# What are you panic buying?



## maomao (Mar 6, 2020)

I've just been through Mrs Maomao's coronavirus stash upstairs and we won't be running out of chocolate buttons anytime soon. And lots of flour. Low on shit tickets though. Wish I hadn't thrown out all the Guardians my mum always leaves behind.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 6, 2020)

Nappies and baby wipes (got enough for about 3 weeks if we ration them a bit). Also calpol (2 bottles now).

My dad brought us the biggest bag of oats I've ever seen too but fuck knows what we'll do with them if the milk runs out! 

I'm a coca cola addict and would like to stock up but 2 weeks worth would fill the kitchen and the other half would definitely do something violent to me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> we won't be running out of chocolate buttons any time soon


😮 Chocolate buttons?  Chocolate buttons are running out? Fuck.

I don’t eat them really, but I’d hate to _not be able to_. I’d better stock up!!!


----------



## maomao (Mar 6, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> My dad brought us the biggest bag of oats I've ever seen too but fuck knows what we'll do with them if the milk runs out!


You'll have to eat proper porridge. Milk porridge is disgusting.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 6, 2020)

Nothing. I'm not that bothered, plus I still have my no deal Brexit stockpile (need to check the best before dates).


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2020)

ma heard there was a possible shortage of generic cheapo paracetamol/ibobrufens in the pipeline and sent me to get as many as the shop would let me have (they don't sell you over a certain amount because of suicide. Which is almost certainly the result of trying to do suicide prevention without actually spending any money at all).


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2020)

I bought an extra bag of pasta. 

The woman next to me bought about 50 packets of powdered spag bol seasoning


----------



## JimW (Mar 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've just been through Mrs Maomao's coronavirus stash upstairs and we won't be running out of chocolate buttons anytime soon. And lots of flour. Low on shit tickets though. Wish I hadn't thrown out all the Guardians my mum always leaves behind.


Not panic buying but wife's been buying loads of flour and making her own flatbread, buns and cakes for almost the first time while we're in lockdown. Been very tasty national crisis so far.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

😮 Powdered spag Bol seasoning is running out? I’ve never used it, but there must be a reason everyone wants to stock up!  I’d better stock up!!!


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 6, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> ma heard there was a possible shortage of generic cheapo paracetamol/ibobrufens in the pipeline and sent me to get as many as the shop would let me have (they don't sell you over a certain amount because of suicide. Which is almost certainly the result of trying to do suicide prevention without actually spending any money at all).


Our local Tesco haven’t had any paracetamol for about three weeks, tablets, caplets or capsules.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 6, 2020)

Only items we always have a decent stock of are Teabags, dog food and toilet rolls.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

I’m going to stock up on sambucca. I worry it’ll be hard to get because of the situation in Italy.


----------



## andysays (Mar 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> 😮 Chocolate buttons?  Chocolate buttons are running out? Fuck.
> 
> I don’t eat them really, but I’d hate to _not be able to_. I’d better stock up!!!





danny la rouge said:


> 😮 Powdered spag Bol seasoning is running out? I’ve never used it, but there must be a reason everyone wants to stock up!  I’d better stock up!!!


It's thoughtless people like you who cause essential items like chocolate buttons and powdered spaghetti Bolognese seasoning to run out so we can't find them and end up starving, you monster


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

andysays said:


> It's thoughtless people like you who cause essential items like chocolate buttons and powdered spaghetti Bolognese seasoning to run out so we can't find them and end up starving, you monster


I’m just being prudent!  Don’t blame me if your sambucca, chocolate buttons and spag Bol Party is a flop!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> You'll have to eat proper porridge. Milk porridge is disgusting.


Thought milk was the only option, is proper porridge made with water? Used to give that the dog when she was a pup


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2020)

thought i was going to get lots of stuff, but barely need anything as have a shelf of pasta, rice, tins etc bought for brexit. hand gel from work. just tea and chocolate to go.

e2a: and sugar


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Thought milk was the only option, is proper porridge made with water? Used to give that the dog when she was a pup


Oats, water, salt. Soak overnight.  Cook.

Serve. Splash of milk to cool if you wish. 

If you’re using rolled oats, you don’t need to soak over night.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm the buyer at work and due to a fuck up (mistook boxes for bottles when I placed the order) I may have the UKs largest stock of hand gel. Tenner a bottle if anyone wants some lol 

(Not really, I've been distributing it to colleagues on the sly)


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2020)

I've gone to the next stage, buying a shotgun, infra-red cameras and two pit bulls. No fucker's gonna get my supply of pot noodle.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Bacon... for the last 30 years.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 6, 2020)

Hand sanitizer and canned chicken soup


----------



## maomao (Mar 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Oats, water, salt. Soak overnight.  Cook.
> 
> Serve. Splash of milk to cool if you wish.
> 
> If you’re using rolled oats, you don’t need to soak over night.


Agreed, As long as when you say 'salt' what you really mean is 'peanut butter, chocolate chips and maybe some jam'.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 6, 2020)

People stockpiling booze should consider switching to lsd imo.

Takes up no space at all, is cheaper in the sense of cost vs off your tits ratio and it's just much better. 

Although if you start dry coughing while you're tripping it could go south really fast!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

Sambucca, sambucca, sambucca.

(I’d just love to start an inexplicable run on sambucca to get the pundits scratching their heads.  Get on your social media platforms and spread alarm).


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 6, 2020)

Nothing.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2020)

Eggnog factory ram raided...


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 6, 2020)

Bogroll, tins of food, flu medicine.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2020)

Weirdly not been able to find any dried salted cod in our usually reliable world food shops here in Newham.  Pollock etc. yes but no cod.

Apart from that we have everything we need for a luxury all-inclusive isolation.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 6, 2020)

Did replace hand sanitiser (none in shop) with a bottle of vodka.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

Sambucca. Tesco’s deliver.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Sambucca. Tesco’s deliver.


My Austrian brother-in-law/s family make proper Schnapps, a much nicer and versatile product than Sambucca (which I love by the way).


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My Austrian brother-in-law/s family make proper Schnapps, a much nicer and versatile product than Sambucca (which I love by the way).


Look, I’ve started the sambucca panic now. If you’d got in early we could have made it schnapps, but I’m already running with sambucca. Sambucca. Sambucca.

#SambuccaShortage


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Oats, water, salt. Soak overnight.  Cook.
> 
> Serve. Splash of milk to cool if you wish.
> 
> If you’re using rolled oats, you don’t need to soak over night.


I read somewhere about a survival dish made with oats layered with smoked fish in a barrel. I think it was for arctic conditions as they eat it uncooked just out of the frozen barrel and warmed up to room temp. Yum yum.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2020)

I bought 13 litres of oat milk -12 long life
2 kilos of coffee beans
3 big packs of soft brown sugar
32 toilet rolls
Lots of chocolate 
Crisps
Paracetamol X2
Ibuprofen x2
A tympanic thermometer 
Honey 
Lemon juice
Lemons
Bath foam
Washing up liquid
Oreos
Crossbow


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I read somewhere about a survival dish made with oats layered with smoked fish in a barrel. I think it was for arctic conditions as they eat it uncooked just out of the frozen barrel and warmed up to room temp. Yum yum.


Yes. But you need to add sambucca for the chemical reaction to work.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 6, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Crossbow


is that cider?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Look, I’ve started the sambucca panic now. If you’d got in early we could have made it schnapps, but I’m already running with sambucca. Sambucca. Sambucca.
> 
> #SambuccaShortage


No worries, our Urban comrades are always welcome at Numbers Rum & Schnapps Shack when it all goes south,


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

Sambuca. I’ve been spelling it with two Cs!  

Sambuca.


----------



## JimW (Mar 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Sambuca. I’ve been spelling it with two Cs!
> 
> Sambuca.


Shit, I'm going to have to take all this back now


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Nowt. People are getting well silly about this


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 6, 2020)

12 packages of cement crack caulk.  I figure if I get quarantined, I'll finally have time to catch up with my basement project.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Can’t believe this has got its own forum ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can’t believe this has got its own forum ffs


believe it.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can’t believe this has got its own forum ffs


You don't think this is a big issue?



This is just the start....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> You don't think this is a big issue?
> 
> View attachment 200794
> 
> This is just the start....


he'll moan about it when he's got it.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> he'll moan about it when he's got it.


he's at high risk (of catching) due to his work, too


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> You don't think this is a big issue?
> 
> View attachment 200794
> 
> This is just the start....


It is big, but we didn’t have it for the other flu outbreaks, and the usual winter flu, so why start now? People need to calm down


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> he's at high risk (of catching) due to his work, too


I’m not worried about catching it, just spreading it.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Sambuca.


fuck sambuca what about the limoncello?!


----------



## Looby (Mar 6, 2020)

I’ve bought a bit of extra pasta and rice, a big box of tea bags that was on special offer. 
I also bought a few bags of bread mix. Mr Looby thinks this is hilarious because I’ve never made bread in my life. 
I also bought a few extra packs of paracetamol. Not really panic buying as I always shop for tins etc monthly anyway.
Still no fucking sanitiser though. 😡


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 6, 2020)

Looby said:


> Still no fucking sanitiser though. 😡



Get some Everclear or Vodka.  Take it internally.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm getting 3 prescriptions today. We have nothing else in. Codeine for tea then.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 6, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’ve bought a bit of extra pasta and rice, a big box of tea bags that was on special offer.
> I also bought a few bags of bread mix. Mr Looby thinks this is hilarious because I’ve never made bread in my life.
> I also bought a few extra packs of paracetamol. Not really panic buying as I always shop for tins etc monthly anyway.
> Still no fucking sanitiser though. 😡



Soap and water is  way better that hand sanitiser, but you could make your own, mix dettol with aloe gel, you can get little bottles and pots to put it it. 

Mind you, how are the dettol shelves doing


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Luckily we have loads of sanitiser at work already and we use it regularly anyway. Not bothering at home though.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It is big, but we didn’t have it for the other flu outbreaks, and the usual winter flu, so why start now? People need to calm down


It's more deadly than the flu.

The swine flu pandemic of 2009 meant 20% of the world population were infected and half a million died. The case fatality rate was 0.08%

SARS was scarier as it had a case fatality rate of around 20%. Because it was so good at killing, it means it was easier to spot and control - isolate the cases and quickly you died or got better. The world was mostly saved. 8,000 were infected and 774 died. Over a two year period.

Now, this coronavirus has an estimate case fatality rate of 1% at the low end (UK position) and 3.6% at the high end (WHO position). Meaning it's way more deadly than the flu, but not deadly enough that you can carry it a long time and infect loads of people before you get too sick yourself. 

It's already killed 5 times as many as SARS in only three months, and it's not really hit the world's poorest countries yet - that we know of.

It has the potential to infect 80% of the UK population, and if the fatality rate is 3.6% that's well over a million people dead. This almost certainly means people you know will die from this.

Even at 1%, it could mean half a million dead in the UK alone.

It's really fucking serious.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It is big, but we didn’t have it for the other flu outbreaks, and the usual winter flu, so why start now? People need to calm down


Coronavirus is not the same as flu.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 6, 2020)

Morrisons big local store aint got any bog roll left. Keep calm and hold it in.

He who panic buys first laughs all the way to the toilet.


----------



## girasol (Mar 6, 2020)

beans, lentils, rice...  keeping it simple   Luckily have wipes and nappies from a sale BC* when I bought a load of them.

 (*Before coronavirus)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> It's more deadly than the flu.
> 
> The swine flu pandemic of 2009 meant 20% of the world population were infected and half a million died. The case fatality rate was 0.08%
> 
> ...


No point panicking though. Buying more bog roll, sanitiser etc. That’s the silliness I’m referring to. Just wash your hands more often. And be as hygienic as you already should be


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> No point panicking though. Buying more bog roll, sanitiser etc. That’s the silliness I’m referring to. Just wash your hands more often. And be as hygienic as you already should be


Agree with that, but I thought your beef was that it doesn't deserve its own forum?

Anyway, yes there's plenty of silliness. There will be more...


----------



## LDC (Mar 6, 2020)

In my dreams:
Rifle
Ammunition
Cans of beans
Whiskey
Gold
Fuel
Various medications

In reality:
Little bit of extra food here and there, but might ramp that up if things get worse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Agree with that, but I thought your beef was that it doesn't deserve its own forum?
> 
> Anyway, yes there's plenty of silliness. There will be more...


Changed my mind now, cos then I can ignore it! I was already ignoring politics but this seems to have slipped through somehow


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 6, 2020)

If anything in particular it'll be coffee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Agree with that, but I thought your beef was that it doesn't deserve its own forum?
> 
> Anyway, yes there's plenty of silliness. There will be more...


It won't seem silly for long, perhaps, once the cv disrupts supply chains. Maybe ou thinks that the Chinese are the only lot whose output will be affected by the disease.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> ..
> In reality:
> Little bit of extra food here and there, but might ramp that up if things get worse.


Me too..


----------



## LDC (Mar 6, 2020)

Coffee. Shit, how did I forget that?


----------



## Looby (Mar 6, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Soap and water is  way better that hand sanitiser, but you could make your own, mix dettol with aloe gel, you can get little bottles and pots to put it it.
> 
> Mind you, how are the dettol shelves doing


They’re recommending not making your own as you need 60% + alcohol for it to be effective and it’s likely to be either too weak and won’t work or too strong and will completely fuck your skin.


----------



## Looby (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> No point panicking though. Buying more bog roll, sanitiser etc. That’s the silliness I’m referring to. Just wash your hands more often. And be as hygienic as you already should be


I’m getting really sick of hearing this argument. Some people use hand sanitiser a lot because they have jobs where they need to and where they might not have access to soap and water regularly.
Some people have compromised immune systems and use sanitiser a lot when they’re out and about.
These people aren’t trying to panic buy because of corona, they’re panicking because they always use it and now they can’t buy it any more. That means they have to join the panic buyers because they actually need it to use and not stock up on.

This isn’t directed at you but if one more fucking person tells me just to wash my hands I swear if I get corona I’m going to lick every surface in their house.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Which is why the panic buyers need to stop panic buying.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 6, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’m getting really sick of hearing this argument. Some people use hand sanitiser a lot because they have jobs where they need to and where they might not have access to soap and water regularly.
> Some people have compromised immune systems and use sanitiser a lot when they’re out and about.
> These people aren’t trying to panic buy because of corona, they’re panicking because they always use it and now they can’t buy it any more. That means they have to join the panic buyers because they actually need it to use and not stock up on.
> 
> This isn’t directed at you but if one more fucking person tells me just to wash my hands I swear if I get corona I’m going to lick every surface in their house.



Trouble is panic buying is what has made people that really need hand sanitiser not be able to get any, I only suggested hand washing as I presumed you were relativity young and healthy, apologies if I was wrong about you.

Generally, for most people, they should leave it for people that really do need it. fat chance tho.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

People are panic buying other products like toilet roll though. Not sure why.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2020)

Panic buying is really moronic and anti-socialist. "I'm alright and I don't care if it's unnecessary and at your expense." 

Causes undue worry and chaos. And profit from chaos.

Fuck those people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Panic buying is really moronic and anti-socialist. "I'm alright and I don't care if it's unnecessary and at your expense."
> 
> Causes undue worry and chaos. And profit from chaos.
> 
> Fuck those people.


Exactly. You don’t need that much toilet paper ffs


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2020)

Not panic buying anything.

If it gets _that_ bad we'll all be a-looting anyway...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've just been through Mrs Maomao's coronavirus stash upstairs and we won't be running out of chocolate buttons anytime soon. And lots of flour. Low on shit tickets though. Wish I hadn't thrown out all the Guardians my mum always leaves behind.


Managed to get a 16 pack of bum bumpf for the elderly pares today and put it with their existing stash in their airing cupboard. The old man later looked in there and declared that there was so much that he'd _be able to shit for Europe, now!   _


----------



## weltweit (Mar 6, 2020)

Well I haven't really been panic buying but I have bought a few extra tins, and will probably continue to do this on my next shops. I predict Heinz will do well off this!


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Panic buying is really moronic and anti-socialist. "I'm alright and I don't care if it's unnecessary and at your expense."
> 
> Causes undue worry and chaos. And profit from chaos.
> 
> Fuck those people.


Agree...but...as one of many with caring responsibilities for the aged...I was determined to get my old folks set up so that they could survive for few weeks without me/my brother or themselves going out. Not panic, as such...but a certain form of prepping that might have looked like a panicky full trolly.
Had to be done for peace of mind, though.


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2020)

It's all going to be more _When the Wind Blows_ than _Mad Max_ isn't it though?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> If anything in particular it'll be coffee.


Tesco doing kilo bags of illy beans for £11 !


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Rifle
> Ammunition
> Cans of beans
> Whiskey
> ...


.... crucifix, bible, cuddly toy!


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2020)

chilango said:


> It's all going to be more _When the Wind Blows_ than _Mad Max_ isn't it though?



Dunno. Lord of the Flies?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Agree...but...as one of many with caring responsibilities for the aged...I was determined to get my old folks set up so that they could survive for few weeks without me/my brother or themselves going out. Not panic, as such...but a certain form of prepping that might have looked like a panicky full trolly.
> Had to be done for peace of mind, though.



That's different tho, they're more at risk. (I'm presuming they're elderly)


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2020)

I've actually started fantasising about being isolated and how I'll finally pick up my bass and learm it, do lots of weights, sit ups and yoga. Decorate. Fill out my ADHD refferal form.

But I expect I'll just get really stoned, watch lots of box sets and eat crap * sighs*


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> That's different tho, they're more at risk. (I'm presuming they're elderly)


Yep, late 80" & infirm with more _underlying health issues _than you can shake at stick at.

e2a: thing is, though...it might well have appeared quite panicky to anyone just looking at me at the tills.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 6, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I've actually started fantasising about being isolated and how I'll finally pick up my bass and learm it, do lots of weights, sit ups and yoga. Decorate. Fill out my ADHD refferal form.
> 
> But I expect I'll just get really stoned, watch lots of box sets and eat crap * sighs*



Have you panic bought lots of snacks?

can relate


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I've actually started fantasising about being isolated and how I'll finally pick up my bass and learm it, do lots of weights, sit ups and yoga. Decorate. Fill out my ADHD refferal form.
> 
> *But I expect I'll just get really stoned, watch lots of box sets and eat crap ** sighs*


I think the technical term for this is Work-Life Balance.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Have you panic bought lots of snacks?
> 
> can relate


Yes -mostly because I made the mistake of doing my panic buy on the way home after a couple of nights shifts. It makes shopping quite random. Luckily I had a basic sensible list.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

The term panic buying does my head in a bit because it ends up unfairly covering too much territory.

For example, if you have a public health campaign that features hand washing, hand sanitisers etc, you actually want and expect to see sales of products in this area increase a lot. Thats not panic buying, thats following the advice! Now of course within the sales of those products there will be examples of the other stuff, hoarding, buying way more than possibly required, buying loads with the intention of financial gain, etc. But these things should not be the only thing read into empty shelves.

Some other product areas are mostly more straightforward examples of the 'self fulfilling prophesy of shortages' stuff where people expect shortages and end up creating those very shortages by buying more than normal. But even here, depending on the motives and scale at which this is done, its not necessarily a bad thing, especially if its done at a stage where the supply systems can respond accordingly to increased demand.

I would say that the majority of things I see described as panic at times like these really arent a good fit for that word at all. A lot of behaviour is rational, plenty of people get the message and respond accordingly.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2020)

What I really need for my potential isolation is some shrooms.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> The term panic buying does my head in a bit because it ends up unfairly covering too much territory.
> 
> For example, if you have a public health campaign that features hand washing, hand sanitisers etc, you actually want and expect to see sales of products in this area increase a lot. Thats not panic buying, thats following the advice! Now of course within the sales of those products there will be examples of the other stuff, hoarding, buying way more than possibly required, buying loads with the intention of financial gain, etc. But these things should not be the only thing read into empty shelves.
> 
> ...



Empty shelves are a direct result of irrational, or worse, profiteering panic buying. Here in the UK we have one of the best supermarket logistical delivery systems in the world. There should never be any need for shelves to be empty. This is well beyond the idea of supply systems responding accordingly to increased demand. What we are seeing is selfish, anti-socialist panic buying of certain items. A lot of which is ending up on ebay for profiteering.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

No, what we are seeing is a combination of the effects of highly sensible responses by people, combined with the not so sensible stuff that you describe. The purpose of my post was that I refuse to have the sensible side of this completely overlooked and disregarded just because the other stuff is happening too.

As for the supermarket logistics, there is no basis to the suggestion that the system would cope brilliantly with everything except irrational behaviour. Empty shelves are an indicator worthy of further investigation, they are not in themselves proof of one thing in particular. How long they stay empty is another important indicator, it is expected that there will be periods of supply shortages when demand encounters a sudden and prolonged shift, the key is whether the system is able to respond to that and restore the balance. When it comes to the current situation, I would suggest it is too early to tell.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2020)

"Bosses at Northampton General Hospital said sanitising gel had been disappearing from the ends of ward beds every single day this week. Three wall mounted dispensers had been ripped off while visitors have used the hospital supply of sanitiser to top up their own supply."


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 6, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Paracetamol X2
> Ibuprofen x2


Four tablets won't last you long.  

Not buying anything additional beyond my usual stuff, although I've got a lot of food in stock already so no need really.  Do need to get some more bogroll though, but only because I've nearly finished the pack in the airing cupboard. 

I'd love to be quarantined for months - it'd be lovely and peaceful, and I'd get lots of reading time and loads of lovely naps.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> "Bosses at Northampton General Hospital said sanitising gel had been disappearing from the ends of ward beds every single day this week. Three wall mounted dispensers had been ripped off while visitors have used the hospital supply of sanitiser to top up their own supply."



So? Im not trying to deny or defend all the crappy behaviour, but I sure will defend all the sensible people who actually listened to what they've been told and responded in highly appropriate, balanced and rational ways. Which, for people who go out and about with minimal proper hand washing opportunities during parts of their day, includes buying hand sanitiser.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2020)

Yeah. Highly appropriate, balanced and rational. That's what we're seeing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> No, what we are seeing is a combination of the effects of highly sensible responses by people, combined with the not so sensible stuff that you describe. The purpose of my post was that I refuse to have the sensible side of this completely overlooked and disregarded just because the other stuff is happening too.
> 
> As for the supermarket logistics, there is no basis to the suggestion that the system would cope brilliantly with everything except irrational behaviour. Empty shelves are an indicator worthy of further investigation, they are not in themselves proof of one thing in particular. How long they stay empty is another important indicator, it is expected that there will be periods of supply shortages when demand encounters a sudden and prolonged shift, the key is whether the system is able to respond to that and restore the balance. When it comes to the current situation, I would suggest it is too early to tell.


why are people stockpiling things like toilet roll though?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> "Bosses at Northampton General Hospital said sanitising gel had been disappearing from the ends of ward beds every single day this week. Three wall mounted dispensers had been ripped off while visitors have used the hospital supply of sanitiser to top up their own supply."



When you see people stealing stuff from a hospital it's hard not to go over to Team Coronavirus tbh.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 6, 2020)

The only time when panic might enter my shopping experience is when I want something but the shelves are bare.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> "Bosses at Northampton General Hospital said sanitising gel had been disappearing from the ends of ward beds every single day this week. Three wall mounted dispensers had been ripped off while visitors have used the hospital supply of sanitiser to top up their own supply."


this has happened at my work too. They are very easy to rip off the wall - the ones we have are just stuck on with sticky strips


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 6, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Four tablets won't last you long.
> 
> Not buying anything additional beyond my usual stuff, although I've got a lot of food in stock already so no need really.  Do need to get some more bogroll though, but only because I've nearly finished the pack in the airing cupboard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm beginning to think we actually stockpile naturally anyway, so maybe I should shut up - we always have shitloads of painkillers, cans, bog roll and kitchen roll anyway - but for economic and logistical reasons ( ie cba to go to the shop that often)


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> why are people stockpiling things like toilet roll though?



Again, I'm not defending all behaviour at this time!

The toilet rolls are an interesting one. In part it may be a case of an idea spreading around the world via the news. I believe someone started rumours in another part of the world a while back, that either a lot of the toilet paper was made in Wuhan, or that factories were switching production from toilet paper to masks. This sort of talk quickly lead to shortages in some places, which were reported, leading to a snowball effect, without the original rumours needing to have any validity. And there were even bonus dramatic news stories such as armed robbers stealing a load of toilet rolls (I think that was in Hong Kong but I may have remembered that detail wrong).

Plus toilet rolls take up a lot of space on shelves and in store rooms etc. So shelves filled with them take less time to visibly empty under situations of increased demand.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Yeah. Highly appropriate, balanced and rational. That's what we're seeing.



Thats what you are choosing to not see because you'd clearly rather just focus on the bad stuff that is happening too.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> Thats what you are choosing to not see because you'd clearly rather just focus on the bad stuff that is happening too.



I'm all for postmen and women popping in in their lunch break. 

That's not what is going on with the empty shelves.

Empty shelves are unnecessary and directly counter-productive to fighting this. How is that defensible?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 6, 2020)

Nothing really. We tend to buy in quantity when things are on offer.

I bought six by 200g jars of Gold Blend Intense earlier, but that was standard restock.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Empty shelves are unnecessary and directly counter-productive to fighting this. How is that defensible?



I already explained that entirely sensible increases in demand can also lead to temporary shortages at particular stores. I think I made most of my points and dont wish to repeat myself further. Sensible people doing sensible things can still empty shelves, its not like everyone who causes demand to increase sets out to create empty shelves deliberately is it? And where are the failings on the supply side in all of this talk? If this pandemic is anything more than rather mild then the whole 'Just In Time' thing is going to quickly resemble 'Not In Time'. 

Yes its fair enough to look at how human responses to pandemics can make thigns worse. But I'll be damned if the spotlight is only going to fall on those being irrational in this moment, as opposed to all of those who were irrational with their funding and priorities and economics and ideas about society and pandemic planning for years and years before this all happened.


----------



## pesh (Mar 6, 2020)

My wife got home last night and announced she'd been panic buying, she'd got 4 tins of soup, 4 tins of beans and 2 ounces of Thai stick.
I'm a lucky man.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

Besides, I thought we were all supposed to be happy little humans, letting market forces take care of some of that stuff.

So why label it panic? Why not label it a timely signal to the market that supply needs to be increased? After all, thats whats supposed to happen isnt it, increased demand acts as a signal to increase supply. Are producers going to produce more if everyone sits on their hands and resist buying because perish the thought that demand might go up and cause temporarily empty shelves? 

Again, this is not a defense of some extreme behaviours and quantities of purchase. But if I were involved with the government information campaign I would be really disappointed if there were no shortages of hand cleaning products being reported.

Anyway I am aware that this thread was mostly supposed to cover a different aspect of peoples current purchasing habits so I will shutup now.


----------



## Balmaha (Mar 6, 2020)

pesh said:


> My wife got home last night and announced she'd been panic buying, she'd got 4 tins of soup, 4 tins of beans and 2 ounces of Thai stick.
> I'm a lucky man.


ma wife has been missing fur two weeks and the polis have just told me to prepare fur the wurst.......

so av just been doon the charity shop to get her clothes back.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> why are people stockpiling things like toilet roll though?


We all need to shit so it makes sense to have sufficient stock of bogroll.  I'd rather have decent bogroll than have to fight over the last remaining stock of izal.  :shudder:

But realistically, 9 or 12 rolls should be enought to keep anyone in stock for a few weeks, unless you've got the shits.  Eat loads of fibrous foods and take codeine and it'll last even longer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We all need to shit so it makes sense to have sufficient stock of bogroll.  I'd rather have decent bogroll than have to fight over the last remaining stock of izal.  :shudder:
> 
> But realistically, 9 or 12 rolls should be enought to keep anyone in stock for a few weeks, unless you've got the shits.  Eat loads of fibrous foods and take codeine and it'll last even longer.


i think we should all suffer together. so if there's a shortage, we should shoulder our share of it


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 6, 2020)

Our local Costco is limiting toilet roll to one (12 pack) purchase per person. The people of Cardiff shall wipe their arses!


----------



## xenon (Mar 6, 2020)

bullets, bourbon, and bibles.


----------



## xenon (Mar 6, 2020)

Just trying to get in the spirit of things. I don’t think panic buying crackers and bog roll is exactly the stuff of the apocalypse. I’m not doing that either though.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> Besides, I thought we were all supposed to be happy little humans, letting market forces take care of some of that stuff.
> 
> So why label it panic? Why not label it a timely signal to the market that supply needs to be increased?



Because it is the direct result of panic and the profiteering on panic ffs, and the market supply increasing will be too late, leaving your postman at risk, who will now infect you and others, who infect others, and others...

An entirely avoidable situation.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

The repeated reference to postal delivery people iimplies you are seeking to narrow the bounds of appropriate use of such items. I dont think me and you have the same ideas about this pandemic at all so no wonder we dont agree on this stuff either.



> One retailer said there had been a 500% increase in demand for hand wash in the last week, with food cupboard items also among those seeing much higher demand.



From Minister reassures public over food supplies

Good. Those are the sorts of indicators I want to see, they demonstrate that messages are getting through, and that not everyone thinks ostrich is the appropriate response.

My failure to shut up about this yet is disappointing. I will try harder.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i think we should all suffer together. so if there's a shortage, we should shoulder our share of it


Rather be able to wipe me arse to be honest.  I'm not talking about hoarding 500 rolls, just enough for normal shittage.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> The repeated reference to postal delivery people iimplies you are seeking to narrow the bounds of appropriate use of such items.



Oh fuck off, please.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 6, 2020)

I've bought nothing extra since this whole mess started, because I'm not a panicky, fear-stricken idiot with a crippling addiction to the sensationalist sewer pipe that is rolling news.

I'm honestly more concerned about the effects of various types of moron overreacting to this shit, than I am about the disease itself. Extra measures to maintain the health of the vulnerable are sensible. What's not sensible is that some people are acting like it's the fucking 1918 epidemic, when we would have noticed by now if the coronavirus precipitated the kind of cytokine storm in young and healthy individuals which made that old bug so deadly.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Oh fuck off, please.



Dont imply that only people with certain jobs should be buying hand sanitiser.


----------



## Poot (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm stocking up on coffee. If I have to be in a confined space with my family it's in all of our interests that I'm not having a caffeine withdrawal.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 6, 2020)

I bought bog roll today but that was a routine purchase (2 rolls left. I'm a 4-5 a day man and Mrs Spiney seems to use half a roll per shit).

I'm not buying extra.

I don't think there'll be a shortage (partly because the spike has come at a time when supply lines can still react pretty much as normal) but even if there is I can just shower my arse which is much nicer than bog roll anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> I bought bog roll today but that was a routine purchase (2 rolls left. I'm a 4-5 a day man and Mrs Spiney seems to use half a roll per shit).
> 
> I'm not buying extra.
> 
> I don't think there'll be a shortage (partly because the spike has come at a time when supply lines can still react pretty much as normal) but even if there is I can just shower my arse which is much nicer than bog roll anyway.


best way apparently - never got used to in India, mind


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 6, 2020)

We built up a sizable Brexit stash but the offspring kept coming round to 'borrow' from it, I suspect the same will happen with a Coronavirus stash


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> I've gone to the next stage, buying a shotgun, infra-red cameras and two pit bulls. No fucker's gonna get my supply of pot noodle.


Except probably the pitties


----------



## Wilf (Mar 7, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Except probably the pitties


They've got me backed up on the cupboards I'm posting with me toe.  Still, even if they get the kettle on, they'll never get the soy sauce sachets open.


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It is big, but we didn’t have it for the other flu outbreaks, and the usual winter flu, so why start now? People need to calm down



The mortality of seasonal flu is 0.1%

The mortality of this coronavirus stands at 3.4%

34 times more lethal and just as transmissable.


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 7, 2020)

I’ve stocked up on Lidl’s single malt Ben Bracken (Islay) Ben Bracken Islay Cd - Ratings and reviews - Whiskybase

£17 and very nice indeed.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 7, 2020)

I just bought six tins of pineapple juice


----------



## kenny g (Mar 7, 2020)

Purchased 15 cans of Guinness for 12 squid from All Die. Got 12 left so considering another purchase shortly in case they start running out.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Empty shelves are a direct result of irrational, or worse, profiteering panic buying. Here in the UK we have one of the best supermarket logistical delivery systems in the world. There should never be any need for shelves to be empty. This is well beyond the idea of supply systems responding accordingly to increased demand. What we are seeing is selfish, anti-socialist panic buying of certain items. A lot of which is ending up on ebay for profiteering.


Someone said hand sanitiser is going for silly prices on eBay, so I looked, and saw a small travel sized bottle that costs around 40 pence in Aldi being sold for around £9 + £3 postage. Others were being sold in a batch, maybe half a dozen bottles of the same stuff for around £40. Madness.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

I can understand a bit of stocking up on loo roll. While many people routinely bulk buy, many others only buy a pack of two or four and know if they run out they can get some from the corner shop. That's what I used to do. Because there's only me, (although maybe sometimes some lodgers/houseguests), and my bathroom's small with no storage. But then a few years ago I started bulk buying and keeping in the cupboard in the hallway where I keep the vacuum cleaner. I'm not generally a bulk-buy type of person, don't have a big family and/or am not that cost conscious.

There are probably other people switching from buying small packs to stocking up on big multipacks, hence shelves being emptier than usual, because if you usually get enough to last you a week, you need more in case you need to self-isolate for two weeks, so you need at least double your usual purchase, and then if you do get it and stay off work/studies, stay home ill for a week or two, you're going to need another week or twos supplies. And then bearing in mind if you get flu you're going to be sneezing and coughing and snotting a lot, so you might want to buy more bog roll for that, because it'd be more expensive to buy boxes of tissues and a bit of a waste of money. And then multiply that by the number of people in your household...

So yeah, people are going to stock up on loo roll in case they're stuck at home in self-isolation and then stuck at home some more if they actually become ill.

Multiply those sensible precautions by millions of households and you have empty shelves in supermarkets.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2020)

For days now my local FB groups have been awash with pictures of empty shelves in supermarkets. People joking but rightly making the point that toilet paper wasn't being panic bought during the norovirus  situation, but now is with COVID 19. I imagine that's more to do with the idea of having to self isolate more than expecting the shits. Who knows though?

Today, some supermarkets in the area have begun to limit what customers can purchase. No more than 2 packs of toilet paper per customer.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> For days now my local FB groups have been awash with pictures of empty shelves in supermarkets. People joking but rightly making the point that toilet paper wasn't being panic bought during the norovirus  situation, but now is with COVID 19. I imagine that's more to do with the idea of having to self isolate more than expecting the shits. Who knows though?
> 
> Today, some supermarkets in the area have begun to limit what customers can purchase. No more than 2 packs of toilet paper per customer.


Yes, I think it's the self-isolation thing. People don't usually stock up on loo roll and other supplies in the winter in case they get a cold or 'flu. I suppose because they figure if they're really desperate they can drag themselves to the corner shop or get a family member, friend or neighbour to run an errand for them. But the self-isolation means that people are going to have to be more self-sufficient, they can't run the risk of running out, because they know they shouldn't/can't nip to the shop if they run out of something, so it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm about to stock up on booze. (Normal saturday in other words).


----------



## Saffy (Mar 7, 2020)

Went to B&M bargains and stocked up on Goose Island IPA, Zoflora, Uncle Ben's Mexican rice and Dettol. 

They also had some Ibuprofen but that's mainly for period hell and not self isolation.


----------



## andysays (Mar 7, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> *Empty shelves are a direct result of irrational, or worse, profiteering panic buying. Here in the UK we have one of the best supermarket logistical delivery systems in the world. There should never be any need for shelves to be empty.* This is well beyond the idea of supply systems responding accordingly to increased demand. What we are seeing is selfish, anti-socialist panic buying of certain items. A lot of which is ending up on ebay for profiteering.


This is bullshit.

Everyone here has probably experienced empty shelves in supermarkets, not as a result of panic buying but because of a combination of inflexible delivery systems and unpredictable changes in demand, eg because of unseasonable weather.

Which is not to say that "panic buying" now is a good thing, but it's an understandable human reaction to a real possibility of stuff running out


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2020)

Due to a bit of a "cock-up on the toilet roll purchasing" front - where I went out early this morning to do the shop (of which toilet rolls featured) AND Mrs Voltz also went out and has just texted me that "to stop you panicking I've got some toilet rolls" we now find ourselves with a slight glut of bog rolls

So much so, that, for the immediate future, I shall be wiping my arse on rolls of bog paper rather than torn off sheets as is usual


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2020)

andysays said:


> This is bullshit.



No it isn't. It's exactly what is happening atm. You're talking like we live in 1970s Poland. And that's bullshit.

It isn't inflexible delivery systems that is seeing hand sanitiser go for 25x its normal price on ebay. Understandable human reaction? Nah. Profit from chaos.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 7, 2020)

pesh said:


> My wife got home last night and announced she'd been panic buying, she'd got 4 tins of soup, 4 tins of beans and 2 ounces of Thai stick.
> I'm a lucky man.


I haven't seen Thai stick for years. The last time was in Amsterdam ages ago.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 7, 2020)

Saffy said:


> Uncle Ben's Mexican rice and Dettol.


Interesting new recipe flavour


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

I can report no shortage of tp in my local tesco.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> People are panic buying other products like toilet roll though. Not sure why.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 7, 2020)

Mrs SI has gone to the shop. Be interesting to see what she comes home with. Another pack of paracetamol for sure. Currently have three in the house


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 7, 2020)

moochedit said:


> I'm about to stock up on booze. (Normal saturday in other words).


sabuca?


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> For days now my local FB groups have been awash with pictures of empty shelves in supermarkets. People joking but rightly making the point that toilet paper wasn't being panic bought during the norovirus  situation, but now is with COVID 19. I imagine that's more to do with the idea of having to self isolate more than expecting the shits. Who knows though?
> 
> Today, some supermarkets in the area have begun to limit what customers can purchase. No more than 2 packs of toilet paper per customer.


There was probably a lot of panic buying buckets for norovirus (which has annual outbreaks anyway)  

I think it's reasonable to not want to run out of loo roll. Loo roll, pasta and tinned tomatoes seems to be the most popular covid accessories. I didn't look at paracetamol.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2020)

Fucking 'ell. 



Well done the store manager for stepping in and making sure they didn't get away with clearing the shop out like that. Nuts.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 7, 2020)

hmm so will we get it from the USA today or Tomorrow

Man shot during row over toilet paper...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2020)

These half and half scraves. They are going to be massive


----------



## kenny g (Mar 7, 2020)

This is the ultimate programmed response to stress from a late capitalist consumer. Purchase, purchase. Purchase water, Purchase paper, purchase.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> sabuca?



 corona


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 7, 2020)

I need loo roll this week. Not to stockpile, just because I'm running out.


----------



## girasol (Mar 7, 2020)

I don't have a dog but it occurred to me today, what will be the policy on dog walking when the epidemic is full on? Will people be allowed to go for a walk/run/bike ride with or sans dog as long as they keep away from other people? (ie business as usual?)


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 7, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> I’ve stocked up on Lidl’s single malt Ben Bracken (Islay) Ben Bracken Islay Cd - Ratings and reviews - Whiskybase
> 
> £17 and very nice indeed.


Even in these times of crisis it is good to know that some people out there still haven't lost their sense of perspective.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 7, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> I need loo roll this week. Not to stockpile, just because I'm running out.


Too late sonny, we've got it all


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> I need loo roll this week. Not to stockpile, just because I'm running out.



Oy get off. It's mine


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> I need loo roll this week. Not to stockpile, just because I'm running out.



Yeah that's what they all say.

Pack of 24?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 7, 2020)

Managed to score some alcohol gel and some anti bacterial hand wash. 
Some guy in the queue for the till told me how lucky I was to get it   and that the reason we  are running low on hand gel is because the UK are sending it to China


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2020)

Just went shopping and Germany is out of toilet paper. People are self-isolating and they are spending their time wiping their arses, apparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 7, 2020)

girasol said:


> I don't have a dog but it occurred to me today, what will be the policy on dog walking when the epidemic is full on? Will people be allowed to go for a walk/run/bike ride with or sans dog as long as they keep away from other people? (ie business as usual?)



As I read the beginning, for some reason I thought it was going to be 'I don't have a dog, but I'm bulk buying dog food'.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2020)

Corona effect continues. Mrs T popped into a Sainsburys hypermarket, no less, early this morning. She reports there were a number of empty shelves; lavatory paper, hand wash, paracetamol were amongst the things that had sold out
 
panic buying appears to be self perpetuating because lots of people are panic buying


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> These half and half scraves. They are going to be massive
> 
> View attachment 200893


Do we need to panic buy scarves now as well?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 7, 2020)

Every time I've gone in our local Tesco in Chesterfield (every day this week, it's part of my prework ritual) the shelves are rammed with bog roll. 

Not looked for hand sanitiser so might be out of that but the only empty shelves I've seen are the big bags of pasta. 

Based only on my own observations and the fact we don't have a Waitrose, I think Chesterfield has a lower than average middle class population and I'm putting it down to that.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2020)

The little Sainsbury's I go to has plenty of bog roll but then if you were panic buying you'd go to Lidl anyway.

I do worry about people panic buying bog roll. How much do they think they will shit in two weeks? Fold don't scrunch ffs, or better yet get a bidet.


----------



## xenon (Mar 7, 2020)

I did actually buy 16 bog rolls the other week. But that was cos I only had one left, they were being delivered and was better value than 12.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2020)

If panic buying. Go to a really really big shop, where they should have copious amounts of everything, not


----------



## weltweit (Mar 7, 2020)

I just bought a pack of seven pairs of socks, does that count ?


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 7, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The little Sainsbury's I go to has plenty of bog roll but then if you were panic buying you'd go to Lidl anyway.
> 
> I do worry about people panic buying bog roll. How much do they think they will shit in two weeks? Fold don't scrunch ffs, or better yet get a bidet.



Everybody has this figure of 2 weeks. An epidemic wave is expected to last 2 months. Thats just one wave. Quite possibly there will be more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Everybody has this figure of 2 weeks. An epidemic wave is expected to last 2 months. Thats just one wave. Quite possibly there will be more.


but two weeks is the estimated recovery time, after which the individual will not be able to pass the virus on. so no need to self-isolate for longer than that.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2020)

Never mind that a large proportion of the world doesn't even use toilet paper and they all seem to survive.


----------



## Combustible (Mar 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> but two weeks is the estimated recovery time, after which the individual will not be able to pass the virus on. so no need to self-isolate for longer than that.



I don't think it's the recovery time if you actually have the virus, it is the upper bound for the incubation time (besides a few outliers). So if you have been potentially exposed, you need to self-isolate for 14 days and if you don't show symptoms during that time then you can consider yourself not infected. If you are actually infected, you may need to be  isolated for longer.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 7, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I just bought a pack of seven pairs of socks, does that count ?


yes, we all need warm and dry feet


----------



## weltweit (Mar 7, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> yes, we all need warm and dry feet


And, I bought the only ones left in my size, perfect panic buy!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2020)

No surprise though eh?


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 7, 2020)

i'm stockpiling this:


----------



## weltweit (Mar 7, 2020)

Detroit City - a slice of lime ?


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 7, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Detroit City - a slice of lime ?


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 7, 2020)

I stocked up on toilet paper, canned good, rice etc. ages ago when I saw what was happening in Hong Kong, now I can be all smug  about actually being well-prepared for something for a change. 

(checks how much toilet paper has been used in the last month)

Goddamit


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

First case in my town! Time to panic 

_hides under duvet_


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 7, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Too late sonny, we've got it all


Plenty of 4 packs left. The greedy sods have gone for the 9 and 18 pack sizes.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 7, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Do we need to panic buy scarves now as well?


Stock up on suntan lotion just incase.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Plenty of 4 packs left. The greedy sods have gone for the 9 and 18 pack sizes.



How is the kitchen roll doing?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 7, 2020)

sainsbos in my manor looks to have been ravaged by locusts


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 7, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Every time I've gone in our local Tesco in Chesterfield (every day this week, it's part of my prework ritual) the shelves are rammed with bog roll.
> 
> Not looked for hand sanitiser so might be out of that but the only empty shelves I've seen are the big bags of pasta.
> 
> Based only on my own observations and the fact we don't have a Waitrose, I think Chesterfield has a lower than average middle class population and I'm putting it down to that.


Morrisons on Chatsworth road were low on bog roll and out of antibacterial soap and ibuprofen.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 7, 2020)

moochedit said:


> How is the kitchen roll doing?


Plenty of that. Needed some of that as well.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Plenty of that. Needed some of that as well.


The fall back option


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm not stock piling anything at the moment. Working in a supermarket and seeing how people are emptying the shelves of toilet rolls etc.. makes me react against it somehow.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm not stock piling anything at the moment. Working in a supermarket and seeing how people are emptying the shelves of toilet rolls etc.. makes me react against it somehow.



How much tp is left in the warehouse?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 7, 2020)

Loads of loo roll in Aldi earlier when I was there.  Bought a 24 pack.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm not stock piling anything at the moment. Working in a supermarket and seeing how people are emptying the shelves of toilet rolls etc.. makes me react against it somehow.


Can fully appreciate that, albeit from different angles


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2020)

I went out for some air, a walk and some white vinegar as I am descaling various things this weekend. I thought fuck it bought 3 bottles, 2 large bags of pasta (which I rarely eat) 12 toilet rolls, 4 bottles of lemon juice and some gin. Panic over


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2020)

Shit !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2020)

moochedit said:


> How much tp is left in the warehouse?


Fuck all when I last looked


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 7, 2020)

Dog food. We even share it with our dogs.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 7, 2020)

Because of all the hoo-ha I suppose I will have to buy bog roll when I next see it available. Even though I have half a pack still unused.

But I don't want anyone to think that I'm panicking


----------



## girasol (Mar 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> As I read the beginning, for some reason I thought it was going to be 'I don't have a dog, but I'm bulk buying dog food'.


 I do have a lot of cat food, stock piled when it was on sale... Might come in handy if things get bad


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 7, 2020)

girasol said:


> I do have a lot of cat food, stock piled when it was on sale... Might come in handy if things get bad



Have you ever noticed that the more gopping cat food smells, the better they seem to like it?

Our little refugee from next door has now become very fussy, wouldn't eat Felix or Whiskas, but will eat ASDA Tiger, for now at least. You wouldn't put up with such behaviour from a child.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

weltweit said:


> But I don't want anyone to think that I'm panicking



Visit 4 supermarkets. At each one buy a pack of 16 loo rolls. Then you don't look like a panicker


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2020)

I get the impression there is a distinct lack of reasonableness and common sense in supermarkets at the moment.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2020)

I bought my normal 9 pack of toilet roll today, EVEN THOUGH I'VE NOT RUN OUT of the last pack yet.  A woman in front of me had 3 packs of 20.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh, I checked my thermometer yesterday and the battery was flat  I've probably used it twice.  I tried to panic buy another today but wasnt sure if they had the right type.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 7, 2020)

Dr. Furface said:


> Dog food. We even share it with our dogs.


Dog biscuits are alright really - so if push comes to shove you could survive on them (and they must keep for years).  You might have to dunk them in tea to soften them up a bit though.

Doggy chocolate is nice - I used to nick some of the dog's supply when I was a kid.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 7, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Visit 4 supermarkets. At each one buy a pack of 16 loo rolls. Then you don't look like a panicker


Or just eat opiates regularly - each roll would last much longer then.


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> but two weeks is the estimated recovery time, after which the individual will not be able to pass the virus on. so no need to self-isolate for longer than that.



No. 2 weeks is the quarantine period i.e. how long the max incubation is...give or take


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 7, 2020)

Shawarma wrap meal deal before the train gets here


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Or just eat opiates regularly - each roll would last much longer then.



Good thinking


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Or just eat opiates regularly - each roll would last much longer then.



Or you could use water...









						How to cope without toilet paper in case there's a coronavirus-related shortage
					

Most of the world does just fine without loo roll.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Shit !
> 
> View attachment 200929


They need a doctor not a supermarket.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 7, 2020)

I've been stocking up on powdered water. If for any reason there's a break in the supply, I just need to get the powder, add some.......ohhh.....errrrr.....fck


----------



## YouSir (Mar 8, 2020)

If I find Pepperamis on offer any time soon I'll be panic buying them, eat enough and I reckon I could develop a whole new terror virus and distract everyone from Corona.


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2020)

Pearl barley
Socks


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2020)

magneze said:


> Pearl barley
> Socks


??


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2020)

I think now the only thing we can stock up on that we haven't is dog food. That is, we've got a bit extra of everything and quite a lot extra of painkillers and vitamins. Mrs SI for all her blasé talk is obvs preparing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> ??


Fill socks with pearl barley, sew them up and use them as weapons or fortifications against zombie invasion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fill socks with pearl barley, sew them up and use them as weapons or fortifications against zombie invasion.


marbles would be better


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> marbles would be better


Maybe other people have bought all the marble stocks.


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> ??


It's all that's left in London.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> People need to calm down



That’s what me and Sass said in 1919.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 8, 2020)

We put toilet roll on the Tesco order and expected not to get any. A multipack of three times the size has just turned up as a free substitute because that's all they've got. That's how you survive the apocalypse, I reckon, Tesco subs. Although if you did this with Sainsburys I suspect they'd probably sub in a pineapple.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Although if you did this with Sainsburys I suspect they'd probably sub in a pineapple.


Possibly not as effective overall I guess.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 8, 2020)

Anyway we're not lowering ourselves to this nonsense kneejerk panic buying reaction, I don't know what these idiots are thinking.

We've got loads of supplies already in our Brexit cupboard.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 8, 2020)

magneze said:


> It's all that's left in London.


Pearl barley is good to add to rice - it bulks it out cheaply, but is also much higher in fibre and has more vitamins. In Japan it was originally a peasant food (mugi rice) but meant that the povs got less beri-beri than the toffs.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2020)

My wife has just started talking/thinking about all this malarky today.  She asked if we needed any wine glasses  cos 4 were recently accidentally broken via kitten disaster.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My wife has just started talking/thinking about all this malarky today.  She asked if we needed any wine glasses  cos 4 were recently accidentally broken via kitten disaster.


Just buy straws instead.  Or use mugs.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just buy straws instead.  Or use mugs.


It just made me laugh it was her first thought.

E2A: she's been more concerned about her Mum who is 80 this year and has a pulmonary condition (I can't remember exactly what) so she's not been worrying about her/us/food etc..  she's not sat in an ivory tower worrying about wine glasses.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I think now the only thing we can stock up on that we haven't is dog food.


Mrs SI and The Boy out at Tesco now getting dog food.


----------



## pesh (Mar 8, 2020)

just back from Tesco, felt like being in there on Christmas week but slightly more miserable and with no pasta.


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 8, 2020)

I’ve pretty much got everything I need to survive a couple of months bar an extra bottle of scotch or 2. Lidl’s Ben Bracken is a bargain.


----------



## girasol (Mar 8, 2020)

I got over the flu about 10 days ago and now I got a cold.  Is this it?   Also wondering if I can get covid-19 while I have a cold?  I guess that would make it a lot worse to deal with...

I don't understand why people mostly seem to bulk buy pasta while ignoring the much more nutritious pulses.  More for me  Maybe it's because it takes longer to cook but time is something we will ALL have a lot of once we're all in enforced quarantine   Now might also be a good time to buy a pressure cooker, as it halves the cooking times of everything.  I recommend it, have had one for just over 3 years.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 8, 2020)

I came across the aftermath of a panic-buyers' fight in the milk aisle


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 8, 2020)

In Washington D.C. the rationing has begun....



> If you planned on heading to Costco this weekend and stocking up on cleaning supplies, think again. The Costco in Northeast DC is limiting several items to 2 per person.
> 
> The items being limited include:
> 
> ...


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 8, 2020)

My sister has reminded me that when we lived in the prefabs sometimes we used the Daily Express* instead of bog roll. She has also bought a portable commode, not sure why, exactly, but suspect that she is on a high.

* It was a broadsheet in those days, so it went a long way.


----------



## gosub (Mar 8, 2020)

Alcohol.  Is 5% strong enough to keep things at bay or should I switch to topshelf?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 8, 2020)

gosub said:


> Alcohol.  Is 5% strong enough to keep things at bay or should I switch to topshelf?



At least 60%


----------



## gosub (Mar 8, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> At least 60%


Doubles it is then


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 8, 2020)

gosub said:


> Doubles it is then



Wray and Nephew


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 8, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> I’ve pretty much got everything I need to survive a couple of months bar an extra bottle of scotch or 2. Lidl’s Ben Bracken is a bargain.


this one from Aldi is nice








						Highland Single Malt Whisky
					

Find Highland Single Malt Whisky at ALDI.




					www.aldi.co.uk


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 8, 2020)

gosub said:


> Doubles it is then


Stay safe bro


----------



## gosub (Mar 8, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Wray and Nephew


Bookmarked.   No doubt you will be hearing from my liver's lawyer at some point in the future.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm going to stock up on booze, esp Sambuca, now someone has reminded me.

This is how panic buying starts.


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 9, 2020)

Old Speckled Hen.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2020)

Limejuice said:


> Old Speckled Hen.



Fair


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 9, 2020)

Fridge stocked with plenty of fresh pasta, as I figured that’d sell quickly with all the dry stuff gone (plus it’s usually made in Italy), and ill or not, I’m not going any length of time without fresh spaghetti or lasagna sheets.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 10, 2020)

I had bought lots of pasta. However, as it's made in Italy, I've washed it all with soap. Then set fire to it.

Can't be too careful.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 10, 2020)

a_chap said:


> I had bought lots of pasta. However, as it's made in Italy, I've washed it all with soap. Then set fire to it.
> 
> Can't be too careful.



To be on the safe side, I'm going to sanitise mine by placing it in boiling water for several minutes.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 10, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> To be on the safe side, I'm going to sanitise mine by placing it in boiling water for several minutes.



Don't forget to sing the national anthem while it boils.


----------



## LDC (Mar 10, 2020)

Bottle of Aldi whiskey. More an impulse buy than a panic buy tbh.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 10, 2020)

We keep well stocked cupboards and freezer in case we get universal credited so probably got enough for a month or 2. Done an online shop for a few extra bits but not much needed really. 

Did have to buy a couple of weeks worth of tinned and packet stuff for an older friend who shops every day  for their dinner and so keeps no food in the house though. At least they will have something in an emergency now. It makes sense to a least have a few bits, not just because of the virus it's just sensible.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm now going to panic buy some jewellery because I've already panic bought essentials.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 10, 2020)

What I'm actually stocking up on is Juul pods. I really don't want to be stuck indoors without nicotine and I've given up fags. Be worse if it was fags though, at least Juul pods are small and cheaper.

Which reminds me that I should buy more coffee beans too.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 10, 2020)

Living on my own I thought I should prepare look forward to the enforced luxury of a fortnight at home and get some food in. I started when the virus took hold in China so I did it before any panic set in. I had a look in my larder yesterday and realised it's at least two months not two weeks. No matter I got a good offer on the tins of pulses and I'm always using them. I've also located my emergency powdered milk supply. It was obtained when I was travelling a bit and always coming home to no milk. I have some spirits and bottles of bubbles to keep up moral. I always have the next packet of 24 bog rolls in stock.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 10, 2020)

My local Morrison's was looking bare for pasta, rice & toilet paper for the first time today.  Don't need any of them thankfully.
Plenty of Cava in the fridges still


----------



## NoXion (Mar 10, 2020)

My local Tesco's had been stripped bare of toilet paper and was nearly out of tissues and paper kitchen towel, looks like the anti-social selfish fucking moron brigade had been on the attack while I was at work. Thankfully the Spar just over the road was well-stocked with the toilet paper I wanted, and I was able to buy my usual multi-pack.

If I end up being short of bog roll because of a bunch of hoarding shitdick vulture cunts doing their best to be selfish fucking pricks, I will be even more pissed off with such imbeciles than I am already.

Fucking middle class hypochondriac _wankers_. Who else has the cash and the time to spend hoovering up all the fucking bog roll at their local supermarket? They need a fucking smack.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 10, 2020)

NoXion said:


> My local Tesco's had been stripped bare of toilet paper and was nearly out of tissues and paper kitchen towel, looks like the anti-social selfish fucking moron brigade had been on the attack while I was at work. Thankfully the Spar just over the road was well-stocked with the toilet paper I wanted, and I was able to buy my usual multi-pack.
> 
> If I end up being short of bog roll because of a bunch of hoarding shitdick vulture cunts doing their best to be selfish fucking pricks, I will be even more pissed off with such imbeciles than I am already.
> 
> Fucking middle class hypochondriac _wankers_. Who else has the cash and the time to spend hoovering up all the fucking bog roll at their local supermarket? They need a fucking smack.


Wipe your arse on the twats.


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 10, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> We keep well stocked cupboards and freezer in case we get universal credited so probably got enough for a month or 2. Done an online shop for a few extra bits but not much needed really.
> 
> Did have to buy a couple of weeks worth of tinned and packet stuff for an older friend who shops every day  for their dinner and so keeps no food in the house though. At least they will have something in an emergency now. It makes sense to a least have a few bits, not just because of the virus it's just sensible.



my older neighbour that I keep an eye on already has enough times food to keep a family going for months. Is it an age thing? She was born in the fifties.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 10, 2020)

I panic bought some tins, a couple of ready meals and a 4 roll pack of dodgy bog paper from my village shop. Ok it wasn't a massive panic, but I figure it is 4 rolls I didn't have yesterday and anyhow looks like the river is rising so perhaps I will have other issues to think about!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 10, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I panic bought some tins, a couple of ready meals and a 4 roll pack of dodgy bog paper from my village shop. Ok it wasn't a massive panic, but I figure it is 4 rolls I didn't have yesterday and anyhow looks like the river is rising so perhaps I will have other issues to think about!


We use Cushelle, if need be can be separated into 3 thinner sheets.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 10, 2020)

blameless77 said:


> my older neighbour that I keep an eye on already has enough times food to keep a family going for months. Is it an age thing? She was born in the fifties.



Don't know if it's an age thing. My friend was born in the 50s too. He doesnt like to spend money so he goes traipsing round the supermarkets looking for bargains when they reduce everything at the end of the day. I've told him a few time it might be good to be a bit more practical and keep stuff in but he's having none of it.

I think it might be more to do with having experienced poverty. I'm 34 but i was really poor for a few years when I had to stop work in my 20s and often had no food. Its a bit of a trauma tbh and it stays with you. Its probably a little bit dysfunctional the way I like to keep so well stocked up now but it does come in handy and makes me feel more secure.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2020)

One thing that's not in short supply is the number of corona threads


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 10, 2020)

I bought 2 packets of chocolate covered Brazil nuts from Holland & Barrett yesterday. I'll have to head out tomorrow to buy more as they've all gone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 11, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> I think it might be more to do with having experienced poverty. I'm 34 but i was really poor for a few years when I had to stop work in my 20s and often had no food. Its a bit of a trauma tbh and it stays with you. Its probably a little bit dysfunctional the way I like to keep so well stocked up now but it does come in handy and makes me feel more secure.


That's what I think makes me ensure I have plenty of food in.  It's properly shit having no money at all and no eating for days on end - you're probably right that it stays with you.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 11, 2020)

After a similar burst in toilet paper panic-buying in Hong Kong, this psychologist described it as an attempt by people worried about the virus and unwilling to trust the government or media to get a sense of control.



> Hong Kong clinical psychologist Dr Cindy Chan explains that panic buying is about people trying to get a sense of control. There are so many unsettling factors surrounding the Covid-19 outbreak – the increasing death toll, people having to work from home, and schools being suspended – that people have the sense that they are losing control of their life.
> 
> “People feel they need control, so they go out and buy things – rice, toilet paper – and feel that they are doing what they can for themselves, getting a sense of control. It’s a groupthink phenomenon, the herd mentality,” says Chan.











						Hong Kong’s panic buying and the psychology behind it
					

The panic buying of toilet paper and other items in Hong Kong due to the coronavirus has made headlines, but is there any rational reason for it? Mental health experts explain why we overreact, and why people don’t listen to the authorities.




					www.scmp.com
				




Others have suggested that if supply chains completely break down, they can barter some of their toilet paper hoard for beer...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 11, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> What I'm actually stocking up on is Juul pods. I really don't want to be stuck indoors without nicotine and I've given up fags. Be worse if it was fags though, at least Juul pods are small and cheaper.
> 
> Which reminds me that I should buy more coffee beans too.



I knew there was a reason I had quite so much nicotine in my freezer....


----------



## LDC (Mar 11, 2020)

Just bought £30 (2kg) of coffee beans, should be enough to get through 3 months, more if it's rationed.

Going to buy some extra basic toiletries next week as well. Being stuck in the house for what could be months we will need to be careful with hygiene to avoid other bugs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2020)

Panic buying has got out of control in Maryhill. I’ve just been to the corner shop and they’re out of oat milk.  It was dairy, almond, coconut or soya!

FFS!  When will this madness end?


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2020)

I dont understand why all the pasta is gone but all the pasta sauce is still there. Is everyone planning to eat dry pasta?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> I dont understand why all the pasta is gone but all the pasta sauce is still there. Is everyone planning to eat dry pasta?


I buy loads of pasta but never pasta sauce


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I buy loads of pasta but never pasta sauce


Similarly I tend to combine pasta with fresh ingredients (though I use the jars too). If you expect to be able to do this then what's the point of stockpiling pasta?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> I dont understand why all the pasta is gone but all the pasta sauce is still there. Is everyone planning to eat dry pasta?


it's a piece of piss to whip up a much tastier sauce than any of the shop ones. none of the shop ones ever taste quite right.


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a piece of piss to whip up a much tastier sauce than any of the shop ones. none of the shop ones ever taste quite right.


Indeed. From fresh ingredients.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> Indeed. From fresh ingredients.


don't even have to be too fresh, any auld garlic and onion will do. aged peppers still do the trick as well


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> don't even have to be too fresh, any auld garlic and onion will do. aged peppers still do the trick as well


Suppose onions last a couple of months and are forgiving when cooked past their best.

Still reckon people have bought pasta without thinking. Faced with the prospect of being quarantined with two kids we've got a stockpile but it's mostly been thought through and easy enough to rotate into everyday eating if it all blows over.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a piece of piss to whip up a much tastier sauce than any of the shop ones. none of the shop ones ever taste quite right.


100%

We haven’t bought shop sauce for years.  We make a load up and freeze it.


----------



## bimble (Mar 11, 2020)

in my local tescos this morning looked like plenty of the readymade pasta sauces on the shelves but these little rationing signs are stuck to the shelves where the chopped and squished tomatos are.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a piece of piss to whip up a much tastier sauce than any of the shop ones. none of the shop ones ever taste quite right.



Only problem I have with them is the sugar content. Bit too much of it to be really good, but otherwise they're a godsend for lazy fuckers like me.


----------



## Looby (Mar 11, 2020)

The only pasta left in Waitrose was a couple of bags of the really expensive brands. No tinned tomatoes. I got a couple of bottles of passata.
I want to stock up on crisps but don’t trust myself. Might get Mr Looby to hide them, near the hoover would do as I never go near it.
Still no sanitiser. There are rumours that some organisation branded bottles have been given to some teams but we’ve heard nothing.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 11, 2020)

i had a lunch of crackawheat and a tin of pink grapefruit. i can get used to this


----------



## campanula (Mar 11, 2020)

don't have money for panic buying but I did buy 2 large bags of flour since I can manage to get by with decent bread. I have several years worth of jams and ketchup


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> i had a lunch of crackawheat and a tin of pink grapefruit. i can get used to this


Good. You’ll have to.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> Suppose onions last a couple of months and are forgiving when cooked past their best.
> 
> Still reckon people have bought pasta without thinking. Faced with the prospect of being quarantined with two kids we've got a stockpile but it's mostly been thought through and easy enough to rotate into everyday eating if it all blows over.


You can also make a nice pasta meal with just store cupboard stuff llike chili flakes and breadcrumbs as well as stuff you can refrigerate for a while, like butter and Parmesan


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 11, 2020)

I only caught a snippet regarding panic buying on the BBC one o clock news. Apparently  panic buying is more prevalent in the south of the uk due to the higher level of affluence.
Not the higher concentration of populations then?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

I bought 4 packets of cous cous, 2 light bulbs, cat litter and a thingy of Domestos today. 

We already have spares of these.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 11, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I only caught a snippet regarding panic buying on the BBC one o clock news. Apparently  panic buying is more prevalent in the south of the uk due to the higher level of affluence.
> Not the higher concentration of populations then?


Because soft southerners are not used to eating gravel like us Northerners are.  We're made of sterner stuff.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 11, 2020)

bimble said:


> in my local tescos this morning looked like plenty of the readymade pasta sauces on the shelves but these little rationing signs are stuck to the shelves where the chopped and squished tomatos are.
> View attachment 201293


Good job I stocked up on tinned tomatoes a few months ago - I usually buy 40 tins at a time for home delivery.  (((delivery driver)))


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 11, 2020)

Looby said:


> Might get Mr Looby to hide them, near the hoover would do as I never go near it.


That's a brilliant idea.  I know - theoretically - that I have a hoover but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 11, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Because soft southerners are not used to eating gravel like us Northerners are.  We're made of sterner stuff.



How will they cope when they run out of Shandy?


----------



## LDC (Mar 11, 2020)

Just been and bought 2 boxes of wine. Cheap stuff, have stuck them away in storage.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2020)

Having boasted about the good people of Maryhill, I’m sorry to have to report that I’m in the car park of Tesco and I’ve had to come away without toilet roll as there are none.

I’ve got everything else on my list. And interestingly there’s still money off on hand sanitiser and tinned tomatoes, which would suggest there’s no lack of supply of those. So get your flights booked.

But if you want to wipe your arse, it’ll be cabbage leaves or something. FFS.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 11, 2020)

Nothing.  Selfishly buying more than you reasonably need, and thus depriving other people of a share, makes you a cunt IMO.


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2020)

Except that its quite reasonable that the amount of things people think they reasonably need has been changed by circumstances.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> Except that its quite reasonable that the amount of things people think they reasonably need has been changed by circumstances.



If that was truly the case, then it would be only even more reason to make sure you left stuff for others...


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nothing.  Selfishly buying more than you reasonably need, and thus depriving other people of a share, makes you a cunt IMO.


<puts extra Vodka back> soz.


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2020)

So a few extra tins of corned beef and beans fair enough, six hundred bog rolls in the spare room not on?


----------



## andysays (Mar 11, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I only caught a snippet regarding panic buying on the BBC one o clock news. Apparently  panic buying is more prevalent in the south of the uk due to the higher level of affluence.
> Not the higher concentration of populations then?


Funnily enough, I just spoke to a woman in a call centre in Leeds who told me that toilet roll and bubble bath were unavailable there.

Both were still in plentiful supply in the last supermarket I visited on Monday in Stamford Hill NE London.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> So a few extra tins of corned beef and beans fair enough, six hundred bog rolls in the spare room not on?



 Basically.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Having boasted about the good people of Maryhill, I’m sorry to have to report that I’m in the car park of Tesco and I’ve had to come away without toilet roll as there are none.
> 
> I’ve got everything else on my list. And interestingly there’s still money off on hand sanitiser and tinned tomatoes, which would suggest there’s no lack of supply of those. So get your flights booked.
> 
> But if you want to wipe your arse, it’ll be cabbage leaves or something. FFS.


I predict a spike in kitchen roll sales and the revival of the printed newspaper


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> So a few extra tins of corned beef and beans fair enough, six hundred bog rolls in the spare room not on?


Yup. I’d say so.

I was brought up that you gradually stock up on non perishables for the start of winter, so you can survive a few days if bad weather means you can’t get to the shops of the shops don’t get deliveries.  

That’s not panicking, that’s sensible planning. This should be no different. Have some beans and some soup aside to see you through, but don’t go full Anne and Vic in the quarry in Survivors.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 11, 2020)

andysays said:


> Funnily enough, I just spoke to a woman in a call centre in Leeds who told me that toilet roll and bubble bath were unavailable there.
> 
> Both were still in plentiful supply in the last supermarket I visited on Monday in Stamford Hill NE London.


I fear this may be an instance of the fake news that Trump likes to accuse the BBC of.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 11, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> But if you want to wipe your arse, it’ll be cabbage leaves or something. FFS.


You need to locate your nearest source of dock leaves.  

I think I used them when I had a shit outdoors as a kid and they weren't very good, but beggars can't be choosers and all that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2020)

Only the usual stuff I do due to the need to stay at home with "normal" illnesses. Even without a fridge I could probably feed myself for six months - albeit there are things I would miss.

Canned tomatoes, soup, beans, bread flour ... I always buy my tea up to six months in advance and I just made sure I got my order in - not least because I drink Chinese tea - albeit supplied via Yorkshire.
If I couldn't get to the shops for fresh veggies, I would have to fire my sprouting trays up earlier than planned - thankfully it's just about warm enough.
If things got really serious in my area I would have to make extra trips to the Polish shop to satisfy my addiction to green tomato salad ...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 11, 2020)

I have secured about 200 masks from the stores at work. Yes I know they are useless but I can’t help joining in the prepping. Pm me if you want a few


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 11, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> How will they cope when they run out of Shandy?


Piss?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 11, 2020)

Only arguable essential we're short of now is butter.
Milk and bread we can do without, and possibly wine, though if there's a lockdown announced I'm swiftly off to Aldi for as many bottles of Kooliburra as I can get home.
No matter what, I think we're now in a "can stay home for 2-3 weeks without starving" state, provisions-wise


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 12, 2020)

I bought two proper P3 respirators - i.e. the type of mask which actually works - in case I want to go to crowded places when the virus gets its skates on.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 12, 2020)

Nothing. I'm in Mexico where life is just carrying on as normal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2020)

Northwest Leeds: no bog roll in Sainsbury’s, but loads in Waitrose 
Not much pasta about 
As busy as Xmas Eve


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2020)

I bought some more tins again today, building up a little collection, oh and a 2 pack of Andrex to increase my small stock. BUT NO PANICKING HERE!!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 12, 2020)

Toying with the idea of getting some decent and cheap hand sanitiser in - a 15 litre pail of Swarfega is about £35 on Amazon.


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm off to get matches and lighter fuel in case I decide to self-immolate.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2020)

Going to see if I can panic buy a thermometer tomorrow. 

Is it wrong that_ I only want one? _


----------



## Jennastan (Mar 12, 2020)

I bought two soaps today, mainly because the current soap was nearly all gone. And some frozen spinach. Spinach stops anything nasty!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 12, 2020)

as of tomorrow's delivery chez bob will be self-sufficient in home made hummus until the (next) apocalypse


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Going to see if I can panic buy a thermometer tomorrow.
> 
> Is it wrong that_ I only want one? _



You need one per orifice for every member of the household including pets, and a seasonal bunch of daffodils to bring a bit of "Carry On " hilarity to the procedure.


----------



## keybored (Mar 13, 2020)

Been a shortage of bog roll in my local supermarkets for the last week but shit is getting real now.

I live out in the sticks and it's a 5 mile drive to the nearest town with supermarkets.
Tonight I went to the Lidl there for my shop. I wanted ingredients to cook up a big chili and get a few other bits. Shelves and fridges/freezers were noticeably sparse. No big packs of mince so I had to get ripped off with a few smaller packs. No celery. No kidney beans. Little pasta. Never mind, I'll fill in the gaps at Tesco.

Same story there, no kidney beans to be seen and no dried pasta at all. I mean literally empty shelves apart from random items people had abandoned there. Oh, and one pack of spaghetti, plastic torn open.



I wonder if this is a consequence of panic-buying or if stock deliveries are being affected by the situation in Europe for a while. Think about asking someone but decide they might not appreciate such a risky interaction and I head to the booze aisle instead.


----------



## keybored (Mar 13, 2020)

Totally different story there. I see whole palettes of things that people don't seem to want for some reason.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 13, 2020)

keybored said:


> Totally different story there. I see whole palettes of things that people don't seem to want for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 201479



Worryingly  (although probably more sensible than hoarding bog roll) there was no cider in sainsburys the other day and only a couple of cases of cans of beer left). There were still plenty of individual bottled beer though


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2020)

<eek> our freezer has broke’d.  Thankfully currently not too much in it as we were planning on making a few batches of different things this weekend, thankfully also we had yet to buy the fresh ingredients for said dishes.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 13, 2020)

Worked from home today partially because I reckoned it might be a good idea to go shopping before the weekend, as this weekend is likely to be especially stupid, and seems I was right. It was ... not manic, but odd in Aldi. Lots of people, but mostly old folks with the baskets on wheels rather than piled up trolleys, I dunno if Friday is old people shopping day or something, but at any rates, queues were pretty heavy although nothing much looked like panic shopping. I am wondering whether all the people who have bought up all the flour actually know how to make anything with said flour or are just buying it because they think they should.

Luckily my other half jumped the gun and did a base shop (for tinned toms, rice and the like) at Costco about 2 and a half weeks ago, for which I'm grateful, so all I've been doing is adding a few extra things to the weekly shop. Been kind of concentrating on getting in a few snacks and treats lately so it's not just all rice pasta and tomotoes.

To me the big question is how to judge when we actually break this shit open? I suppose it's if/when it gets to the point when, for whatever reason, you can't get to the shops, or they're very low on anything. Knowing me I'll probably hold back and hold back in case it gets worse and then we'll have missed the main time of need!


----------



## miss direct (Mar 13, 2020)

A big sack of cat food, hopefully.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2020)

Not fucking pasta, that's for sure, given it's impossible to get any round here!!


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2020)

miss direct said:


> A big sack of cat food, hopefully.



The panic stash I bought for my cat Alfie today.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 13, 2020)

Pretty sure there's a dissertation to be written, or maybe a Medium article, about what _isn't _being looted and what that tells us about society or something.

So far, looking at photos on Twitter and through my own research in the field, it seems fusilli and lasagne are the unwanted pastas. Lasagne I kind of get, although I think people are being unimaginative there, but what the fuck's wrong with fusilli??


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 13, 2020)

gonna stock up on a load of smoke ( not tobacco ) , more than usual at least


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2020)

Didn’t want to start a run on them so started with just 3, will buy more in coming days.  

I need me Ting for Numbers Rum Shack.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 13, 2020)

jumpsuits


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2020)

Morrison’s was packed, most I’ve seen since they opened, some of the trolley loads were mad.

CoOp was empty (used to be packed until M’s opened).

Noticeably in both lightbulbs were running very low.  Thankfully we usually have a few minimum of each type we need.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2020)

Nothing really. I always like to keep the kitchen well stocked. Have never got out the chef habits ffs  plus love batch cooking. Can probably survive for a couple of months food wise. Only downside is my alcohol and heavy smoking habits  

Picked up pasta and such no problem at Lidl on Sunday. Might be a different story now mind


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Nothing really. I always like to keep the kitchen well stocked. Have never got out the chef habits ffs  plus love batch cooking. Can probably survive for a couple of months food wise. Only downside is my alcohol and heavy smoking habits
> 
> Picked up pasta and such no problem at Lidl on Sunday. Might be a different story now mind


We're the same, with a little extra we're, thankfully, good for a few months and prob' a good cpl of years for booze  <<< assuming I don't start drinking spirits every day.

Any supermarket I've been to today there was no pasta at all.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 13, 2020)

Nothing...absolutely nothing.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Nothing...absolutely nothing.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice




Nothing for me either 

I did notice in both Sainsburys and Lidls this week (two separate visits, different days), virtually all the loo rolls have been swept from the shelves.

Apologies if ths has already been discussed , but why particularly *toilet paper* as a target for panic-buying???
<   x 10,000 ... >


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Nothing for me either
> 
> I did notice in both Sainsburys and Lidls this week (two separate visits, different days), virtually all the loo rolls have been swept from the shelves.
> 
> ...


cos everyone's shitting themselves


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 13, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Nothing for me either
> 
> I did notice in both Sainsburys and Lidls this week (two separate visits, different days), virtually all the loo rolls have been swept from the shelves.
> 
> ...



This was Morrison’s in Camden about an hour ago



All the missing bog rolls are in the boot of my motor.

I'm doing them at a quid a sheet but only to extablished posters.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I'm doing them at a quid a sheet but only to extablished posters.


Extablished like Ern, Firks, Ninj, Meth etc.. ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I'm doing them at a quid a sheet but only to extablished posters.




I am in


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 13, 2020)

No bog rolls/tissues, pasta, pasta-based ready meals (except pot noodles - millions of those still), non-microwave rice, tinned veg, pulses, tea bags, cereal, non-chocolate biscuits, UHT milk, non-expensive painkillers/flu tablets left at work when I left. When I got home I popped to the co-op for extra butter and eggs, as if work gets shut down I'll wanna do some baking with all my free time, also cola and vodka for when pubs are ordered closed and there's a run on such things.


----------



## treelover (Mar 13, 2020)

What are earth are vunerable people going to do, many just can't keep 'popping into the shops' Many can't get or don't have social care.

these mutual aid groups popping up sound promising, but they seem to be when you are already self isolating, not preparing, etc.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 13, 2020)

treelover said:


> What are earth are vunerable people going to do, many just can't keep 'popping into the shops' Many can't get or don't have social care.


since my mum got ill a couple of years back i've witnessed community action on a micro-scale that might not be obvious to anyone observing. her neighbours both sides and at several removes have made sure she got her paper, milk etc. has a whole line-up of local contacts/helpers. she's a self-sufficient war-baby, never relied on anyone for anything. she has us too, 20 mins away if needed. i dread to think what kind of state she'd get herself into before deciding she needs us  <3


----------



## kenny g (Mar 13, 2020)

sound promising 

fuck off


----------



## existentialist (Mar 13, 2020)

Now the proud owner of 4kg red lentils, 3kg red beans, limitless ghee (au natural and vegetable), 3 kinds of rice, plus my existing stocks of beans, and chick peas.

I also bought lots of onions, with the intention to chop them and freeze them in 3-onion portions. And 2 aubergines, but that was more about cooking up some more parmigiani.


----------



## starfish (Mar 14, 2020)

Fucking Blitz Spirit my arse. Selfish fucking cunts.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 14, 2020)

You know shit is getting real when panic-shopping Canadians start pulling guns on each other.









						Man in custody, two injured after gun pulled out in fight at downtown Loblaw’s: police
					

Two people were taken to hospital and one person was taken into custody after a shopper allegedly pulled out a gun at a busy grocery store downtown Friday.




					www.cp24.com


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2020)

I am not panic buying anything, I am trying to do my normal shopping.  Morrisons looked quite apocalyptic earlier though, I am now a bit concerned because of all the other fuckers emptying the shelves in their bid to own all the dried and canned goods.  I haven't been able to buy rice.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 14, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Nothing for me either
> 
> I did notice in both Sainsburys and Lidls this week (two separate visits, different days), virtually all the loo rolls have been swept from the shelves.
> 
> ...


I think it's solely because it was mentioned as being a potential thing in the event of a no-deal Brexit, and  then it's been a snowball effect of all the social media images of empty shelves of it. We still have quite a lot from our last-but-one costco run, but in another week or two we'll need to buy some.


----------



## maomao (Mar 14, 2020)

We have 36 rolls left. Which should do wife and daughter the weekend, I'll be in the garden wiping me arse on the patio.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 14, 2020)

starfish said:


> Fucking Blitz Spirit my arse. Selfish fucking cunts.


On the local news last night food banks are running short because they can't get cheap rice, pasta etc because of all the selfish bastards stockpiling it all. I hope the stockpilers are fucking proud of themselves. Perhaps they should donate most of their stockpile to food banks.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 14, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Apologies if ths has already been discussed , but why particularly *toilet paper* as a target for panic-buying???
> <   x 10,000 ... >


Incase the 4 horsemen's horses have the shits.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 14, 2020)

Nothing for me, bought an extra tub of yoghurt but only because that's all I ever buy at Lidl. In Aldi and Lidl there was only the cheapest rice and half a tray of brown, no pasta and I didn't watse time looking at loo roll.

Mate just texted me from the supermarket, said it's worse than Xmas eve.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2020)

Sadly, with at least 10KG to lose, ideally 15,  it'll take more than this to make an impression 
Mind you, at my age I might lose my appetite if i catch it ...

I will be off up the road for another 8 cans of Napolina tomatoes later...


----------



## Numbers (Mar 14, 2020)

Currently in Sainsbury’s in Beckton, never seen anything like it.  A woman has 48 tins of Baked Beans in her trolley (I counted them) and nothing else.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Currently in Sainsbury’s in Beckton, never seen anything like it.  A woman has 48 tins of Baked Beans in her trolley (I counted them) and nothing else.


She will be fun to be around


----------



## pesh (Mar 14, 2020)

hope they have some loo roll available...


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Currently in Sainsbury’s in Beckton, never seen anything like it.  A woman has 48 tins of Baked Beans in her trolley (I counted them) and nothing else.


We just had a delivery from there - a few substitutions, and slightly less bog roll than we ordered {a 9 pack was subbed with 2 x 4 packs of Sainsbury's own brand).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Currently in Sainsbury’s in Beckton, never seen anything like it.  A woman has 48 tins of Baked Beans in her trolley (I counted them) and nothing else.


Maybe she's competing in a farting competition?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 14, 2020)

We would like to go shopping today. Not to stock pile, just because we are running a bit bare and it would be good to have enough in to make actual meals if we get stuck in (we have lots of tinned tomatoes and not much else). I suspect it’s going to be a nightmare. 

Please don’t forget your food banks in all this. We have seen our donations drop by 25%.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 14, 2020)

Serious point. When personal life is touted as being affected it's a real race to the bottom isn't it?

Jokey point. When personal life is touted as being affected it's a real race to the bottom* isn't it?

*bog rolls


----------



## andysays (Mar 14, 2020)

We've got everything we need for now, and a Sainsburys delivery booked for Wednesday, which was the earliest slot we could get when booking on Thursday. 

Following advice regarding taking temperature, my wife has just gone out to buy a thermometer. First two pharmacies were sold out and she's just rung me to say she's in Tescos to find they have just one left, intended for babies and costing £50.

I've suggested she buys it, especially as we'll be needing to do our bit to replenish the population again when (if) all this is over.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 14, 2020)

Our shop this morning will be well outside town (van's engine is weel overdue a run, it hasn't moved for weeks!).

But it could well be that small-town Tescos or Asdas will be even worse off than the city based supermarkets ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Apologies if ths has already been discussed , but why particularly *toilet paper* as a target for panic-buying???


I don’t know if it’s been discussed, but if I was taking a punt at why: people feel frightened and don’t trust the authorities to look after them. They need a practical thing to do to feel they are taking steps to look after their family and themselves. Toilet paper is a modern basic comfort. If society is unable to provide toilet paper, people feel we will have slipped beyond what is a reasonable benchmark of social collapse. It’s also self fulfilling: once toilet roll supplies run low, it looks like this is beginning to happen. More people are swept up in the panic. 

It may be anti social, but _community_ has been eroded. It’s harder to feel solidarity with something that is less tangible than it used to be.

Why toilet roll in particular? Well, it isn’t. It’s all hygiene products. Have a look at the cleaning products aisles. But toilet roll is bulkier than disinfectant spray, so it’s more noticeable. Which in turn makes it more likely to be the focus of alarm.

That’s just my take. It may be missing some components, but that’s the basics.

And although I laugh at the jokes about empty shelves too, that’s a defence mechanism. I’m also alarmed. And I don’t judge people who’ve gone too far too harshly. If we had more social cohesion and avenues for mutual aid, people would be less likely to be spinning out in these essentially selfish ways.


----------



## phillm (Mar 14, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe she's competing in a farting competition?


I laughed so hard I wheezed. And then I stopped laughing.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Currently in Sainsbury’s in Beckton, never seen anything like it.  A woman has 48 tins of Baked Beans in her trolley (I counted them) and nothing else.


She may be worried about the gas going off.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2020)

moomoo is there a usual time that supermarkets restock their shelves or should we just try to be the first in there of a morning?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 14, 2020)

weltweit said:


> moomoo is there a usual time that supermarkets restock their shelves or should we just try to be the first in there of a morning?


Talking to the lady on the til today she said she arrived at 6 and there was already people queuing for 8am opening, and it was a stampede for the toilet roll when doors opened.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Talking to the lady on the til today she said she arrived at 6 and there was already people queuing for 8am opening, and it was a stampede for the toilet roll when doors opened.


Crazy ..


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 14, 2020)

starfish said:


> Fucking Blitz Spirit my arse. Selfish fucking cunts.



When comparing the current situation to the supposed halcyon days of blitz co-operation, it's worth noting that the 752nd statutory instrument issued under the Emergency Powers (Defence) Act 1939 was an order specifying the maximum prices that could be charged for toilet paper.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2020)

The panic buyers seem to have moved-on to shampoo and cone toner round my way.

It takes some going to strip an entire Home Bargains aisle of hair products - and most of the toothpaste too. 
I suppose they have the pleasure of suffering with good hair and clean teeth?


----------



## maomao (Mar 14, 2020)

pogofish said:


> cone toner







__





						Kegel8 Pelvic Floor Toner Exercise Cones x 3 Plus Free Exercise Plan: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
					

Kegel8 Pelvic Floor Toner Exercise Cones x 3 Plus Free Exercise Plan: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2020)

pogofish said:


> The panic buyers seem to have moved-on to shampoo and cone toner


Shampoo and what now?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2020)

Well I left it too long to get tomatoes at 50p a can 
It's starting to feel a bit fraught even in my friendly local Tesco - lots of empty shelves...
Scary to find myself weighing-up the worth of exposing myself to my fellow citizens for supplies.
My groceries now get quarantined and even then wiped down


----------



## A380 (Mar 14, 2020)

Just a question on panic buying. Take loo roll for a start. How much of the shortage is caused by Tory nobs buying 20 packs of 20 and how much everyone in the supermarket buying a pack a week earlier than they normally do? There is thus fear, and desire , to look down on the mob. But, like crowd disasters , which the media likes to describe as stampedes - dehumanising the victims- but are normally an amplification of rational behaviour having tragic effects due to system and design failings, is this a result of a few monsters of lots of tiny rational decisions stressing a system?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2020)

Might pop out and stroll to the shop


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Might pop out and stroll to the shop



You sure? Just went out for Peroni and my local co-op, serving a town of 4000 people, was swamped this morning. Queuing for the car park. And the co-op doesn't even sell stuff you can easily make into a meal. Maybe they're all after bog roll. Or Peroni.

Brought it home how almost impossible this is to stop the spread. Till worker trying desperately not to touch my hands. As he inevitably has to touch everything I've bought. Local pharmacy refusing to take cash payments anymore, cards only.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2020)

A380 said:


> Just a question on panic buying. Take loo roll for a start. How much of the shortage is caused by Tory nobs buying 20 packs of 20


Failing to do their duty to catch the thing and increase herd immunity....
I suspect with Easter approaching, a lot of people are hoping not to have to shop again for a month.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Scary to find myself weighing-up the worth of exposing myself to my fellow citizens for supplies.


I don't think flashing in Tesco is advisable for the sake of a tin of tomatoes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Might pop out and stroll to the shop


Tempted to do so too.  Was in the Coop yesterday which was well-stocked, although Aldi seem to be struggling with stocks of frozen stuff which is odd - there is only so much frozen stuff you can store unless you keep buying additional freezers.  That would work out quite expensive.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conditioner - flaming autocorrect..!


----------



## moomoo (Mar 14, 2020)

weltweit said:


> moomoo is there a usual time that supermarkets restock their shelves or should we just try to be the first in there of a morning?


We are open 24 hours and our delivery usually arrives at around 3am. There were loo rolls in store at 6am this morning, by 8am they’d all gone. 

We are getting our normal deliveries so I’ve no idea why people are panic buying. If everyone just did their normal shop it would be fine. It’s insane.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2020)

its madness in sainsbos atm. a delivery of paracetemol was pounced on and stripped within 10 minutes, only for people to start kicking off at the tills when they were told they could only buy 2. locusts


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 14, 2020)

moomoo said:


> We are open 24 hours and our delivery usually arrives at around 3am. There were loo rolls in store at 6am this morning, by 8am they’d all gone.
> 
> We are getting our normal deliveries so I’ve no idea why people are panic buying. If everyone just did their normal shop it would be fine. It’s insane.



The government has asked the entire population to prepare to remain at home for two weeks without prior warning - it's no surprise that people aren't just doing their normal shop. Supermarkets that are just getting their "normal" deliveries will obviously run out of some things. That doesn't excuse people behaving like idiots of course, such as arguing with staff about purchase limits.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Tempted to do so too.  Was in the Coop yesterday which was well-stocked, although Aldi seem to be struggling with stocks of frozen stuff which is odd - there is only so much frozen stuff you can store unless you keep buying additional freezers.  That would work out quite expensive.


Walked to Tesco (Express) by the station. No toilet rolls but otherwise well stocked. Got the essentials... 

Box of wine 
Box of fags 
Bag of popcorn


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 14, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> When comparing the current situation to the supposed halcyon days of blitz co-operation, it's worth noting that the 752nd statutory instrument issued under the Emergency Powers (Defence) Act 1939 was an order specifying the maximum prices that could be charged for toilet paper.


Perhaps they should bring back rationing for the duration as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2020)

had to pop to the shops to get some essentials - Sainsbury's - it was a normal Saturday, numbers-wise, but no bog roll, hand wash/sanitiser, short on tinned pulses as well, plenty of pasta though.
I live in studentland, and the road the shops are on is a pub crawl route - it's nearly always busy but it was packed with revellers walking from pub to pub, most of them in fancy dress - Scousers, flappers, Yorkshiremen, Swiss folk, Mario Kart characters. I probably looked ridiculous holding a magazine over my mouth and nose.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 14, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Perhaps they should bring back rationing for the duration as well.



I certainly want to bring back "for the duration" since no one knows how long this thing is going to last, and it's a lot more useful than "until September when we will review the situation"


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 14, 2020)

spring-peeper said:


> In Washington D.C. the rationing has begun....


We went to our local Costco last Wednesday. I stockpile food by default (I think it's my adhd) so I've already got 15kg of rice and 1000 tea bags under my bed, before we get onto tinned goods. But I was going in there for fruit and eggs. There was literally a toilet roll riot meaning about a third of the store was out of bounds because it was jammed with trolleys and people arguing, this is probably shit for Costco as the toilet roll panic buying people are blocking off some of the perishables - they're inaccessible to those who need them, I had to abandon trolley and squeeze through crowds of angry people just to reach the eggs.  Yesterday Daily Mail had a video of the same store  - it was even worse! A friend tried to go then and turned back as you couldn't get near it for queues of cars.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 14, 2020)

My friend (who always bakes her own bread) went to the big Tesco to buy her usual flour. Nothing there. Store assistant said that someone had completely filled their trolley with it and admitted they had never used flour/didn't know how to bake, 'but it's a staple so that's what you buy isn't it?'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2020)

pinkmonkey said:


> My friend (who always bakes her own bread) went to the big Tesco to buy her usual flour. Nothing there. Store assistant said that someone had completely filled their trolley with it and admitted they had never used flour/didn't know how to bake, 'but it's a staple so that's what you buy isn't it?'


Let's hope they get eaten by mutant flour mites.

There will be probably be a huge spike in food waste as a result of this - especially stupid behaviour like flour hoarding when you don't know how to bake.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 14, 2020)

I get it because it's hard when you see empty shelves, not to think "if I see any of that stuff I'll have to buy loads because I don't know when I'll see it again." We've just had our asda delivery, all fine except no tinned tomatoes. And there was some things we'd forgotten and I want to do some baking, so I also went off to sainsburys and then a couple of a smaller shops in the parade down the road. 

Anyway what I learnt is that even though one shop may be low on or completely run out of something, you will find it elsewhere pretty easily. So no need to panic. We're well stocked (not stock piled) so I'm feeling much more comfortable now.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2020)

Had to visit 2 shops with my mum today to buy the special lavender dog biscuits for my sister's dog Barney. These are the #endofdays


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2020)

Surely it is time for the supermarkets to all say - one per - or whatever .. people would still try to get around it but at least it wouldn't be so blatant?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> When comparing the current situation to the supposed halcyon days of blitz co-operation, it's worth noting that the 752nd statutory instrument issued under the Emergency Powers (Defence) Act 1939 was an order specifying the maximum prices that could be charged for toilet paper.


Crime went up during the Blitz   if it wasn't nailed down someone would nick it .


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2020)

Need to get some steaks


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 14, 2020)

just be to tesco for a few days of shopping


ffs people are twats


----------



## hash tag (Mar 14, 2020)

I was thinking of panic buying fridges and freezers as somewhere to store all the panic bought food.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 14, 2020)

I have to say though i did enjoy hearing all the comments in the supermarket.

"what is the world coming to?" 
"oh of course there's no porridge, that's the only thing i wanted..."


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2020)

Glad I planned the weekly shop ahead - normally go to the supermarket, but ordered online - next Friday was the next available slot and it took loads of attempt to put my order through - it wouldn't accept my card - Ocado's website must be under a lot of strain


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 14, 2020)

I tried to phone in my monthly meat order to the butchers.

I was told that they were almost out of meat, in store shopping only.  But hurry up!!!
They are hoping to get more meat by Thursday.

I only buy my paper products (toilet paper, paper towels and tissues) when they come on sale.  I usually get the maximum per customer (3), and that tides me over until the next sale.
They are on sale this week, but a little concerned that peoples will think I'm hoarding due to the virus.


eta: I'm from eastern Ontario.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2020)

Bought a quarter of Jack Herer and a quarter of Somari


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 14, 2020)

Looking more likely that I’m going to be working from home soon, so I’ve ordered a case of wine and a crate of assorted beers.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm going to go down to a Polish or Turkish deli and buy a whole load of pickled stuff. This seems immune to panic buying so far and tbh even in non virus situations I would be happy to eat pickles, chickpeas, rice, couscous, and flatbread, with the occasional bit of tinned meat or fish, pretty much indefinitely.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm going to go down to a Polish or Turkish deli and buy a whole load of pickled stuff. This seems immune to panic buying so far and tbh even in non virus situations I would be happy to eat pickles, chickpeas, rice, couscous, and flatbread, with the occasional bit of tinned meat or fish, pretty much indefinitely.


I'm hoping the various Turkish/Kurdish/Polish shops near me are very resourceful and keep us supplied , I don't mind paying a bit extra for that service.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2020)

Local boots looking pretty striped bare. Although more choices for hair products. 

No paracetamol, a handful of packets of aspirin left and some Ibuprofen - literally everyone in the que ahead of me was turned away for something. I felt quite honoured to get everything on my little list!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2020)

In asda there's not a tin of chick peas to be found. Normally they have entire shelves to themsevles.

Round the corner at Mr Sharif's there are pallets full of them, and all the other dried and tinned staples the supermarkets have been cleaned out of. People are daft.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 14, 2020)

shh don't tell people corner shops are pretty well stocked atm


the fuckers will be ravaging them as well

virus passed by coughing

lets all pile into supermarkets to stock up

the numbers  of  case will have jumped significantly on monday

Not sure if the horders deserve it yet or not


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2020)

I think hoarding is overstating it a bit. Most people are just noticing empty shelves, and grabbing a bit more of whatever they can find in response to that. It's a feedback loop, albeit an unfortunate one. Particularly for those who live day-to-day and can't afford to load up a trolley. I don't blame people for getting what they feel they need, particularly when the government is being incredibly vague about when more drastic measures will come in, what form they will take and how long they will last.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 14, 2020)

Things unavailable in my local supermarket :

Toilet roll, completely 
Anti bacterial handwash obviously (when was the last time anyone saw that on sale) 
Very low stocks of handwash
Tinned kidney beans, chickpeas and lentils
Some pasta but only weird types
Many types of cereal out of stock
Not much tinned soup. 

Didn't check paracetamol.

But I've seen all this stuff in the smaller shops down the road. Apart from anti bac gel.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2020)

🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻


----------



## Mation (Mar 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> We use Cushelle, if need be can be separated into 3 thinner sheets.


Ah, the 3 shells thing. Wise.

_taps nose_


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 14, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think hoarding is overstating it a bit. Most people are just noticing empty shelves, and grabbing a bit more of whatever they can find in response to that. It's a feedback loop, albeit an unfortunate one. Particularly for those who live day-to-day and can't afford to load up a trolley. I don't blame people for getting what they feel they need, particularly when the government is being incredibly vague about when more drastic measures will come in, what form they will take and how long they will last.



they are causing an issue in the supply chain were there was not one before hand
it friggin madness

stripping the food out of all supermarkets when this shit is going to last the best part of the years is complete madness

thought it was weird the other day when a saw one guy grab both arm fulls of liquid soap

not its anything thats not tied down

ffs it madness

the world is not ending on Monday morning


----------



## Mation (Mar 14, 2020)

Mation said:


> _taps nose_


_washes hands_


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2020)

you only need a hand and a bottle of water if you run out of bog roll,. don't panic


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 14, 2020)

I saw people bulk buying mineral water today

like the fuck is that about




as for toilet paper sponge on a stick the romans built an empire on it

 


saying that the symptons of the virus is a fever and dry cough why is toilet paper now the foremost important tool for human survival


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> you only need a hand and a bottle of water if you run out of bog roll,. don't panic


I'll use your hand.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 14, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> 🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻O🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻🧻



It’s the wrong way round.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 14, 2020)

ffs even asked my drug dealer today if had people started panic buying yet


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2020)

a_chap said:


> I came across the aftermath of a panic-buyers' fight in the milk aisle
> 
> View attachment 201020


Was anyone crying?


----------



## Mation (Mar 14, 2020)

Things I have panic bought include:

dried fruit
garlic paste
spicy legume snacks
vital amines
massive tampons
red wine and vodka
and amaretto
coconut milk powder
brassicas
beetroot
tickly cough syrup
soya milk, and
1 tin of corned beef


----------



## Smangus (Mar 14, 2020)

Mrs Smang came back from Lidl with 6 packs of Ritter sport "just in case",


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2020)

I find I now have 15 rolls of toilet paper. 

Surely enough for an army of bottoms.

I declare myself panic bought out!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 14, 2020)

Four tills open in Aldi last night, queuing into the aisles. Felt apocalyptic tbh


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 14, 2020)

Missed some excitement by the look of it, got to supermarket and it’s just empty, shelves stripped of nearly anything useful.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 14, 2020)

oddly the tesco i visited still had a lot of tins of spam

now if you planning for the end of times


why would you not stock up on spam


----------



## Mation (Mar 14, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> oddly the tesco i visited still had a lot of tins of spam
> 
> now if you planning for the end of times
> 
> ...


I was amused to find that Morrisons had run out of all baked beans bar cans with vegetarian sausages in them.  

(I bought 2 )


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 14, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm the buyer at work and due to a fuck up (mistook boxes for bottles when I placed the order) I may have the UKs largest stock of hand gel. Tenner a bottle if anyone wants some lol



Still got any of that hand gel mate


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2020)

It's so tempting to try to start a panic buy. They're not based on the actual product, just the idea of scarcity, so it should be easy. I might ostentatiously buy all of the jars of tartare sauce next time I'm in Sainsburys.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 14, 2020)

Our forehead thermometer is broken and can't use the in ear ones on kid cos she will fight like fuck, anyway had a look for new one today - out of stock at argos, boots, tescos, amazon has some but silly money, ebay has lots but I don't want to pay and then get told it will take six weeks for shipping from china even though the seller is listed as in rochdale. What cunts are stockpiling kids thermometers


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 14, 2020)

i have enough dry and canned goods in the pantry to last 2 or 3 weeks.  i might not eat well but i won't starve either


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2020)

My local shop and Co-Op were stocked fine tonight. 

No need for panic.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 14, 2020)

Mr loo had to pop out at about 6pm to get some bits for tea, he said it was completely mad in tesco, like it had been stripped by looters. 

So he panic bought 2 boxes of wine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 15, 2020)

Women in Morrisons today bought all the bottles of mead. I didn't know they sold Mead, but I kinda wanted some after looking at the now empty, but rather hidden shelf.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2020)

I completely failed to panic buy a thermometer today. 

Might make another attempt Sunday.


----------



## Mation (Mar 15, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Four tills open in Aldi last night, queuing into the aisles. Felt apocalyptic tbh


There will be no queuing during the apocalypse


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2020)

Toilet paper is so yesterday. You need green and reusable Can't reach your butt? The Best Wiping Aids for Obese, Disabled and Handicapped


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2020)

Apparently this was Tesco in Colney Hatch yesterday.



Cunts.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 15, 2020)

Mrs B came home with two tins of Heinz macaroni cheese yesterday. That’s us sorted


----------



## Poot (Mar 15, 2020)

Panic buying is making me quite cross now. All I needed was some liquid soap in an attempt to make it more likely that the kids would wash their hands. The shelves were empty and a woman was buying every single box of tissues. People really are twats.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Apparently this was Tesco in Conley Hatch yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 201760
> 
> Cunts.



That’s what my store looked like when I left yesterday lunchtime. Completely battered. I was going to pop in last night to check my team were all ok but I honestly couldn’t face it.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2020)

That's why I Prefer Waitrose.

None of your out-of-control panic buying here...




All the panic-buying is very polite and well-ordered.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's so tempting to try to start a panic buy. They're not based on the actual product, just the idea of scarcity, so it should be easy. I might ostentatiously buy all of the jars of tartare sauce next time I'm in Sainsburys.


You don't actually have to BUY them - just roll around the store with a trolley piled high with them. And maybe stage an altercation with an accomplice pretending to try and grab some of yours.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2020)

I was at a meeting in the surgery on Friday. There's an attached chemist's shop. I wanted to buy a thermometer, but Boots were out of stock. My co-director thought she'd get one as well, then thought she'd better get one for her daughter. So, we queued with our thermometers, and she suddenly realised she'd left her purse in the car. So off she went, leaving me queuing with THREE thermometers, and getting a few funny looks 

So I made a reference to "panic buying thermometers", and got a wry laugh from the assistant. 

36.9C, if you're wondering.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 15, 2020)

Lad working in the Aldi said they're all getting pissed off with it now. All the staff called in to serve and stock up. Queues were the length of the store on all tills.

A mate was in Nelson where as he says, the population is old people and drug users. Shelves in Tesco are full, nothing in short supply.

My parents witnessed a fella trying to buy 2 trays of paracetamol in Tesco and kicking off when he was told it's 2 packets limit, always. Security were called and he had to leave empty handed.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 15, 2020)

Worried I haven't enough guitar strings to sit out a long isolation at home. What if the internet breaks down!


----------



## agricola (Mar 15, 2020)

Our Tesco (Vauxhall) has only got empty shelves where the Corona was, and that might only be because someone accidentally programmed the price for one of the big bottles of it to come up as £13 each.  Had to buy some Brewdog lager instead which is currently designated as the emergency beer, only to be opened if the lockdown enters a third week or if the sink gets blocked.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 15, 2020)

It struck me that if I'm going to be home in my pants for the immediate future I wont need that much bog paper. Just shit and shower afterwards.

It now strikes me that I could just shit in the shower and streamline things.

Odd in Spain how people buy inordinate amounts of bottled water even in normal circumstances, and now more so. Its not as if water is going to stop coming out of the taps. I hope.


Another thing I dont get is the pressing  need for milk. I'll drink black tea when the milk runs out and tapwater if there's no tea. Most people wont die from not having milk. But there's plenty of survival staples like rice, flour, pulses, wine and so on. Just no bog roll and milk. Or chickens for some reason.


----------



## LDC (Mar 15, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> ... Or chickens for some reason.



I'd love to have the space to panic buy some chickens. And a donkey and some goats.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 15, 2020)

We bought 2 bottles of Elderflower cordial y/day as opposed to the usual 1. 

We didn’t replace the wine glasses tho’, we’re gonna use the Waterford Crystal instead.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Apparently this was Tesco in Colney Hatch yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 201760
> 
> Cunts.



Nah Spy. I got told on here 7 days ago its "an understandable human reaction".

But I prefer the word cunts too.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 15, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Mrs B came home with two tins of Heinz macaroni cheese yesterday. That’s us sorted


Because of this post I just bought a cpl of tins in the local shop when getting the paper, BBE 12/2020 too


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 15, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'd love to have the space to panic buy some chickens. And a donkey and some goats.



The chickens were of course dead. I'm delighted by the image of a Spanish deafening supermarket with sections for live poultry, donkeys and goats. Everybody stamping their feet and breaking into song at any moment. And walking around as if clenching a coin between their arsecheeks.

The last bit is true. Ole


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2020)

Poot said:


> Panic buying is making me quite cross now. All I needed was some liquid soap in an attempt to make it more likely that the kids would wash their hands. The shelves were empty and a woman was buying every single box of tissues. People really are twats.



It only takes handful of complete arseholes unfortunately. Or maybe just people who aren't so much acquainted with the thinking, and who fail to realise that they've just bought enough kleenex to last until next christmas.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Mrs B came home with two tins of Heinz macaroni cheese yesterday. That’s us sorted


There are lots of nasty things said about Heinz Macaroni Cheese on here but all you need is a handful of grated mature cheddar to turn it into a delicacy. Stick it in with a bit of white pepper, bung it under a grill and tell the haters to FO.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2020)

I have hoarding issues in any case, but as I live alone and need to be able to shut the door for a week if I'm sick, I always have several months' supply of most things,  and coincidentally I recently took delivery of 6 months to a year's worth of shower gel, aloe vera gel and tea - three things I cannot buy locally at sensible prices / at all... hopefully they won't look at me suspiciously next week when I cycle to a specialist deli for a catering quantity of tahini.

I even grow my own veggies in the bathroom


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 15, 2020)

Mation said:


> There will be no queuing during the apocalypse


True. Just noting Aldi never have that many open


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2020)

Mrs Frank, who grew up in the ruins of the Soviet Union, is understandably alarmed by the sight of empty supermarket shelves. I try and tell her this is a temporary thing, that most things will keep working in some form or another and stuff will reappear in shops as people gradually realise they need standing room in their homes more than they need another three slabs of tinned tomatoes. I hope I'm right about that.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There are lots of nasty things said about Heinz Macaroni Cheese on here but all you need is a handful of grated mature cheddar to turn it into a delicacy. Stick it in with a bit of white pepper, bung it under a grill and tell the haters to FO.


Wouldn’t normally touch it, but had it loads over the bachelor years so very fond memories.

My wife is out thankfully cos she’d probably beat me to death if she seen it, so they’re safely tucked in the back.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 15, 2020)

Baked beans, tinned macaroni, spam. Odd how people default to some 1950s or 60s idea of essential food. It'll be powdered eggs and condensed milk next. Though having Attlee or even  Eden or  Macmillan as PM has its appeal.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 15, 2020)

We always had a tub of powdered milk in when I was a kid in case normal milk ran out, can't find it anywhere any more. Suppose coffee mate or formula is basically the same


----------



## maomao (Mar 15, 2020)

Lidl is like a fucking warzone. Would say less than 50% stock on food shelves. Mrs maomao wants to go Boots for 11. She'll need her machete.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 15, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> We always had a tub of powdered milk in when I was a kid in case normal milk ran out, can't find it anywhere any more. Suppose coffee mate or formula is basically the same


We didn’t growing up, but when I first moved in with my wife in 2000 I became aware of it on our very first shop together, now we always have some Marvel in.


----------



## circleline (Mar 15, 2020)

My brother got to Asda this morning, before it opened and it was rammed with shoppers and empty of toilet roll.  Staff members were, apparently, on hand to advise which items were regarded as restricted purchases.


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2020)

Popped into my local Turkish shop last night. It sells everything and everything was still in stock. Bought two big bags of lentils instead of one and an extra couple of tins of chickpeas. Think I'm massively failing on the panic buying front.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm feeling left out. I really ought to be busy panic-buying stuff but I cannot figure out what is currently fashionable to panic-buy.

Toilet paper, hand gel and paracetamol are so last week...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2020)

a_chap said:


> I'm feeling left out. I really ought to be busy panic-buying stuff but I cannot figure out what is currently fashionable to panic-buy.
> 
> Toilet paper, hand gel and paracetamol are so last week...


Just follow random people round the supermarket - if they pick up a tin of something you fill your trolley with it.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Women in Morrisons today bought all the bottles of mead. I didn't know they sold Mead, but I kinda wanted some after looking at the now empty, but rather hidden shelf.





FridgeMagnet said:


> It's so tempting to try to start a panic buy. They're not based on the actual product, just the idea of scarcity, so it should be easy. I might ostentatiously buy all of the jars of tartare sauce next time I'm in Sainsburys.



 fridgemagnet, we may have found you a soulmate.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> We always had a tub of powdered milk in when I was a kid in case normal milk ran out, can't find it anywhere any more.


It's still around in supermarkets. Just called different things now. All Indian shops sell it as it's an essential ingredient in gulab jamun.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> We always had a tub of powdered milk in when I was a kid in case normal milk ran out, can't find it anywhere any more. Suppose coffee mate or formula is basically the same



Used Nido baby milk powder (the evil stuff that triggered the Nestle boycott) when I lived in Sudan. Was just about ok for making tea.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 15, 2020)

The one thing we couldn’t find in a few shops yesterday was paracetamol, and we’ve only half a box left which I’m getting through at the moment due to shingles related pain. Aldi had loads on Friday but we could only buy one box of 16 due to existing sale regulations.


----------



## maomao (Mar 15, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> We always had a tub of powdered milk in when I was a kid in case normal milk ran out, can't find it anywhere any more. Suppose coffee mate or formula is basically the same


In baking section usually cause it's used making bread.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> The one thing we couldn’t find in a few shops yesterday was paracetamol, and we’ve only half a box left which I’m getting through at the moment due to shingles related pain. Aldi had loads on Friday but we could only buy one box of 16 due to existing sale regulations.



Have you tried actual pharmacies?


----------



## moomoo (Mar 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> The one thing we couldn’t find in a few shops yesterday was paracetamol, and we’ve only half a box left which I’m getting through at the moment due to shingles related pain. Aldi had loads on Friday but we could only buy one box of 16 due to existing sale regulations.



Our pharmacist (in a big Tesco) takes some off the shelves and puts it behind his counter. I’ve just got a box from him so it’s worth asking.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2020)

B&M had plenty of paracetamol / ibuprofen 
Same at Poundland


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 15, 2020)

just got the fur ball some extra food. 6 packets ofspring vegetable soup. taking our kid for a big shop tomorrow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Aldi had loads on Friday but we could only buy one box of 16 due to existing sale regulations.


As I understand the current paracetamol sale regulations, you are only limited in the number you can buy _in a single transaction_. This means you can buy up to the limit, leave the shop, then return and do it again.

Not that I’m encouraging hoarding, but it has always occurred to me that it’s a poor deterrent against anyone determined to overdose.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> just got the fur ball some extra food. 6 packets ofspring vegetable soup


Didn't know cats eat soup.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> As I understand the current paracetamol sale regulations, you are only limited in the number you can buy _in a single transaction_. This means you can buy up to the limit, leave the shop, then return and do it again.
> 
> Not that I’m encouraging hoarding, but it has always occurred to me that it’s a poor deterrent against anyone determined to overdose.


I suppose there is a limit on what can be done beyond making it prescription-only, and it might deter someone in a desparate situation.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2020)

I'd suggest doing what we did. We just bought all the things we would usually buy, but double quantity. We also stacked up some perishables because they go off so quickly only a weeks worth. We have flour etc to make bread. Normally we'd go shopping every couple of days to buy fresh food.

It's very strange living in a shut down town. Normally, because we live in the town centre, there's so much noise from the bar and restaurant under us. Today I can hear the birds.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 15, 2020)

I’ve been bulk-buying Lego for the last month or two, so at least I shouldn’t get bored come the lockdown.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2020)

Paracetamol is normally limited to two packets a time. I concur that it was like a warzone in the supermarket this morning.
*


Spoiler



I was quietly told they are expecting a delivery later and there may be toilet paper in the delivery


*


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Didn't know cats eat soup.


ours does


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2020)

That was one of the busiest shifts I've ever had, the queues at the till and the amount being bought was at Christmas levels. 

We started the day with no pasta, tinned beans, tinned tomatoes, toilet rolls, rice, soap, paracetamol or ibuprofen. All came in delivery during the day and as we were putting them out people were taking them. 

Plus we ran out of eggs and UHT milk and are running short of cereals and milk alternatives. 

Manic!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Didn't know cats eat soup.


Surely one takes soup, not eats it


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Surely one takes soup, not eats it


takes it where?

soup is a food, not a drink, so we eat it


----------



## gosub (Mar 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Didn't know cats eat soup.



You obviously have get the packet stuff coz cats can't open tins


----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Baked beans, tinned macaroni, spam. Odd how people default to some 1950s or 60s idea of essential food. It'll be powdered eggs and condensed milk next. Though having Attlee or even  Eden or  Macmillan as PM has its appeal.


Ooh, condensed milk. 

#addstolist


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2020)

I nearly panic-bought an extra packet of mugi miso at the deli ....
I need to get to the Chinese Supermarket at some point for kelp and dried shitakes ...


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Ooh, condensed milk.
> 
> #addstolist


tinned pilchards
corned beef
sardines
ambrosia rice pudding


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2020)

Just popped to the local (One Stop) shop. Toilet roll, pasta, tins and medicines all on the shelves.


----------



## LDC (Mar 15, 2020)

Aldi near me was rammed, and felt a small step from chaos with shelves empty and packets on the floor.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 15, 2020)

I’ve never seen a Lidl stripped bare before..!

Except for fruit and fresh veg, which pleased the OH and their good whisky - at least till I bought the last bottle!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just popped to the local (One Stop) shop. Toilet roll, pasta, tins and medicines all on the shelves.


On my way. If I'm lucky, I'll be there in 5 hours


----------



## pesh (Mar 15, 2020)

meanwhile in California...


----------



## RTWL (Mar 15, 2020)

Panic buying in the small local shops near me.. Sussex .. I guess the supermarkets are not adjusting well.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm beginning to panic that I've not panic bought enough ale.
What if the brewery works get sick?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I'm beginning to panic that I've not panic bought enough ale.
> What if the brewery works get sick?


They won't. Alcohol keeps the germs at bay.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2020)

hash tag said:


> They won't. Alcohol keeps the germs at bay.


(Bishops) Fingers crossed!


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2020)

Nothing.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 15, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> It'll be powdered eggs and condensed milk next.


i did get a tin of evap to go with my tinned fruit tbf


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> (Bishops) Fingers crossed!


A favourite tipple


----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A favourite tipple


For tipple read staple.


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2020)

A friend who lives locally already has more provisions in his cellar than I care to think of. I may just move into his cellar for the duration. (He also has an allotment and is a great cook/makes his own bread etc  so...  )


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2020)

I actually found two bottles of hand gel today. Well they had quite a few but the limit was two per customer. There was also a vape shop selling the stuff for three quid a bottle, they'd put a big sign in the window which had clearly been amended to reflect a recently increased price, but fuck that.

Plenty of places still have bog roll too. It only seems to be big supermarkets that are getting the plague-of-locusts treatment.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2020)

Just got back from Tesco. Quite amusing - and I'm sure sociologists will be publishing studies on this for years - to see what items are being panic-bought. There's no chance of me having a boiled egg for breakfast tomorrow, for example.

I was determined to illogically buy something though, and settled on *two packs* of Earl Grey tea.

However, I was thoroughly ashamed of myself when I realised I was subconsciously following an employee who was pushing a shrink-wrapped pallet-load of skimmed milk that had clearly just been delivered. Even more shamefully, when he removed the shrink-wrap, I was the first to grab a six-pack of one 1 litre cartons.

I sincerely regret my actions and I hope the two pensioners in front of me recover from their injuries.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 15, 2020)

RTWL said:


> Panic buying in the small local shops near me.. Sussex .. I guess the supermarkets are not adjusting well.



From what I've been told, both the big Tesco & Asda in Worthing had run out of bog-roll on Friday, now the local small stores have been raided.   

Drove pass the big Tesco at 10.30 this morning, when they open the doors & before the tills are opened at 11, the car-park looked totally full, traffic was back-up along the access road & half a mile down the public road, I've never seen that before, it's worst than I've seen on the approach of Christmas, fucking nuts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Just got back from Tesco. Quite amusing - and I'm sure sociologists will be publishing studies on this for years - to see what items are being panic-bought. There's no chance of me having a boiled egg for breakfast tomorrow, for example.



I'm sure if people see that there are only three tins of x left they'll tend to buy them whether they want x or not. So any random fluctuations in stock levels will tend to be amplified by positive feedback effects. I bet the supermarket algorithms are gorging themselves on all the novel data sets.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2020)

I just had to panic buy Persil Non Bio as wanting to do my washing (finally) I discovered my existing supplies had floated off in the flood to be reunited with all the other liquids in the distant sea!


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 15, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I even grow my own veggies in the bathroom


If you cleaned the bath more frequently that wouldn't happen.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2020)

Carmarthen Tesco: bog rolls in abundance, all flour gone except for some Allinson's plain wholemeal. Boo.

I panic bought some Naked Glory vegan burgers (two packs).


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Didn't know cats eat soup.


They advertise cat soup on TV.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 15, 2020)

I seem to have procured the last eight tins of tomato’s in one Aberdeenshire town.

So that’s the OH half-happy then. I’m not wasting any more time on the quest for some mythical bog roll.  She can use the Sunday paper I bought instead - it will fit with her politics!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> They advertise cat soup on TV.


* checks date *


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 15, 2020)

I cracked and bought some extra toilet roll supplies at the local cornershop today, because the panic-buying is creating actual shortages. Shop owner said he can't get any in from the warehouses at the moment, so I think I got there just in time...


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 15, 2020)

I bought my 2 big packs of loo roll the other day from Savers (2 per customer). Never before have I felt afraid that I would be mugged for loo roll of all things on my walk home. Weird feeling.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 15, 2020)

Pro-tip for shopping: go to ethnic shops/supermarkets. Most white people don't know they exist/are too scared to go in.


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Pro-tip for shopping: go to ethnic shops/supermarkets. *Most white people don't know they exist/are too scared to go in.*


You're joking, right?


----------



## little_legs (Mar 15, 2020)

Sue said:


> You're joking, right?


I am not.


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2020)

little_legs said:


> I am not.


Well that absolutely does not reflect my experience at all.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 15, 2020)

Good on you, Sue


----------



## Celyn (Mar 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> ...
> I live in studentland...


I first read that as you living in the Sudetenland.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 15, 2020)

That cat soup isn't really soup, just watery gravy cat food. Scam. On board with giving cats proper veg soup instead


----------



## Numbers (Mar 15, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> ours does


1 of our kittens loves a bit of Tagine.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 15, 2020)

My cat eats fucking cucumber. Shit cat.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 15, 2020)

10kg rice brought home from Chinese supermarket. Got home and realised I had bought two last time on a BOGOF offer so now have 23 kg or so of rice. Should be enough for the next few months.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Got home and realised I had bought two last time on a BOGOF offer so now have 23 kg or so of rice.


This is the reason my cupboards were already pretty well stocked with pasta and rice before this whole thing even started


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2020)

It could get a bit dull but reckon I've enough rice, lentils and tinned tomatoes to last me for a v long time...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2020)

Sue said:


> It could get a bit dull


I do wonder if people have forgotten condiments, seasonings, etc in all this. I guess it's something most of us already have in our cupboards, but depending on how this goes it may not last long...

Also wonder about other 'auxiliary' items like handcream to combat the effects of all the hand washing we're doing.


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 15, 2020)

> > Orang Utan said:
> 
> 
> I live in studentland...





Celyn said:


> I first read that as you living in the Sudetenland.



At least he didn't say he lived in an annex in studentland...


----------



## Saffy (Mar 15, 2020)

No fast action yeast in Tesco's this weekend. I'm regretting letting my sourdough starter die.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 15, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> They advertise cat soup on TV.



My mum's ancient dog had to have most of her teeth out, she had cat soup regularly, when she told me I thought she meant _cat_ soup, not cat soup.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Pro-tip for shopping: go to ethnic shops/supermarkets. Most white people don't know they exist/are too scared to go in.


The shops in Shepherds Bush market seem to be full of all the normal stuff, as opposed to the Sainsbury's next to it which is regularly picked bare, as well as being more expensive anyway.

There is the issue that the market closes too early to go there after work, mind.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 15, 2020)

People in Dulwich have rampaged through Sainsubury's and M&S without realising that Peckham High Street full of shops with everything they need is only a mile away.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There is the issue that the market closes too early to go there after work, mind.


There are however loads of groceries, mostly Middle Eastern, on Uxbridge Road, which are open later, and while I haven't checked I don't expect those to be empty.


----------



## maomao (Mar 15, 2020)

Must be something about Sainsburys. It got stripped first here as well (it's our nearest supermarket but Aldi, Lidl, Asda and Tesco are all within walking distance). Lidl was proper edgy by today though. Cereals and biscuits gone. All peanut butter gone, even the posh stuff.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2020)

Saffy said:


> No fast action yeast in Tesco's this weekend. I'm regretting letting my sourdough starter die.



The wife regularly complains that, due to the fact I cannot resist a bargain, we always have bags and bags of bread flour.

But guess who isn't going to run out of bread anytime soon. Or even this year!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 15, 2020)

maomao said:


> Must be something about Sainsburys. It got stripped first here as well (it's our nearest supermarket but Aldi, Lidl, Asda and Tesco are all within walking distance). Lidl was proper edgy by today though. Cereals and biscuits gone. All peanut butter gone, even the posh stuff.


Our big Sainsbury’s had a ton of all peanut butters yesterday, we bought a cpl of jars cos I personally love it and it’s a great food source on multiple levels.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do wonder if people have forgotten condiments, seasonings, etc in all this. I guess it's something most of us already have in our cupboards, but depending on how this goes it may not last long...
> 
> Also wonder about other 'auxiliary' items like handcream to combat the effects of all the hand washing we're doing.


We've run our off salt at work, hand cream we have but shampoo stocks are getting lower. 

Oh and we've no peanut butter!


----------



## treelover (Mar 15, 2020)

just been told there were 50 people waiting for my local tesco to open this morning and then rani n when it opened, crazy.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 15, 2020)

I've just seen a video on Facebook of people queuing to get into Costco. They were in the road with trolleys!


----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2020)

Specialist greengroceries  bought. And shared with self-isolating neighbour, because I'm nice like that.

#sharethelove


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 15, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> My mum's ancient dog had to have most of her teeth out, she had cat soup regularly, when she told me I thought she meant _cat_ soup, not cat soup.


My dog has got to have her teeth out next week. I may have to try that.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 15, 2020)

I've been stockpiling tin openers. I don't have any tinned food I've just bought them to piss off the stockpilers who have forgotten to get a tin opener.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 15, 2020)

Hope other stores adopt this policy. The elderly could do with a quiet time to do their shopping.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 16, 2020)

i panic bought a burrito supreme from Taco Bell


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> My dog has got to have her teeth out next week. I may have to try that.



They do really well, minced meat or canned for goes down fine. She used to stir in a little bran with the Mince, I'm sure you can work out why


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 16, 2020)

I was working behind the till in Brixton Wholefoods yesterday, covering for someone who was off with something that probably isn’t C-19. It was bonkers in there. I rang up several bills greater than £100, one for more than £150. People buying enormous amounts of porridge oats, rice, lentils & pulses, non-dairy milk. One bloke bought a kilo of spirulina, 250g of moringa powder, 5 litres of Kombucha, 4 huge packs of vitamin C... it went on and on. And a shit tonne of aloe vera being bought too, by people making their own hand sanitiser. When the guv'nor checked the card machine at the end of the day transactions totalled more than 3K. I know I took at least a grand in cash on my till too, so I guess the other till was the same. In a small down at heel wholefood shop.




By the way. I listened to this on the radio and found it informative and interesting. Also a bit worrying.









						BBC Radio 4 - The Food Programme, Covid-19: The Food Dimension.
					

Dan Saladino tracks the origins and impact of coronavirus within the food supply chain.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bemused (Mar 16, 2020)

Get well soon cards.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m heading out to the shops later. Have barely anything in the cupboards because I’d been clearing out ready to move. I’ll buy flour and olive oil so I can make bread, onions and lentils so I can make soup, packs of noodles, and bleach. And maybe a few frozen pizzas. I don’t even like pizza but there’s very little convenience food available in Turkey so need something that’s effort free should I get ill.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 16, 2020)

I saw this and got all smug about ordering from Ocado and avoiding queues:



... but now you even have to queue to shop online:


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 16, 2020)

With the latest news of an extended outbreak I'm now panic buying coal, gas, candels, cooking oil and dried food.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 16, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Talking to the lady on the til today she said she arrived at 6 and there was already people queuing for 8am opening, and it was a stampede for the toilet roll when doors opened.



Where the shitting FUCK do these dickheads find the time to do this shit? I have to go to fucking work, fucking cunts.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

I have not bought anything yet and am starting to get a bit concerned. I don't have a larder full of staples because I don't operate like that - I just buy what I need on a weekly basis.

Best get to the shops today....if there is anything left to buy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2020)

I needed a hair cut, and my barbers is in the big Tesco store, I always tend to get there just before they open at 8 am, so I am first in.

The store itself is normally almost empty at that time on Monday morning, it was more like mid-morning on a Saturday.  

I only needed a top-up shop of fruit & veg, milk & bread, so I was able to score my supplies. 

But, fuck me, the state of empty shelves in there, no loo rolls, tissues or kitchen paper, the complete aisle totally stripped. Apparently they had a delivery of all that stuff just yesterday, and as they were wheeling out the pallets, people were grabbing bog rolls, before they could roll them into their place.

Hardly any pasta, rice, tin food, and the freezer section was half empty too.

Apparently after seeing people with trolleys just full of loo roll on Saturday*, they have finally put in place a 2 pack per person limit, not that they have actually got any.

* WTF is that about?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Fuck! I'm a bit worried now.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Fuck! I'm a bit worried now.


What about local shops?  We’re lucky in there’s a load of Turkish/Indian stores and at the moment are as full with everything as usual.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 16, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Nah Spy. I got told on here 7 days ago its "an understandable human reaction".
> 
> But I prefer the word cunts too.



TIL I'm not human, because I didn't have this fucking stupid reaction.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 16, 2020)

Turns out we only have one and a half rolls of bog roll.

We have a week until I start to panic but I’m definitely feeling some trepidation


----------



## strung out (Mar 16, 2020)

I've got 50 bog rolls in the basement - happy to post a roll out to anyone who gets caught short.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Numbers said:


> What about local shops?  We’re lucky in there’s a load of Turkish/Indian stores and at the moment are as full with everything as usual.


Scored some loo roll at one of the local shops. They had plenty. Phew!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

I think my plan is going to be to forage from the local shops and hope I don't get sick.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2020)

This loo roll situation beggars belief, the UK is a net exporter of the bloody stuff, I read a report on one of our manufacturers, they are upping their production from the usual 4.7 million rolls per day, and has 84 million rolls in their warehouse, and it's a similiar situation with other manufacturers.

There is no shortage in the supply available, it's just logistics are struggling to get enough to the shops, because of fuckwits emptying the shelves as soon as they have restocked.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 16, 2020)

I' got a big bag of rice yesterday. Not really panic bought anything tho, unlike alot of other people.

Bizarrely, finding non-dairy milk has been harder than usual. Usually there is plenty of the stuff available and my favourite of the plant milks is the UHT unsweetened soya milk- however, it was all gone yesterday at Morrisons and alot of the other plant milks were'nt there, very unusual.

I also noticed that all the cheap Shades wet wipes from Asda were gone (I depend on those because of a health conditon I have, so thanks a bunch everyone!) along with all the bog roll and vegetable oil. Also there was no pasta in Morrisons.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

It's fucking nuts!


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Bizarrely, finding non-dairy milk has been harder than usual. Usually there is plenty of the stuff available and my favourite of the plant milks is the UHT unsweetened soya milk- however, ii was all gone yesterday at Morrisons, very unusual.


Yeah, I wouldn't drink that shit normally but I have four cartons in my bunker cause it's nicer than UHT.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2020)

Just remembered one crazy thing this morning at Tesco, they had staff wiping down the handles on the hand scanners for people, who were pushing trolleys that hadn't been wiped down, WTF is that about?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 16, 2020)

The shit paper hoarding is curious too, it's not as essential as other stuff is it, getting a few extra fair enough but some households must have 100+ rolls. There are alternatives, like showering. Soap, basic foods, medicines, all make more sense if you are going into survivalist mode. It's not even normally a shitting illness is it, I know diarrhoea in a minority of cases but mostly not. 

Then again my other half has stockpiled biscuits and has frozen some milk (which she doesn't touch) so there we are. My contribution so far is six frey bentos and some kinder eggs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> The shit paper hoarding is curious too, it's not as essential as other stuff is it, getting a few extra fair enough but some households must have 100+ rolls. There are alternatives, like showering. Soap, basic foods, medicines, all make more sense if you are going into survivalist mode. It's not even normally a shitting illness is it, I know diarrhoea in a minority of cases but mostly not.
> 
> Then again my other half has stockpiled biscuits and has frozen some milk (which she doesn't touch) so there we are. My contribution so far is six frey bentos and some kinder eggs.


It's all madness. I am sure that even if we go into the everything closed but supermarkets and pharmacies stage, there will be food available. It might not be absolutely everything that you normally buy but we aren't going to starve as a nation.

I am going to maintain my chill and get ready for perhaps drinking black tea.

Having said that, I will investigate the local shop later on for pasta, rice, whatever tinned stuff they might have and dried pulses. I can live off kidney beans and rice and heat my home through the power of farts if necessary.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> My contribution so far is six frey bentos and some kinder eggs.



Which reminds me, there was fucking pallet loads of Easter eggs in Tesco, to the point that if this panic buying continues, that'll be all that's left.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's all madness. I am sure that even if we go into the everything closed but supermarkets and pharmacies stage, there will be food available. It might not be absolutely everything that you normally buy but we aren't going to starve as a nation.
> 
> I am going to maintain my chill and get ready for perhaps drinking black tea.



Yeah I'm of same view, I don't there will be a general food shortage (may be less choice obv), although I understand people's concerns are more about being in position of not wanting/being able to leave house to get to supermarket rather than supermarkets being empty. I would hope society doesn't collapse to point we're unable to figure out how to feed each other tho


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Supermarkets should have introduced a bog roll rationing policy days ago IMO.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah I'm of same view, I don't there will be a general food shortage (may be less choice obv), although I understand people's concerns are more about being in position of not wanting/being able to leave house to get to supermarket rather than supermarkets being empty. I would hope society doesn't collapse to point we're unable to figure out how to feed each other tho


Yeah I guess - and that's the only thing that worries me a little. If I get sick and can't leave the house. Hence my plan to get some staples in from the corner shop later on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's all madness. I am sure that even if we go into the everything closed but supermarkets and pharmacies stage, there will be food available.



Yep, even if 1 in 5 truck drivers are off sick, those that would normally supply businesses that are closed can be switched to the food supply chain, the government plan to relax restrictions on driving time limits, and have military drivers on stand-by to help.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 16, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, even if 1 in 5 truck drivers are off sick, those that would normally supply businesses that are closed can be switched to the food supply chain, the government plan to relax restrictions on driving time limits, and have military drivers on stand-by to help.


Not sure those 'military drivers' would be much use driving in the 50% of our food needs that eventually comes over/under the channel.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah I guess - and that's the only thing that worries me a little. If I get sick and can't leave the house. Hence my plan to get some staples in from the corner shop later on.



Thing is, if unable to go due to sickness then that would only be circa 7 days. Lockdown situation obv likely longer but would be provision for getting people to supplies/supplies to people. I suppose some people may be planning to try and swerve risk of contracting virus entirely but then if the leaked PHE thing is true then you'd need an actual supermarket to isolate for that long.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Thing is, if unable to go due to sickness then that would only be circa 7 days. Lockdown situation obv likely longer but would be provision for getting people to supplies/supplies to people. I suppose some people may be planning to try and swerve risk of contracting virus entirely but then if the leaked PHE thing is true then you'd need an actual supermarket to isolate for that long.


Hmm...maybe I do need to take this a bit more seriously and get stuff in in case i get sick. It's relatively likely for me given I cannot work from home and avoid people and public transport entirely.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2020)

Things I've made sure I have available:

Beer
Wine
Single malt
New books
Indoor cycling smart trainer
Pens, paper, colouring books and other "keep the kids occupied" type objects

There's a tesco round the corner that so far has only run out of Carling. I reckon I'm going to be fine.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 16, 2020)

Got me coal, last bags at the filling station. Next job is beer.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 16, 2020)

Hoarders, like looters, should be shot on sight without trial. Actually looters have more of an excuse because they don't usually start unless shit has already hit the fan. 

Not entirely serious with that one, but this panic buying shit is still pissing me off. The shortages have nothing to do with the disease and everything to do with fear-stricken twunts.


----------



## mack (Mar 16, 2020)

No bog roll or anti bac spray at any of the stores in Croydon, just lots of disappointed people (me included) staring at empty shelves and staff just giving that "what can I do shrug".


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 16, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Hoarders, like looters, should be shot on sight without trial. Actually looters have more of an excuse because they don't usually start unless shit has already hit the fan.
> 
> Not entirely serious with that one, but this panic buying shit is still pissing me off. The shortages have nothing to do with the disease and everything to do with fear-stricken twunts.



Depends on context obviously but don't really have a problem with looting in general tbh. Would be shit if people started doing it in current crisis tho


----------



## Sue (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hmm...maybe I do need to take this a bit more seriously and get stuff in in case i get sick. It's relatively likely for me given I cannot work from home and avoid people and public transport entirely.


Don't forget there are people on here who'd be happy to drop round supplies if necessary.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 16, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Depends on context obviously but don't really have a problem with looting in general tbh. Would be shit if people started doing it in current crisis tho



Don't quite get the lionisation of looters by some on the left frankly. It's excusable if done for reasons of survival, but otherwise it's just opportunistic shit done with no real agenda beyond personal enrichment. It never hurts the big cunts because they can afford the insurance to cover it, so it can only contribute to the hollowing out of local stuff that those same lefties likely also complain about.

Being sent down for years for taking a bottle of water is obvious crap though, patent muscle flexing by the authorities.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Sue said:


> Don't forget there are people on here who'd be happy to drop round supplies if necessary.


Thank you x


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

OK - panic buying done. I've bought pasta, rice, pesto, dried chickpeas and lentils, 4 tins of tomatoes, 3 tins of tuna, 2 tins of corned beef, a bag of bread flour, a big bag of frozen mixed veg and a bag of oven chips. I've got a cupboard full of herbs and spices and a bag of museli, some porridge oats, a tin of peaches and loads of baked beans. Reckon I can survive 7 days on that if I have to. The shop near my house is as full of stuff as ever. Even bog roll. I'm not telling any of you where it is   

I'd actually rather spend money in that shop anyway. They are lovely people and I should support them more.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> OK - panic buying done. I've bought pasta, rice, pesto, dried chickpeas and lentils, 4 tins of tomatoes, 3 tins of tuna, 2 tins of corned beef, a bag of bread flour, a big bag of frozen mixed veg and a bag of oven chips. I've got a cupboard full of herbs and spices and a bag of museli, some porridge oats, a tin of peaches and loads of baked beans. Reckon I can survive 7 days on that if I have to. The shop near my house is as full of stuff as ever. Even bog roll. I'm not telling any of you where it is
> 
> I'd actually rather spend money in that shop anyway. They are lovely people and I should support them more.


that sounds great Mrs Miggins


----------



## Riklet (Mar 16, 2020)

It's time they introduced proper supermarket restrictions like in other countries.

And say 6 max of any one item? 2 of multipacks? That would be pretty fair. People are scared and not going to stop this behaviour until they are made to. 

I live near 4 supermarkets and I'm still feeling weak. Dreading having to restock... so I think the local international store is the place to go.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> It's time they introduced proper supermarket restrictions like in other countries.
> 
> And say 6 max of any one item? 2 of multipacks? That would be pretty fair. People are scared and not going to stop this behaviour until they are made to.
> 
> I live near 4 supermarkets and I'm still feeling weak. Dreading having to restock... so I think the local international store is the place to go.


Definitely go to the local store. The Tesco at the end of my road is severely depleted but as I've said, the local shop, 10 minutes walk, away looks completely normal.

I reckon most people are going to the supermarkets but I'm not even going to bother with the big Tescos in Brixton. I reckon that will be an absolute shit show.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I reckon that will be an absolute shit show.



And, nothing to clean it up.


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2020)

I haven't been to any big supermarkets, but local shops and the co-ops nearby.

Toilet roll is scarce, but gettable for a price. Paracetamol is available easily enough. Dried pasta and red lentils both gone but most other stuff plentiful.

Without any panic buying we're pretty well stocked now.

Had a rummage around various kit bags and cupboard corners and found plenty of old paracetamol (is that safe to use?) and even a couple of facemasks still in their packaging.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

Today I bought a lot of colourful socks and a couple of sourdough starter kits


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Asda on the Isle of Dogs not in good shape. Still out of sudo cream so popped in and they didn't even have any nappies left let alone sudo cream.

At least my paranoia about touching things stopped me panic eating the whole bakery aisle.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2020)

I have been refusing to panic buy because I don't want to add to the problem. However, today I realised that I would go fucking batshit insane if I didn't have enough chocolate for a week, so I am going to panic-buy Co op's triple chocolate cookies in a bit


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 16, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Which reminds me, there was fucking pallet loads of Easter eggs in Tesco, to the point that if this panic buying continues, that'll be all that's left.


At least they are edible.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> And say 6 max of any one item? 2 of multipacks? That would be pretty fair.


I'd say that was still too much. Who needs 6 packs of 18 bogrolls or more.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 16, 2020)

Eggs. It was the last thing on my "I am looking forward to two weeks indoors" list and I got 27 which normally wouldn't last me long but I'll manage : Now I can make cakes, pancakes, waffles or plain old egg dishes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

sojourner said:


> I have been refusing to panic buy because I don't want to add to the problem. However, today I realised that I would go fucking batshit insane if I didn't have enough chocolate for a week, so I am going to panic-buy Co op's triple chocolate cookies in a bit


But then you have to not eat the cookies until the emergency materialises. Can you do that?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 16, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Eggs. It was the last thing on my "I am looking forward to two weeks indoors" list and I got 27 which normally wouldn't last me long but I'll manage : Now I can make cakes, pancakes, waffles or plain old egg dishes.


Eggs have prob’ been our biggest discussion point food wise so far.  We get through 6 boiled eggs a day, 2 each for breakfast and a snacker each during the day, usually 7 days a week.  

Personally it’s my mainstay, and veg.  I’ve gone without eating anything else over a day as long as I’ve had eggs and veg, but that’s a lot of eggs.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> But then you have to not eat the cookies until the emergency materialises. Can you do that?


Nnnggg!!!   That is a very good point   I am going to leave them in work until such time as I need them.

You know me too well


----------



## nogojones (Mar 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Today I bought a lot of colourful socks and a couple of sourdough starter kits


Christ! Do I need to start worrying about a sock shortage now as well?

Popped out earlier to see the chaos. Home Bargains and Lidl had some emptyness. No eggs or bog roll, but I still have a 6 eggs knocking about and I can wash my arse if it all comes on top.

The shocker for me was I popped into our local Bangladeshi shop to stock up to a few things and they were out of cumin seeds and star anise. They normally have sacks of everything, so took a detour to the Indian, Kurdish and Turkish stores and finally managed to get a small pack of each - In both cases they were the last they had in shop.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> I've been stockpiling tin openers. I don't have any tinned food I've just bought them to piss off the stockpilers who have forgotten to get a tin opener.


You could line them up in the window, assuming it's not likely that someone will put a brick through it


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 16, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Eggs have prob’ been our biggest discussion point food wise so far.  We get through 6 boiled eggs a day, 2 each for breakfast and a snacker each during the day, usually 7 days a week.
> 
> Personally it’s my mainstay, and veg.  I’ve gone without eating anything else over a day as long as I’ve had eggs and veg, but that’s a lot of eggs.



Could go powdered. I eat a lot of eggs, have a mate who works in a works canteen so might ask him if he can get me an industrial vat of the stuff they use for the dodgy scrambled


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2020)

Been for a walk round town. 

Popped into the Asda which was fairly well stocked on pasta, rice and general staples. No toilet roll or hand sanitiser but not much chaos really. Was behind a guy with a small trolley full of potatoes, chickens and scouring pads (maybe he owns a café?). The guy behind me said something about 'panic buying' and winked at me. He had six bottles of red wine and four bottles of cheap whisky 

Then went for a nose in Iceland which had no toilet rolls and such either, but was otherwise pretty much fully stocked. Almost no customers in there despite this. One women who was there had phoned ahead and asked them to hold a pack of (six) toilet rolls for her. They handed the rolls over from the back storage  chatted to her at the till. Apparently she is 68 and diabetic, but this whole thing is nonsense and won't be staying indoors!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2020)

I can't avoid going shopping at least once a week for sprouts/broccoli and mushrooms.
Onions and garlic will last a few weeks, carrots might last two weeks -   it gets worse when it warms up.
I also like red peppers ...
If things get really tight, I can avoid scurvy by sprouting things on the windowsill - but that means stirfy in place of stew, and then I would need fresh tomatoes instead of canned ... I may get in some multivits just in case.

I have enough CALORIES to last me for months.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2020)

Our local Co op was scoured of bread, breakfast cereals, eggs, couscous, rice and the usual pasta.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 16, 2020)

Got my online delivery and no flour or yeast available. There wasn't any in Morrisons either.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

I might pop to the big Tescos tomorrow morning after all and investigate what they've got in the way of frozen veg.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

I've just realised I've got to do some sort of normal shopping as well as I'm not supposed to eat what I've just bought.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 16, 2020)

I have allowed myself to be ripped off on face masks for a specific reason - local homeware place selling a pack of 10 for £9.99 (usual value presumably about 99p), but was on a call including a colleague in Italy who was asked anything she thought people should know, and she mentioned that shops are only letting people in with face masks on now. Don't know if that will happen here, but I have bought that set solely for the eventuality that anywhere we need to go insists on them. I guess then at least I have 10 shops-worth!

 A few local shops now selling hand sanitiser that I doubt is even effective against viruses for £8-9


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've just realised I've got to do some sort of normal shopping as well as I'm not supposed to eat what I've just bought.


I made this mistake. We had corned beef hash and beans twice last week.


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

I found 3 little bottles of hand gel in the wrong drawer. Two are strawberry laces scented so will be fucking terrible for my hands.

We have a couple of weeks worth of dried and frozen stuff but no room in the freezer for lots of veg so Mr Looby is still doing regular trips to Waitrose as grocers is shut by the time he finishes work.
This is fine until we both end up isolating and then we’re living on pasta and tinned toms. Got a Tesco shop booked for next Friday.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 16, 2020)

i've eaten all the grapefruit


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 16, 2020)

No Tesco slots for delivery in my area for THREE WEEKS, because - cunts.

People are selfish morons.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I might pop to the big Tescos tomorrow morning after all and investigate what they've got in the way of frozen veg.


I did a quick mental working out re veg - I've got a bag of frozen soya beans that will do for all bean-based stews, a whole bag of frozen spinach, and almost a whole bag of petit pois. Enough veg to see me through a shut in.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 16, 2020)

same here for sainsbos but i assumed they were tweaking their systems and be back soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 16, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Personally it’s my mainstay, and veg. I’ve gone without eating anything else over a day as long as I’ve had eggs and veg, but that’s a lot of eggs.


Get yourself a flock of chickens - they'd not only produce eggs, keep you company, eat your scraps but also guard you against looters/zombies.  


sojourner said:


> Our local Co op was scoured of bread, breakfast cereals, eggs, couscous, rice and the usual pasta.


Just nipped to the Coop round the corner (only a small local branch) - hardly any fresh veg left, the tinned shelf empty. Some pasta/couscous but not much.  Plenty of booze though so that's OK.  

Loads of bread, oddly.  Bought four freshly-baked bread rolls from the help yourself bit.  Will have to dunk them in bleach before eating to be on the safe side.

They did have two emergency turnips in stock though, so all is not lost.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> No Tesco slots for delivery in my area for THREE WEEKS, because - cunts.
> 
> People are selfish morons.


But you're trying to get your shopping delivered too!
You're part of the problem mate....part of the problem


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> But you're trying to get your shopping delivered too!
> You're part of the problem mate....part of the problem



I get my shopping delivered because I live in the middle of nowhere and have a vascular disease.

Other than that, nice post.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I get my shopping delivered because I live in the middle of nowhere and have a vascular disease.
> 
> Other than that, nice post.


Sorry I didn't know that.
It was tongue in cheek and I apologise.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> I made this mistake. We had corned beef hash and beans twice last week.



That’s a mistake?


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> That’s a mistake?


Well it was fucking lovely. That's why we had it twice!


----------



## Riklet (Mar 16, 2020)

Might go dumpster diving this week at my mate's fav place off the M5... always a good haul there past few months.

We shall see whether panic buying has reduced it to zero or theyre chucking out loads of goodies as per usual. Mmmm sandwiches.

Advantages - 
free
can go at night
empty carpark
no people
pretty easy
no need to touch much 
might as well save the tinned food and enjoy the posh nosh while I can!
No queues... as of yet.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm considering panic buying a handful of webcams - turns out the surgery computers CAN run Zoom, which is an encrypted conferencing tool with a very low client footprint, which is important to us...


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> No Tesco slots for delivery in my area for THREE WEEKS, because - cunts.
> 
> People are selfish morons.


But people are booking deliveries who don’t usually because they’re trying to avoid crowded places or might be self isolating. They’re taking advice and preparing ahead. I’ve booked mine earlier than usual because I knew they’d book up. They’re not necessarily selfish because they’ve ordered an online shop. Buying half the shop is selfish though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2020)

I live within easy walking distance of quite a few small, medium and large supermarkets. It looks like the large ones are getting ransacked as people load up their cars, while the smaller ones benefit from the fact people are mainly only buying stuff they can carry.

Personally, I'm continuing to just shop as usual, getting in a little more because I'm now working from home, but still mainly just perisable foods which do not seem to have been raided in the same way as canned foods and pasta etc.

The whole not being able to get toilet roll thing is my main concern. Fucking idiots loading up on 96 rolls at once so people chosing not to panic buy can't get a pack of 4.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 16, 2020)

Immingham Aldi utterly locusted of meat, bread and milk. Saw one couple debating whether to buy lactose-free cartons. 
Absolute scenes.


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Poor young woman on the train next to me today was carrying a giant box of own brand cornflakes and a loaf of own brand sliced white. I think a lot of people got sent home from work today. Must be absolutely fucking miserable for young people living alone.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 16, 2020)

Not sure where to post this and don't know how useful it will be, but if anyone deals with chinese suppliers at work ask them to send you some masks. I've just got some sent for free from a couple of different suppliers. Unfortunately they've already shated out to people at work so I don't have any to give out but thought I'd pass on the tip. 

Even if you don't want them I'm sure food banks and charities etc will want some


----------



## weltweit (Mar 16, 2020)

My village shop which is usually great was out of bread, milk, and toilet paper. I bought some more tins to add to my collection, haven't worked out how many days I can go yet before next needing to shop but it must be at least a week. 

I do need bread and milk though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 16, 2020)

A thermometer.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 16, 2020)

Nipped to the coop for a second bottle of vodka, couple of bottles of pepsi and ginger ale and two fourpacks - already have wine as it's been on offer. Not doing this thing sober, and it's STILL St Paddy's tmoz, pubs or no pubs!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> A thermometer.


Ah, I had forgotten about them .. it seems likely I just won't get a thermometer now!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 16, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Ah, I had forgotten about them .. it seems likely I just won't get a thermometer now!



You'll get one, but only one the fuckoff expensive ones


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 16, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Ah, I had forgotten about them .. it seems likely I just won't get a thermometer now!



We've never owned one but given that fevers the most consistent symptom it seems the best idea at the moment.

I'm usually able to work out when one if us has a temperature because we'll start muttering about being cold despite the fact the other ones in a jumper.

I've also just grabbed a new freezer because ours is fucked and the towel we're using in place of a door seal is physically frozen to the base


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 16, 2020)

all they had at the butcher's was fresh lamb brain.  Bought a couple pounds. So i'll make this lamb brain fry-up tomorrow...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> We've never owned one but given that fevers the most consistent symptom it seems the best idea at the moment.


I felt rather warm at work and tested myself in front of my colleagues - I'm still hypothermic ...


----------



## Cloo (Mar 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> But people are booking deliveries who don’t usually because they’re trying to avoid crowded places or might be self isolating. They’re taking advice and preparing ahead. I’ve booked mine earlier than usual because I knew they’d book up. They’re not necessarily selfish because they’ve ordered an online shop. Buying half the shop is selfish though.


Yeah, I'm not even trying with deliveries for the mo and leaving them for those who really need - I live about 250 metres from a large Tesco short walk of several other smaller local supermarkets, siblings nearby who we can call in to drop things in. I'm basically not trying supermarkets first thing or at weekends, my shopping plan for later this week is maybe big local Turkish supermart first, then further-away Aldi, some time during the day on Thursday or Friday.

Tesco was for the first time, really bereft when I popped in for some milk earlier - zero pasta, loo rolls, hardly any tinned toms etc. Did make me a bit nervous for first time about everyone's ability to cope, especially more vulnerable people.

It occurred to me that if local restaurants have to close, I wonder if it might be worth clubbing together with locals to buy their unused food stocks to distribute to people in need?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Are people going to slow down with this buying everything in sight nonsense or is it going to carry on for weeks? Surely everyone's cupboards and freezers will be full at some point?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 16, 2020)

That’s something I’m wondering too Mrs Miggins . Presumably everyone who’s blitzed the shelves and stocked up wont be doing a Big Shop again for a long while. What will the knock on effect of that be? Supermarkets must be delighted at this sudden increase in revenue, but it’s got to drop down under again once everyone feels feels like they’ve got enough or simply have no room to hoard any more.


I heard that some supermarkets will be allowing Elders and more vulnerable people to come to shop in a sort of protected way, without the hoards being there. Hang on let me find a link for this ...



Here it is.

Iceland wil be opening an hour or two early to allow elders to do their shopping.








						Iceland store introduces early hour for elderly so they can shop before wider public
					

‘Could the wider public please respect this hour,’ statement reads




					www.independent.co.uk
				





It’s happening at various stores in Australia, and I think Ireland too. It’s _got_ to be rolled out more generally, right?


ETA again.
And banks too.








						British supermarkets and banks offer early slots for older customers
					

Iceland will be opening its doors for the first two hours each day to the elderly and vulnerable only




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 16, 2020)

Problem is that everybody has stockpiled tins of heinz big soup and packets of pasta n sauce, basically shite that nobody really wants to eat on the regular outside of emergency situations. So despite having full cupboards you still need something for tea


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Are people going to slow down with this buying everything in sight nonsense or is it going to carry on for weeks? Surely everyone's cupboards and freezers will be full at some point?


It will stop when the hoarders get buried alive by collapsing piles of tinned food.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 16, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I’m heading out to the shops later. Have barely anything in the cupboards because I’d been clearing out ready to move. I’ll buy flour and olive oil so I can make bread, onions and lentils so I can make soup, packs of noodles, and bleach. And maybe a few frozen pizzas. I don’t even like pizza but there’s very little convenience food available in Turkey so need something that’s effort free should I get ill.


Hmm bleachy noodles. 🤤


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> It will stop when the hoarders get buried alive by collapsing piles of tinned food.


If they are smart, they will pile up the bog roll in front of the tins to cushion the blow.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> If they are smart, they will pile up the bog roll in front of the tins to cushion the blow.


There's no sense in stockpiling what they are so there won't be any sense in how it's stored.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 17, 2020)

Things that people are not panic buying in Waitrose; wine and cheese. But all the decent bread has gone.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 17, 2020)

On Sunday I secured the last two bottles of Cava in the local mini tesco. This has not been hoarded.


----------



## Mation (Mar 17, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Problem is that everybody has stockpiled tins of heinz big soup and packets of pasta n sauce, basically shite that nobody really wants to eat on the regular outside of emergency situations. So despite having full cupboards you still need something for tea


If I didn't have some vague sham of a grown-up in my head bleating on at me to eat healthily, then pretty much ALL I would eat would be Macaroni & Cheese Pasta n Sauce.

There were only 3 packets left in the supermarket


----------



## bimble (Mar 17, 2020)

Thinking do I want to panic buy DIY stuff (paint sandpaper some tools) in case the hardware shop closes ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2020)

My bike broke yesterday, and possible shop closures and curfews are very much on my mind as I set off today fto find a replacement


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Are people going to slow down with this buying everything in sight nonsense or is it going to carry on for weeks? Surely everyone's cupboards and freezers will be full at some point?


Ours are full, and we’ve stopped 👍🏼 We had to step back and view it all and _know_ that we have enough stuff to feed us, wash & wipe our bottoms for 14 days. Going to put quite the dampener on my low-carbing if I really do need to dip into 7kgs of pasta, but it’s my own fault for being fat ☺


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 17, 2020)

The food waste is going to be terrible. I can see so much stuff being thrown out, months, a year down the line when this passes. All the people who cleared the flour aisle "because it's a staple innit" who have never baked a loaf in their life and probably have no intention to as long as they can still get sliced bread somewhere… that will all be chucked out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2020)

On impulse I actually tried to cook up some dried chickpeas on Sunday, (without soaking) only to discover my pressure cooker seal is shagged - so one more thing to panic buy today while I'm out trying to replace my bike .,
Luckily I only got a mild stomach ache from the al-dente legumes ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Eggs have prob’ been our biggest discussion point food wise so far.  We get through 6 boiled eggs a day, 2 each for breakfast and a snacker each during the day, usually 7 days a week.
> 
> Personally it’s my mainstay, and veg.  I’ve gone without eating anything else over a day as long as I’ve had eggs and veg, but that’s a lot of eggs.



Also more eggs means less need for bog roll.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2020)

It wasn't panic buying - more a gentle increase in general stock levels - but my decision to double up on tinned tomatoes is starting to look quite prescient...


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 17, 2020)

pinkychukkles said:


> The food waste is going to be terrible. I can see so much stuff being thrown out, months, a year down the line when this passes. All the people who cleared the flour aisle "because it's a staple innit" who have never baked a loaf in their life and probably have no intention to as long as they can still get sliced bread somewhere… that will all be chucked out.



Hopefully a lot of the surplus will be donated to food banks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Ours are full, and we’ve stopped 👍🏼 We had to step back and view it all and _know_ that we have enough stuff to feed us, wash & wipe our bottoms for 14 days. Going to put quite the dampener on my low-carbing if I really do need to dip into 7kgs of pasta, but it’s my own fault for being fat ☺


I think being quarantined for 14 days would be sufficient permission to eat the pasta


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm going to have to scour the shops for more now it's 14 days isolation rather than 7. Arse.

ETA: Actually it is 7 days for me because I live alone.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 17, 2020)

Planning to do a big shop on Thursday in preparation for spending the next week and a bit playing Doom Eternal, since living off delivery takeaways will be too expensive.

I hope that by then the fucking locust cunts have had their fucking fill, the cunts.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 17, 2020)

Where would you draw the line between a person doing a big shop in preparation for a long period at home and a fucking locust cunt?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Hopefully a lot of the surplus will be donated to food banks.


We just had to clear an aged relatives food cupboards, and there was _a lot of stuff. _It seemed like discovering treasure for a mo, in the light of The Strange Days, but actually we don't need it and I'm taking it to the food bank in an hour. They get the fray bentos pie, because we are so virtuous 😇


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 17, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I completely failed to panic buy a thermometer today.
> 
> Might make another attempt Sunday.


I too have tried and failed to panic buy a thermometer,I have a feeling that we've missed the boat on this one


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Also more eggs means less need for bog roll.


Not true if you eat enough fibre - is essence the normal amount recommended a day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm going to have to scour the shops for more now it's 14 days isolation rather than 7. Arse.
> 
> ETA: Actually it is 7 days for me because I live alone.


I'd get 14 days worth in case they increase the isolation period.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not true if you eat enough fibre - is essence the normal amount recommended a day.


Did you know that is 30g? It's quite a lot, if one is tracking it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd get 14 days worth in case they increase the isolation period.  Better safe than sorry.


I think I will buy bits and pieces now I've got a baseline of 7 days rather than a whole load of stuff. I mean I may not get it at all.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you know that is 30g? It's quite a lot, if one is tracking it?


Pretty heavy going on a low carb diet - and that much psyllium husk probably catches in the throat ... I doubt I get much less than 70g of fibre a day ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think I will buy bits and pieces now I've got a baseline of 7 days rather than a whole load of stuff. I mean I may not get it at all.


For instance, though, what about if someone in your office comes down with it? Spending 7 hours a day witrh them might mean that's the equivalent of 'living' with them, so you'd have to quarantine... I wouldn't want to worry you, but this is the thing - the guidance isn't fantastic


----------



## Cloo (Mar 17, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Problem is that everybody has stockpiled tins of heinz big soup and packets of pasta n sauce, basically shite that nobody really wants to eat on the regular outside of emergency situations. So despite having full cupboards you still need something for tea


Yes, one piece of advice I've heard is don't  bloody buy anything you wouldn't actually normally eat!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> For instance, though, what about if someone in your office comes down with it? Spending 7 hours a day witrh them might mean that's the equivalent of 'living' with them, so you'd have to quarantine... I wouldn't want to worry you, but this is the thing - the guidance isn't fantastic


Good point. I did wonder why 7 days vs 14 days. The thing is nobody knows really. I don't want to go back to work on Thursday but I can't do my job from home.

I will continue to get more food in but slowly. I think I'll make a big batch of lentil soup for the freezer today and maybe get a couple of loaves of bread baked for the feeezer as well. Can you freeze hummous?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good point. I did wonder why 7 days vs 14 days. The thing is nobody knows really. I don't want to go back to work on Thursday but I can't do my job from home.
> 
> I will continue to get more food in but slowly. I think I'll make a big batch of lentil soup for the freezer today and maybe get a couple of loaves of bread baked for the feeezer as well. Can you freeze hummous?


Apparently so!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Apparently so!


Great! I have realised that if I do get sick, I will need instant food and I've got all these dried chickpeas and lentils now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Can you freeze hummous?


Apparently, even fizzy hummus that moves by itself is a thing


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Great! I have realised that if I do get sick, I will need instant food and I've got all these dried chickpeas and lentils now.


Cook'n'freeze


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2020)

My local ASDA has rebounded from the weekend and is now pretty well stocked apart from a few things like eggs, cheap bulk packs of rice and oats etc. There's even bog roll, although only coconut flavour bog roll for some reason. I did buy another nine rolls I don't need and can't afford, but only because the other people in my house have laid in loads of it already and I felt I wasn't contributing.

Loads of delivery order pickers wandering around looking fed up. If you can still get to the shops, please do so and save delivery slots for those stuck at home or those less able to get to the shops.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 17, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Where would you draw the line between a person doing a big shop in preparation for a long period at home and a fucking locust cunt?



I'm not planning on filling a massive trolley full of fucking loo rolls, that's for damn certain. I know you think you're being massively clever trying to turn this shit around, but unfortunately for you there is in fact a difference.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2020)

TBF, I think it is easy just to round on the person wandering around the supermarket with a trolleyful of shit, and I'm not trying to excuse that behaviour...but as we sink into the warm luxurious embrace of our righteous indignation, I think we need to remember that, for a lot of people, there will be HUGE amounts of anxiety around all this, and one thing they may feel they can do to feel more in control is to hoard. As we can see, there is precious little that's rational about the hoarding, and people are inevitably going to be buying pointless stuff (like loo rolls)...but it's a *symptom*, not the underlying problem. 

I'm trying (not always successfully) to be compassionate about this, because grinding my teeth and being outraged about their "selfishness" really doesn't do any good at all, not to me, or them.


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Cook'n'freeze


I normally do this anyway but my freezer's pretty bare at the moment. Going to take advantage of wfh to make big batches of veggie chilli/chickpea stew/soup -- just need to get some veggies as have copious pulses/tinned tomatoes etc.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2020)

Freezer space-saving tip - find some suitably-sized flat containers (takeaway ones are good for this), and freeze your portions in those. Then ease them out of the container (carefull, because they're brittle when frozen ) and put into a plastic bag.

(with good'n'gooey stuff like refried beans, I split each portion before I freeze it, to have little square 150g tablets of it. This does not work with runny things )


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Freezer space-saving tip - find some suitably-sized flat containers (takeaway ones are good for this), and freeze your portions in those. Then ease them out of the container (carefull, because they're brittle when frozen ) and put into a plastic bag.
> 
> (with good'n'gooey stuff like refried beans, I split each portion before I freeze it, to have little square 150g tablets of it. This does not work with runny things )


Nice! I normally just put the tupperware straight in the freezer. Will give this a try (chilli/stew should work quite well for this).


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

I tried to do an ordinary big shop at the Acre Lane Tesco in Brixton. Empty shelves. I didn’t see anyone who appeared to be panic buying anything in large quantities or volume; a lot of people had just one basket. Oh, I did see one bloke with an armload of instant noodles. It was very very busy though. 

I had four big packs of Twiglets. I hate them but my brother loves them beyond all reason and he lives in America, where Twiglets don’t  exist, so I periodically send some over. A couple of people in Tesco gave my trolley sideways glances and I imagined them reporting the strange panic buying of marmitey snacks when they got home with their modest purchases.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> Nice! I normally just put the tupperware straight in the freezer. Will give this a try (chilli/stew should work quite well for this).




My top tip for freezing mashed potato: always make more than you need when you make mash. Once it’s cool, dollop as much as is needed for the next meal (I live alone so I do it in single servings) into a plastic food bag. Squish and mould the mash til it’s a flat square or rectangle (try not to get carried away...) Stack the flattened mash together. They’re easier to stack in the freezer like this and take less time to defrost.


----------



## bimble (Mar 17, 2020)

Really looks like there are no thermometers for sale anymore on this island.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Really looks like there are no thermometers for sale anymore on this island.



I got one from eBay last night for a fiver, due in 4 days I think.

Just got to hope I’ll survive till then.


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I'm not planning on filling a massive trolley full of fucking loo rolls, that's for damn certain. I know you think you're being massively clever trying to turn this shit around, but unfortunately for you there is in fact a difference.


Most of the people with hundreds of loo rolls are just a bit thick. They'll get through it all eventually. The empty food shelves are mostly down to sensible prepping. Save your ire for pricks who are buying stuff up and selling it for three times the price on ebay.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2020)

I use foil takeaway containers for home freezing rather than plastic bags for recycling. Also useful for writing dates/content on the top. 

The tupperware does not cope so well in the freezer.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2020)

No milk but plenty of bread and bogroll. Picked up a box of aloe-infused tissues for my snotty nose


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I use foil takeaway containers for home freezing rather than plastic bags for recycling. Also useful for writing dates/content on the top.
> 
> The tupperware does not cope so well in the freezer.




The plastic bags I use are recycled from other places, like the bag my bread comes in, or the sweetheart cabbage I bought yesterday. I re-use the plastic takeaway tubs for all sorts of things. Dry stuff like lentils etc. They hold 500 g, which is about right for me (no point having huge amounts cos I’m cooking for one) and they stack.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

I really need to use those pioppino... I’ll do that tonight.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> Most of the people with hundreds of loo rolls are just a bit thick. They'll get through it all eventually. The empty food shelves are mostly down to sensible prepping. Save your ire for pricks who are buying stuff up and selling it for three times the price on ebay.


Tesco Metro had some this morning. Half the people in the queue had one 9 pack each except for one woman who had 3. You could sense her embarrassment as everyone gave her twat looks.


----------



## Looby (Mar 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> TBF, I think it is easy just to round on the person wandering around the supermarket with a trolleyful of shit, and I'm not trying to excuse that behaviour...but as we sink into the warm luxurious embrace of our righteous indignation, I think we need to remember that, for a lot of people, there will be HUGE amounts of anxiety around all this, and one thing they may feel they can do to feel more in control is to hoard.


Yup! I spent 3 weeks obsessively trying to buy hand sanitiser and failing. Checking shops every day, checking online several times a day. Totally anxiety led.


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Tesco Metro had some this morning. Half the people in the queue had one 9 pack each except for one woman who had 3. You could sense her embarrassment as everyone gave her twat looks.


27 bog rolls is hardly stockpiling.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you know that is 30g? It's quite a lot, if one is tracking it?


Its not a huge amount really if you eat wholegrain stuff and plenty of plant-based food.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Went to Waitrose, M&S, Tesco and Sainsbury's....all out of any kind of flour never mind the organic stuff that's best for bread.  

Bought some direct from the supplier....cheaper than I would've paid in the shops.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> My top tip for freezing mashed potato: always make more than you need when you make mash. Once it’s cool, dollop as much as is needed for the next meal (I live alone so I do it in single servings) into a plastic food bag. Squish and mould the mash til it’s a flat square or rectangle (try not to get carried away...) Stack the flattened mash together. They’re easier to stack in the freezer like this and take less time to defrost.


Sadly that's impossible for me - I'll just shovel all the mash in me gob and then pass out in a carb coma.  

I freeze spare liquid stuff like passata using your approach - it also freezes more quickly too.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Are people going to slow down with this buying everything in sight nonsense or is it going to carry on for weeks? Surely everyone's cupboards and freezers will be full at some point?


That's what I'm hoping for tbh. Am flat out refusing to fucking join in, so hoping this is a wave that will pass.

My panic-bought supply of triple choc cookies is one packet down already


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Should've shared the flour seller really, in case any other bakers need some. Delivery is by weight so quite expensive but it's good bread flour and if you sign up to their mailing list you get a 10% off code every month.





__





						Matthews Cotswold Flour - Online Flour Store - Shop today!
					

All our flours are available to order through the Matthews Cotswold Flour online flour store. We have over 20 varieties available in 1.5kg or 16kg bags.




					www.fwpmatthews.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

Tescos in Brixton was of course insanely busy. I couldn't even get a trolley.

There was a reasonable amount of fresh fruit and veg. There was beef mince and lots of pork but only a few packs of chicken drumsticks.

The loo roll aisle was of course cleaned out. Hardly any laundry detergent either. Interestingly the jam/marmite/peanut butter shelves were decimated and there was hardly any sugar.

I wanted frozen veg and got the last packet of frozen mixed peppers. There were a few peas and chips left but the veg part of the freezers was pretty much empty. I toyed with the idea of a pack of Aunt Bessie's frozen stuffing balls... 

I talked to an elderly woman in the queue and she is very worried and doesn't know how on earth she is going to stay at home for 3 months. She does have people to help her with food and stuff but says she will go out of her mind if she has to stay home until June  

The woman on the checkout was super pissed off. Loads of people are off work through holiday or self isolation and it's so crazy busy it's no fun at all for them.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

There's some tinned tomatoes hidden in the laundry detergent if you get there quick!


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> 27 bog rolls is hardly stockpiling.


It's 18 more than anyone else had and 27 more than a lot of other people have managed to find at all.


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> It's 18 more than anyone else had and 27 more than a lot of other people have managed to find at all.


Probably had ptsd from having to clean her arse in the shower over the weekend. Or maybe she was buying for a workplace. Or has a family of twelve. Or a family of four and on her way home to lock down for two weeks. 27 bog rolls is really not that many.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2020)

Flour seems to be at a premium.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> 27 bog rolls is hardly stockpiling.



How much are you shitting


----------



## strung out (Mar 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> Probably had ptsd from having to clean her arse in the shower over the weekend. Or maybe she was buying for a workplace. Or has a family of twelve. Or a family of four and on her way home to lock down for two weeks. 27 bog rolls is really not that many.


I bought a box of 48 on mail order a couple of weeks ago


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> How much are you shitting


Twice a day. And I have a four year old who can't wipe her arse with less than half a roll.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> 27 bog rolls is hardly stockpiling.


They would last me over 6 months. Why do you need to have that much stock?


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> They would last me over 6 months. Why do you need to have that much stock?


Do you live alone? I already answered btw.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

The laundry detergent surprised me. I saw 2 young lads grabbing 6 boxes of the pod things. I can just about understand families having lots of washing and if they can't get out for 2 weeks, it will just pile up. But young people? If they get quarantined they won't be going out and then how many clothes will they get through in 2 weeks? Perhaps they live in a massive shared house. Even then, let's say there are 6 in one house. No single person needs a whole box of laundry pods for 2 weeks.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's some tinned tomatoes hidden in the laundry detergent if you get there quick!
> View attachment 202067


It's like that competition in Supermarket Sweep in real life.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 17, 2020)

i just panic bought 2 big containers of coffee and 2 containers of creamer along with 2 packages of filters.

Coffee is a must have for me. I can do without anything else.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2020)

It was busy again at work today with people who I assume are getting ready to self isolate or are helping people who are. 

Nearly everything is getting short now. Salt, jelly,  nuts and chocolate (apart from Easter Eggs!) are the most recent ones for us. 

Most people are being lovely and I've had a few thanking me for working which is so nice of them however the last couple of days have also brought out the cunts. Oh yeah I'm going to text all my friends when bog roll and hand sanitizer come in


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs S. in Sainsbury’s this morning. The bloke in front had three packets of dried pasta, the woman on the till said you are now only allowed two of each item per customer.
The shelves were barren of obviously toilet rolls, but also no beans, no eggs.
Basic store cupboard items.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> TBF, I think it is easy just to round on the person wandering around the supermarket with a trolleyful of shit, and I'm not trying to excuse that behaviour...but as we sink into the warm luxurious embrace of our righteous indignation, I think we need to remember that, for a lot of people, there will be HUGE amounts of anxiety around all this, and one thing they may feel they can do to feel more in control is to hoard. As we can see, there is precious little that's rational about the hoarding, and people are inevitably going to be buying pointless stuff (like loo rolls)...but it's a *symptom*, not the underlying problem.
> 
> I'm trying (not always successfully) to be compassionate about this, because grinding my teeth and being outraged about their "selfishness" really doesn't do any good at all, not to me, or them.



The limitless abundance of capitalism is something many people have been trained all their lives to trust in as they might once have trusted in god. The surprising thing is not a few people being a bit daft and selfish, but the fact most people are generally conducting themselves with good humour and decency despite the sun going dark in the sky above their heads.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 17, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> ...but also no beans, no eggs.


that's ridiculous


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2020)

Not really panic buying but I went and took Doctor Zhivago out of the library in anticipation of the place closing and thus allowing me to keep the book for long enough to finish it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 17, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> that's ridiculous


She got beans and eggs from the local Co-op, no problem.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> TBF, I think it is easy just to round on the person wandering around the supermarket with a trolleyful of shit, and I'm not trying to excuse that behaviour...but as we sink into the warm luxurious embrace of our righteous indignation, I think we need to remember that, for a lot of people, there will be HUGE amounts of anxiety around all this, and one thing they may feel they can do to feel more in control is to hoard. As we can see, there is precious little that's rational about the hoarding, and people are inevitably going to be buying pointless stuff (like loo rolls)...but it's a *symptom*, not the underlying problem.
> 
> I'm trying (not always successfully) to be compassionate about this, because grinding my teeth and being outraged about their "selfishness" really doesn't do any good at all, not to me, or them.



Yeah absolutely. My other half has pretty bad trauma related anxiety and every day she gets in a panic about having to go out and get stuff, we have enough of everything already to be comfortable for at least a week and enough that we could get by for two weeks + but as you say it is something she cab control. 

The effect this is having on all of us, socially, economically, psychologically, is fucking something else isn't it


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> fuck sambuca what about the limoncello?!


i just cracked and ordered 2 bottles


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 17, 2020)

Literally nothing left at work. Entire pasta/tins/paper/cleaning/egg/cereal/freezer aisles empty. Got what I still needed and came home. What had my dad spent the day doing? Going through all the kitchen cupboards looking for out-of-date packets and tins to throw away.

I don't even..!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> same here for sainsbos but i assumed they were tweaking their systems and be back soon :fingerscrossed:



tbh Sainsbury’s always seems half-empty these days, like they’ve been running down stock ahead of this potential takeover thing that never seems to be happening.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2020)

So this is how it will end, feeding the last days of our existence with the out-of-date tinned stuff that the looters didn’t even bother to take from the back of our recently deceased parent‘s food cupboard.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Literally nothing left at work. Entire pasta/tins/paper/cleaning/egg/cereal/freezer aisles empty. Got what I still needed and came home. What had my dad spent the day doing? Going through all the kitchen cupboards looking for out-of-date packets and tins to throw away.
> 
> I don't even..!


I'd have hung on to the out of date stuff.  He might need it when the end of days approaches.


----------



## iona (Mar 17, 2020)

After queueing for 40+ minutes before Aldi opened on Sunday, people finally seem to have enough toilet roll stockpiled here. Back on the shelves yesterday but absolutely no bread or bin bags.

Local Asian etc supermarket was heaving with people panic buying rice / instant noodles / tinned stuff just now but no empty shelves. Same with the plastic free shops, thought maybe people would maybe be avoiding them but they said they've been manic too. Again though, no more stuff out of stock than usual. I use the machine in the shop to grind my own rye flour for bread anyway so I'll not be breadless for a while yet


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> tbh Sainsbury’s always seems half-empty these days, like they’ve been running down stock ahead of this potential takeover thing that never seems to be happening.



I loathe my nearest store being Sainsbury’s, they are awful quality and seem heavily reliant on just have more stores per square mile than usefulness (a sin Tesco is also guilty of tbf) 

Express stores are all bloody rip offs.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2020)

Made sure I saw my locaI friendly leader yesterday and bought the larger size. Panic bought two packets of panty liners today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

Local Aldi limiting everything in the shop to four per customer.  There was virtually nowt left but thankfully there hadn't been a run on gin.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 17, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Local Aldi limiting everything in the shop to four per customer.  There was virtually nowt left but thankfully there hadn't been a run on gin.



Plenty of Worthing Gin available around here, but not for sale to seagull lovers.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 17, 2020)

My local Co-Op was heaving lunchtime and later my village shop was depleted - I only wanted bread and milk!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Local Aldi limiting everything in the shop to four per customer.  There was virtually nowt left but thankfully there hadn't been a run on gin.



That’s a fucker, we normally buy a case or two of soya milk (8 cartons) there during the weekly shop as we get through around a carton a day, it’ll be a pain in the arse if we have to drive there twice a week, especially if we have to isolate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Plenty of Worthing Gin available around here, but not for sale to seagull lovers.


We've got Manchester gin which is obviously superior to that southern rubbish.


----------



## chilango (Mar 17, 2020)

Got extra beer and coffee ordered for delivery, just in case like.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2020)

I've just got back from two days away working, so I nipped into my local Waitrose to get something for dinner.

Has anyone noticed that supermarkets are suspiciously *busy* and the shelves appear to be almost *bare*?

Is there something going on that I'm not aware of???


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 17, 2020)

Nipped out for some beers 
Not that desperate to buy hop house though. 4 shops looking for cat litter!


----------



## gosub (Mar 17, 2020)

Tescos, good, occasionally busy later.
Sainsburys, moderate to good, sale on Corn Flakes.
Asda, slight to moderate, heavy crowds by evening.
Marks and Spencers and Co-Op, fair.
Waitrose fair to moderate, spillage in aisle 7.
Lidl, rough at first, moderate later.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 17, 2020)

Tell you what, the carnage in supermarkets must have made it a field day for shoplifters, of the traditional and scab till varieties. Regret that this has only just occurred to me


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 17, 2020)

gosub said:


> Tescos, good, occasionally busy later.
> Sainsburys, moderate to good, sale on Corn Flakes.
> Asda, slight to moderate, heavy crowds by evening.
> Marks and Spencers and Co-Op, fair.
> ...



Thanks for the shipping weather forecast update.


----------



## gosub (Mar 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Thanks for the shopping  forecast update.


corrected that for you


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

_shopping_ forecast obvs


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 17, 2020)

Predict where and when the bread and milk will be in my locale and I will be happy


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2020)

Did Costco yesterday morning, thinking it might be a bit quieter than the weekend. Big queue at the door when I got there just before opening, but only a few minutes to get in (the people on the door spraying hand sanitiser on hands and trolley handles slowed things down a bit).

They had a load of bog roll (40 pack the smallest being CostCo, one pack per member) but quite a few other staples were out, no pasta, part baked bread, wraps (good bread alternative as they have a shelf life of a few weeks) but also barely any washing powder or similar products - spoke to a bloke working there and they said loads of people had joined in the last week, probably for the bogroll, but that they’d also bought a lot of other items realising how cheap they are there, just the increased footfall causing stock shortages rather than panic buying of particular items.

Anyhow, I got a few big kilo blocks of coastal cheddar to see me through the first couple of weeks of forced hibernation, with a few other bits, plus six months supply of bog roll


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

So mrs maomao bought another nine bog rolls today 'because she was in Aldi when they got stock in'.  That brings us up to forty something and though we're a family of four one of us isn't toilet trained so for arse wiping purposes we are three. 

Apparently there was an orderly queue and everyone took one pack. She even got asked where she'd bought it on the way back home. 

Her mum is convinced we're all mad. She doesn't understand why English people are forgoing face masks and fighting over bog rolls. It's about the first time I've ever agreed with her mum.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

cunts panic bought all the jamesons 

glen fiddich here i come


----------



## Tankus (Mar 17, 2020)

Lidl in Barry tonight ...I think I missed the boat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 17, 2020)

Tankus said:


> Lidl in Barry tonight ...I think I missed the boat View attachment 202120View attachment 202122View attachment 202123View attachment 202121


That's what Durham was like tonight. A guy was trying to multi buy all sorts. He had 18 bottles of rolla cola and was told he could only have 4, he looked like he was gonna kick off, then calmed down. What's with trollies full of bottled water? Do they think theyre going to turn the water off


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2020)

I feel like a bit of a cunt topping up my toilet roll supply by 24... I mean there's only me. But it was all that was available. 

There was no chicken. I wanted chicken.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2020)

I'll swap 12 loo rolls for a ~1kg pack of chicken breasts.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

Cid said:


> I'll swap 12 loo rolls for a ~1kg pack of chicken breasts.


exchange rate for thighs?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 17, 2020)

Cid said:


> I'll swap 12 loo rolls for a ~1kg pack of chicken breasts.



How many for turkey dinosaurs


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 17, 2020)

Sign outside my local tonight ...


----------



## Flavour (Mar 17, 2020)

bonkers nonesense it really is. i really don't get it. the toilet roll thing. is this the most clear-cut case of mass hysteria in modern times? like how did it even begin, this thing of everyone madly buying toilet paper? it's so bizarre.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2020)

Thighs I'll not take less than 2kg, 1.5kg without bones.

I've no real interest in Turkey dinosaurs, but I might ask if the local youth will take them for pills.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 17, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Should've shared the flour seller really, in case any other bakers need some. Delivery is by weight so quite expensive but it's good bread flour and if you sign up to their mailing list you get a 10% off code every month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a panic buy, certainly impractical as I probably don't have cupboard space for a 16kg bag. But it saves me lugging expensive smaller bags every couple of weeks, and it looks like great stuff


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

Cid said:


> Thighs I'll not take less than 2kg, 1.5kg without bones.


i have 500g boned, 4 rolls total? nah, i'm good ta 

<hands out _personal_ flannels to the kids>


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2020)

Flavour said:


> bonkers nonesense it really is. i really don't get it. the toilet roll thing. is this the most clear-cut case of mass hysteria in modern times? like how did it even begin, this thing of everyone madly buying toilet paper? it's so bizarre.



It is pretty batshit. I mean it's hardly likely to be the first industry to collapse...


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 17, 2020)

Flavour said:


> bonkers nonesense it really is. i really don't get it. the toilet roll thing. is this the most clear-cut case of mass hysteria in modern times? like how did it even begin, this thing of everyone madly buying toilet paper? it's so bizarre.



I think it started in Hong Kong or mainland China after there were rumours that all the toilet paper factories were being repurposed to make face masks. 

Not sure why it spread so widely in Western countries, even ones like Canada that have enough trees to wrap the world in toilet paper dozens of times over - I think people just saw other people buying lots of toilet paper and it snowballed from there. That, or maybe people believe that in the same way as the clothes you're wearing when you die apparently become your ghosts clothes forever, you're going to spend eternity stinking up the afterlife if you die with an unwiped arse.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2020)

For the first time, I saw *UTTERLY EMPTY* toilet roll shelves in Tescos and the Co-Op this evening ....


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 17, 2020)

mango5 said:


> Not really a panic buy, certainly impractical as I probably don't have cupboard space for a 16kg bag. But it saves me lugging expensive smaller bags every couple of weeks, and it looks like great stuff



The Cotswold crunch is the one I use for bread. Double zero for pizzas. I got 5 bags of each that'll do me for 3 months I reckon. They used to get it on special offers at Aldi but it's not appeared this year. 

Also got my sums wrong and its cost more than I thought...but it's worth it. 🙄😄


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

Bought a big bag of chickpeas, same of brown lentils, spices, 2 packets of basmati rice, will buy veg and tinned toms as needed.



Curry for tea forever

ETA: ...and breakfast and lunch


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Bought a big bag of chickpeas, same of brown lentils, spices, 2 packets of basmati rice, will buy veg and tinned toms as needed.
> 
> View attachment 202139
> 
> ...


Looks like all the same produce they sell in all the local shops around here...except for one thing! Is your Lancashire Yoghurt _not _set?! Lancs is the only yoghurt I see around here but they're all set and I hate it. Yours looks to be normal stuff!?

I might have to go inspect my local shops' yoghurts more closely now I know Lancs do proper stuff


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Looks like all the same produce they sell in all the local shops around here...except for one thing! Is your Lancashire Yoghurt _not _set?! Lancs is the only yoghurt I see around here but they're all set and I hate it. Yours looks to be normal stuff!?
> 
> I might have to go inspect my local shops' yoghurts more closely now I know Lancs do proper stuff



I hope it isn't set, I avoided the set stuff but that was other brands. I might even have to get out of bed to check


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

Can report that the Lancashire yoghurt in my fridge in North Buckinghamshire is proper unset yoghurt 

Maybe they send it all here, soz


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Can report that the Lancashire yoghurt in my fridge in North Buckinghamshire is proper unset yoghurt
> 
> Maybe they send it all here, soz


I'm happy for you 😬


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

Are you in Lancashire Fez909 ?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> might even have to get out of bed to check





lizzieloo said:


> Can report that the Lancashire yoghurt in my fridge in North Buckinghamshire is proper unset yoghurt
> 
> Maybe they send it all here, soz


You went above and beyond there lizzieloo


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> You went above and beyond there lizzieloo



I would never have got to sleep


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 18, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> ffs even asked my drug dealer today if had people started panic buying yet




I'm from Ontario, Canada.

Our premiere promised that the Liquor stores. the beer stores and the cannabis shops will remain open.

I never got into this panic shopping, but we are running low on the liquor front. 

Sorted!!!


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Are you in Lancashire Fez909 ?


Yep, Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 18, 2020)

Don't be sad lizzieloo - Lancashire is much better than Yorkshire.  And Manchester isn't in Lancashire - its in Greater Manchestershire.


----------



## bimble (Mar 18, 2020)

Madness. The shops arent coping and the hoarders have caused actual scarcity.








						Sainsbury’s to close its meat, fish and pizza service counters to free up staff
					

The supermarket is aiming to bolster its delivery network to try cope with unprecedented demand




					www.theguardian.com
				



eta its not just us : Coronavirus: Europe calls for calm as food shortage fears spark panic buying


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 18, 2020)

spring-peeper said:


> I'm from Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Our premiere promised that the Liquor stores. the beer stores and the cannabis shops will remain open.
> 
> ...



Judging by Doug Ford's record so far, if he guarantees the beer and liquor stores will remain open, it's time to start home-brewing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2020)

bimble said:


> Madness. The shops arent coping and the hoarders have caused actual scarcity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the supermarkets can make limiting purchase numbers work. I didn't see any evidence of it at Brixton Tesco yesterday and there weren't enough staff around to do it anyway. 

I just hope people are going to naturally slow down with this.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Tesco Metro had some this morning. Half the people in the queue had one 9 pack each except for one woman who had 3. You could sense her embarrassment as everyone gave her twat looks.



I had this yesterday buying four things of handwash. Only it wasn’t for me, it was for work so we can give it to women going into emergency accommodation (and I left eight behind for others). It’s interesting how everyone assumes bulk buyers are selfish, and some undoubtedly are, not all though. 

All I want is some pasta - some for me and some for the food bank. Can’t find any anywhere. Maddening.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 18, 2020)

It's not hoarders apparently (apart from toilet roll) but millions having breakfast, lunch and dinner at home instead of at work or while commuting.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 18, 2020)

^ that is amusing but has probably been posted 5+ times already on this thread and others.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 18, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Predict where and when the bread and milk will be in my locale and I will be happy


It's in my freezer. HTH.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 18, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> cunts panic bought all the jamesons
> 
> glen fiddich here i come


That's a tough hit to have to take. Thoughts&prayers.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 18, 2020)

I am currently position 6250 in the queue to access the Ocado website, estimated wait time is 2 hours.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 18, 2020)

I've just panic bought 250 crown caps for beer bottles . I've started brewing again.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 18, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I've just panic bought 250 crown _corona_ caps for beer bottles . I've started brewing again.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm designing the label - it's going to be "coronavirus ale" with a nice pic of the virus on it


----------



## NoXion (Mar 18, 2020)

Actual shortages now. I can only shake my head at the people in this thread making excuses for the hoarding cunts.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 18, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I am currently position 6250 in the queue to access the Ocado website, estimated wait time is 2 hours.


It seems bad, I had a similar estimate. Just left the browser window open and got on with other stuff, was on the website in under an hour. 

Unfortunately, the earliest available delivery slot was just under 3 weeks away… chucked a bottle of rum into my basket to make the minimum order value & checked out. Asked my parents if they had any requests, paracetamol was the only thing… all sold out. Will come back to edit my order nearer the time and run the gauntlet of the virtual aisles to see what is or isn't in stock!


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 18, 2020)

At an Asda in Aberdeen yesterday, pasta and flour was all gone, along with all the vegetables except courgettes and mushrooms - not sure if they had just restocked or if those are the least popular vegetables up here.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 18, 2020)

Meat section in Aldi yesterday. Only steaks and a few joints left.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Bought a big bag of chickpeas, same of brown lentils, spices, 2 packets of basmati rice, will buy veg and tinned toms as needed.
> 
> View attachment 202139
> 
> ...



Yup. My self isolation stash is based around rice, chapattis, chick peas, lentils and coconut milk. Need to make sure I get more curry powder in though. And onions.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

there were loads of loose onions in Tesco yesterday, nothing else just loose onions (I'm exaggerating a little but y'know) figured that people don't want food that other people have touched, there were none of the pre-bagged ones


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Actual shortages now. I can only shake my head at the people in this thread making excuses for the hoarding cunts.



You're a right ray of sunshine


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> there were loads of loose onions in Tesco yesterday, nothing else just loose onions (I'm exaggerating a little but y'know) figured that people don't want food that other people have touched, there were none of the pre-bagged ones


Well that's just silly isn't it given you're going to peel and cook the buggers.


----------



## bimble (Mar 18, 2020)

Just went to tesco and it’s really bad. can’t get my normal stuff not one single spaghetti . Hard not to resent people who are clearly panicking with their trolleys stacked with duplicated crap.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 18, 2020)

I've found the small independent tab shops are the way to go at the moment.  Their shelves are pretty well stacked, even if you pay a bit of a premium.  Still , at least that money is going to a local business / family.

ETA: Also a great time to be a vege as you can't really stockpile perishable fruit and veg and veg / vegan sectors of the fridges and freezers remain well stocked.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

Smaller shops are a better bet for everything at the moment. Sod the supermarkets, there's not much point even trying to get staples.

Not _staples _


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 18, 2020)

pinkychukkles said:


> ^ that is amusing but has probably been posted 5+ times already on this thread and others.



There are about thirty versions of it doing rounds on social media, mostly posted as 'original content'.

Latest one is somebody claiming to have had a go at a bloke with a trolley full of bog roll and hand sanitiser but the joke is he works there!!!! Dozens of versions all posted as a genuine anecdote. Honestly when things properly collapse and the internet gets switched off it might be for the best


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I've found the small independent tab shops are the way to go at the moment.  Their shelves are pretty well stacked, even if you pay a bit of a premium.  Still , at least that money is going to a local business / family.
> 
> ETA: Also a great time to be a vege as you can't really stockpile perishable fruit and veg and veg / vegan sectors of the fridges and freezers remain well stocked.



Bugger


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Smaller shops are a better bet for everything at the moment. Sod the supermarkets, there's not much point even trying to get staples.
> 
> Not _staples _


dont let the hordes know that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2020)

Just had word that Maryhill Tesco are limiting *everything* to 2 per customer, no exceptions. 

This’ll be difficult for those of us who _haven’t_ been stockpiling.  I have been in isolation since Sunday. I put in a delivery order that day. There were then no slots until Tuesday coming.  We’ll run out of lots of things before then. Milk for example.  We get through about 4 or 5 cartons of oat milk a week.  Now we’ll get two.  And then have to wait what I now hear is three weeks for the next delivery.

This is real war time stuff isn’t it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I've found the small independent tab shops are the way to go at the moment.  Their shelves are pretty well stacked, even if you pay a bit of a premium.  Still , at least that money is going to a local business / family.
> 
> ETA: Also a great time to be a vege as you can't really stockpile perishable fruit and veg and veg / vegan sectors of the fridges and freezers remain well stocked.


My well stocked local shop is running out of loo roll and the shopkeeper told me he can't even get into the cash and carry to get more. He does still have plenty of pasta, rice, tinned stuff etc.

I forgot to check out the vegan stuff in Tesco yesterday as I thought there might be plenty. Bugger. I'm not going out again as I have my 7 day isolation supply and enough normal food supply for the next few days.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2020)

I did a shop at my local big asian supermarket at the weekend and they had loads of everything. Dunno whether that's still the case, but I reckon going to independents is the thing right now.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry for ignorance, but are these shortages still an issue if you click and collect or get a delivery?
when I finished work yesterday morning I knew someone who went round to a large Adds, it has been cleared. This morning, I suggested he try the sainsburys hypermarket...wonder if that's any better?


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Sorry for ignorance, but are these shortages still an issue if you click and collect or get a delivery?
> when I finished work yesterday morning I knew someone who went round to a large Adds, it has been cleared. This morning, I suggested he try the sainsburys hypermarket...wonder if that's any better?


Most supermarkets pick for delivery from stores so that’s going to be a problem I’m guessing. I know Morrisons and Ocado pick from warehouses but not sure about who else.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Sorry for ignorance, but are these shortages still an issue if you click and collect or get a delivery?


Yes, they are. You are still rationed (at Tesco to two of any item), and the wait is growing ever longer. I have a delivery coming on Tuesday. It is currently a three week wait until the next slot, and growing.  

I imagine click and collect will be similar, although as more and more people self isolate at a certain point fewer and fewer will be able to click and collect.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2020)

killer b said:


> I did a shop at my local big asian supermarket at the weekend and they had loads of everything. Dunno whether that's still the case, but I reckon going to independents is the thing right now.



Yup. Cheaper for lots of things as well, particularly spices and bulk dried goods. And they have those tins of curried patra leaves that I love.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 18, 2020)

Gin


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yup. Cheaper for lots of things as well, particularly spices and bulk dried goods. And they have those tins of curried patra leaves that I love.


they had bog roll too!


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 18, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Actual shortages now. I can only shake my head at the people in this thread making excuses for the hoarding cunts.





lizzieloo said:


> You're a right ray of sunshine



Ray of sunshine or not, I agree with NoXion . Just walked around Tesco and its bloody depressing seeing elderly people with virtually nothing in their trolleys when I've just come from work with some people bragging how their houses are full to bursting.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Ray of sunshine or not, I agree with NoXion . Just walked around Tesco and its bloody depressing seeing elderly people with virtually nothing in their trolleys when I've just come from work with some people bragging how their houses are full to bursting.


Ask them about antibacterial hand gel


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Ray of sunshine or not, I agree with NoXion . Just walked around Tesco and its bloody depressing seeing elderly people with virtually nothing in their trolleys when I've just come from work with some people bragging how their houses are full to bursting.



Completely agree, some people are acting like animals, they make my blood boil too, thing is there is also a huge response in most communities making sure the elderly and compromised are being looked after. Folk are knocking on doors they never would have a couple of months ago.

Shit loads of people are acting out of selfless kindness.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

Are people making excuses for others or are they making excuses for themselves, as they sit on their towers of bog roll and fusilli.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2020)

Just managed to score a loaf of bread and some milk in my lunchbreak, Yay … 

It had been bothering me that I bought all these tins - mostly Heinz stuff like beans and soups, but none of them are much good without bread / toast.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorted.


----------



## chilango (Mar 18, 2020)

If you are able to (and many aren't) a bit of hunting around pays dividends.

In the last couple of days I've found toilet roll, paracetamol, dried pasta and anti-bacterial wipes and sprays in unlikely places such as TK Maxx, WH Smith's, the University CoOp, Clas Ohlsen and of course the local shops.

I haven't needed extra myself so left it for others.

Not an option that'll be available by next week I expect.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 18, 2020)

This is all deeply deeply predictable and has been going on before in Italy and France.

Should have introduced supermarket restrictions right away. It's quite clear people are panicking and not being rational and some people are being totally left out.

Very minimum they should do is restrict bulk buying across ALL UK supermarkets. I think limiting numbers allowed in will be essential too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2020)

I took a gamble - flushed out my nose and mouth and scrubbed up before leaving - no cheap oats left in Tesco or Aldi, no bread flour, no canned tomatoes - even posh ones.
It's feeling distinctly weird out there


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 18, 2020)

i bought three tins of soup, some diet pepsi and some apple juice


----------



## circleline (Mar 18, 2020)

I went shopping and I bought:

2 x pints of milk
1 x carton of orange juice
6 x eggs (organic - only ones left)


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

Even the Chinese grocers near my work is completely cleaned out. Probably haven't had new stock in three months now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2020)

My local Aldi announced over the tannoy that it was maximum four of any item (I think) - it certainly referred to bog roll.
I'm so glad i don't need bog roll - i would be massively embarrassed to buy any.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Bought a big bag of chickpeas, same of brown lentils, spices, 2 packets of basmati rice, will buy veg and tinned toms as needed.
> 
> View attachment 202139
> 
> ...


Impressive haul. I had to Google plain gathia, and now I really want to try it. Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 18, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Impressive haul. I had to Google plain gathia, and now I really want to try it. Nom, nom, nom.


It goes really quickly though....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 18, 2020)

What I really need to do is go through my copy of Jack Monroe's book Tin Can Cook and get a list of tins to buy. It's a good book but I only just realised that it's really hitting its peak utility now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2020)

Popped for my afternoon box of wine.
Went to Asda because the wine is cheaper and it has a post-apocalyptic feel at the best of times  so always interesting to see. 

It was not too bad when I arrived, shelves about two thirds full at a guess. Very low on milk, fresh stuff and beer but tins and pasta were available.

They must have just had a delivery just before my visit and wheeled in a few pallets of toilet rolls  Good to see and I will need some in a few days but there was a stampede of people as soon as they appeared  they only had packs of 24 (_I did get one_) which was a shame. They did not seem to be restricting people but did not see anyone take more than one regardless.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 18, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> My local Aldi announced over the tannoy that it was maximum four of any item (I think) - it certainly referred to bog roll.
> I'm so glad i don't need bog roll - i would be massively embarrassed to buy any.



You might also be massively embarrassed if you don’t buy some at some point soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> You might also be massively embarrassed if you don’t buy some at some point soon.


I have a bidet, so my 6 double rolls (I had recently stocked-up) will last me at least 6 months just being used with aloe vera gel as DIY luxury moisturising flushables.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 18, 2020)

Ocado temporarily closes website until Saturday as it struggles with demand
					

'We’re managing a simply staggering amount of traffic to our website right now and more demand for products and deliveries than we can meet.'




					metro.co.uk


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2020)

I’m genuinely wondering if I should buy a mask. People are selling disposable one for silly money, but builders ones with changeable filters still seem available, but working out the standards are hard.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I’m genuinely wondering if I should buy a mask. People are selling disposable one for silly money, but builders ones with changeable filters still seem available, but working out the standards are hard.


Nah


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I’m genuinely wondering if I should buy a mask. People are selling disposable one for silly money, but builders ones with changeable filters still seem available, but working out the standards are hard.


get a clown mask to bring people some much needed cheer


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Nah


When I go back to work I doubt there’ll be any left and I’ll be expected to go to corona virus patients with no protection.


----------



## clicker (Mar 18, 2020)

Teenager went to local garage shop for milk, eggs and bread ; as we have none. Neither did they. But we do now have a family size box of Maltesers and 4 cream eclairs.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2020)

sim667 said:


> When I go back to work I doubt there’ll be any left and I’ll be expected to go to corona virus patients with no protection.


Boris said just to wash your hands and 'urged you to avoid' pubs or gatherings. 

As long as you have followed this information then there is no need for a mask.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Boris said just to wash your hands and 'urged you to avoid' pubs or gatherings.
> 
> As long as you have followed this information then there is no need for a mask.



I work for the ambulance service........ I’m not sure how you think I’m going to avoid people with Coronavirus when I go back to work after 2 weeks


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I’m genuinely wondering if I should buy a mask. People are selling disposable one for silly money, but builders ones with changeable filters still seem available, but working out the standards are hard.


You want an N95.


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

Dp


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2020)

maomao said:


> You want an N95.



Thank you. At the moment at work they’re ffp3....... but I’m looking for one with disposable filters, rather than disposable masks


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I work for the ambulance service........ I’m not sure how you think I’m going to avoid people with Coronavirus when I go back to work after 2 weeks


Ask our Prime Minister


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm trying to persuade my 68 year old house guest, who looks about 45 and thinks he is 25, to go the Sainsburys 'shopping hour for the elderly' tomorrow morning.  

He's not having any of it.


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Thank you. At the moment at work they’re ffp3....... but I’m looking for one with disposable filters, rather than disposable masks


I believe that's an N95. I supposedly have some in the post from China. If they ever turn up and they're not rubbish, band I have extra (should do) I'll mention it on the NHS workers thread.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 18, 2020)

I purchased box of 32 eggs and managed to find 2 x boxes of paracetamol


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 18, 2020)

No canned anything in my local Aldi. A few tins of sardines and mackerel.

Went to 5 shops looking for Quorn chunks for my chinese curry. None anywhere.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 18, 2020)

American preppers are rubbing their hands and saying "I told you so" with their stashes


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 18, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> I'm trying to persuade my 68 year old house guest, who looks about 45 and thinks he is 25, to go the Sainsburys 'shopping hour for the elderly' tomorrow morning.
> 
> He's not having any of it.



Getting your pensioner friend to do your shopping. Shame on you


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2020)

Just extracted a small brick from my beadmaker. Suspect the yeast is fucked and I think everywhere is sold out now. Arse.


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just extracted a small brick from my beadmaker. Suspect the yeast is fucked and I think everywhere is sold out now. Arse.


Added at the last minute not sat in the breadmaker on a 12 hour programme? The little tins go off quite quickly but if it's a dated sachet more likely a different problem.

I have two boxes of sachets and only one pack of actual bread flour. If it is rubbish yeast I could post to you but the world is falling to pieces around me and might take a few days (and no I wouldn't expect you to post me flour).


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

ok the hordes are now hitting corner shops

say people buy multiple rolls of kitchen roll

poor bastards as people have taken all other alternatives


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2020)

Hmm, - bit low - I suppose petrol stations are going to remain open. Better fill the tank tomorrow!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 18, 2020)

Am reliably told that there is literally no shit paper in the whole of paris


----------



## clicker (Mar 18, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Am reliably told that there is literally no shit paper in the whole of paris


(((poodles)))


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

They should quicky and quitely bring in price gouging laws

and then see what happens in the next few weeks


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2020)

maomao said:


> Added at the last minute not sat in the breadmaker on a 12 hour programme? The little tins go off quite quickly but if it's a dated sachet more likely a different problem.
> 
> I have two boxes of sachets and only one pack of actual bread flour. If it is rubbish yeast I could post to you but the world is falling to pieces around me and might take a few days (and no I wouldn't expect you to post me flour).


The yeast is definitely screwed. Its sell by date is June this year and I've had it ages. It's one of the tins and the last few times I used it the loaves weren't great. That was probably 6 months ago. 

I'll have a look around for more but hopefully, with the new shopping restrictions, there might be bread available to buy.

It's just always so disappointing when it doesn't work. Especially so now as I thought I was ahead of the game on that one.

Thanks for the offer of postal yeast! If I don't find a solution tomorrow, I might take you up on that!


----------



## gosub (Mar 18, 2020)

I think our Tesco's has run out of temporary unavailable stickers


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

Apparently ocado has knocked it on head, closing it down. Mad how fragile it all is really


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Apparently ocado has knocked it on head, closing it down. Mad how fragile it all is really


Temporary closed for new orders for a few days to clear a backlog and restock.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Temporary closed for new orders for a few days to clear a backlog and restock.



Yeah sorry I didn't mean bust or anything, just how little it takes to bring all this stuff to brink of collapse


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah sorry I didn't mean bust or anything, just how little it takes to bring all this stuff to brink of collapse


Quite the opposite. They're doing a roaring trade, hence the 'shutdown to restock'.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Ray of sunshine or not, I agree with NoXion . Just walked around Tesco and its bloody depressing seeing elderly people with virtually nothing in their trolleys when I've just come from work with some people bragging how their houses are full to bursting.




Why re they bragging? What are they bragging about? Is this what capitalism does to us? my house is bigger I have two fridges and huge arse car, I'm rich, I'm a winner, I'm a shithead, I'm greedy... 

Its a fucking target on their back. Now we know where the excess is when shit gets real.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Completely agree, some people are acting like animals, they make my blood boil too, thing is there is also a huge response in most communities making sure the elderly and compromised are being looked after. Folk are knocking on doors they never would have a couple of months ago.
> 
> Shit loads of people are acting out of selfless kindness.




We are living in a time of binaries.

Everyone is making it really fucking obvious which side of the line they stand.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Are people making excuses for others or are they making excuses for themselves, as they sit on their towers of bog roll and fusilli.




I don't think they're thinking like that at all.

It's menial thinking.

Venal menial bullshit


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Why re they bragging? What are they bragging about? Is this what capitalism does to us? my house is bigger I have two fridges and huge arse car, I'm rich, I'm a winner, I'm a shithead, I'm greedy...
> 
> Its a fucking target on their back. Now we know where the excess is when shit gets real.


You've made a very valid point there. It should be added to the Anarchists' Handbook. "Follow rich cunts in flash cars to their houses... with a hammer".
You're a veritable role model!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2020)

chilango said:


> If you are able to (and many aren't) a bit of hunting around pays dividends.
> 
> In the last couple of days I've found toilet roll, paracetamol, dried pasta and anti-bacterial wipes and sprays in unlikely places such as TK Maxx, WH Smith's, the University CoOp, Clas Ohlsen and of course the local shops.
> 
> ...



The locusts have worked it out.

My local shop was totally normal until this afternoon. I went in at teatime and they were at their wits end. I spoke with Blokey who said that they had had two pallets of loo paper delivered at 3 pm and it had all gone. He said people were going in, seeing baked beans on the shelf and phoning others to come in to buy it. The entire restock had disappeared in one afternoon.

I said "But good for business?"

He shook his head and breathed out hard "I can't get the supplies" he said. "The supplier can't get the supplies," and he went back to ripping up a cardboard box and adding it to the teetering pile buy the door.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Quite the opposite. They're doing a roaring trade, hence the 'shutdown to restock'.



That's not the opposite is it though. My post was about how day to day services are being overwhelmed and your post says that they've been overwhelmed. That's the same thing not opposites.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> You've made a very valid point there. It should be added to the Anarchists' Handbook. "Follow rich cunts in flash cars to their houses... with a hammer".
> You're a veritable role model!




I'm only surprised it's taken you this long to work me out...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Hmm, - bit low - I suppose petrol stations are going to remain open. Better fill the tank tomorrow!




I was wondering about this. What do you reckon?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't get the bog roll thing. Are people shitting more in fear of catching the virus? How did people manage pre-bog-roll? How do people using Terry nappies manage? Take that a step further... single socks... Everyone has at least 6000 of them. Treat them like Terry nappies... Wipe/wash/repeat.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2020)

circleline said:


> I went shopping and I bought:
> 
> 2 x pints of milk
> 1 x carton of orange juice
> 6 x eggs (organic - only ones left)




This should be a thread.


I went shopping and I bought

two 60p things of dog meat for my fox
1 jar of green pitted olives for my G&T
1 bottle of bleach (from the shelf that was depleted to three bottle of bleach... I've been meaning to by bleach for three weeks and now I'm in a back-of-the-holiday-coach singalong)
1 bottle Mount Gay rum


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2020)

I always buy dog treats and dog food by the kg because it's cheaper that way. Just recently had a delivery of both


----------



## Humberto (Mar 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I always buy dog treats and dog food by the kg because it's cheaper that way. Just recently had a delivery of both



What dogs have you got?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 19, 2020)

Some of my posts are traps.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2020)

just one  a collie but I've always given her loads of treats (subtracted from food allowance of course). 

She was really aggressive when I got her so she got a treat when she saw a dog, and another when she didn't have a go at it. Once we'd got the agreement going it seemed unfair to change it.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Some of my posts are traps.



Yes I've noticed that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I always buy dog treats and dog food by the kg because it's cheaper that way. Just recently had a delivery of both


For a Collie... And If they're still going, look up Trio Bloom dog foods. It was the best I ever found.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just extracted a small brick from my beadmaker. Suspect the yeast is fucked and I think everywhere is sold out now. Arse.


Could you disintegrate it in a blender and store the breadcrumbs for other uses?  I guess breadcrumbs would freeze ok.  

Going to the Coop at 6am when it opens to see what dregs they have left.


----------



## Mation (Mar 19, 2020)

Marrowfat peas are, almost uniquely amongst tinned veg, still on the shelves. It's at times like this that I feel vindicated in having my unpopular tastes.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 19, 2020)

Chickpeas and tinned pears.
I've no idea why though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)

My focus yesterday was vitamin c.
No canned toms, no frozen strawbs and blueberries to go with my consolation vanilla soy dessert 
Bought a can of pineapple chunks and a can of prunes, and tomato juice.
Polish shop today....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just extracted a small brick from my beadmaker. Suspect the yeast is fucked and I think everywhere is sold out now. Arse.


Did you definitely put the yeast in ?
I found it to be just about edible while it was hot.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

It's well documented that panic buying is difficult for the elderly but what about carers shopping on behalf of others. Their time is very limited as it is, their demands have become greater. They really can't afford to trudge round a variety of shops for a small pack of toilet rolls and the like


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Did you definitely put the yeast in ?
> I found it to be just about edible while it was hot.


Yes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Could you disintegrate it in a blender and store the breadcrumbs for other uses?  I guess breadcrumbs would freeze ok.


That is an excellent idea!!


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 19, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Polish shop today....



Civic cleaning duties are to be commended.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

I bought 3 cans of Ginger Beer and a jar of Tahini y/day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2020)

Coop still looked like they're really struggling to restock - still loads of gaps in tinned stuff, bread and fruit and veg.  Limit of two of most items per person.

They had enough cheese though so bought a block of cheddar and two packs of feta.  Didn't see any eggs at all - will have to hunt them down next time I'm in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I bought 3 cans of Ginger Beer and a jar of Tahini y/day.


Funnily enough, ginger beer caught my eye in Tesco... but I'm on a diet... they even had hot cross buns in Aldi !
How long before we get a ,"national loaf" like in the war that apparently everyone managed so well in ?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

My feeezer now has more in it than I think it's ever had before. It's making so much noise trying to keep up with the load that I can hear it in my bedroom.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> How long before we get a ,"national loaf" like in the war that apparently everyone managed so well in ?


The current situation might give people a little bit of insight into the fact that living conditions during the war, both with food and mental stress, were a lot more shit than the rosey jolly all pulling together fun fest that it is often painted to have been.


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2020)

Just the name of this thread gives me anxiety now, after seeing the state of the shops yesterday morning. I’d rather live on my bag of porridge than venture back there anytime soon,


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

Might treat myself to a small ish bottle of something today. Could order it from amazon or somewhere I suppose, but quite enjoy the daily stroll round shops watching the decline in human decancy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

I just panic bought 2 small loaves of rye bread and a pack of pittas from the local shop. I hate myself for doing this shit now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I just panic bought 2 small loaves of rye bread and a pack of pittas from the local shop. I hate myself for doing this shit now


Hardly 'stockpiling' Migs x


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Hardly 'stockpiling' Migs x


I know but it's buying more than I need right now which I really didn't want to do and I've done it because of the breadmaker failure and the fact that the locust people are now moving into the local shops.

I'm anxious and I don't mind admitting it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I know but it's buying more than I need right now which I really didn't want to do and I've done it because of the breadmaker failure and the fact that the locust people are now moving into the local shops.
> 
> I'm anxious and I don't mind admitting it.


Anxiety is understandable Migs. I would more worried about myself if I was not anxious. 

Well stocked freezer you say. Maybe work out a meal plan for inventory purposes? 

There will be supplies available ongoing even if our freedoms are more restricted.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Anxiety is understandable Migs. I would more worried about myself if I was not anxious.
> 
> Well stocked freezer you say. Maybe work out a meal plan for inventory purposes?
> 
> There will be supplies available ongoing even if our freedoms are more restricted.


I've stocked the feeezer with meals planned for a 7 day isolation period. It's only a small freezer but it's pretty full now and I can't eat any of it unless the worst happens!

So I still have to forage for day to day food and it's giving me the heebie-jeebies.

I do have some stuff to eat now. It's just the not knowing what's coming. If we go to lockdown, will people still clear out the shops on their allowed shopping trips?

Local shopkeeper says he will stay open if we go to lockdown. He says small shops will be able to choose whether to stay open or not.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I was wondering about this. What do you reckon?


Well my usual petrol station was open this morning, I asked the guy behind the till about any closures and he said he hadn't heard of anything like that.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Hmm, - bit low - I suppose petrol stations are going to remain open. Better fill the tank tomorrow!


I did that last week. I'm not expecting fuel to run out but I'll eventually use it anyway. Unlike piles of dried fucking pasta that people are filling their cupboards with at the moment.


----------



## Poot (Mar 19, 2020)

I've just spoken to a woman I know who has English as a second language and was blissfully unaware of what's going on. She said she was going to the harbour to buy fresh fish because there was nothing in Lidl. 

She has 2 children. I might drag her to Morrisons with me. It's going to be hell, isn't it?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 19, 2020)

Petrol stations will definitely stay open. The price of petrol is even going to come down (it already has) due to Saudi Arabia messing about with production. 

Hilariously, one of the shop types designated to stay open in Spain during this respiratory affecting virus are tobacconists.


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 19, 2020)

I'd seen a press story early in the week about Sainsbury's operating a 'Silver Hour' between 7-8am today but there didn't seem to be any confirmation of it on their website. Still I needed some food and figured it would be best to get to the one in Whitechapel first thing. When I got there it turned out the policy was indeed in effect but the operation of it was a bit pants.

About 30-40 people were standing in front of the doors which were only being opened enough to admit pensioners or the disabled. One small typed notice on a window which most people couldn't get close enough to read, and nothing was being announced. Needed much better (and larger signage). Filtered my way through the crowd and was admitted.

Lots of gaps on the shelves still and only fairly small stocks on display of a lot of the stuff they did have. However this included some of the rarer species of commodities. Got a nine pack of toilet roll (so I guess I can stop tearing sheets in half). 4 pack of Baked beans. Sausages. 4 bars of soap. Bag of sugar. Some ready meals. (No pasta or rice I noticed although I didn't actually need them, and no own brand ground coffee). 

No-one obviously buying large quantities so I couldn't see whether there was any policing of the rationing Sainsbury's announced a couple of days ago. Got round in 20 minutes and then had to filter my way through the now slightly larger crowd. Not very clever organisation that, since it meant at risk shoppers were being obliged to get much closer to other people than is being recommended to get in and out of the store. One middle class type at the back of the crowd booming "WHAT IS GOING ON". 

Five out of ten from me, but I suppose it's the first day, and at least I'm sorted until next week.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2020)

Scored a 4 pack of bog roll this morning *tapsnose


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 19, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I was wondering about this. What do you reckon?


I had an email from my firewood supplier yesterday limiting customers to 2 pallets of wood to prevent them running out.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That is an excellent idea!!


Crutons?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2020)

Filled up the car this morning , it's possible that work will allow us to drive in on the days we are not 'wfh' (LAs can sort out parking tbf) petrol station was quiet at 7.30 this morning .


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 19, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Scored a 4 pack of bog roll this morning *tapsnose



Did you buy it off a pensioner?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Did you buy it off a pensioner?


He produced it from his enormous coat and told me to fuck off afterwards


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

Possibly being thick here but why are people filling up? 

I'm on red but given I am hardly driving I haven't bothered filling up yet, figured petrol (diesel actually) would still be about and might even get cheaper


----------



## maomao (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Possibly being thick here but why are people filling up?
> 
> I'm on red but given I am hardly driving I haven't bothered filling up yet, figured petrol (diesel actually) would still be about and might even get cheaper


Given the emptiness of the roads I would think petrol stocks are piling up. Time to invest in molotov cocktails.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Possibly being thick here but why are people filling up?
> 
> I'm on red but given I am hardly driving I haven't bothered filling up yet, figured petrol (diesel actually) would still be about and might even get cheaper


I may have to occasionally go into work , and would prefer to avoid public transport,  work will be able to sort parking (Councils can do that)


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm sure I mentioned this earlier somewhere
Working to feed the nation

Iceland also doing something similar.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Possibly being thick here but why are people filling up?


They think petroleum stations will close. (One near me already has, according to local gossip). People don’t know what lies ahead, and want to have a full tank after the apocalypse.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 19, 2020)

Was in Tesco this morning. Lots of empty shelves, mostly in the basics or long-life categories (frozen veg was all gone, no milk, bread and baking aisles were mostly picked clean, and toilet/kitchen rolls obviously) but there's still a lot of normal food available. Seems that if you're willing to actually cook, and can shop semi-regularly, you should be fine - but if you can barely operate a microwave, or can't leave the house for months on end, things are more serious.

Maybe the news will be giving cooking demonstrations before the end of this.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Crutons?


YES!!!
For my Isolation Soup!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

Managed to score some okra, yam, plantain and sweet potatoe for the Ma-in-law.

Even local shops are running low on most things.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2020)

I can’t panic buy as I’m in isolation. And the online order I placed on Sunday (not due for delivery until next Tuesday) is being decimated. Many products are marked “no longer available” and “will not be substituted”, despite me marking everything as “willing to substitute”.

Alarmingly, one of the items summarily cancelled with no substitute was toilet paper. We have not stockpiled. By next Tuesday, when the delivery is due, we will certainly be out.  While I don’t mind being rationed, I am angry if my only chance to get toilet roll is cancelled in this way.

There are no available slots after this delivery.  I don’t know what happens next.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 19, 2020)

not panic buying but having to get up early just to get fresh produces like veg, bread and milk.

really low on booze atm  
but have loadsa weed


----------



## maomao (Mar 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> There are no available slots after this delivery. I don’t know what happens next.


How to wipe your arse with one sheet of paper (I didn't listen to audio so apologies if I've posted something unsuitable) :


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m not clicking that. I have no desire to see anyone wipe their arse.


----------



## maomao (Mar 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m not clicking that. I have no desire to see anyone wipe their arse.


There are no arses or any faeces in it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2020)

maomao said:


> There are no arses or any faeces in it.


I’ve heard that before.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2020)

maomao said:


> There are no arses or any faeces in it.



Or anything else, it doesn't play.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Possibly being thick here but why are people filling up?



I was still hoping to be able to see my son at the weekend which is a 2-300mile round trip. It depends on the advice though, at the moment I think travelling to see family is not recommended. 

My wondering was if petrol stations might start to close which could mean rationing and I wanted to get a full tank while I could. 



Proper Tidy said:


> I'm on red but given I am hardly driving I haven't bothered filling up yet, figured petrol (diesel actually) would still be about and might even get cheaper


----------



## maomao (Mar 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Or anything else, it doesn't play.


It wasn't that funny anyway. Just the old GI trick where you fold the sheet in halt twice and tear the corner off, open it and put your finger through. Clean arse with finger, pull paper rightly back across finger to clean finger and then used the saved corner to clean under your fingernail.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)

Polish shop starting to get a bit sparse.
Got myself some jarred fruit, / red cabbage / beetroot.
Staff all wearing gloves and masks - I felt I should be wearing one - but I scrubbed up before I left the house, kept my distance from people and kept the cashpoint money in my hand.

Gave the Romanian Big Issue seller more than usual - I don't know how much longer she and her family are going to keep going with all that's been happening.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

I've just spent an hour or do scouring about a dozen shops and I can't even find a load of bread, not a single crust


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> For a Collie... And If they're still going, look up Trio Bloom dog foods. It was the best I ever found.



Can't see anything on Trio Bloom - but she's been on the Naturediet wet dog food mixed with Autarkey dried food for 10 years now and always woofs it down and is (touch wood) really healthy.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I've just spent an hour or do scouring about a dozen shops and I can't even find a load of bread, not a single crust



Yeah bread is fucked, yesterday I went to sainsburys and none, other half did morrisons and lidl and could only get some pittas and frozen pain au chololate things. She's going to m&s later to see if the posh bread has been hoovered up yet


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2020)

No circuses, no bread.
Army will be busy, then.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah bread is fucked, yesterday I went to sainsburys and none, other half did morrisons and lidl and could only get some pittas and frozen pain au chololate things. She's going to m&s later to see if the posh bread has been hoovered up yet


Asda, M&S x2, Waitrose, Sainsburys, Coop, corner shop and err, well there was none. The shops were packed, I could not be arsed and walked!

PS whats best time & do I check out big shops or little shops or which ones


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 19, 2020)

Did somebody mention 'wait until the supermarket staff go sick'? It's happened in my town. Co-op closed due to 'technical issues'. This is the only shop around me for 8 miles. I am fortunate to have a car. Many pensioners here aren't.

Went to Tesco (8 miles away) and was pleasantly surprised. No rice or pasta but no shortage of bread. Or bog rolls. They brought out a pallet while I was there, 9 packs, and I laughed with the guy wheeling it around with a knowing smile. There was no mobbing of him, no panic. I didn't buy any. I have 24. I don't need 33 or 42.

People are talking to each other, like they normally wouldn't. I thanked the cashier for doing a great job and she was really appreciative of this.

Petrol's cheap (£1.09).


----------



## chilango (Mar 19, 2020)

Just came back from my local co-op. Still reasonable amount of bread on the shelves.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

Supermarket chaos and queues at dawn as buyers ignore appeals for calm
					

Shoppers are continuing to panic-buy at major supermarkets, with large queues forming hours before store opens, despite companies urging people not to




					www.mirror.co.uk
				



Two of the pics near the bottom are Aldi Balham and Sainsburys Tooting
Then there is this - No, its just not worth it.....


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Asda, M&S x2, Waitrose, Sainsburys, Coop, corner shop and err, well there was none. The shops were packed, I could not be arsed and walked!
> 
> PS whats best time & do I check out big shops or little shops or which ones


You can get some hard dough, corn bread or bun from most Caribbean or Africa shops if you have any close by.  Lovely breads all.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

I live near Tooting so sure there will be plenty. 
I tried, really I tried but think I would rather starve than face that again.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Supermarket chaos and queues at dawn as buyers ignore appeals for calm
> 
> 
> Shoppers are continuing to panic-buy at major supermarkets, with large queues forming hours before store opens, despite companies urging people not to
> ...


Absolute bellends. Is there a new iPhone just released?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

Cunts


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I live near Tooting so sure there will be plenty.
> I tried, really I tried but think I would rather starve than face that again.


Is Mixed Blessings still open?  Used to always get our bread there when we lived in Tooting Broadway.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 19, 2020)

Shocking and outrageous scenes in my local M&S Simply Food this morning:



I am yet to see an empty shelf with my own two eyes


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Shocking and outrageous scenes in my local M&S Simply Food this morning:
> 
> View attachment 202322
> 
> I am yet to see an empty shelf with my own two eyes


Every shop I've been in looks like that.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> View attachment 202324


It won't be long now until the looting starts.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I can’t panic buy as I’m in isolation. And the online order I placed on Sunday (not due for delivery until next Tuesday) is being decimated. Many products are marked “no longer available” and “will not be substituted”, despite me marking everything as “willing to substitute”.
> 
> Alarmingly, one of the items summarily cancelled with no substitute was toilet paper. We have not stockpiled. By next Tuesday, when the delivery is due, we will certainly be out.  While I don’t mind being rationed, I am angry if my only chance to get toilet roll is cancelled in this way.
> 
> There are no available slots after this delivery.  I don’t know what happens next.


Same thing happened with me and my Asda click and collect shop, danny la rouge . Every time I logged on to add an item I'd forgotten, 5 more things were 'out of stock'. Ended up with about half of the original order!

You got any flannels? Could wipe your arses on them and just wash and re-use.


----------



## maomao (Mar 19, 2020)

People fighting over milk in E14 Asda today. Even the big Chinese supermarket on Millharbour is struggling (though the stock is piled up to the ceiling in their old shop round the corner). I'm pretending I don't read Chinese because they have limits on dry goods and I can't get grits where I live.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

Mixed blessings...No idea to be honest


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

My local M&S food only store about 10 this morning


hash tag said:


> About time we had a thread for pics to reflect the crisis. For starters
> View attachment 202294





platinumsage said:


> Shocking and outrageous scenes in my local M&S Simply Food this morning:
> 
> View attachment 202322
> 
> I am yet to see an empty shelf with my own two eyes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

Just went to the Tesco express for some milk and wine. 
No red milk but plenty of other milk. 

Bread aisle the vegetable shelves pretty sparse. 
Meat aisle about half full but the cheese and cooked meats were pretty much full. 

Dozen people in there.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

I live in a largish, anonymous block of flats. I saw a note From a neighbour earlier offering to help others. I sent her a text to say how kind, PS any bread? 

How random and how kind. I'm ashamed, guilty and humbled.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It won't be long now until the looting starts.


That's not the first time I've heard talk of civil disorder. Black markets are springing up all over the place. Colleague is reporting £10 for small bottles of hand gel and £36 for lol roll


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2020)

The lady who works at the check out at the supermarket I’ve just been at told me unprompted that she had to break up a fight over toilet paper a few minutes ago. She tried to put a funny spin on it but I could see that she was stressed and traumatised and she really needed to get this off her heart. Supermarkets are among the last shops open here in Berlin and the people who work there for minimum wage are fucking heroes. They are in constant close contact with hundreds of people every day and then they have to put up with that shit as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2020)

I can confirm that Borough Market is fully open with hardly anyone in it. Should you require expensive sourdough or fancy cheese.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Mixed blessings...No idea to be honest


It is (just checked cos my wife is going to drop some kit off to her mum on Saturday and will be / can pass and I LOVE their bread) so she's going to have a peek, if still open then,

It's only a 5 min walk from Broadway station up Mitcham Rd.. 

No idea obvs of what it has/is like today.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I can confirm that Borough Market is fully open with hardly anyone in it. Should you require expensive sourdough or fancy cheese.


You can get some good deals there usually, especially great quality eggs.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

I can't think of eggs/shopping...just so dismayed looking for bread I couldn't get any further


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I can't think of eggs/shopping...just so dismayed looking for bread I couldn't get any further


Why not go to one of the local shops, I bet there's what you need.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

Just been the local Co op. Fresh veg and eggs all gone, tinned and frozen sections absolutely decimated, only bread left is sourdough. I thought it was gonna start easing off but it appears to be getting worse. I actually had to ask if they were winding down. They're not. Apparently there are STRANGERS coming in and clearing the fucking place! Not local people! For local shops! The absolute bastards.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I can't think of eggs/shopping...just so dismayed looking for bread I couldn't get any further


Want me to fax you some eggs?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Why not go to one of the local shops, I bet there's what you need.


all the shops I visited, I walked around, all within a mile. Working on a strategy for when I finish at 7AM tomorrow....


Badgers said:


> Want me to fax you some eggs?


3d printing preferred


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Spy bagged some essentials this afternoon


----------



## chilango (Mar 19, 2020)

Had a nosey in Waitrose earlier as I don't tend to go into big supermarkets.

Far worse than the smaller stores. Cans, veg, pasta/rice all pretty much bare.

But plenty of other food. No one who can shop* is going to starve so long as they can use their imagination a bit.


*and that's the big problem isn't it?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 19, 2020)

In Sainsbury's yesterday, pretty much everything on the household goods section (bleach, cleaning stuff, etc.) was swept clear -- first time I've seen that on top of the loo-roll shelves being empty.

We're really short of cooking matches. Sainsbury's was completely out of them. 
But luckily our van's box has been sealed in a freezer bag in the van cupboard since before Xmas, so they're dry


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 19, 2020)

After I was sent home from wprk yesterday, I went into the Lidls not far from work**

**before heading over the road to the work-local Spoons for "a"  quick start-of-holiday-but-I-really-mean-start-of-self-isolation-period pint    

Lidls were rationing 18-roll packs of loo-roll to one per person. Sensible I thought, before counting them -- eight packs remaining!! (Grabbed one). 
And no other amounts or types of roll available ... they _had_ put out a fair load of double kitchen roll packets, but those were running down in amounts as well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Just been the local Co op. Fresh veg and eggs all gone, tinned and frozen sections absolutely decimated, only bread left is sourdough. I thought it was gonna start easing off but it appears to be getting worse. I actually had to ask if they were winding down. They're not. Apparently there are STRANGERS coming in and clearing the fucking place! Not local people! For local shops! The absolute bastards.


Shit - forgot to look for eggs when I popped back 20 minutes ago.    Will try again tomorrow.

They did have more fresh stuff in - decent amount of veg and the fridges looked fuller again. Still no bread or tinned stuff (they did have marrowfat and mushy peas, but they're only fit for wrong 'uns)


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shit - forgot to look for eggs when I popped back 20 minutes ago.    Will try again tomorrow.
> 
> They did have more fresh stuff in - decent amount of veg and the fridges looked fuller again. Still no bread or tinned stuff (they did have marrowfat and mushy peas, but they're only fit for wrong 'uns)


Christ what is WRONG with you?! Mushy peas are divine!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2020)

I get milk, eggs, yoghourt and butter from milkman - he supplies loads of other stuff too. Hopefully they can keep supplies going because they're very steady - people tend to have same thing every week. 

Neighbour has just signed up for similar, but said they're now not taking on any new people for a while.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Just been the local Co op. Fresh veg and eggs all gone, tinned and frozen sections absolutely decimated, only bread left is sourdough. I thought it was gonna start easing off but it appears to be getting worse. I actually had to ask if they were winding down. They're not. Apparently there are STRANGERS coming in and clearing the fucking place! Not local people! For local shops! The absolute bastards.


Just been to our local co-op, pretty similar,  some bread left , plenty of milk , but no fresh veg/fruit . Managed to panic buy some wine though.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Aldi todsy, plenty of fresh fruit n veg and a good supply of tins. Think I may have arrived just after tins were stocked up, a woman was taking more than her share of tinned tomatoes while her husband took pictures of the empty fridges. Later I saw him taking pictures of the half empty wine shelves.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Just been to our local co-op, pretty similar,  some bread left , plenty of milk , but no fresh veg/fruit . Managed to panic buy some wine though.


Any MORE loo roll? #patientzero


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It won't be long now until the looting starts.


Too late....https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/19/moment-gang-smash-sainsburys-shop-front-alcohol-raid-12423512/


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Just been to our local co-op, pretty similar,  some bread left , plenty of milk , but no fresh veg/fruit . Managed to panic buy some wine though.


Oh - there was hardly any milk left either. 

I panic bought a packet of dark chocolate digestives.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 19, 2020)

i went to our local baker . was told completely sold out in two hours. cunts with big freezers buying 6 at a time. had to go Tesco picked up two small loafs
only to be told one per person.im always panic buying dark chocolate digestives.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> im always panic buying dark chocolate digestives.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

Not just a Sainsburys been hit (apologies if already mentioned)
BBC News - Coronavirus: Knottingley food bank closes after raid








						Coronavirus: Knottingley food bank closes after raid
					

Its manager suspects the items will be sold on the “black market” to take advantage of coronavirus.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



ffs


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Christ what is WRONG with you?! Mushy peas are divine!




Especially Harry Ramsdens!


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Too late....https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/19/moment-gang-smash-sainsburys-shop-front-alcohol-raid-12423512/



That's not looting. It's a (failed) attempted robbery. There's a difference.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Christ what is WRONG with you?! Mushy peas are divine!


Batchelors ftw, but the tins are too small.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Especially Harry Ramsdens!


Haven't had them. Probably a norvern monkey speciality.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> ... mushy peas ... only fit for wrong 'uns ...


You are dead to me.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

Not making light of this thing so if this is in bad taste please do delete Ed/Mods.


If not... 

No Cava in CoOp - Morrison's still have some in stock but it's further to walk to.
Only Chilean Sauvignon Blanc white wine boxes in CoOp and Morrison's, NO New Zealand.
No more Red Stripe stubbies in our local Sainsbury's so will have to be local cans.
We only have 2 of the usual Sure deodrant sticks so with any serious lockdown I'm going to have to start to use my stash (3) of perfumed Italian Breeze Patchouly squeeze bottle deodrant.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2020)

This is where I work (photos not takan by me). 

There is basically no food there at the moment


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 19, 2020)

Tinned sweet corn (small cans) had ran out at Lidls yesterday. But large tins of it? Loadsa ... 

</No logic to any of this  >


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't get these pix of completely empty shelves on both sides either.

In our local supermarkets, most areas have plenty in stock, with only selected extra special   shelves swept clear. Plenty of milk and bread round here still, for example.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I don't get these pix of completely empty shelves on both sides either.
> 
> In our local supermarkets, most areas have plenty in stock, with only selected extra special   shelves swept clear. Plenty of milk and bread round here still, for example.


We had stocks of both milk and bread yesterday. Not today.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2020)

Did we need another thread, what's wrong with the 'What are you panic buying?' one, where shortages are being discussed?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Batchelors ftw, but the tins are too small.


Batchelors, used to be made down south in Sheffield,
Harry Ramsdens in tins but superior imho.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> ... down south in Sheffield,


I love it when this happens


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Did we need another thread, what's wrong with the 'What are you panic buying?' one, where shortages are being discussed?


I see it's merged now and makes no sense whatsoever, it was intended differently (first world and not current real world problems, tongue in cheek even), i.e. wasn't about panic buying.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 19, 2020)

Went to Budgeons this afternoon, just about nothing of the few things people are panicking about (pasta, rice, hand soap) but plenty of everything else.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 19, 2020)

Apparently there was a loo roll fight at the Sainsbury's just down the road from me when the restocking lorry appeared. Cops were called after a violent disagreement, people were grabbing the stuff and running, etc.

There are a _lot_ more cops just randomly wandering around the high street than ever before right now.

(To be clear, this is a symptom not a cause. People being dicks about loo roll is not the problem here.)


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2020)

A friend's just applied for a job at Aldi (her current work has closed down and is vey unlikely to reopen as it was struggling before and now this). She's really not keen and I don't blame her -- starting a new job in a supermarket at the moment must be hellish -- but it's the only place recruiting and she needs the money so... .


----------



## Mation (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Possibly being thick here but why are people filling up?
> 
> I'm on red but given I am hardly driving I haven't bothered filling up yet, figured petrol (diesel actually) would still be about and might even get cheaper


*Covid-19 to do list*:

Don face mask. [check]
Fill up.  [check]
Panic buy hair gel. [   ]
Wildify hair. [   ]
Roar about, wreaking havoc. [   ]


----------



## xes (Mar 19, 2020)

Went to Tesco last night...

 People going bonkers, obviously. I stroll in, empty shelves a plenty, luckily, a big fresh display of jack daniels on special offer. (thought about dragging it to the till) 

Stuck 5 bottles of the special offer in my basket, 3 bottles of the apple one. Several people burst out laughing as I walked by looking about as pleased as I've ever looked. (my local sainsburys literally never have the special offer JD on the shelf, pretty sure they sell it out the back door to pubs, been going on a few years) 

I slow panic bought since January. Got masks, gloves, googles, isopropanol, tinned slurry and soups, pasta, 2 months of dog food + pills, booze stock which I'd been tucking into because of the aforementioned sainburys nicking all my booze thing and weed.  Just topping up on stuff now.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Apparently there was a loo roll fight at the Sainsbury's just down the road from me when the restocking lorry appeared. Cops were called after a violent disagreement, people were grabbing the stuff and running,



when you've got to go


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 19, 2020)

However extreme this continues to get, I'm *never ever ever* going to properly get the *arsewipe-roll-desparation* thing .... 

< x 10,000, and  even more  >


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> However extreme this continues to get, I'm *never ever ever* going to properly get the *arsewipe-roll-desparation* thing ....
> 
> < x 10,000, and  even more  >


It's madness isn't it. Of all the things I'd be panic buying, that would be the very last thing on my list.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It won't be long now until the looting starts.


Already started. Food bank cleared out in Leeds today.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 20, 2020)

My 80+ year old parents have spent half the day trawling round shops trying to find what they want and are going to have to go out again tomorrow.

Anyone who is hoarding stuff is absolute SCUM.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> That's not looting. It's a (failed) attempted robbery. There's a difference.



why isn't it looting?


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

Trying to track down the video just shown on BBC Newscast by a critical care nurse, Clair who has just done 48 hrs in clinic, goes to the s/market and can't get anything, she doesn't hold back, righthly excoriates the hoarders, looters really,  harrowing and needs sharing.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

Sue said:


> A friend's just applied for a job at Aldi (her current work has closed down and is vey unlikely to reopen as it was struggling before and now this). She's really not keen and I don't blame her -- starting a new job in a supermarket at the moment must be hellish -- but it's the only place recruiting and she needs the money so... .



lots of people looking for carers now, just not as many places to advertise, cafes shut, etc.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> It's well documented that panic buying is difficult for the elderly but what about carers shopping on behalf of others. Their time is very limited as it is, their demands have become greater. They really can't afford to trudge round a variety of shops for a small pack of toilet rolls and the like



lots of people in the aid groups are finding it difficult to find items for the people who have asked for help.


----------



## Sue (Mar 20, 2020)

treelover said:


> lots of people looking for carers now, just not as many places to advertise, cafes shut, etc.


She cared for her mum until she died a couple of years ago. I suspect mentally she's not in the right place for that right now. X


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Cunts




I would imagine some of the criminal fraternity may not be happy with that, might be wrong though.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Did we need another thread, what's wrong with the 'What are you panic buying?' one, where shortages are being discussed?



Yes, soon it it will be a matter of life and death, its not ironic or satire for the vulnerable and elderly, Johnson needs to get his arse into gear, we need security, etc at the shops.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 20, 2020)

Even the halal shops on my high street are running low now.    Couldn't get red lentils on Tuesday.   Trying again tomorrow


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 20, 2020)

just bought 3 boxes of cat litter


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 20, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Filled up the car this morning , it's possible that work will allow us to drive in on the days we are not 'wfh' (LAs can sort out parking tbf) petrol station was quiet at 7.30 this morning .



Fuel seems to be ok at the moment but if there’s a run on it leading to shortages I’ll be out of work and Amazon will be fkd.  Fwiu Amazon are prioritising delivery of essentials now like hygiene products etc.


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

Last week i clicked to buy a thermometer on ebay and a box of disposable gloves on the amazon. 
I now have an email from both companies - ebay says "We're writing to let you know that we've removed an item you recently won due to concerns with the seller's account" (?) and the gloves order has been "cancelled". Not good.


----------



## iona (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm clearing out the fridges at work (cafe) this week, now we're shut till further notice. Any suggestions as to what I can do with the stuff other than bin it? Won't be loads as we were meant to be shut Mon-Fri this week anyway, just fresh stuff so can't go in food bank donation bins and some will be part used. Any salad etc I can use myself but I don't really use milk and there's prob about ten pints sat in the fridge (not sure if shops round here still have milk, someone yesterday was telling me they couldn't get any but they live out in the sticks) - big tray of eggs too which I don't need, can get free eggs from the farm I help at just by wandering around looking for them.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 20, 2020)

Shout out on social media? 
Put a listing on Facebook Marketplace with your rough café location, first come first served…


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 20, 2020)

treelover said:


> why isn't it looting?



They did not smash their way into the shop. There was no riot. Did you actually read the story?

They tried nicking from the shop while it was open, got caught and broke the window/shop door. Nothing like looting.


----------



## iona (Mar 20, 2020)

pinkychukkles said:


> Shout out on social media?
> Put a listing on Facebook Marketplace with your rough café location, first come first served…


Cafe isn't open and I'd not be allowed to let people in with just me there even if it was. Wouldn't want people queueing down the street for only a bag or two's worth of stuff either. (Plus I'm not on social media.) Will probably just contact local food waste / free meal projects to see if any are still running and can use unopened stuff, and maybe post the rest on cafe volunteers whatsapp.

Farm just found a load of paper hand towels from last year, so that's scuppered my cunning plan to trade paper towels for lamb chops for now


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

treelover said:


> Trying to track down the video just shown on BBC Newscast by a critical care nurse, Clair who has just done 48 hrs in clinic, goes to the s/market and can't get anything, she doesn't hold back, righthly excoriates the hoarders, looters really,  harrowing and needs sharing.


I saw that too, here it is again. Awful. There will need to be serious changes to ensure that food gets to people like her as this goes on.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 20, 2020)

All I want is some pasta. I don’t want loads, just a couple of packets would be plenty. There seems to be pasta nowhere in Brum. Driving me up the wall. I can’t understand why people are still stripping the shelves, they must surely have enough to last them several weeks now.


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a pasta machine in my cupboard.   I will be down Romford market later selling spaghetti at a very reasonable 1.50 a strand.


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> 1.50 a strand.


a spagghetto .


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> a spagghetto .


Three for a fiver!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2020)

I just realised I have a bag of wholemeal fusilli I bought when I was looking for a low-gi breakfast option - only 168kcals per 100g - so must be more than 50 percent water ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> I have a pasta machine in my cupboard.   I will be down Romford market later selling spaghetti at a very reasonable 1.50 a strand.



I was tempted by one a few years back but decided I probably didn't need anymore crap in my cupboard that didn't get used often. 

I suppose I could order one, but when it arrives and I've got the time we will probably have pasta back on the shelves.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2020)

They used to do this on the Generation Game IIRC


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Neighbour (delivery driver who works early morning till mid afternoon) messaged me asking to pick her up some tinned tomatoes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Neighbour (delivery driver who works early morning till mid afternoon) messaged me asking to pick her up some tinned tomatoes


Just checked my inventory and had six cans since before this nonsense started so will share the tomatoey love. 

I think that is now around 30 cans of various things she has 'borrowed' of me in the last couple of years  ah well.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just checked my inventory and had six cans since before this nonsense started so will share the tomatoey love.
> 
> I think that is now around 30 cans of various things she has 'borrowed' of me in the last couple of years  ah well.



Yer a good badger.


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I was tempted by one a few years back but decided I probably didn't need anymore crap in my cupboard that didn't get used often.


It was a Lidl purchase and unopened in five years. I don't have the proper 00 flour but I'm going to give it a go with plain flour.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 20, 2020)

regularly topping off my cars petrol tank to keep it full


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 20, 2020)

Tankus said:


> regularly topping off my cars petrol tank to keep it full



There is and will be no shortage of petrol. The opposite is true. The Saudis are involved in a complicated price war. This has driven production up and the price of petrol down. 









						Saudis shed light on oil production increase that rattled markets
					

Breakdown of talks with Russia prompted Saudi Arabia to turn on taps and push down price




					www.theguardian.com
				




If only we could ask them to do the same with pasta.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Yer a good badger.


Nah, hardly a major sacrifice  

Years and years of chef work in commercial kitchens have meant I always have a 'stockpile' of sorts. Tend to buy multiple things on offer or when they are reduced. As a result I currently have a good year or two of tomato puree. That alone should see me through


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 20, 2020)

iona said:


> Any salad etc I can use myself but I don't really use milk and there's prob about ten pints sat in the fridge



No room in the freezer?


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

Asda Romford:



Everyone in town has at least a sixteen pack of shit tickets


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> Asda Romford:
> 
> View attachment 202414
> 
> Everyone in town has at least a sixteen pack of shit tickets


so stupid. And nobody has told us to stand away form eachother either whilst we huddle up to fight over the tins.


----------



## iona (Mar 20, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> No room in the freezer?


I'll look but doubt it.


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

Just panic bought five quids worth of pomelos and long'an. I'd hate to be stuck without exotic fruit.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2020)

Little tip .....I understand all 3 of the nearby farmers markets to me here in SW Lonodn will be open tomorrow.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 20, 2020)

It's mother's day on sunday isn't it so now I have to go out and panic buy some fucking cards and whatnot, fucks sake


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 20, 2020)

Load of shit. Never rated mothers or fathers day, get rid


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's mother's day on sunday isn't it so now I have to go out and panic buy some fucking cards and whatnot, fucks sake


How many mothers have you got? Stay at home and make one of the stupid things. No potato printing tho, that would be a waste.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2020)

What more could a mother want than this Sunday - flowers, chocs, nice meal out   NO, THEY WOULD LOVE ROLL OF LOO PAPER!


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 20, 2020)

Holland & Barrett have staple foodstuffs (e.g. flour, cereal) in stock for delivery, for those who can't go out or get a supermarket slot.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> How many mothers have you got? Stay at home and make one of the stupid things. No potato printing tho, that would be a waste.



One and tbh she won't mind a text and a call. But would usually make other half a breakfast in bed (croissant, fruit, coffee) and a card from kid and maybe some flowers or chocolate or ideally something more thoughtful but fuck that this year. Can't wait until kid old enough to let her mum down all by herself


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> so stupid. And nobody has told us to stand away form eachother either whilst we huddle up to fight over the tins.



Bet it's like on a motorway where you don't want to leave too much of a gap because some tosser will overtake and pull in front of you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's mother's day on sunday isn't it so now I have to go out and panic buy some fucking cards and whatnot, fucks sake



I am printing out a card, which will have an 'IOU a box of chocolates' note in it, as I am not going shopping for probably another week or so, and she has enough anyway, as my brother dropped some off yesterday, as he did her shopping. 



hash tag said:


> What more could a mother want than this Sunday - flowers, chocs, nice meal out   NO, THEY WOULD LOVE ROLL OF LOO PAPER!



I've already wrapped one up for her, for a laugh.


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

Sent my mum whisky (Laophraig) through Amazon. Says it'll get there Sunday but I bet they prioritise bog roll instead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2020)

Right I'm good for a week or two - thankfully as a dietary vegan, so I hardly impinge on others' needs - and portion control was very much needed to shed the last bit of weight.
It will just be sprouts, carrots and mushrooms on a weekly basis - which Aldi have plenty of so far ...I wish I'd stashed more cans of ratatouille ...


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 20, 2020)

omeprazole & co-codamol, if my indigestion turns out to be a re-run of the ?gallstones ?ulcer stuff i had last year i'm gonna wish it was coronavirus


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Haven't had them. Probably a norvern monkey speciality.


It's a famous Northern chippy, but yeh, you can get it in tins now. Or you could, before insanity hit.



William of Walworth said:


> I don't get these pix of completely empty shelves on both sides either.
> 
> In our local supermarkets, most areas have plenty in stock, with only selected extra special   shelves swept clear. Plenty of milk and bread round here still, for example.


What don't you get William of Walworth ? Because it's not happening by you, it can't be true?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2020)

Anyway, I have proved myself to be truly shit at hoarding.  Half them dark choc digestives went down our gullets last night.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 20, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Anyway, I have proved myself to be truly shit at hoarding.  Half them dark choc digestives went down our gullets last night.



This period is not going to do much for the country's waistline.  Everyone stuck at home, unable to exercise and vast amounts of food stockpiled.  The survivors are going to need a serious diet when all this blows over.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 20, 2020)

I got the last reasonably priced tin of tuna at dalston Sainsbury


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2020)

4 supermarkets this morning, or was it 5 - no tinned stuff, eggs, fruit n veg, toilet paper, hand gel, paracetamol, chilled or frozen meals.........

BUT

I notice there ar elots of easter eggs out there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 20, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Christ what is WRONG with you?! Mushy peas are divine!


Mushy peas are the work of the devil - never saw the attraction.  

Going to Marks later on to see what the score is there.  Have to pick up a prescription anyway so might as well pop in to have a look.  Will probably panic buy cake.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 20, 2020)

Co-op reopened this morning. Whatever it was they were closed for, it wasn't a delivery. In fact, they have even less than before. No bakery, eggs, bog roll, tinned goods, rice or pasta.

Given up on the pasta hunt, we literally have one pasta meal left. Ho hum. Not going out of the village again for several days. 

Sun is shining nicely though.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 20, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mushy peas are the work of the devil - never saw the attraction.
> 
> Going to Marks later on to see what the score is there.  Have to pick up a prescription anyway so might as well pop in to have a look.  Will probably panic buy cake.


peas are lush period....  i remember going down some ware in london years ago and asking for peas with my chips they looked at me like i was from another planet.
eels only mate was told .


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2020)

Tell you what IS the work of the devil - MINTED mushy peas. I remember asking for pie and peas at a festie off Pieminster, and the fucking peas were minted. I caught a whiff of them as they were about to spoon them on and was like 'WHOOAH MATE - is that fucking MINT in them peas?'. This was confirmed. No peas were taken that day. The dirty bastards.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm with you there sojourner


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 20, 2020)

Minted peas are vile. Mushy peas I can handle but not by choice. Why fuck up good honest garden peas, which are great. Curry sauce with chippy chips. All over the fish.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 20, 2020)

Minted peas are wrong. I've tried them at glastonbury pieminester hanging.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Minted peas are wrong. I've tried them at glastonbury pieminester hanging.


It's the work of a middle class mind, is all I can think. No one in their right minds would think it a good combination.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 20, 2020)

all i remember was having a gob full, then scooping them straight in bin.the pies were ok but  that was more then tens years and no fucking chips £10.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Tell you what IS the work of the devil - MINTED mushy peas. I remember asking for pie and peas at a festie off Pieminster, and the fucking peas were minted. I caught a whiff of them as they were about to spoon them on and was like 'WHOOAH MATE - is that fucking MINT in them peas?'. This was confirmed. No peas were taken that day. The dirty bastards.


Mint Peas are beautiful.  
Tarragon and Vinegar are my absolute fav tho’.
Do like Reggae Reggae Peas too.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 20, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Mint Peas are beautiful.
> Tarragon and Vinegar are my absolute fav tho’.
> Do like Reggae Reggae Peas too.



Everything written here is a fucking disgrace


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 20, 2020)

I have two dozen eggs in. I use about 8-10 a week, so it doesn't feel too excessive...


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I have two dozen eggs in. I use about 8-10 a week, so it doesn't feel too excessive...


My family gets through over thirty eggs in a normal week.


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

Don't know how widespread this is but popped into The Range for some canes for my raspberry patch and they have moved a whole Iceland store in there. Probably a ruse to a) keep money rolling in while everyone's spending on food and b) stay open if the order comes in that only supermarkets can open. Worth having a peak if you live near a branch of The Range though. Both my local Iceland have been stripped bare.


----------



## maomao (Mar 20, 2020)

Also some photos of left over food in Sainsbury:

* In best Peter Kate voice * : 'Black?!? Rice?!?'


Don't need none of your hippy shit round here thanks:



A solitary potato at the back of a freezer cabinet:



Swede and carrot mash? Fuck off!



Not stupid enough to buy posh porridge. We just want oats:


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> My family gets through over thirty eggs in a normal week.


My wife and I get/got through 42 between us in a normal week.  I mentioned elsewhere but it’s been the biggest food type subject we’ve had as we have 3 boiled eggs a day each.  We’ve halved that last few days.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 20, 2020)

no wonder there's no eggs anywhere[big topic on my local forums].  I never knew people ate so many


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Popped to Asda on my #dailyapocalypsewalk and they were better stocked ^ than I expected.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> no wonder there's no eggs anywhere[big topic on my local forums].  I never knew people ate so many


We currently have 24 in our cupboard, if there’s some when we next go out for a shop next week we’ll pick some up, if not we won’t.

Eggs just happen to have been one of our main staples up to now.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2020)

Panic bought a shite Mother's Day card from a newsagent as I only remembered a few hours ago - sent it anyway - with apologies for the shiteness of the card


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2020)

Gotta say that, amongst the greedy bastards stories/pics, it's good to see some 'leading food experts' explaining this obvious truth to the government:


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

Went to 2 supermarkets today (Morrisons and Iceland) and both had lots of bare shelves.

We went out for butter, tinned tomatoes, rice, pasta, milk, and cat food, and came out with butter, cat food, and a jar of lime marmalade (on the basis that if you see something edible at a reasonable price, just buy it).

Let me just put it this way, it is a good job I can bake my own bread and already had plenty of strong flour and yeast here before this started, I've not seen any bread products in shops for a week now.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 20, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My wife and I get/got through 42 between us in a normal week.  I mentioned elsewhere but it’s been the biggest food type subject we’ve had as we have 3 boiled eggs a day each.  We’ve halved that last few days.



Jesus.  No panic over loo role in your house then.  Just a few sheets needed for the weekly visit.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> Also some photos of left over food in Sainsbury:
> 
> * In best Peter Kate voice * : 'Black?!? Rice?!?'
> View attachment 202449
> ...



Aye, the only biscuits left in either supermarket I went to today were Rich Tea - that says a lot!



Numbers said:


> My wife and I get/got through 42 between us in a normal week.  I mentioned elsewhere but it’s been the biggest food type subject we’ve had as we have 3 boiled eggs a day each.  We’ve halved that last few days.



Not quite that many for us, but eggs are still a staple here - one of our primary sources of protein and we have eggs in some form most days.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My wife and I get/got through 42 between us in a normal week.  I mentioned elsewhere but it’s been the biggest food type subject we’ve had as we have 3 boiled eggs a day each.  We’ve halved that last few days.


No eggsaggerating?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Went out on my #dailyapocalypsewalk just to see if I could get some salad, veg, eggs, wine, rizla and filters. 

Walked round the town and market. It was quieter for sure, but not dead and devoid of 'gatherings' although I did not check Wetherspoon's which is usually the busiest pub in this small town. We don't have _loads_ of big chains but quite a few small businesses were shut (hopefully just for the day)  The butchers who is a very longstanding business was closed with a sign saying they had sold everything but will reopen Saturday morning with 9-11am restricted to OAPs or people in need  

One good thing is that the town council have inspected business premises, trained them on how to work more safely and supplied them with cleaning materials, etc for free  Those that have completed the training and are allowing ongoing/regular inspections from council staff have been given large posters/certificates to display in their shop windows. 

The council are also offering advice and support to help restaurant and pub businesses to adapt to a takeaway/delivery model  


Anyway, back to my #dailyapocalypsewalk 

Got some decent salad and veg from the market greengrocer. Bit of a premium price compared to supermarket (better quality though) but he had a fair range on offer and a decent bloke so better to buy from him. His main issue is getting supplies  apparently he gets some stocks from small farms direct but a lot from wholesale markets who are apparently prioritising supermarket buyers. 

Popped to Asda (see toilet rolls) for a small box of wine and got that no problem. 
Overall they were roughly 60% 'sporadically' stocked. 
Had toilet roll (as per pic above) and a fair bit of bread (lots more fresh than sliced hmm but did not need so did not get 
Got some sausages, broccoli, box of wine, cheap litre of rum, eggs, rizla and filters.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Jesus.  No panic over loo role in your house then.  Just a few sheets needed for the weekly visit.


Our bog roll of choice and what we have in is Cushelle and can be separated, with patience, into 3 sheets so we’re good.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 20, 2020)

Situation report from the foodhall in the main M & S branch in town.

Eggs - none.
Pasta - none.  Even the self-dispensing fill your own things were devoid of pasta, although the others had plenty of stuff in them.
Bread - quite a bit, but much sparser than usual.  Bought a small loaf and some seedy wholemeal pittas.
Frozen stuff - loads.
Tins - fairly sparse.
Fresh stuff (meat, fish, ready meals, cheese) - loads.
Milk - loads.
Gin - loads (thank fuck).
It was pretty quiet in there too compared to usual at that time on a Friday afternoon.

A fair number of shops were shut and town was noticeably quieter than usual which was a relief.  If only it was like that all the time.   I made sure I avoided walking through the shopping centre in case there was virus aerosol in the air.  Outside was nice and breezy.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Mint Peas are beautiful.
> Tarragon and Vinegar are my absolute fav tho’.
> Do like Reggae Reggae Peas too.


Wtf are reggae peas?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Wtf are reggae peas?


They're like regular peas, but with jam in.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2020)

I am sceptical about how flour is utterly sold out. I mean, sure, it is actually a good emergency product - compact, keeps for ages, many different uses - I have a few kilos myself - but I'm sceptical that people buying it actually know wtf they are going to do with it. (Probably nothing of course, like most of this stuff, just leave it in the cupboard and buy something else.) Also it goes a long way and there really isn't a need to buy huge sacks of it for the average household I'd have said.

I'm surprised how much booze there is in all the shops. A woman in front of me in Sainsburys did have two bags of sparkling rosé mind.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Wtf are reggae peas?


In Levi Roots book he has a Reggae Reggae Beans ‘recipe’ - basically add his RR sauce to beans. 

We add to peas.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2020)

Numbers said:


> In Levi Roots book he has a Reggae Reggae Beans ‘recipe’ - basically add his RR sauce to beans.
> 
> We add to peas.


What kind of peas ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

I usually have a few kgs of flour in at home but that is a rolling inventory that I only stock up once a month or so.

Bet there are a few people buying who think they have time on their hands. Maybe some projects with the kids or just a new hobby 

Could be that flour stocks are being diverted to sliced/packaged bread production  or maybe that due to unusual supply the 'packaged flour' is not keeping up with demand?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> What I really need to do is go through my copy of Jack Monroe's book Tin Can Cook and get a list of tins to buy. It's a good book but I only just realised that it's really hitting its peak utility now.


She's going to do a thing on Twitter now:


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I usually have a few kgs of flour in at home but that is a rolling inventory that I only stock up once a month or so.
> 
> Bet there are a few people buying who think they have time on their hands. Maybe some projects with the kids or just a new hobby
> 
> Could be that flour stocks are being diverted to sliced/packaged bread production  or maybe that due to unusual supply the 'packaged flour' is not keeping up with demand?


It could be that they just aren't used to having to restock it so fast. There's more actual bread on the shelves than flour.

I've been getting into flatbread recently anyway, bored with normal bread, and all this bollocks has just been a good reason for me to start making it myself, which is frankly a piece of piss.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> What kind of peas ?


Any really mate, mushy, marrowfat, garden, frozen.

Most of the above usually used in other dishes but since I was a young lad I preferred e.g. peas on toast to beans on toast, so with Mr Roots RR sauce the last few years in an isolation situation I’m an evangelist of this combination.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am sceptical about how flour is utterly sold out. I mean, sure, it is actually a good emergency product - compact, keeps for ages, many different uses - I have a few kilos myself - but I'm sceptical that people buying it actually know wtf they are going to do with it. (Probably nothing of course, like most of this stuff, just leave it in the cupboard and buy something else.) Also it goes a long way and there really isn't a need to buy huge sacks of it for the average household I'd have said.
> 
> I'm surprised how much booze there is in all the shops. A woman in front of me in Sainsburys did have two bags of sparkling rosé mind.


I've thought about that myself. It's great that people want to cook but those who have previously relied on ding meals and takeaway are now at serious risk of food poisoning with alien and potentially fatal ingredients like red kidney beans or chicken and just flummoxed by flour and whole potatoes, foods that need preparation. I'm not being a food snob, I'm genuinely curious about how they're getting on.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I'm not being a food snob,


You are a bit.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> You are a bit.


If I am it's because it's one of my special interests. I'd like to be offering help from a distance for that but that would then make me patronising even though it's far from what I want to do. Could I offer lessons via Skype or Zoom to help those less familiar with these things?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Mogden said:


> If I am it's because it's one of my special interests. I'd like to be offering help from a distance for that but that would then make me patronising even though it's far from what I want to do. Could I offer lessons via Skype or Zoom to help those less familiar with these things?


Is your kitchen clean enough?


----------



## Mogden (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is your kitchen clean enough?


Is it bollocks! I'm a scutty sod. Cos I'm quality control those at work think my house is anally clean. They couldn't be more wrong


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Is it bollocks! I'm a scutty sod. Cos I'm quality control those at work think my house is anally clean. They couldn't be more wrong


Get that camera on
Don't shower 
Wear as little as possible 
Have a few drinks 
Start cooking and broadcasting


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I've thought about that myself. It's great that people want to cook but those who have previously relied on ding meals and takeaway are now at serious risk of food poisoning with alien and potentially fatal ingredients like red kidney beans or chicken and just flummoxed by flour and whole potatoes, foods that need preparation. I'm not being a food snob, I'm genuinely curious about how they're getting on.


I know, yeah, and this is really not a great time to be getting serious food poisoning. I remember a thread on Twitter by someone in the US who worked in a kitchen which started off "ok so a bunch of you are going to be cooking for the first time ever now, here is what you need to know so you don't kill yourselves" and went on to talk about reheating, storage, cross contamination and so on - very useful.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am sceptical about how flour is utterly sold out. I mean, sure, it is actually a good emergency product - compact, keeps for ages, many different uses - I have a few kilos myself - but I'm sceptical that people buying it actually know wtf they are going to do with it. (Probably nothing of course, like most of this stuff, just leave it in the cupboard and buy something else.) Also it goes a long way and there really isn't a need to buy huge sacks of it for the average household I'd have said.
> 
> I'm surprised how much booze there is in all the shops. A woman in front of me in Sainsburys did have two bags of sparkling rosé mind.



At the start of this I had 6kg of strong white flour (I try to keep that much on hand generally, that is not me stopckpiling due to the current crisis), basically at this point I am not running out yet, but if I see any strong flour I will probably buy another bag or two of it - because I do bake my own bread regularly and know how much I am likely to need if this goes on for a few weeks - and let me stress, *both of us are now at home all day*.

Nate's usual work is in kitchens and bars where he will often eat a really good meal for free at work and some days does not need to eat at home at all because he has eaten all his meals at various places of work.  He now needs 3 meals a day at home and baking bread is cheap and filling, so we are getting through more of it than usual.

EDIT:  And yes I do wonder whether people who do not normally bake are overestimating what they might need.  Really glad that for me baking an ordinary white loaf is something I can do on autopilot without having to worry about whether it will be edible


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 20, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Any really mate, mushy, marrowfat, garden, frozen.
> 
> Most of the above usually used in other dishes but since I was a young lad I preferred e.g. peas on toast to beans on toast, so with Mr Roots RR sauce the last few years in an isolation situation I’m an evangelist of this combination.



Peas on toast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2020)

sojourner said:


> It's the work of a middle class mind, is all I can think. No one in their right minds would think it a good combination.


Tbf when I was a kid every pie and pea supper (and I'm talking pork pie and mushy peas!) had mint sauce on the table.

Though I'm not sure whether that was for the pie or peas.

I _really _want a pie and pea supper now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> Also some photos of left over food in Sainsbury:
> 
> * In best Peter Kate voice * : 'Black?!? Rice?!?'
> View attachment 202449
> ...


That is exactly like the Sainsburys I work in!! All those things are still on the shelf except the Oat So Simple. That's all gone.

The rice  amuses me. Absolutely no rice in the shelf except t that type.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is exactly like the Sainsburys I work in!! All those things are still on the shelf except the Oat So Simple. That's all gone.
> 
> The rice  amuses me. Absolutely no rice in the shelf except t that type.



I'd happily eat the black rice, but is it expensive?  We're on a really tight budget at the moment and I bet I'd walk past that too on the basis of value.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> I'd happily eat the black rice, but is it expensive?  We're on a really tight budget at the moment and I bet I'd walk past that too on the basis of value.


£2.65 per packet so yes


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> £2.65 per packet so yes



That's why it's still on the shelves then - I'm after the cheap shit


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> * In best Peter Kate voice * : 'Black?!? Rice?!?'


It’s the future.


----------



## Sue (Mar 20, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> no wonder there's no eggs anywhere[big topic on my local forums].  I never knew people ate so many


Me too/ It's quite astounding,


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Peas on toast


Yes.  Vinegar and Tarragon preferred, Mint acceptable.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am sceptical about how flour is utterly sold out. I mean, sure, it is actually a good emergency product - compact, keeps for ages, many different uses - I have a few kilos myself - but I'm sceptical that people buying it actually know wtf they are going to do with it. (Probably nothing of course, like most of this stuff, just leave it in the cupboard and buy something else.) Also it goes a long way and there really isn't a need to buy huge sacks of it for the average household I'd have said.



I did think that now would be a good time to perfect baking sour dough bread and had the foresight to buy a couple of bags of strong white flour in preparation, but alas I have no sour dough starter.

I managed to get a loaf at my local bakers so no need to start just yet.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 20, 2020)

no red lentils in all of thornton heath.   Now I know the world is really upended


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> no red lentils in all of thornton heath.   Now I know the world is really upended


See I just know that people are buying up stuff they wouldn't normally get or keep in stock.  The bare shelves around here are not accounted for by distribution problems, nor can they be fully accounted for by people being at home more and not being fed at school/work.

In order for every bloody supermarket in my area to be completely empty of tinned and dried goods before lunchtime means either a) the population has increased tenfold this week and there are that many more mouths to feed and bums to wipe, or b) people are greedy fuckers and just bulk buying stuff


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 20, 2020)

mr b has a desperate urge to go buy a sack of rice. even though we _have_ rice. even though i'm still doing the cooking. even though he would need to buy _other ingredients_ to go with the rice, in which case he could prolly pick up some rice at the same time 

i think it's some kind of lizard-brain reaction to uncertainty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> See I just know that people are buying up stuff they wouldn't normally get or keep in stock.  The bare shelves around here are not accounted for by distribution problems, nor can they be fully accounted for by people being at home more and not being fed at school/work.
> 
> In order for every bloody supermarket in my area to be completely empty of tinned and dried goods before lunchtime means either a) the population has increased tenfold this week and there are that many more mouths to feed and bums to wipe, or b) people are greedy fuckers and just bulk buying stuff


Absolutely! They're are certain things that rarely go out of stock at work because they are so popular that  stock is constantly been driven in ie eggs, pasta. 

And others that rarely go out of stock because they don't sell a lot ie luncheon meat, tinned curry, certain dried pulses 

At the moment they are all out of stick!


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

A small request. Can people please try to not refer to other people even the panic buyers who have taken all our flour as locusts ? It’s really grim.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> A small request. Can people please try to not refer to other people even the panic buyers who have taken all our flour as locusts ? It’s really grim.



I don't think there is anything more to it than it being a reference to a piece from a well respected nature series back in the day that showed a swarm of locusts going across a field of crops and leaving it bare (very few of us have seen that happen in person, but it has entered public consciousness due to nature documentary).  That is why it sticks in the memory.  No-one is actually calling people insects or likening this to starvation in areas with locust problems.  It is a metaphor that people instantly recognise, nothing more.


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

I know why people are saying it but it just seems wrong. Each to their own obvs.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> mr b has a desperate urge to go buy a sack of rice. even though we _have_ rice. even though i'm still doing the cooking. even though he would need to buy _other ingredients_ to go with the rice, in which case he could prolly pick up some rice at the same time
> 
> i think it's some kind of lizard-brain reaction to uncertainty


So many of our "rational" decisions are actually based on what other people are doing - and, really, is it that irrational to have an instinct that if lots of other people are grabbing stuff, maybe it's valuable and/or likely to vanish and we should make sure we have some? Like inductive reasoning, we don't always have the time to think everything through. Even if it would be the best idea if we did.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 20, 2020)

i've given him my opinion on the matter and the chance to think things through. if he still wants to buy a sack of rice tomoz we can have the conversation again 

(he doesn't cook, i do. i get in all the shopping, according to what will get used. WE HAVE RICE )


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So many of our "rational" decisions are actually based on what other people are doing - and, really, is it that irrational to have an instinct that if lots of other people are grabbing stuff, maybe it's valuable and/or likely to vanish and we should make sure we have some? Like inductive reasoning, we don't always have the time to think everything through. Even if it would be the best idea if we did.



It has a snowball effect too.  I haven't been able to buy rice or tinned tomatoes for a week.  If I see some tomorrow, am I just going to get 1 bag of rice or 1 tin of tomatoes and then try again next time I need those items and maybe not be able to get them?

It's going to take some effort to just buy what I need tbh, because what if I can't find any next week?

One thing I am taking away from this is that when things get back to normal, it wouldn't be unreasonable to keep a higher stock of tinned and dried goods in the kitchen, and keeping a base level of supplies to hand.   Not for things like this, and not on the level of some sort of zombie apocalypse prepper, but more like - what if I broke my leg and couldn't get out it might be useful to have more food in than half a bag of frozen sweetcorn and some squid.  I love both sweetcorn and squid, but ykwim.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 20, 2020)

Wife snagged some of the last crisps in the local Tesco express.

Ready salted though so really death can't come soon enough.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wife snagged some of the last crisps in the local Tesco express.
> 
> Ready salted though so really death can't come soon enough.



My local Iceland had Salt n Shake left, now they are my preference but crisps seem like an extravagance so we didn't get any


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> See I just know that people are buying up stuff they wouldn't normally get or keep in stock.  The bare shelves around here are not accounted for by distribution problems, nor can they be fully accounted for by people being at home more and not being fed at school/work.
> 
> In order for every bloody supermarket in my area to be completely empty of tinned and dried goods before lunchtime means either a) the population has increased tenfold this week and there are that many more mouths to feed and bums to wipe, or b) people are greedy fuckers and just bulk buying stuff


b) for sure.

Even the local stores near us both are emptying.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wife snagged some of the last crisps in the local Tesco express.
> 
> Ready salted though so really death can't come soon enough.


Is she still with you?


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

Numbers said:


> b) for sure.
> 
> Even the local stores near us both are emptying.



Yeah I was in Romans earlier in the week and some shelves were empty there too. I did manage to get some green lentils (was making lentil and potato curry) but they were running out of a lot of stuff.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh, Numbers - on another note, I have to take one of my boys up to the vet on Tuesday for his post-surgery (extensive dental work) follow-up - I spoke to them on the phone, they are only letting 1 person in with animals, and limiting numbers in the waiting room so we have to wait out on the street - just thought I would mention it in case you have to make a visit there cos iirc we go to the same vet.


----------



## circleline (Mar 20, 2020)

'They''ve started on the alcohol; my local tresco.  Fucking fat freaking bastards..


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

circleline said:


> 'They''ve started on the alcohol; my local tresco.  Fucking fat freaking bastards..


Spirit's? Wine? Beers? Ciders? What?


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

Morrison's was empty of most of the budget beer options over 4% abv when I was there at lunchtime - shelves were half empty but none of the "ooh that's a good bargain" stuff was left.  It was all stuff that was either bad value or you'd have to be desperate to drink.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Gotta say that, amongst the greedy bastards stories/pics, it's good to see some 'leading food experts' explaining this obvious truth to the government:
> 
> View attachment 202458



I agree to a point, but the mountain of loo rolls being looted


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

> The government needs to introduce *food rationing* urgently to prevent key workers and disadvantaged families going hungry, leading food experts have said in a letter to the prime minister today.
> 
> 
> Tim Lang, a former government adviser and professor of food policy at London’s City University, said a major food crisis was rapidly unfolding. Rationing is already taking place unofficially in supermarkets but in a way that takes no account of people’s need, he has told Downing Street along with fellow authors, Prof Erik Millstone of Sussex University, and Prof Terry Marsden of Cardiff University.
> ...



calls for rationing, i agree


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 20, 2020)

When you look at the issues in the supply chain and distribution then stocking up has been entirely rational. The issue isn't that getting extra is irrational, it's completely rational, it's that taking far more than you might need is antisocial and lacking in solidarity. But that's a natural byproduct of how atomised we've become and tbh I've taken great heart from how much social solidarity we've seen, the groups popping up, people helping neighbours they've never spoken to etc. It's surprised me.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 20, 2020)

I've been designated a key worker as per government. So, I'm gonna flash my company entry card and letter from government at supermarkets to jump the queue and get in first.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is she still with you?



Thankfully yes.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 21, 2020)

So an old friend is a delivery driver, delivering food, he said people were filling their garages with freezers. I wasn't too sure if I believed him. According to the blue box here it looks like he might be right...



I'm so angry with these cunts


----------



## Numbers (Mar 21, 2020)

We’re still without a freezer, we were going to go and get one today.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 21, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> So an old friend is a delivery driver, delivering food, he said people were filling their garages with freezers. I wasn't too sure if I believed him. According to the blue box here it looks like he might be right...
> 
> I'm so angry with these cunts



Don't worry, I'm sure we'll have power cuts at some point.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 21, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure we'll have power cuts at some point.



Yeah then it'll all go in the bin when it could have been eaten and not frozen.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 21, 2020)

I stocked up on steering wheel fluid - bought 3 bottles/3 litres as I have a leak. Will last a few months but thought best to get as I need car for work.

ETA: power steering fluid!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 21, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> So an old friend is a delivery driver, delivering food, he said people were filling their garages with freezers. I wasn't too sure if I believed him. According to the blue box here it looks like he might be right...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so angry with these cunts



Reassure your mate the seal went on mine in storm Ciara (power turned off when full) so I've had to order a new one to get through this. Should arrive next week.

Currently it's held together by a towel frozen to the bottom of the door...


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 21, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> I stocked up on steering wheel fluid - bought 3 bottles/3 litres as I have a leak. Will last a few months but thought best to get as I need car for work.



Never heard of 'steering wheel fluid'.

Going out now to panic buy it.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 21, 2020)

My wife's car has a very slow leak in one of the front tyres that require me to pump it up every couple of weeks I am feeling a need to start hoarding air just in case


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Gotta say that, amongst the greedy bastards stories/pics, it's good to see some 'leading food experts' explaining this obvious truth to the government:
> 
> View attachment 202458


It's neither obvious or the truth. The shortages are caused by selfish scum stockpiling and buying way more than they need to last a possible 2 week isolation. Even if we end up with a lockdown situation you'll still be allowed to go to get food like in other European countries.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> It's neither obvious or the truth. The shortages are caused by selfish scum stockpiling and buying way more than they need to last a possible 2 week isolation. Even if we end up with a lockdown situation you'll still be allowed to go to get food like in other European countries.


To be fair, I imagine people are hoping to not have to go shopping once the lurgy is fully airborne ...

I've been feeling a little guilty because I always have months of food available - albeit there are several  items I would miss ... I have more peanut butter than usual and a few other things .... but I'm comfortably off and have no family - which is also a reason I'm a bit of a prepper.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> It's neither obvious or the truth. The shortages are caused by selfish scum stockpiling and buying way more than they need to last a possible 2 week isolation. Even if we end up with a lockdown situation you'll still be allowed to go to get food like in other European countries.



For a general lockdown yes, but the advice has always been to remain at home if you have symptoms - no shopping trips allowed.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> To be fair, I imagine people are hoping to not have to go shopping once the lurgy is fully airborne ...
> 
> I've been feeling a little guilty because I always have months of food available - albeit there are several  items I would miss ... I have more peanut butter than usual and a few other things .... but I'm comfortably off and have no family.


I always have 2 weeks of food in incase I can't get out for medical reasons. I need to go shopping today to get some bits and pieces but am not hopeful from what I've heard and I don't have the energy to trawl round multiple shops. I can't even put an order in online as all the delivery slots are taken for the next 3 weeks. Even though I can cook from scratch I don't anymore as the last time I did I caused a gas explosion.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> For a general lockdown yes, but the advice has always been to remain at home if you have symptoms - no shopping trips allowed.


Correct for 2 weeks not 6 fucking months which is what some people seem to be shopping for.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2020)

Now the pubs are shut expect the alcohol shelves to be stripped bare by the end of the day.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2020)

I took down my recycling this morning. The food waste bin was a lot fuller than usual


----------



## Hollis (Mar 21, 2020)

Morrisons at 7am on a Saturday morning was busy - by 8.30 when i left it seemed to have quietened down... I guess the 7am slot attracted all the panic buyers (...me excepted of course).


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2020)

Come at me bro


----------



## Looby (Mar 21, 2020)

Epona said:


> Oh, Numbers - on another note, I have to take one of my boys up to the vet on Tuesday for his post-surgery (extensive dental work) follow-up - I spoke to them on the phone, they are only letting 1 person in with animals, and limiting numbers in the waiting room so we have to wait out on the street - just thought I would mention it in case you have to make a visit there cos iirc we go to the same vet.


We had to do this when my dog went in this week. Mr Looby had to call them and they came and got her then brought her out to the car when we picked her up. She was all wobbly and confused.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> It's neither obvious or the truth. The shortages are caused by selfish scum stockpiling and buying way more than they need to last a possible 2 week isolation. Even if we end up with a lockdown situation you'll still be allowed to go to get food like in other European countries.



Except there are going to be clear issues with supply chain when large swathes of world are in lockdown or at least heavily restricting movement with economic focus on manufacture/cultivation and provision of key goods. Where would the continuous supply of consumer goods come from?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyway imo stocking up to ensure your household can see through 2 - 4 weeks is entirely sensible, stocking up beyond that or when you know you are taking from your neighbours and community etc is antisocial and selfish individualism and most people probably know where the line is, even those who are ignoring it. Profiteers should be hanged from motorway bridges.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 21, 2020)

Getting worse here. Co-op stripped entirely of milk, first time I've seen this. And of course, they've started on the alcohol. Which isn't surprising.

Not long to the food riots.

Stocking up for 4 weeks in not reasonable or sensible. People doing it know they are depriving others and don't care. It's the ultimate test/proof of selfish consumer culture individualism. A real first world problem/creation.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Getting worse here. Co-op stripped entirely of milk, first time I've seen this. And of course, they've started on the alcohol. Which isn't surprising.
> 
> Not long to the food riots.
> 
> Stocking up for 4 weeks in not reasonable or sensible. People doing it know they are depriving others and don't care. It's the ultimate test/proof of selfish consumer culture individualism. A real first world problem/creation.



Well taking what you need while not depriving others can be a difficult thing to measure and there obviously are people who don't give a fuck (selfish individualism) but it clearly is rational/sensible to get basic goods now when there is a) clear issues in supply chain and b) a likelihood most households will need to quarantine at some point.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Stocking up for 4 weeks in not reasonable or sensible. People doing it know they are depriving others and don't care. It's the ultimate test/proof of selfish consumer culture individualism. A real first world problem/creation.


If you're in a high risk group it's justified, if you are to avoid interactions with other people.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2020)

all the stella cleared from my local nisa by 10.30 am. If the booze _and _food runs out there really will be trouble


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

Fwiw I don't think there will be food shortages as in an inability to find food but it will become quite restricted if global restrictions on movement, key workers only, manufacturing etc focused on key goods etc last any length of time


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2020)

It's really worrying that those of us trying to shop for neighbours/relies who are self-isolating are coming back with a tiny fraction of what's being requested.

The retail corps will have to start/ be told to start producing 'emergency bags' of basics that can be picked up by volunteers (preferably outside the fucking germ-ridden sheds). This would I suppose ultimately rely on some sort of rationing administration...but this is soon going to go critical.


----------



## Looby (Mar 21, 2020)

We’ve got a Waitrose very close to us. Mr Looby said it was really busy and emptying but nowhere near as bad as the big superstores. The only bread left was cheap I white so we got two (one for the freezer) and no skimmed milk but he managed to get crisps. 👍
It’s fresh food I worry about most, fresh veg like peppers which we shop for daily.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 21, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you're in a high risk group it's justified, if you are to avoid interactions with other people.



This is not what is happening. 

Unless all those high risk people just happen to have Volvo estates and massive fuck off freezers while, coincidentally, the pensioners I see with nowt in their trolleys are just happily living day to day.

Fuck the hoarders.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 21, 2020)

According to the gf’s family they are having no food panic buying issues in Portugal, shops are well stocked.

Got me thinking a bit as they tend to have smaller stores and more independent shops there, kind of a couple of decades behind this country (in a good kind of way mostly).

Anyhow, thinking about this, when I had my first supermarket job at Sainsbury’s in the late 80s they had a big warehouse bit on site, mostly under the store (strange beasts lurked there that were spoken of in hushed voices). Any stock running low on the shelves could be called up and replenished almost immediately, so empty shelves were not a common sight. Deliveries from suppliers came direct to the store, usually by the pallet load, so a large quantity of stock (and value) held on site.

Around the late 80s there was a change in how supermarkets operated, moving to the RDC (Regional Distribution Centre) model, where suppliers delivered to one large warehouse for each region, and within the warehouse order pickers would go up and down the aisles picking out a case or two of each item to go into cages or on pallets ready to be delivered to stores, whereby the cages would come straight off the lorry and onto the shop floor to be placed on the shelves. All very clever stuff, the warehouse aisles were stocked in the reverse order of how items are on the supermarket shelves, so the shelf stacker would have the goods ready to unload more or less in the right order. This meant no stock held on site in most supermarkets, so warehouse space could be turned into retail space or just not rented, less dead stock held on site which also kept the bean counters happy - all this ‘just in time delivery’ means they buy stuff off suppliers just as they need to use it.

What this also means is that now if there is a sudden rush on an item there are no means to immediately replace an item from stock on site until the next delivery in a day or two, hence the empty shelves, the sight of which then incentivises more panic buying. I wonder if other countries with a more old-fashioned approach to stock might be managing better?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah people stocking up chest freezer(s) in garages are pricks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> This is not what is happening.


I didn't say it was, but answering your sweeping generalisation that it isn't justified.  For some people it clearly is.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 21, 2020)

A friend on Facebook appealing for a specific brand of baby milk (can be difficult for small babies to change brand as their bodies can have trouble adapting). They’ve had it removed from their online shopping order as the supermarkets are out. Meanwhile it’s being sold on eBay at a premium. Absolute cunts out there.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Well taking what you need while not depriving others can be a difficult thing to measure and there obviously are people who don't give a fuck (selfish individualism) but it clearly is rational/sensible to get basic goods now when there is a) clear issues in supply chain and b) a likelihood most households will need to quarantine at some point.


The only issue in the supply chain is because scum are stockpiling and the system can't keep up. Just buy what you fucking need and the system will cope.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> The only issue in the supply chain is because scum are stockpiling and the system can't keep up.



Firstly that is demand not supply and secondly, holy fuck if you believe that


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 21, 2020)

With the school shut down we’re not bothering keeping the kitchens running as they’re only expecting about 30 pupils in (rather than the usual 400). They’re doing pack lunches made at another site. If worse comes I think the kitchen is pretty well stocked and I have a key. Pretty sure there’s about 20 litres of milk in the infant school fridge too, I might liberate it for the masses if stuff is still stupid on Monday (can’t have it myself).


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Firstly that is demand not supply and secondly, holy fuck if you believe that


Demand from selfish scummy bastards that the supply chain can't keep up with.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Demand from selfish scummy bastards that the supply chain can't keep up with.



But where is the supply going to come from. Are the factories open as usual, the wholesale markets, the borders. Come on now.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 21, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I didn't say it was, but answering your sweeping generalisation that it isn't justified.  For some people it clearly is.



I'd rather make a 'sweeping generalisation' that momentarily ignores a minority of people who are in need than sweep the shelves of stuff for those in need.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 21, 2020)

Nothing.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 21, 2020)

Noodles, pots and pots of them. Bought 12 since thursday.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> But where is the supply going to come from. Are the factories open as usual, the wholesale markets, the borders. Come on now.


Can't remember whether it was on here or on the news but British manufacturers of bog rolls have 84 million in their warehouses. The government is *not* shutting down manufacturing of essentials like bog roll and food. The government is *not* stopping delivery drivers doing their jobs. In-fact they have relaxed the rules on delivery hours and drivers hours. Anyone stockpiling is a CUNT of the highest order.


----------



## GailL (Mar 21, 2020)

I bought 3 weeks a go a huge bottle of Aloe Vera gel and rubbing alcohol, so making my hand sanitizer. I am stocking up red wine now, lol


----------



## hash tag (Mar 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> But where is the supply going to come from. Are the factories open as usual, the wholesale markets, the borders. Come on now.


Wasn't there some massive stockpiling following Brexit?

I drooped by to say the panic appears to be over. After yesterdays nightmare we took a walk to the farmers market, saw the huge cues and walked away.
Stopped by in local supermarket earlier. There were not that many people in there and they queues to pay were minimal. Most of the shelves were quite well stocked.
Fortunatly we were in there at the right time and secured some bog roll. I spied someone with some, made my way to the correct shelves and there were about
10 packs there, being guarded   
There are queues in many stores as entry is being strictly monitored but other than that, I think people are shopped out.
Official. Panic over.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Wasn't there some massive stockpiling following Brexit?
> 
> I drooped by to say the panic appears to be over. After yesterdays nightmare we took a walk to the farmers market, saw the huge cues and walked away.
> Stopped by in local supermarket earlier. There were not that many people in there and they queues to pay were minimal. Most of the shelves were quite well stocked.
> ...


Unless they are waiting for payday so they can start again.


----------



## xes (Mar 21, 2020)

GailL said:


> I bought 3 weeks a go a huge bottle of Aloe Vera gel and rubbing alcohol, so making my hand sanitizer. I am stocking up red wine now, lol


Aloe vera gel is notoriously difficult to mix with alcohol. You need glycerine. This stuff. 








						Buy Glycerine Glycerol Online | Aromantic
					

Source Glycerine Glycerol from one of the UK's leading providers of organic beauty and natural skincare. Free UK delivery on orders over £75. Excluding VAT.




					www.aromantic.co.uk
				




Keep the gel though, you can use that on your skin as it is.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Can't remember whether it was on here or on the news but British manufacturers of bog rolls have 84 million in their warehouses. The government is *not* shutting down manufacturing of essentials like bog roll and food. The government is *not* stopping delivery drivers doing their jobs. In-fact they have relaxed the rules on delivery hours and drivers hours. Anyone stockpiling is a CUNT of the highest order.



Right so all goods and services are unaffected, everything is domestically produced, border restrictions don't apply to consumer goods so no effect. Get a grip.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 21, 2020)

My ex went shopping this morning. Came back with everything on the wish list. Still no loo roll or pasta in the supermarkets but they've got them in the corner shop.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 21, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I read somewhere about a survival dish made with oats layered with smoked fish in a barrel. I think it was for arctic conditions as they eat it uncooked just out of the frozen barrel and warmed up to room temp. Yum yum.


Yes the Hi-line Barrel Diet, I heard Waitrose are interested


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Right so all goods and services are unaffected, everything is domestically produced, border restrictions don't apply to consumer goods so no effect. Get a grip.


I didn't say everything would be totally unaffected. As for border problems, even in countries that are in complete lockdown they are still letting goods across the border although they are being delayed due to health checks on the drivers.

Why are you being such an apologist for the stockpiling cunts?

Anyone who is hoarding and claims to be a socialist is an even bigger cunt.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> I didn't say everything would be totally unaffected. As for border problems, even in countries that are in complete lockdown they are still letting goods across the border although they are being delayed due to health checks on the drivers.
> 
> Why are you being such an apologist for the stockpiling cunts?
> 
> Anyone who is hoarding and claims to be a socialist is an even bigger cunt.



Christ. You don't do nuance do you. 

I've been clear hoarding is anti social, but don't think chucking in (the vast majority of) people who have stocked up a couple of weeks worth is helpful.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 21, 2020)

moomoo said:


> We are open 24 hours and our delivery usually arrives at around 3am. There were loo rolls in store at 6am this morning



Cheers for the inside info  Now i just need a tent and sleeping bag


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Can't remember whether it was on here or on the news but British manufacturers of bog rolls have 84 million in their warehouses. The government is *not* shutting down manufacturing of essentials like bog roll and food. The government is *not* stopping delivery drivers doing their jobs. In-fact they have relaxed the rules on delivery hours and drivers hours. Anyone stockpiling is a CUNT of the highest order.



There’s about sixty million arses in this country, giving an allowance for nappy wearers/bidet owners, so 84 million is like one and a third of a roll each. That’s probably about a week or two of supply. What do we do after that?


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2020)

Cake shops need to start selling their eggs. There's fuck all elsewhere.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 21, 2020)

Apparently there may soon be issues with demand for loo role. When every one realises this is madness, many people may not need to buy any for a long time


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 21, 2020)

magneze said:


> Cake shops need to start selling their eggs. There's fuck all elsewhere.



I got some in Morrisons today. They had things like beef mince where there was none yesterday and tinned good like raviolli starting to reappear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2020)

Not panic buying as such, but I happened upon a specialist shop while in town and now have seaweed, shitake mushrooms and black fungus...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Can't remember whether it was on here or on the news but British manufacturers of bog rolls have 84 million in their warehouses. The government is *not* shutting down manufacturing of essentials like bog roll and food. The government is *not* stopping delivery drivers doing their jobs. In-fact they have relaxed the rules on delivery hours and drivers hours. Anyone stockpiling is a CUNT of the highest order.





Dogsauce said:


> There’s about sixty million arses in this country, giving an allowance for nappy wearers/bidet owners, so 84 million is like one and a third of a roll each. That’s probably about a week or two of supply. What do we do after that?



I posted that, the figure of 84 million in stock was just ONE manufacturer, who has also upped production from their usual 4.7 million rolls per day.

Other manufacturers were reportedly in a similiar position, then there's even more in the supermarket's own warehouses, we are net exporters of bog roll, despite the fucking rumour on social media that we import most from China, fucking fuckwits.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 21, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Cheers for the inside info  Now i just need a tent and sleeping bag



We’re not open 24 hours anymore.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 21, 2020)

Supermarkets really shouldn't be allowing people to stockpile - some at least are now restricting maximum number of the same products people buy. Of course people are going to panic and buy what they can if they see empty shelves.


----------



## chilango (Mar 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah people stocking up chest freezer(s) in garages are pricks



...at least if shit gets proper apocalyptic we'll know where to find food supplies.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 21, 2020)

I have also heard that freezers are the item du jour for the panic buying afflicted, apparently sellers are being overwhelmed with orders. Of course once people have these they will start buying frozen foods to fill them with!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2020)

moomoo said:


> We’re not open 24 hours anymore.



Our local big Tesco is now closed from 10 pm - 6 am to allow re-stocking, they are right in the middle of a residential area, so had restrictions on overnight deliveries, but those have been lifted.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 21, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Our local big Tesco is now closed from 10 pm - 6 am to allow re-stocking, they are right in the middle of a residential area, so had restrictions on overnight deliveries, but those have been lifted.


Same here, all the nearby 24-hour ones have knocked that on the head. Shame, as I was planning to go shopping at 3am to avoid everyone.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2020)

Today I managed to find and buy some basics from Iceland and one of our local independent grocers and am now sorted for food for around 10 days (will probably need to get some milk and eggs by the end of the week but otherwise ok) - I got:

2 tins of chopped tomatoes (I prefer the whole ones but any port in a storm)
2kg bag of rice
1 tin of red kidney beans
1 cabbage
1 bag of quorn mince
1 bag of quorn southern style burgers
4 tin multipack of spaghetti hoops (some lunches for Nate sorted there!)
3 orange peppers
some red chillies
5 apples (pink somethingorother)
2 days worth of potatoes
1 bag of macaroni
1 bag of bucatini (best long pasta ever, perfect with putanesca sauce - odd selection left in the shop, all the popular pasta shapes were sold out but I am happy with what I got)
1 pack Mr Brains Faggots (haven't had these for years, was pretty much the only thing left in the shop apart from the quorn)
2 packs shortbread biscuits

So I am now pretty happy and have planned a menu for the next week, need to make some more bread, have a little beef mince, diced beef, fish fingers, squid, carrots, sweetcorn, a little spinach and a couple of beef burgers in the freezer and some of the curry I made the other day, have fresh onions and garlic, so I've gone from not having a lot in to being fairly well stocked (but not stockpiled!  Reasonable amount of food for us)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 21, 2020)

I was concerned that people might panic buy lager, but there seemed to have been plenty around earlier today. That might be a reflection of how many places sell lager around here, or that some people are going to say "ok let's head to the pub wait a second shit" quite soon. I have a modest twelve cans now anyway, from two different shops. Also a dented tin of jackfruit from the co-op.

The Brewdog was selling beer for takeaway/delivery. If you like that sort of thing.

Still cops going up and down the high street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2020)

magneze said:


> Cake shops need to start selling their eggs. There's fuck all elsewhere.


I found a source of eggs this afternoon - a cafe in town had a sign offering to sell half a dozen eggs to whoever pops in.  Going back tomorrow to see if they're open and have eggs as I don't have any in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2020)

Local Coop was a bit bereft of wine earlier, but thankfully had sufficient stocks of gin.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2020)

magneze said:


> Cake shops need to start selling their eggs. There's fuck all elsewhere.



Not so good around here, all the cake shops that have sprung up over the last year seemingly from no-where are all proudly vegan...


----------



## Saffy (Mar 21, 2020)

The lovely cafe near me has started a take away and delivery service and said if you need butter or eggs to bring a tupperware box along and they'll see what they have spare.


----------



## chilango (Mar 21, 2020)

Cider and Lager shelves empty. Plenty of Ales, IPAs and Sours left.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 21, 2020)

Still nothing. Haven't gone hungry or dirty yet.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 21, 2020)

.


----------



## strung out (Mar 21, 2020)

Bought 20kg of rice this morning.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> There’s about sixty million arses in this country, giving an allowance for nappy wearers/bidet owners, so 84 million is like one and a third of a roll each. That’s probably about a week or two of supply. What do we do after that?


They are still producing the fucking things and have even ramped up production because of dickheads stockpiling. Then of course there are all the fucking bogrolls pricks have stockpiled already.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2020)

I found the promised land


----------



## maomao (Mar 21, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I found the promised land
> View attachment 202665


I hope you bought all of them.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

magneze said:


> Cake shops need to start selling their eggs. There's fuck all elsewhere.


This isn't avian flu. All the fucking chickens are still there and still laying eggs.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2020)

maomao said:


> I hope you bought all of them.


I didn’t, but I’ll sell you the GPS location data for £10.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Supermarkets really shouldn't be allowing people to stockpile - some at least are now restricting maximum number of the same products people buy. Of course people are going to panic and buy what they can if they see empty shelves.


Problem there is that there is nothing to stop the dickheads going into the shop, buying their limit, loading the car with it and going back in for another load and using a different till.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Problem there is that there is nothing to stop the dickheads going into the shop, buying their limit, loading the car with it and going back in for another load and using a different till.



Machine gun turrets, sorted


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I found the promised land
> View attachment 202665


Mum said they were giving away 9 packs of bog roll to anyone who wanted them in Wilko this morning.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 21, 2020)

Went to Morrisons this afternoon. Got most of what I wanted but they had no pet food at all. May have to resort to feeding the dogs on stockpiling dickheads.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 21, 2020)

Pet food is my main concern tbh - try online at midnight..

I'm going to be using my local shops more from now on... just went there and they seem well-stocked..


----------



## GailL (Mar 21, 2020)

xes said:


> Aloe vera gel is notoriously difficult to mix with alcohol. You need glycerine. This stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed! You have to add some water too, in order to keep it gel-looking. When I mixed it at first, it was green liquid with a floating white "chewing gum" inside, then added some water as I read the alcohol shouldn't be more than 60% and the rubbing one was 96%.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 21, 2020)

GailL said:


> Yes, I noticed! You have to add some water too, in order to keep it gel-looking. When I mixed it at first, it was green liquid with a floating white "chewing gum" inside, then added some water as I read the alcohol shouldn't be more than 60% and the rubbing one was 96%.



alcohol content should be 60-80% to kill coronavirus


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Problem there is that there is nothing to stop the dickheads going into the shop, buying their limit, loading the car with it and going back in for another load and using a different till.



ahen I went in Costco last week it was one pack of bog roll per membership card, which would have stopped people getting more (though why you’d want more than the 40 rolls you get in their smallest bulk pack nobody knows).


----------



## xes (Mar 21, 2020)

GailL said:


> Yes, I noticed! You have to add some water too, in order to keep it gel-looking. When I mixed it at first, it was green liquid with a floating white "chewing gum" inside, then added some water as I read the alcohol shouldn't be more than 60% and the rubbing one was 96%.


It needs to be between 60-95% you need it above 60. It's about the alcohol breaking down the oils in the skin and removing them. So it needs to be quite high. You also have to account for evaporation when making it, so aim for around 80%.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 21, 2020)

With all this talk of Coronavirus, I got a sudden urge to drink some Corona, so I've just been into town to get some, and I had to go to 5 shops before I found any. I even went to Tesco, for shame, and they had no beer of any description... The world's gone mad!
But I did eventually find some Corona in a Dunne's store, and they were on special offer. Half price! They were some of the only beers left on the shelves. Maybe people thought they contained the virus? I dunno, but there were 4 crates left, so I bought two, and left the other two for anyone else who might be in my position.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 21, 2020)

xes said:


> It needs to be between 60-95% you need it above 60. It's about the alcohol breaking down the oils in the skin and removing them. So it needs to be quite high. You also have to account for evaporation when making it, so aim for around 80%.



I've read 60-80% so I've aimed for 70%. I was going through mental gymnastics trying to work out how to calculate the amount of water I'd need for 250 ml alcohol and eventually decided on 100 ml water as in 250/350= 71%. 

Only reference I can find at the moment on 90% + not being effective is: Is 70% or 90% isopropyl alcohol better for disinfecting? - Quora


----------



## two sheds (Mar 21, 2020)

"A concentration of 70% ethanol is also recommended by the WHO for disinfecting small surfaces"









						Persistence of coronaviruses on inanimate surfaces and their inactivation with biocidal agents
					

Currently, the emergence of a novel human coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, has become a global health concern causing severe respiratory tract infections in h…




					www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## iona (Mar 21, 2020)

For the people talking about buying / not having a sourdough starter - you don't need one. Just need flour and water to make your own, that's it. Iirc wholewheat or rye flours are meant to be better to start with coz they have more yeast, but white flour should work too.


----------



## circleline (Mar 21, 2020)

Surgical spirit is useful and a fiver a bottle in the chemist.  Have eked out hand-sanitiser with it recently..  

And I love the smell of surgical spirit in the morning..


----------



## Tankus (Mar 22, 2020)

If they are short of staff and logistics to retail it


planetgeli said:


> There is and will be no shortage of petrol. The opposite is true. The Saudis are involved in a complicated price war. This has driven production up and the price of petrol down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*my place was 30% down .....and that was before the kids were sent home


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Mar 22, 2020)

Pretty much all, supermarkets and local, are already doing this from what I’ve seen.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 22, 2020)

Just been and filled up a couple of petrol cans so I can mow my mums lawn and cut her hedge over the summer.


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2020)

Has anyone yet tried having a word with / shaming other people in the shops if you spot them with huge piles of duplicated products? I mean instead of waiting for police to be stationed in every tesco or the government to sort it out or supermarket staff to put themselves at risk. I don’t know might work if people felt ashamed and a bit scared of their fellow shoppers .


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)

GailL said:


> Yes, I noticed! You have to add some water too, in order to keep it gel-looking. When I mixed it at first, it was green liquid with a floating white "chewing gum" inside, then added some water as I read the alcohol shouldn't be more than 60% and the rubbing one was 96%.


aloe vera gel IS mostly water already. the successful recipes are useing apres-soleil which is a synthetic gel with a token amount of aloe vera


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> aloe vera gel IS mostly water already. the successful recipes are useing apres-soleil which is a synthetic gel with a token amount of aloe vera



The consumer sanitiser sold in small bottles in shops (containing polyacrylic acid aka carbomer) is almost like hair gel and quite different to the commercial stuff used hospitals and automated dispensers etc, which is more runny (usually with glycerin). If you're starting with 70% IPA you don't really want to be diluting it too much further in an attempt to make it gel-like.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)

Even when you start with 99 percent IPA, adding 1/3 pure aloe vera gel means you end up with 66 percent IPA and a bundle of cellulose 
...


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> Has anyone yet tried having a word with / shaming other people in the shops if you spot them with huge piles of duplicated products? I mean instead of waiting for police to be stationed in every tesco or the government to sort it out or supermarket staff to put themselves at risk. I don’t know might work if people felt ashamed and a bit scared of their fellow shoppers .



They might actually be buying for vulnerable people, food banks or the many community initiatives that have sprung up. Probably best to start off by inquiring politely and hoping they put their multiple products to good use.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> They might actually be buying for vulnerable people, food banks or the many community initiatives that have sprung up. Probably best to start off by inquiring politely and hoping they put their multiple products to good use.


Then they could just say so. 
I might start doing it. It will be quite hard to pluck up the courage to challenge people but probably worth giving it a try.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 22, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> All I want is some pasta. I don’t want loads, just a couple of packets would be plenty. There seems to be pasta nowhere in Brum. Driving me up the wall. I can’t understand why people are still stripping the shelves, they must surely have enough to last them several weeks now.



Lifehack: go to Ann Summers - they sell penis shaped pasta.


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> They might actually be buying for vulnerable people, food banks or the many community initiatives that have sprung up. Probably best to start off by inquiring politely and hoping they put their multiple products to good use.


Thats true. But still might be helpful if a little bit of this were done by everyone who feels able rather than waiting for non existent police or leaving it all to the already overworked staff.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

Just been to my local shop for some butter. Shopkeeper says it has calmed down a bit since Friday. He stopped a man buying 2 big bags of flour "one per customer". He was fine about it and everyone else in the shop was mumbling their approval.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> Thats true. But still might be helpful if a little bit of this were done by everyone who feels able rather than waiting for non existent police or leaving it all to the already overworked staff.



I agree, I'm just saying don't start off by calling them a selfish cunt.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Even when you start with 99 percent IPA, adding 1/3 pure aloe vera gel means you end up with 66 percent IPA and a bundle of cellulose
> ...
> 
> View attachment 202732


Surely the best way is 70% IPA and 30% water and then put hand cream on afterwards.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 22, 2020)

Meat section in Morrisons was fully stocked. I'm still in some epic queues though for my small basket. Got hand sanatiser as someone had tried to panic buy and I got two bottles before it went back on the empty shelves. Most importantly I got beer.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 22, 2020)

One guy started getting arsy with the staff and the crowds shouted at him. Real community spirit. Who would have thought?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just been to my local shop for some butter. Shopkeeper says it has calmed down a bit since Friday. He stopped a man buying 2 big bags of flour "one per customer". He was fine about it and everyone else in the shop was mumbling their approval.


I thought this, but turns out I lied Tesco shoppers 'fight' as hundreds queue for coronavirus supplies at NHS hour


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I thought this, but turns out I lied Tesco shoppers 'fight' as hundreds queue for coronavirus supplies at NHS hour


Fuck 
I am quite concerned about people descending into savage behaviour.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 22, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Real community spirit mob rule. Who would have thought?


ftfy


----------



## magneze (Mar 22, 2020)

Supermarkets around here seem to be largely restocked now. Got some eggs. 🍳


----------



## hash tag (Mar 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> Has anyone yet tried having a word with / shaming other people in the shops if you spot them with huge piles of duplicated products? I mean instead of waiting for police to be stationed in every tesco or the government to sort it out or supermarket staff to put themselves at risk. I don’t know might work if people felt ashamed and a bit scared of their fellow shoppers .


I have just called out a neighbour on a local community group. They offered their airbnb place out in the country at a considerable discount for any wanting to self isolate out of town.
They really did not understand or appreciate the problems this will cause  How many hospitals to cover the whole of Cornwall, one?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 22, 2020)

Judging by our local Tesco shelves, sourdough bread has won the Least Popular Bread Variety prize. Twice in a row it was the only thing left in the entire aisle.


----------



## maomao (Mar 22, 2020)

So. Sensible prepper or selfish locust? Please judge me.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> So. Sensible prepoer or selfish locust? Please judge me.
> 
> View attachment 202760



That's fuck all. Show us your garage.


----------



## maomao (Mar 22, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> That's fuck all. Show us your garage.


I threw the chest freezer away cause it went a bit mouldy so nothing of worth out there. Kitchen fridge freezer's full of home cooked curry and ragu. Few extra cans downstairs. That's it. I'd kill for a whole chicken or two but haven't seen one in over a week.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> I threw the chest freezer away cause it went a bit mouldy so nothing of worth out there. Kitchen fridge freezer's full of home cooked curry and ragu. Few extra cans downstairs. That's it. I'd kill for a whole chicken or two but haven't seen one in over a week.



They're coming back as I saw today. Obviously people only have so much space in their freezers.


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2020)

Just bought 2 bottles of Tonic water as it was posted on here that's it is most definitely the cure. (at least that's how i read it)


----------



## andysays (Mar 22, 2020)

I've been receiving updates from Sainsbury's recently. Here's the latest from earlier this morning


Dear andysays,We are continuing to work around the clock to feed the nation in these challenging times.Many of you have written to me in the past 24 hours to tell me that you like the idea of priority shopping for NHS workers and for elderly and disabled customers, but that these should be at different times.We have therefore decided to allow NHS and social care workers to shop in our supermarkets for half an hour before they open each day. So anyone with NHS ID will be able to shop from 07.30-08.00 every day from Monday to Saturday. We're delighted to be able to offer priority shopping to all the hard-working NHS staff across the country who are working so hard to keep us all safe and well.In addition to this, every Monday, Wednesday and Friday, all our supermarkets will dedicate 08.00-09.00 to serving elderly customers, disabled customers and carers.Many of you have also asked me about priority online delivery slots for elderly, disabled and vulnerable customers.We have been able to identify a number of customers as elderly and vulnerable based on the information they have given us previously. These details would include date of birth and if you have ever used our vulnerable customer helpline. For all of these customers, we will email you today (Sunday) with information on when slots will become available.If you do not receive an email and you consider yourself to be vulnerable, please visit our Groceries Online website on Monday for information on how to contact us. We are also working as quickly as possible on an option for people to register themselves as disabled and vulnerable on their online shopping accounts.Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to get in touch with me and share your feedback - it's because of you that we are making these changes and we will continue to listen, learn and adapt during this uncertain time.


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> I threw the chest freezer away cause it went a bit mouldy so nothing of worth out there. Kitchen fridge freezer's full of home cooked curry and ragu. Few extra cans downstairs. That's it. I'd kill for a whole chicken or two but haven't seen one in over a week.



I usually roast a chicken at the weekend, wish I had one, I love a nice roast!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2020)

#dailyapocalypsewalk 

Went to the local shop. They were pretty much cleared out of anything fresh or 'in demand' but got a bottle of wine. They deliver the papers round our way so know most the oldies. Said they had been putting aside essentials from each delivery then dropping it round to older/high risk folk  

Strolled on to town. The car boot sale (tiny turnout) was packing up  but mostly people were distancing decently enough. Lots of people/families out cycling and running which I suppose is a good thing. 

Went to Asda again. Chatted to the lass I know who works there who said the car park was pretty full an hour before opening and people queuing  

When I got there 1ish they were out of toilet roll, eggs, flour and milk. Tins and pasta low/gone depending on what you wanted. Otherwise was pretty well stocked. 

Got a loaf of bread, chicken, some yeast, cheese, ham, wine. No Spinach so got Kale. 

No queues at the till and people mostly distancing. Few people queuing close  but worse was two women standing IN the doorway chatting away forcing people to almost squeeze past  I had a word and they tutted at me but moved away.


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2020)

Got some seeds etc. to try and grow some veg in our tiny garden. B&Q were making people queue outside and only letting 10 in at a time.


----------



## treelover (Mar 22, 2020)

andysays said:


> I've been receiving updates from Sainsbury's recently. Here's the latest from earlier this morning
> 
> 
> Dear andysays,We are continuing to work around the clock to feed the nation in these challenging times.Many of you have written to me in the past 24 hours to tell me that you like the idea of priority shopping for NHS workers and for elderly and disabled customers, but that these should be at different times.We have therefore decided to allow NHS and social care workers to shop in our supermarkets for half an hour before they open each day. So anyone with NHS ID will be able to shop from 07.30-08.00 every day from Monday to Saturday. We're delighted to be able to offer priority shopping to all the hard-working NHS staff across the country who are working so hard to keep us all safe and well.In addition to this, every Monday, Wednesday and Friday, all our supermarkets will dedicate 08.00-09.00 to serving elderly customers, disabled customers and carers.Many of you have also asked me about priority online delivery slots for elderly, disabled and vulnerable customers.We have been able to identify a number of customers as elderly and vulnerable based on the information they have given us previously. These details would include date of birth and if you have ever used our vulnerable customer helpline. For all of these customers, we will email you today (Sunday) with information on when slots will become available.If you do not receive an email and you consider yourself to be vulnerable, please visit our Groceries Online website on Monday for information on how to contact us. We are also working as quickly as possible on an option for people to register themselves as disabled and vulnerable on their online shopping accounts.Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to get in touch with me and share your feedback - it's because of you that we are making these changes and we will continue to listen, learn and adapt during this uncertain time.



wish Tesco would do this, been with them years, on the monthly saver, etc,


----------



## andysays (Mar 22, 2020)

treelover said:


> wish Tesco would do this, been with them years, on the monthly saver, etc,


Maybe, if enough people suggest it, they will...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2020)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I don't get these pix of completely empty shelves on both sides either.
> 
> In our local supermarkets, most areas have plenty in stock, with only selected extra special   shelves swept clear. Plenty of milk and bread round here still, for example.





sojourner said:


> It's a famous Northern chippy, but yeh, you can get it in tins now. Or you could, before insanity hit.
> 
> *What don't you get* William of Walworth ? *Because it's not happening by you, it can't be true?*



Where *the fuck* in that earlier post of mine did I express _disbelief_??? 

There's a *major* difference between disbelief,  and mere incomprehension, of something that _I'm perfectly well aware_ is actually happening 

And here's some more  ????


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2020)

After the pubs had closed on Friday (good job I and friends were in Bristol for *quality* beer!! ), I should not have been surprised that Sainsbury's on Clifton Triangle was swept clean of *all *beer and cider by 11 am the next morning!! 

Fortunately, Little Waitrose nearby, was still full of quality bottled ales  
(the champagne and gin had ran out there, mind    )

So at Waitrose, I *panic-bought* ten bottles of various : Fullers ESB, St. Austell Proper Job, Bristol Beer Festival Milk Stout, etc.,   , to take round to my friends' houseparty all Saturday long** with rock DVDs   ... they had *also *panic-bought-up the previous day ....
**(Well, the pubs *had* fucking closed   )


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm not panic buying anything. Every time I go in there's nothing I need left. 

Did get a tin of mandarin segments. Won't crack them open until shit gets really real (and I've eaten all the soup).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2020)

BlanketAddict said:


> I'm not panic buying anything. Every time I go in there's nothing I need left.
> 
> Did get a tin of mandarin segments. Won't crack them open until shit gets really real (and I've eaten all the soup).



Welcome, you one tin wonder. Myself & Spymaster have stockpiled at least 4 tins of Heinz macaroni cheese between us. Mmmm, tinned peaches in a rich sugar syrup - I may have to bag a tin when I vulture out tomorra!!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 22, 2020)

Fucks sake I'd forgotten about tinned ravioli. Twat. Better not have all gone next time I get to shops.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Welcome, you one tin wonder. Myself & Spymaster have stockpiled at least 4 tins of Heinz macaroni cheese between us. Mmmm, tinned peaches in a rich sugar syrup - I may have to bag a tin when I vulture out tomorra!!



It was interesting to see just what hadn't been stripped bare....

Endless Yorkshire Puddings, freezers full of ice cream. 

Also quite tickled to notice that the artisan expensive brands had been mostly ignored.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2020)

BlanketAddict said:


> Endless Yorkshire Puddings
> 
> Also quite tickled to notice that the artisan expensive brands had been mostly ignored.



You’re from the Midlands then I take it?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Fucks sake I'd forgotten about tinned ravioli. Twat. Better not have all gone next time I get to shops.



Heinz tinned Rav is the bollocks. Not been able to get any tinned fuck all myself for the last two weeks!


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Welcome, you one tin wonder. Myself & Spymaster have stockpiled at least 4 tins of Heinz macaroni cheese between us. Mmmm, tinned peaches in a rich sugar syrup - I may have to bag a tin when I vulture out tomorra!!


I've managed to secure a tin of princes chicken curry. Literally can't wait to crack open that beauty.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2020)

xes said:


> I've managed to secure a tin of princes chicken curry. Literally can't wait to crack open that beauty.



Sick fuck.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

magneze said:


> Supermarkets around here seem to be largely restocked now. Got some eggs. 🍳



I got to asda just as an egg delivery was being put out on the shelves. I grabbed something at random, not wanting to get in the way of the staff but not wanting to miss out on some protein either, turns out I got some highfalutin blue eggs from some artisan chickens or something. They taste just like normal eggs to me though.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> You’re from the Midlands then I take it?



Hahaha! No, South Devon. Pasties really are better down here 😄


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2020)

There was plenty of weed around in Bristol this weekend just gone, maybe not in Sainsbury's, etc.., though! 

Panic buying no issue on that one there, for now


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2020)

Stick to pasties then, & leave tinned foods for those that need them. Fucking Devonions!


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 22, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> There was plenty of weed around in Bristol this weekend just gone, maybe not in Sainsbury's, etc.., though!
> 
> Panic buying no issue on that one there, for now



_gets in car, points it towards the M5_


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 22, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They're coming back as I saw today. Obviously people only have so much space in their freezers.



I heard anecdotally that a local supplier has had a run on chest freezers. 

What do you do when the freezer's full? Buy another freezer! 

It'd be funny if well, you know...


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 23, 2020)

Just scored 2kg of rice from Lidl. Of the 10kg they had left. First rice in two weeks.

Spoke to the till worker in Tesco and asked her if it was people clearing them out at 7am or if it was supply issues. She said both. And then said 'you should see it here at 7am'.

No eggs, pasta etc.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 23, 2020)

Three cases of ale from the local brewery ordered and on their way.


----------



## chilango (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Heinz tinned Rav is the bollocks.



...and the teeth and nails too tbf


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 23, 2020)

BlanketAddict said:


> I heard anecdotally that a local supplier has had a run on chest freezers.
> 
> What do you do when the freezer's full? Buy another freezer!
> 
> It'd be funny if well, you know...


There will be a glut of nearly new freezers on Ebay early next year


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> There will be a glut of nearly new freezers on Ebay early next year



I hope so, my fridge has been knackered for ages, could do with a barely used second hand one!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

ordered a box of 100 disposable gloves on ebay. fed up of going to supermarket and picking up shopping baskets that god knows how many people have touched.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2020)

Vegetables, this morning. Shops round here have been absolutely decimated and our diet was starting to look a bit poor, so I went in late to work, and stocked up on veggies instead. Two big bags of them which will be turned into various soups and stews over the next few days.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Just had our Tesco delivery. A day early. The woman was very cheerful, through the door. A few changes but not too bad. 


3 small carrots instead of 500g
3 small bananas, instead of 5.
6 medium eggs instead of 12 large.
only one bottle of Sambuca.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2020)

Picked up some Gram Flour (loads of it in the shop) to experiment with when I did some shopping for neighbour. 

Also wine 
Also garlic infused olive oil


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2020)

#dailyapocalypsewalk

Know we are locked down but I decided to combine my one allotted exercise with my one allotted walk to the shop. 

Asda (here) are limiting to 20 customers in the shop. 
Queued outside for 15ish minutes and used their 3m distancing markers  

There was a really nasty couple getting angry at the staff for limiting them to 'only' 3x 4pts of milk  the poor manager was really upset so I (have a go hero) went over to have a word. Thankfully a much bigger (I am well hard btw) bloke than me got there first and diffused the situation. I stood behind him saying stuff like 'yeah' and 'here here you rotter' as my contribution #hero

Stocks were not bad overall
No pasta or baked beans but got self raising flour, bread and milk 
Meat uncooked/cooked stocks were about 50%
Veg, fruit and salad shelves were almost 100% 

This is the first 'proper shop' I have done for a couple of weeks and don't plan to go again for a while. Did some wine, rum and tobacco stockpiling  Plus got a cheap gammon joint, bacon, dozen eggs, cheese, very green bananas and such so am well set up for the foreseeable. 

#backstronger


----------



## Numbers (Mar 24, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> There will be a glut of nearly new freezers on Ebay early next year


We're still without freezer, been quite difficult to nail one down online.  We've resorted to our 50ltr Coleman Xtreme.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2020)

Hadn't expected my Aldi emergency alcohol delivery to come through given present circumstances but it's apparently out for delivery and with me soon.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 24, 2020)

I am in two minds about my village shop. They are doing really well keeping their shelves stocked and are rationing things like bog roll to one per person which is good, but the shop is so small it is impossible to maintain distance from other punters and staff. So much more convenient than the local large Morrisons though.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am in two minds about my village shop. They are doing really well keeping their shelves stocked and are rationing things like bog roll to one per person which is good, but the shop is so small it is impossible to maintain distance from other punters and staff. So much more convenient than the local large Morrisons though.



Could you give them a list for them to pull together for you? My local shop is great, they've delivered over the last couple of years because I don't have a car.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Hadn't expected my Aldi emergency alcohol delivery to come through given present circumstances but it's apparently out for delivery and with me soon.



I needed lager & knew the two big supermarkets this side of town were sold out, so went foraging around the neighbourhood small shops, because of lack of stock or restrictions on number of items, I had to do a loop around, but after 3 shops, I managed to forage enough for a week. 

Got some strange looks, as I had a scarf covering most of my face.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2020)

you don't have a balaclava then?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> you don't have a balaclava then?



Nope, got a rubber mask, but that has a hole for the mouth, so doesn't seem appropriate under the circumstances.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Could you give them a list for them to pull together for you? My local shop is great, they've delivered over the last couple of years because I don't have a car.


Might be an idea but I feel hale and hearty so it seems unfair to put them to more work. 

Who needs a car when you have two sheds?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Who needs a car when you have two sheds?


they used to put the delivery in one of the sheds


----------



## weltweit (Mar 24, 2020)

I almost had two sheds once, I had a double garage but double lengthwise. It was really great to have all that space for motorbikes bicycles, tools and that. Mind you that place was probably the best I have had so far.


----------



## Looby (Mar 24, 2020)

Still can’t get through to sainsburys. The unavailable items on Friday’s Tesco delivery is growing. Morrison’s have nothing in our area.
Just had a look at the Ocado situation.


----------



## Poot (Mar 24, 2020)

I went to Morrisons, which closes at 10pm for my weekly shop (I am limiting it to once a week to be responsible). Except they closed early so it was a 5 minute supermarket sweep around almost empty shelves. 

I have bought some very strange things.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 24, 2020)

I went out this evening to avoid a crush and I realise it's the early bird who gets the worm etc    but still no red lentils in Thornton  heath and now no ginger.    Plenty of lemons and limes though.   

Able to get most things including  semolina (to make own pasta) and chocolate soya milk to make a vegan baileys when spiced rum is added.    No sambuca

Did a sweep round Tesco.   Marginally less bare than the last 3 visits.   Nothing in freezer except brussel sprouts and Yorkshire puds


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2020)

local nisa has been flourless for a week and Ma has been asking me to find some. I had a look at their dried goods 'tramps buffet' bit and hidden at the back were two bags of polish branded flour, get in. 
I mentioned that there was yorkshire pudding mix on the shelf and got sent back to buy that as well 'its dried egg and flour J, I can make bread from that'. 
But what will it taste like?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 25, 2020)

og ogilby said:


> Surely the best way is 70% IPA and 30% water and then put hand cream on afterwards.


I reckon 99.9% IPA with 30% water added would be as effective...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2020)

#dailyapocalypsewalk

Got a few essentials from Asda which was well stocked and with limited number of people allowed in it was mostly fine. 
Only pain in the arse were the staff who were not distancing at all and chatting in groups big enough to block aisles  

Jar of hot-dogs 
Bottle of Henderson's Relish 
4 cans of Asda baked beans 
Bag of spinach 
Cream cheese 
Box of wine 
Pack of smokes
Lottery ticket 
Ham 

Should see me through to the weekend


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> 4 cans of Asda baked beans



Your breakfast scores are going to suffer for that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2020)

Update from my brother, who has been shopping for mother today, our Tesco Extra was almost empty of people, and shelves almost full.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Your breakfast scores are going to suffer for that.


I have a couple of Heinz reserved 'out back' for important meals


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Update from my brother, who has been shopping for mother today, our Tesco Extra was almost empty of people, and shelves almost full.


If anything the low footfall in and out at Asda was not enough to keep the fresh/goods selling quick enough.


----------



## ash (Mar 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Update from my brother, who has been shopping for mother today, our Tesco Extra was almost empty of people, and shelves almost full.


  Sainsbury’s local the same here - even pasta 👍🏻


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 26, 2020)

Shopkeeper in Sydney has an offer on to deter stockpiling of bog roll. Buy 1 pack for £3 buy any more for £84 a pack.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 26, 2020)

Jesus; just went braved the local Sainsburys...fuck me there's some pissheads living around here...the booze shelves were properly locusted.
Disappointingly I'd gone looking for ale...ended up with 4 Abbott Ale.
Hmmm


----------



## Numbers (Mar 26, 2020)

Ice.  Cos of no freezer we’ve been bringing the Coleman ice box temp down over the last week so have had to top up every cpl of days.  It’s nice and cold now so we can start storing food, but unfortunately will still need to pick up ice every few days if we are to maintain this resource.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Jesus; just went braved the local Sainsburys...fuck me there's some pissheads living around here...the booze shelves were properly locusted.
> Disappointingly I'd gone looking for ale...ended up with 4 Abbott Ale.
> Hmmm



TBF once the pubs were closed last Friday, the booze shelves in shops soon emptied, luckily off licences are now allowed to re-open, following the government declaring them as 'essential' yesterday.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Jesus; just went braved the local Sainsburys...fuck me there's some pissheads living around here...the booze shelves were properly locusted.
> Disappointingly I'd gone looking for ale...ended up with 4 Abbott Ale.
> Hmmm


In the local Coop there wasn't much beer when I was last in but plenty of wine and spirits.  So all is not lost.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF once the pubs were closed last Friday, the booze shelves in shops soon emptied, luckily off licences are now allowed to re-open, following the government declaring them as 'essential' yesterday.


Even this government occasionally gets things right


----------



## bimble (Mar 27, 2020)

ah bollocks just tried to upload a funny video from whatsapp but it doesnt work


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2020)

The staff in the village shop are now wearing dark blue plastic gloves. 

Not sure if they are trying to protect us from them, or them from us, or what .. no masks though, probably can't get them, I haven't yet seen anyone in a mask round ere .. 

I see Gwent is a hot spot.


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 27, 2020)

Went to Sainsbury's Whitechapel this morning. (Sainsbury's has currently settled on opening for NHS staff only from 7.30am onwards, and on Monday Wednesday and Friday between 8.00 and 9.00am for NHS staff, the elderly, disabled and carers only. Wouldn't be surprised if this was further fine tuned however). They were managing this much better than last week. Security staff explaining what was happening to the very small number of people outside who didn't qualify. No queue outside and no big crowd of people shopping inside. Apart from tinned goods, rice and pasta most things seemed to be in stock, although toilet paper not in abundance. Aside from dry pasta I didn't actually want any of those. Got a weeks supplies, and aside from the usual mild disappointment over no-one telling me I looked too young to be elderly all was good.

(Few people on the street until I got to Whitechapel Road and far fewer than normal there. Little traffic on it as well although Commercial Road only seemed to be a little less busy than normal. Small demolition site on Commercial Road still working).


----------



## andysays (Mar 28, 2020)

Those of you concerned with not being able to find what you want in the shops, spare a thought for those in Malaysia

Coronavirus: Malaysian men in shopping muddle amid lockdown


> The Malaysian government's decision to allow only "the head of the family" to leave the house to shop, as part of measures to suppress the Covid-19 coronavirus outbreak, has had unintended consequences.





> Some men are unexpectedly finding themselves responsible for the grocery shopping and suddenly having to distinguish between bewildering varieties of vegetables, spices and herbs.


----------



## girasol (Mar 28, 2020)

Went to Sainsbury's yesterday (Balham) at 1pm after having been going and finding absolutely nothing to buy the last couple of times.  Queued for 10 minutes - when I got in I was surprised at how busy it was, very hard to keep distance at all times.  I tried my best but failed on occasion...  No pasta/ricel, no toilet paper, no hand wash, no canned goods of any use (apart from 4 cans of minestrone soup, which I took), but I managed to get the majority of what I needed.  Lots of fruit and veg!  Walked past the booze section and it looked depleted.  I don't really feel like drinking at all though, so not an issue for me. I'd really love a roll up, I have one now and then, socially, but that's not going to happen again for a while.  I keep dreaming about it.

While queuing up to pay, this woman just walked past dry coughing, without covering her mouth!  I looked at her in disbelief and muttered "what are you doing?".  She walked past and continued coughing, it was disconcerting. She looked to be in her mid-50s.  I'd imagine this is going to happen a lot, people with mental health issues doing this sort of thing?  Was she faking it?  Or was she actually sick and decided to come out and infect as many people as she could?

My original plan was to try different supermarkets until I got everything I needed, but I wasn't prepared to queue up again.  The experience was a bit draining and I just wanted to go home! 

Found a box of latex gloves in a cupboarb, which I bought ages ago so I could fix my bike without getting greasy hands, and wore them to the supermarket.  They're transparent as well, so I felt well special  everyone else is wearing blue ones...


----------



## Anju (Mar 28, 2020)

So, we haven't stockpiled anything as there are plenty of shops locally and between the 4 of us it's possible to get what we need with a bit of effort and planning. Thought I would buy some toilet roll from eBay as I had a £5 voucher that was about to expire. £13 for 16 rolls worked out at 50 pence a roll. 

Woke up all excited this morning and the postman arrived nice and early. 

At least they're not reconditioned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2020)

andysays said:


> Those of you concerned with not being able to find what you want in the shops, spare a thought for those in Malaysia
> 
> Coronavirus: Malaysian men in shopping muddle amid lockdown


I saw a bewildered fella in the hair products aisle on his phone showing whoever was back home the dazzling array of choice to be made that he was clearly struggling with


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 28, 2020)

We're going to have bacon butties soon, can't remember last time I had one, have looked forward to this since yesterday, but realised I have no brown sauce cos oh has red sauce and didn't panic buy any. Am quietly furious. Fucking ruined.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 28, 2020)

Need to do a booze run today. Fucking dreading it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2020)

Went to Waitrose yesterday and it went like a dream - big queue snaking round the car park with everyone two metres apart. No scrum. Just one security guard managing the queue, but no one needed telling. Everyone just knew what to do. Took about half an hour to get in and once I was in it was heavenly - loads of space, didn't feel I had to hurry round, and cos I was limited to £30 (was using someone else's card), I took time to think about what was needed and didn't make any foolish impulse purchases. I wish all shopping trips were like this tbh - every cloud etc
(no major shortages either - no whole chickens and none of a certain kind of bin liner. but full shelves everywhere else (though curiously the ice cream cabinets were looking a little scarce - comfort eating at home I guess)


----------



## Doodler (Mar 28, 2020)

Went looking for flour but it was all gone. Next to the empty flour section were lots of packets of cake mix: chocolate, ginger, orange, vanilla flavours. No idea why people have left them alone but I got one of the chocolate mix made by the scholarly Dr Oetker.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2020)

Might have to brave Morrisons as I want fruit I can make smoothies from and yogurt for the same reason. My village shop doesn't do it unfortunately. Or perhaps I will pass today and just do without.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 28, 2020)

Right, well that was pretty bad. I thought 'stuff Tescos it'll be full' so went to local co-op. Queued for 30 mins to get in, not because of hordes but because of social distancing, which they're correctly taking seriously. 

But the shop was empty, worse than Poland in the 70s. You got a little pep talk about what you were allowed as you stood by the door (eg, 3 units - meaning bottles - of alcohol...so you could buy 3 beers OR 3 litres of Gin   ) then you went in...to empty shelves. Honestly, there was nothing in there. This is getting critical.


----------



## andysays (Mar 28, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw a bewildered fella in the hair products aisle on his phone showing whoever was back home the dazzling array of choice to be made that he was clearly struggling with


It's important not to let personal grooming standards slip at a time like this though, isn't it...


----------



## maomao (Mar 28, 2020)

andysays said:


> It's important not to let personal grooming standards slip at a time like this though, isn't it...


Tbh a leisurely shower and shave before the rest of the family get up has been one of my favourite things about being locked down. I rarely have time to shave while working.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm dressing and grooming for work on Monday even though I won't be seen wfh


----------



## maomao (Mar 28, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm dressing and grooming for work on Monday even though I won't be seen wfh


On my two days actual wfh I was dressed in pyjamas and rags but now I've been furloughed I'd feel like I was just letting it all go to shit if I didn't get dressed properly in the morning (jeans and hoodie not a suit obviously).


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2020)

We were out of veg and fruit (we hadn't been able to get any frozen veg prior to the lockdown), so went to Iceland and one of the independent grocers yesterday.  Not many people out, queues with spaces marked on the pavement outside every shop, very few people in each shop at a time, shelves well stocked with pretty much everything.

Got some frozen veg, fresh courgettes, peppers, carrots, onions, a swede, parsnips, and a sack of potatoes.  A couple of £1 frozen pizzas, quorn sausages, tuna steaks, a chicken, a pack of chicken thighs, and some minced beef (Iceland's 3 for £8 meat deal was back on, I was hoping for some pork medallions but they were sold out), milk, cheese, eggs (YESSSS finally!!!!), beer, cider, and a big bottle of vodka which is going to be for my lockdown birthday next week, oh joy.


----------



## klang (Mar 28, 2020)

I would panic buy formula for my baby if I could. Went to two places where I usually buy this morning, both were out. Local corner shop sells it for double. I'm not running low yet but it's something I will need at some point, and I will need plenty of it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2020)

Today we drove to a medium sized, but not huge, out-of-town Tescos in Pontardawe (8 miles from Swansea) for a relatively large Saturday shop.
They'd marked the queuing area outside with painted lines, and all ten or so people in the queue were observing them.
The friendly woman outside was strongly, but nicely, discouraging couples both going in, so I retreated to sit in the van (as requested by festivaldeb too!  ).
Inside, deb said, stocks of almost everything were good, and distancing inside the store was as well-observed as outside.

Encouraging stuff  -- the above is well stricter than with any other shop we've seen in the past week.


----------



## girasol (Mar 28, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Right, well that was pretty bad. I thought 'stuff Tescos it'll be full' so went to local co-op. Queued for 30 mins to get in, not because of hordes but because of social distancing, which they're correctly taking seriously.
> 
> But the shop was empty, worse than Poland in the 70s. You got a little pep talk about what you were allowed as you stood by the door (eg, 3 units - meaning bottles - of alcohol...so you could buy 3 beers OR 3 litres of Gin   ) then you went in...to empty shelves. Honestly, there was nothing in there. This is getting critical.



That's pretty shitty, letting people queue for that long and there's nothing in!  They should have put signs or something.  At least when I queued I went into a supermarket that was well stocked!


----------



## circleline (Mar 28, 2020)

So glad I went to big Tesco on Thursday (with daughter's card  ), as yesterday seemed to be national pay day or something and everywhere was rammed.  Was like queuing for the roller-coaster with special lanes to snake through but remarkably chilled inside.  Nipped to small, local Tesco at 0615 this morning and customer in there exclaimed:  Just been to big Tesco and couldn't even get in the car park!

A few fish and chip shops and our Master Kebab take-away are still open but all Chinese take-aways seem to be closed.


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2020)

circleline said:


> So glad I went to big Tesco on Thursday (with daughter's card  ), as yesterday seemed to be national pay day or something and everywhere was rammed.  Was like queuing for the roller-coaster with special lanes to snake through but remarkably chilled inside.  Nipped to small, local Tesco at 0615 this morning and customer in there exclaimed:  Just been to big Tesco and couldn't even get in the car park!
> 
> A few fish and chip shops and our Master Kebab take-away are still open but all Chinese take-aways seem to be closed.



A lot of people do get paid on the last Thursday or Friday of the month, so yeah it was a national pay day or something


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2020)

circleline said:


> , as yesterday seemed to be national pay day or something



I wish my payday was the last Friday of the month, rather than the 1st day of the new month!!!  
I suppose for a lot of people that I'm not really aware of, payday *is* the last Friday, but with almost all employed people I know, payday is either the 1st of a new month or the 20th or 25th of the current month. There's no consistency.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2020)

Epona said:


> A lot of people do get paid on the last Thursday or Friday of the month, so yeah it was a national pay day or something


You confirm my speculative thoughts, but for nearly all the (largely public sector or academic sector) people I know locally, they get payed as I described above.


----------



## circleline (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah, I used to (for many years) get paid on the very last day of the month.  Best job ever was getting paid on 20th of the month - ahead of the curve.. especially useful in January..


----------



## MrSki (Mar 28, 2020)

I think they have sussed out paying peeps at different times helps overall shopping. When I was a nipper a lot of people got paid cash on a Thursday & were no-shows on Friday.

Went to local Sainsburys today & they had Showsec security on the door.   A blast from the past. Didn't know they were still going. Ten minute wait and fairly well stocked. Should have got more booze though.


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2020)

MrSki said:


> I think they have sussed out paying peeps at different times helps overall shopping. When I was a nipper a lot of people got paid cash on a Thursday & were no-shows on Friday.
> 
> Went to local Sainsburys today & they had Showsec security on the door.   A blast from the past. Didn't know they were still going. Ten minute wait and fairly well stocked. Should have got more booze though.



10 minutes pretty good, I was queuing for an hour yesterday.  I was wondering whether queuing for that long was more risky than a quicker visit into a supermarket with more people - I don't think I have ever spent an hour in a supermarket.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 28, 2020)

Epona said:


> 10 minutes pretty good, I was queuing for an hour yesterday.  I was wondering whether queuing for that long was more risky than a quicker visit into a supermarket with more people - I don't think I have ever spent an hour in a supermarket.


It was very windy today & I was thinking if 2 metres is enough? I have never spent more than 20 minutes in any shop. I am caring for my brother who has terminal cancer & I want to avoid going out at all but needs must. He is dying but does not want to die with this. He went to hospital yesterday to get a mask fitted for radiotherapy & found out today there has already been 3 deaths there today.


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2020)

MrSki said:


> It was very windy today & I was thinking if 2 metres is enough? I have never spent more than 20 minutes in any shop. I am caring for my brother who has terminal cancer & I want to avoid going out at all but needs must. He is dying but does not want to die with this. He went to hospital yesterday to get a mask fitted for radiotherapy & found out today there has already been 3 deaths there today.



Sorry to hear about your brother, my uncle is in a similar state at the moment with terminal oesophageal cancer that has metastasised and spread to his bones, he doesn't have long at all.  No-one can visit him because risks for everyone are too great at the moment, my dad phoned him yesterday but he was too ill to talk on the phone.  He doesn't have coronavirus and nothing can be done other than to keep him as comfortable as possible, but in normal times he would have visits from family members to hopefully cheer him and tell him they love him, but all his brothers are elderly and vulnerable and supposed to be shielding for 12 weeks


----------



## MrSki (Mar 28, 2020)

Epona said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother, my uncle is in a similar state at the moment with terminal oesophageal cancer that has metastasised and spread to his bones, he doesn't have long at all.  No-one can visit him because risks for everyone are too great at the moment, my dad phoned him yesterday but he was too ill to talk on the phone.  He doesn't have coronavirus and nothing can be done other than to keep him as comfortable as possible, but in normal times he would have visits from family members to hopefully cheer him and tell him they love him, but all his brothers are elderly and vulnerable and supposed to be shielding for 12 weeks


I am sorry about your uncle but feel bad for derailing the thread.

If stockpiling is needed then think about what food is imported. Tinned stuff will be premium. I have not had tinned new potatoes since being a kid in a dormabile in the 70s along with Vesta curries.  

ETA this is not going to be over in 3 weeks & food supply will become a problem. Dig over your lawn and plant fruit & veg plus get as much as you can afford of what is long lasting. 
How long will Marmite production last if there is less beer brewed? I have no money but I would buy the shit I needed or liked without panic buying but thinking of 3 months or so of shortages. Not Vesta curries though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2020)

Pressure cooker seals 

First one trapped on my desk at my locked-down workplace, its replacement arrived on Friday and I realised I'd measured from the outside instead of the inside ... 
So I'm about to order a third and I hope I can get a refund on the other two ...


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m NHS & payday for us is 28th if the month or the Friday if 28th is the weekend or a bank holiday. So I was paid Friday this month.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 29, 2020)

Just been for my last supermarket shop. All thoughts of maintaining a veggie existence have gone out the window. Got some pork and chicken, fishy stuff for the freezer, and a steak as me craving that is so rare as to be a big warning sign I'm low on iron. Given I spontaneously bought a bag of spinach this week as well I was letting my unconscious mind steer the shopping trolley. Only problem was I got to the till and realised I've been wearing a different hoodie this week, and that was at home, with my debit card in it     Only time I've ever done that. Thankfully I haven't been for a leisure walk today so could go home and come back for it all. There was definitely more stock but limited to 4 of most items, only 2 of key items. Surely we're approaching full lock down so I reckon if there's any weekend to stock up, it's this one.


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw a bewildered fella in the hair products aisle on his phone showing whoever was back home the dazzling array of choice to be made that he was clearly struggling with


I had five calls during Mr Looby’s shopping trip this morning. He had a comprehensive list broken down into cupboard, fridge, fresh etc 😄


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 29, 2020)

littleseb said:


> I would panic buy formula for my baby if I could. Went to two places where I usually buy this morning, both were out. Local corner shop sells it for double. I'm not running low yet but it's something I will need at some point, and I will need plenty of it.


You can order from superdrug but for collection not delivery. So I dunno if that helps. Also nappies if you get stuck.


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> You can order from superdrug but for collection not delivery. So I dunno if that helps. Also nappies if you get stuck.


thank you, will look into it once I get stuck. Ok for now.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2020)

I gather Morrison's keep releasing time slots for delivery of their meat and veg boxes quite randomly and is worth keeping checking. Reviews have been OK. We ordered 2 last night (1 for in laws, 1 for us). Delivery scheduled for Wednesday


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> You can order from superdrug but for collection not delivery. So I dunno if that helps. Also nappies if you get stuck.


we happened to have a bit of spare cash when he was born, so stocked up on nappies and baby essentials then. I'm glad we did. Not running out anytime soon. (Reckon we have enough nappies to pass on to somebody in need once our's has outgrown the first lot. Formula will probably last for another months or so)


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2020)

With Easter coming up I bought 2 Easter online straight from the chocalatier on Friday to try and cheer in laws up. It's gone through on PayPal. I thought I might get automated email by return - nothing.....will it happen? Website says they are still taking orders for delivery by Easter


----------



## YouSir (Mar 29, 2020)

hash tag said:


> With Easter coming up I bought 2 Easter online straight from the chocalatier on Friday to try and cheer in laws up. It's gone through on PayPal. I thought I might get automated email by return - nothing.....will it happen? Website says they are still taking orders for delivery by Easter



Plenty of reasons not to get automated replies so wouldn't worry too much, if in doubt email them though.


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 29, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> We're going to have bacon butties soon, can't remember last time I had one, have looked forward to this since yesterday, but realised I have no brown sauce cos oh has red sauce and didn't panic buy any. Am quietly furious. Fucking ruined.



Don't you have any corner shops near you?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 29, 2020)

blameless77 said:


> Don't you have any corner shops near you?



One at bottom of my road, four doors down, but I don't think popping into shop for a bottle of daddies is in the spirit of the day is it really. I haven't set foot in a shop, or any building other than my house, for over two weeks now (other half has been to supermarket in that time tho)


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2020)

Thatchers cider are still doing . . . what appears to be, unlimited, on-line ordering

Don't ask me how I know it appears to be unlimited


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2020)

I am told our little local coop is still out of all breads except for rolls, but they had paracetamol today.
We are making do with scrambled egg on toasted rolls, cheese on toasted rolls......


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

Be out for my #statesanctionedexercise and #dailyapocalypsewalk 

The local (Indian run) Nisa store was low on tins/bread/flour but very well stocked with fresh vegetables, herbs, spices and Indian cooking ingredients. Also they are running a temporary takeaway of homemade Indian breads and sundries. Got three huge homemade garlic naans for £1.50 plus a bag of pakora, bhaji and samosas for £2. 



Lovely family running the shop. They have removed some of the shelving and taped out the floor for distancing. 

Hope they stay healthy


----------



## maomao (Mar 30, 2020)

There's no panic anymore it's just weird. Lidl had bread flour and let me buy 30 eggs without complaint. I got the last but one large chicken. Aldi didn't have eggs at all but the freezers were packed. People obeying the two metre thing at tills but not in the aisles. Supermarket staff all look fed up and overworked. Their PPE varies from rubber gloves and full face masks to weary don't-give-a-fuck looks. Aldi tills have perspex shields on them now. Maybe a quarter of people have face masks of some kind, maybe a little less. Spotted a couple of pensioners in home-made contraptions. The only places open in town apart from supermarkets are the banks and there are long queues (appropriately spaced) outside all of them which is not encouraging.

I went with three pairs of rubber gloves, hand sanitizer and face mask. Left from the back door. Went to Lidl. Somehow carried 46 pounds worth of Lidl food home (weight equivalent to nearly two hundred pounds worth of Sainsbury food), dumped in cardboard box at back door and went back to Home Bargain and Aldi for another thirty quid's worth. Came in back door, straight in bathroom (next to back door) full Silkwood shower, clothes straight in machine. All at mrs maomao's insistance. It was her job to clean and put the shopping away. I asked if she'd wiped down all the packets but she'd checked on the internet and found out noone could be arsed so neither could she. Maybe I won't bother with all the airlock routine next week then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2020)

No sprouts in Aldi - I suppose it's finally the end of the season now so Broccoli and a red cabbage because that keeps well - though salad is scary at the moment ... that and the sprouting I've just started suggests stir-fry is on the cards - perhaps that will cheer me up - if I can find the emotional energy -  one consolation is I might start losing weight again ....

I hope next time I go to a supermarket they have some bread flour .. I'll try the Polish shop - though it's always a challenge to buy the right thing - "mąka razowa " apparently ... I came back with high quality white patisserie flour last time i bought flour there ...

I impulsively bought fizzy vitamin C tablets, but I have plenty of canned tomatoes and tomato juice ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 30, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I am told our little local coop is still out of all breads except for rolls, but they had paracetamol today.
> We are making do with scrambled egg on toasted rolls, cheese on toasted rolls......


I keep forgetting to check for eggs in the local Coop.  They had bread in again but boring stuff so no OK decent seedy loafs.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2020)

As Badgers has already mentioned somewhere, Morrisons are coming out of this looking good what with employing lots of staff, giving loads
to food banks and coming up with the food parcels; ours arrives tomorrow.








						'I bought a Morrisons essentials food box and discovered exactly what's in it'
					

If you're wondering what you get included in the Morrisons food and other essentials boxes that went on sale last week, you're not alone - the good news is we managed to get hold of one




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2020)

Yep, Morrisons are shining at the mo.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 204212



Ta for this. I always used to shop at the Co-op but last time I looked they don't do home deliveries. Neither did Morrisons but apparently they do now  . Have always tried to avoid shopping at Tesco, so welcome development. Well it would be but they haven't got any delivery slots. I'm sure deliveries will settle down soon but in meantime I'll try around midnight, particularly Saturday/Sunday, to see when they come free.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2020)

Went to Tesco this morning, having given up with the local co-op which seems unable to restock.

Arrived at 10am, filter lanes to enter the store, nobody in the lanes, store quite empty (relatively) of people. Pleasantly surprised to see...food on shelves. But not all food. Still no pasta, just one brand of expensive pasta. So I bought a packet of that. Alcohol was really low though. This is the only thing the co-op can beat Tesco on right now.

Came out, filter lanes full of queuing shoppers. I counted fifty at least. Nice timing on my part.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Yep, Morrisons are shining at the mo.


Went to our local one today, took an hour to get in but once in they had pretty much everything stocked, I was quite surprised.  We were down to our last 2 eggs so managed to get a dozen Burford Browns and only £2.30 a box too <<< cheapest of all the super’s.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Went to Tesco this morning, having given up with the local co-op which seems unable to restock.
> 
> Arrived at 10am, filter lanes to enter the store, nobody in the lanes, store quite empty (relatively) of people. Pleasantly surprised to see...food on shelves. But not all food. Still no pasta, just one brand of expensive pasta. So I bought a packet of that. Alcohol was really low though. This is the only thing the co-op can beat Tesco on right now.
> 
> Came out, filter lanes full of queuing shoppers. I counted fifty at least. Nice timing on my part.


I just went to Carmarthen Tesco this afternoon, first big shopping place I've been to for over three weeks. Much as you describe - the queue looked a bit long, but we were only there for 5-10 mins and then inside.

Which was full of people in various combinations of surgical gloves (moi and a few others), facemasks, and a few people improvising with scarves and jerseys, in the hope that Bash Street Kids might be immune...

And nobody was making eye contact or smiling or anything. Well, I was, but maybe people feared that this virus can be transmitted by looking at each other.

All the flour was gone, but I got pretty much everything else I needed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 31, 2020)

I hit the big Tesco for the first time in weeks, they had filter lanes taking you half way up the car-park, back again, then back up, before getting into the fourth lane & the queue - it took longer to get to the start of the fucking queue then it did from that point & into the store.  

I was joking away with passing people, up & down these 4 lanes, that they had combined our shopping trip with our exercise for the day. 

I was happy to chat to complete strangers, cracking a few jokes, and making people smile. 

Only took about 10-12 minutes, in total, to get into the store, plenty of everything including bog rolls & pasta.

The only thing that pissed me off, was being told off by a member of staff, because I had just one foot over the line at the queue for the cashier, when ironically they came within two fucking feet of me to do that, I just laughed & told her politely to back away & respect the social distancing rules.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 1, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Came out, filter lanes full of queuing shoppers. I counted fifty at least. Nice timing on my part.



Exactly the same 'great timing' thing for me at Sainsbury's today.
When going in, there was a 5 in, 5 out policy, which worked well and quickly  -- and the queue was only about ten long too 
When I left, the queue had quadrupled at least .... 
This was coming up to 1 pm.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> #dailyapocalypsewalk
> 
> Got a few essentials from Asda which was well stocked and with limited number of people allowed in it was mostly fine.
> Only pain in the arse were the staff who were not distancing at all and chatting in groups big enough to block aisles


Step daughter works at Aldi and has had the opposite problem. Where staff have been out in the aisles, they've had customers coming right up to them, even people tapping them on the shoulder from behind.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2020)

Have actually run out of vegetable oil and shaving gel


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 1, 2020)

I just panic bought a treadmill. And a week ago I bought some plants and a disco ball planter. I'm doing this stockpiling wrong.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2020)

hash tag said:


> As Badgers has already mentioned somewhere, Morrisons are coming out of this looking good what with employing lots of staff, giving loads
> to food banks and coming up with the food parcels; ours arrives tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


It's arrived....................


hash tag said:


> Our Morrison's veggie food parcel just arrived, a heavy well packed box; cheese, butter, milk, pasta, toilet roll and....
> View attachment 204334


----------



## blairsh (Apr 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have actually run out of vegetable oil and shaving gel


Are the two interchangeable? Like you've run out of vegetable oil but it's okay because you've got a can of Gillette & vice versa?


----------



## xes (Apr 1, 2020)

blairsh said:


> Are the two interchangeable? Like you've run out of vegetable oil but it's okay because you've got a can of Gillette & vice versa?


almost definitely


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

Popped out for the #dailyapocalypsewalk and went to my local shop. 

They were low on stock but was only 'panic buying' tobacco, papers and daywine  

One thing they did have was a new bakery area. Apparently the baker in town has had little to no footfall since this nonsense started, so they have started delivering to all the local shops/garages twice daily. Nice range of french sticks, rolls, loaves and cakes  Was tempted by jam cream doughnuts but just got a pack of white baps


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2020)

We have struggled to get bread, yet alone decent bread. I gather Gails are offering click and collect
so might give it a try Click & Collect - GAIL's Bakery


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> We have struggled to get bread, yet alone decent bread. I gather Gails are offering click and collect
> so might give it a try Click & Collect - GAIL's Bakery


Tell em to chuck a bag of flour in


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Popped out for the #dailyapocalypsewalk and went to my local shop.
> 
> They were low on stock but was only 'panic buying' tobacco, papers and daywine
> 
> One thing they did have was a new bakery area. Apparently the baker in town has had little to no footfall since this nonsense started, so they have started delivering to all the local shops/garages twice daily. Nice range of french sticks, rolls, loaves and cakes  Was tempted by jam cream doughnuts but just got a pack of white baps


Daywine..?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

Sue said:


> Daywine..?


Yes..?


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Yes..?


What is this daywine of which you speak..?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

Sue said:


> What is this daywine of which you speak..?


It is like the wine one might drink of an evening but I have re-purposed it for the day time


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> It is like the wine one might drink of an evening but I have re-purposed it for the day time


Oh. I just call that wine...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

Sue said:


> Oh. I just call that wine...


I would do normally but am bored so am trying to fill my time


----------



## bimble (Apr 2, 2020)

Must be a month since i've seen any paracetamols for sale in any shop so I asked my mum if she could post me a packet. It arrived today, all crumpled up but with a little post it note on it saying 'i hope you don't need these' with smiley face. This has cheered me right up.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 2, 2020)

I hadn't been consciously panic-buying paracetamol, but on reflection, I have, for the last couple of months, been picking up a pack of the cheap ones when I see them. Plus a couple of packs I genuinely "panic bought" a week or so before lockdown.

On reviewing my random-storage-of-stuff basket in the bathroom, I discover that I've got about 6 packs of 8.

And my typical paracetamol use (toothache, antipyretic, and really bad headaches included) is probably about 8 in any given year...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2020)

I turn to lemsips when I have cold/fluey type things, they've got paracetamol in (remembering not to take too much) and to me give almost instantly some relief.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I hadn't been consciously panic-buying paracetamol, but on reflection, I have, for the last couple of months, been picking up a pack of the cheap ones when I see them. Plus a couple of packs I genuinely "panic bought" a week or so before lockdown.
> 
> On reviewing my random-storage-of-stuff basket in the bathroom, I discover that I've got about 6 packs of 8.
> 
> And my typical paracetamol use (toothache, antipyretic, and really bad headaches included) is probably about 8 in any given year...


The last place you would want to end up now I guess is a dentist, thats if any are still working.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> The last place you would want to end up now I guess is a dentist, thats if any are still working.


I've let my NHS registration lapse, anyway. I guess it's probably down to mole grips and whisky, now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> The last place you would want to end up now I guess is a dentist, thats if any are still working.


This is something on my mind as I have a niggling bastard (that I should have dealt with a long time ago)  
Usually I would just ignore and chuck painkillers down my neck. 

Have seen some dentists are setting up online video 'appointments' to gauge what needs emergency treatment then plan from there.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I've let my NHS registration lapse, anyway. I guess it's probably down to mole grips and whisky, now.





Badgers said:


> This is something on my mind as I have a niggling bastard (that I should have dealt with a long time ago)
> Usually I would just ignore and chuck painkillers down my neck.
> 
> Have seen some dentists are setting up online video 'appointments' to gauge what needs emergency treatment then plan from there.



Self extraction with mole grips and whiskey while video conferencing  

And yes, exactly. This is probably one of the things not many have thought of. Yet.

PS just checked you tube. There are many examples of self extraction


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 2, 2020)

The one thing that we failed to panic buy and have now run out of is dishwasher rinse aid, Definitely a first world problem.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 2, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Step daughter works at Aldi and has had the opposite problem. Where staff have been out in the aisles, they've had customers coming right up to them, even people tapping them on the shoulder from behind.




I was working in a small retail shop the other day, covering someone who was off sick. I’ve worked there many times over the years but that was the most stressful day I’ve ever ever had in there. It was quiet (one in one out, only four shoppers at a time, I was alone on the till) but holding myself safe while being polite to customers all day was exhausting. If I had to say “would you mind just taking a step back” once, I had to repeat it with almost every single customer. One person said “Thank you for staying open, being here” and even that was stressy because he kept repeating it and seemed to need me to expend extra energy on accepting his thanks in the correct way. Even people who were gloved and masked, even those who indicated that I put their change down so they didnt have to touch my hand, or to drop their change into a seperate bag (presumably for later disinfection) didn’t show any respect for my space. I kept stepping back, I turned away from them, I stretched forward with the card machine but still they leaned in and over the counter and reached over my arm while I was checking prices. 

Several were dead keen to expound on their stupid theories (Agenda 21 was a new one on me).

Came home completely wiped out.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 2, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I was working in a small retail shop the other day, covering someone who was off sick. I’ve worked there many times over the years but that was the most stressful day I’ve ever ever had in there. It was quiet (one in one out, only four shoppers at a time, I was alone on the till) but holding myself safe while being polite to customers all day was exhausting. If I had to say “would you mind just taking a step back” once, I had to repeat it with almost every single customer. One person said “Thank you for staying open, being here” and even that was stressy because he kept repeating it and seemed to need me to expend extra energy on accepting his thanks in the correct way. Even people who were gloved and masked, even those who indicated that I put their change down so they didnt have to touch my hand, or to drop their change into a seperate bag (presumably for later disinfection) didn’t show any respect for my space. I kept stepping back, I turned away from them, I stretched forward with the card machine but still they leaned in and over the counter and reached over my arm while I was checking prices.
> 
> Several were dead keen to expound on their stupid theories (Agenda 21 was a new one on me).
> 
> Came home completely wiped out.


'Like', but y'know. That sounds really draining.   

Things seem to vary drastically between shops. My partner went to her chemist and they had glass screens and all the staff gloved and masked. I went to mine and they just had a line of chairs to stop you getting within about 2 feet of the till. The pharmacist, who didn't seem to be venturing out into the shop, had a mask but the women who were serving didn't. Best bit was that they had to get my signature for one of my meds (pregabalin is controlled), so I had to wander round the chairs and go to the till and take a pen out of her hand. You'd think the Dept of Health would exercise a modicum of common sense at this time.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 2, 2020)

It really was very draining. I’ve worked there during last year’s heatwaves *, following terrorism attacks and local riots when everyone was very on edge, done long days without a break when it was stupid-busy (Christmas for e.g.) but nothing else left me used up in quite the same way. I think it’s partly that everyone is experiencing some degree of anxiety, grief, shock etc and processing it in their own way, so while there’s a huge background of commonality the specific is really particular to each person. Having an invisible enemy that can attack our own body as well as the social/cultural/economic system makes this a universal experience that is also unique and quite private for each person. No one has any context for this, so there’s a lot of acting out of emotions while we all try to process it. Added to which, with everyone on lockdown and living either trapped with family or alone, going to a shop becomes the only chance to bounce our reactions off an outside mirror.



* Remember when heatwaves were a once-a-decade thing, even less often? And we hand one in 2017, one in 2018, and two in 2019. Man, a heatwave during lockdown... Death by heatstroke will spike.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 2, 2020)

In my day job (lecturer) I do stuff on Ulrich Beck's Risk Society thesis. He argues we now face qualitatively different risks today, things like the potential for nuclear accidents, terror, food scares and the likes of Corvid. Crucially, he says these risk affect everyone - a universal pool of risk - as opposed to the industrial society where class positions determined the type and levels of risk you face.  Like most people I rail against Beck, the old social inequalities around income housing and the rest are still here in abundance and anyway, your class position affects the way you experience many of the 'new risks' (for example the rich could always afford better quality meat amid the 1990s mad cow thingy). I think that's true about Corvid too in many respects, affecting those in high density housing, already ill, working in supermarkets etc.). Same time, alongside experiencing this from the position of who you are socially, emotionally there is a weird feeling of having a common enemy, being part of a 'national' experience. Then having said that, it suits the government if we do start thinking 'we are all in it together'.


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2020)

Wilf said:


> You'd think the Dept of Health would exercise a modicum of common sense at this time.


I just read there's some talk of relaxing controls on meds


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Self extraction with mole grips and whiskey while video conferencing
> 
> And yes, exactly. This is probably one of the things not many have thought of. Yet.
> 
> PS just checked you tube. There are many examples of self extraction


After the toenail removal horror I did some years back personal surgery has not been a hobby


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 2, 2020)

When I see it written Corvid (presumably an autocorrect thing) it always makes me think of the plague doctors’ get up.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Teaboy (Apr 2, 2020)

Just been to the supermarket.  Shelves were actually emptier that last week.  Somehow though the whole place was full of varying types of booze.  How come the booze supplies are so plentiful but you can't get a pack of pasta or a jar of marmite?

Weird country.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2020)

Scored some eggs earlier - first time I've seen them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 2, 2020)

I managed to get some eggs from the local half-empty co-op yesterday. made some banana bread this morning, hopefully it will last longer than i think it will.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 2, 2020)

sunnysidedown said:


> I managed to get some eggs from the local half-empty co-op yesterday. made some banana bread this morning, hopefully it will last longer than i think it will.


Our local CoOp is absolutely shocking at the moment.  I actually wonder if they’re just selling their stock as since the Morrison’s opened close by it’s lost a lot of it’s trade, maybe time to shut up shop.

They have fuckin nothin in there at the moment.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 2, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Our local CoOp is absolutely shocking at the moment.  I actually wonder if they’re just selling their stock as since the Morrison’s opened close by it’s lost a lot of it’s trade, maybe time to shut up shop.
> 
> They have fuckin nothin in there at the moment.



Same with my local Co-Op though it is a small one.  I just assumed they were prioritising their larger stores where they often have a bit of a monopoly.  Maybe they are just having a harder time adjusting to the new normal?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 2, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Our local CoOp is absolutely shocking at the moment.  I actually wonder if they’re just selling their stock as since the Morrison’s opened close by it’s lost a lot of it’s trade, maybe time to shut up shop.
> 
> They have fuckin nothin in there at the moment.



I popped in last week and was surprised at how empty it was, i noticed over the weekend that the delivery truck had parked up outside so i was expecting it to be reasonably well stocked when i went in yesterday. not the case, probably less stuff than last week. i managed to get some broccoli though, and some strawberry jam.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2020)

Mrs T finally scored some drugs in our little coop.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 2, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> When I see it written Corvid (presumably an autocorrect thing) it always makes me think of the plague doctors’ get up.


I wish I could claim it was auto correct. Nah, I'm just a daft bastard.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 2, 2020)

I bought a case of wine.  I gave up drinking some time ago, but they had some fairly palatable wine priced at $3 a bottle.  So I bought some.  Nearly to the bottom of the first one.

I did notice that the supermarket moved all of their liquor to the front of the store.  Doing their bit to keep everyone at home and happy I suppose.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 2, 2020)

I popped into town this afternoon to pick up a few things. It was like a ghost town.  

The cake shop was shut goddammit.  Cakes are food and food shops are supposed to be open.


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anyone know anywhere selling masks?


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 3, 2020)

So far it looks like I did really well with my panic buying! I've not needed anything since I stopped going out shopping which was before the lockdown. 

Interestingly the things I reckon I'll start wanting soon aren't food, drink or medicine items and the last few things I bought before the lockdown weren't 'essentials' either.

Would kill for a maccys though


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 3, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Interestingly the things I reckon I'll start wanting soon aren't food, drink or medicine items and the last few things I bought before the lockdown weren't 'essentials' either.


My belt has snapped. I'll have to hold my trousers up with garden twine.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> My belt has snapped. I'll have to hold my trousers up with garden twine.


I got fed up with that happening - I am hard on belts - so I started making sure that any belt I bought was made out of solid hide, not lots of layers glued together. They're not cheap, but 1 of the 2 I have is over 25 years old, and the other one's easily 10.

So then the rivet holding the buckle on gave up.

6mm nut and bolt (sawn off a bit, obvs). 

I'm good until Christmas here, if I have to be


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2020)

Good to see 



Would be good to just get rid of bottled water for ever.


----------



## xes (Apr 3, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Our local CoOp is absolutely shocking at the moment.  I actually wonder if they’re just selling their stock as since the Morrison’s opened close by it’s lost a lot of it’s trade, maybe time to shut up shop.
> 
> They have fuckin nothin in there at the moment.


same here, I'm half tempted to get a mime artist outfit and go mime shopping with my mime shopping trolley.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 3, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> My belt has snapped. I'll have to hold my trousers up with garden twine.


I've ordered a belt off eBay. No idea when or if it will arrive as I haven't seen a postman round here all week.  

Didn't think I would have to stockpile belts.  Gov might have to make flashing an essential activity if it doesn't turn up.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 3, 2020)

Whitechapel Sainsbury's this morning a couple of small steps back to 'normality'. Still no rice but some tinned goods including tomatoes. And at last







(it was the last packet though). Sorted for the next week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2020)

No flour or yeast - wtf? They only had dumpling mix left. Fuckers, bet it just stays in the cupboard and doesn’t get used.
No normal hand wash, had to get some stuff with flowers on it.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> No normal hand wash, had to get some stuff with flowers on it.


Like for this


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 4, 2020)

Man caught with rucksack of cannabis tells police 'I'm buying in bulk due to lockdown' - Nottingham Post


----------



## klang (Apr 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> yeast


easy enough to grow your own, my mum does it all the time:
100ml wheat beer, 1 tea spoon of sugar, 1 table spoon of flour. mix thoroughly, then let rest at room temperature for one night.
the result equals 50g of fresh yeast.
works fine


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2020)

Went to Lidl for a restock. Well organised outside queuing with security watching the queue and on the door.

Very well stocked throughout. Pasta choices a bit limited (I did not need any) and no Spinach (got Cabbage instead) but otherwise plenty of stuff.

Only issue with Lidl is how the store is laid out. Meant people doubling back and around aisles and some not distancing at all :rollseyes:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2020)

littleseb said:


> my mum does it all the time:


bet she does, fnaar


----------



## Epona (Apr 4, 2020)

Wandered down to Morrisons to do a weekly shop - queue was absolutely fucking massive and I said "fuck that I'm not spending my Saturday afternoon queuing outside of a fucking supermarket" and went home, leaving Nate in the much shorter queue outside of Iceland on the way back.

I hate leaving him to go shopping, I predict we'll be having custard creams and pot noodle for dinner!


----------



## LDC (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm really very tempted to 'panic' buy an air rifle.


----------



## Epona (Apr 4, 2020)

Epona said:


> Wandered down to Morrisons to do a weekly shop - queue was absolutely fucking massive and I said "fuck that I'm not spending my Saturday afternoon queuing outside of a fucking supermarket" and went home, leaving Nate in the much shorter queue outside of Iceland on the way back.
> 
> I hate leaving him to go shopping, I predict we'll be having custard creams and pot noodle for dinner!



I take it back, he did really well - we'll be having creamy mushroom pasta tonight and seafood linguine tomorrow with some seafood left over for future meals - nicely done


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Pasta choices a bit limited (I did not need any)


Local Morrisons only had fusilli and only in huge (10kg) bags.


----------



## Epona (Apr 4, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Local Morrisons only had fusilli and only in huge (10kg) bags.



Oh I used to buy those when I used the delivery service, they were good value iirc


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2020)

My local Tesco was a cool and spacious joy this morning at 7.30 - first visit for weeks.
Bonus Brussels sprouts, but no flour of any kind, so I will have to visit Aldi later in the week.
I wonder if there's a slightly cynical intent to force people into buying ready-made bread and cake 

Darn - forgot mushrooms


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if there's a slightly cynical intent to force people into buying ready-made bread and cake


Theres just lots more people baking bread right now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> Theres just lots more people baking bread right now.


Things are getting desperate.
Another week and I'll be down to the rye flour ...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Things are getting desperate.
> Another week and I'll be down to the rye flour ...


Another week, and so will everyone else


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Things are getting desperate.
> Another week and I'll be down to the rye flour ...


another week and we'll be reduced to sainsbury's assam tea and border's ginger & chocolate biscuits


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm really very tempted to 'panic' buy an air rifle.


crossbow would be better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Epona said:


> Wandered down to Morrisons to do a weekly shop - queue was absolutely fucking massive and I said "fuck that I'm not spending my Saturday afternoon queuing outside of a fucking supermarket" and went home, leaving Nate in the much shorter queue outside of Iceland on the way back.
> 
> I hate leaving him to go shopping, I predict we'll be having custard creams and pot noodle for dinner!


hey! don't knock it till you've tried it


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2020)

Hard work today. Planned three trips, Lidl, Asda, Aldi. Got to Lidl early but no flour or eggs already. Filled the basket with veg, checked out and realised I didn't have my wallet on me. So had to walk another round trip to Lidl. Think I've done just over six miles  in total. Nearly three and a half hours, most of it carrying stuff. Knackered. 

Everywhere except Lidl has queueing outside with a one out one in rule. The main obstacles to two metres distance are the staff. The shelf stackers are tired and don't give a fuck so not making space which I can sort of understand but in Asda a fucking manager walked the length of the tills between people queueing at two metres distance ensuring he was within two metres of all of them


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 6, 2020)

Went to Marks earlier - very few people in thankfully, but fully stocked again except the food to go stuff for obvious reasons.  Picked up some bread, a dozen eggs, two butternut squashes and three pizzas.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Went to Marks earlier -



How posh you are.


----------



## prunus (Apr 6, 2020)

I seem to have panic-bought 9 6’ fence panels, 10 fence posts and fence footing spikes, and associated fittings.

(Ok actually ordered back in Feb when Ciara did for my elderly fence. Was supposed to come along with some burly folk to put it all up. Imagine my surprise when I got a voicemail saying “we’ve left your fence at the front of your house” (contactless delivery you see). Still, at least I’ve now got a project...)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> How posh you are.


Posh?  

I've always liked Marks as they do nice food, and buy some stuff there, and other stuff in Coop or Aldi.


----------



## magneze (Apr 6, 2020)

Apparently people might be panic buying dogs.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 6, 2020)

magneze said:


> Apparently people might be panic buying dogs.


A dog is for life not just coronamas.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

I've just panic-bought 500g of herbes de provence online. Mostly because I'm not prepared to pay Schwarz fucking prices for 10 grammes of the stuff - if I wanted to do that, it'd be cheaper to buy weed and sprinkle that in my omelettes.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I’ve been bulk-buying Lego for the last month or two, so at least I shouldn’t get bored come the lockdown.


Thank you Dogsauce, Just remembered this


Puddy_Tat?


----------



## xes (Apr 6, 2020)

magneze said:


> Apparently people might be panic buying dogs.


A dog is not just for Quarantine!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Posh?
> 
> I've always liked Marks as they do nice food, and buy some stuff there, and other stuff in Coop or Aldi.



My sis buys me M&S tokens in the repeated hope (I think) that I'll buy decent clothes from them. They do however have nice port and duck & orange pate


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

Apart from my elderly in laws, does anyone actually by clothes anymore in Marks?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Apart from my elderly in laws, does anyone actually by clothes anymore in Marks?


I get all my drawers and socks from them, but that's about it.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Apart from my elderly in laws, does anyone actually by clothes anymore in Marks?



not me


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 6, 2020)

magneze said:


> Apparently people might be panic buying dogs.





xes said:


> A dog is not just for Quarantine!




It could just be for dinner.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

I am now in a position to panic buy weed - my greengrocer has been reported by his neighbours for going out too often!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm heading to Wing Yip tomorrow, big Chinese supermarket place in Manchester. Going to stock up on lots of stuff and a vague hope they may have things like gloves and face masks.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Apart from my elderly in laws, does anyone actually by clothes anymore in Marks?


I do 

My standard stuff is all from there - socks,  undies, slippers, t-shirts.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm heading to Wing Yip tomorrow, big Chinese supermarket place in Manchester. Going to stock up on lots of stuff and a vague hope they may have things like gloves and face masks.


Good idea - I've ran out of chilli so that's a good source and fairly easy to get to.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2020)

Not quite "panic buying", but bought 5kg of basmati from Noor recently, 5kg of white bread flour from an eastern European cash & carry in Nth London (via my lovely Slovakian neighbour) yesterday, and a case of bottles of Guinness XX/Original, plus a case of various German beers and a bottle of Slivovica from "Beers of Europe".


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 7, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Good idea - I've ran out of chilli so that's a good source and fairly easy to get to.



Oh yes. On the list. Loose Chillis there are so cheap, makes it worth making my rather warm fermented chilli sauce. I'll be buying a lot tomorrow. 🌶


----------



## Numbers (Apr 7, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Apart from my elderly in laws, does anyone actually by clothes anymore in Marks?


Get most of my socks and jocks + work shirts from there still.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh yes. On the list. Loose Chillis there are so cheap, makes it worth making my rather warm fermented chilli sauce. I'll be buying a lot tomorrow. 🌶


Leave some for me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Get most of my socks and jocks + work shirts from there still.


Apart from 501s, everything I'm wearing at the moment is from there.  I usually get stuff from the outlet shop rather than the main branch as it can be a fair bit cheaper.  I assume hash tag favours topman or similar shops popular with the younger crowd - mutton dressed as lamb.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 7, 2020)

A quick update from rural Wales.

My nearest town (2 miles away) has one supermarket, a Co-op, though it's a stretch to call it a supermarket really. But for argument's sake etc. From tomorrow they've announced they'll only be accommodating 'essential' shopping only. They haven't defined essential. The shop will only be opening, fwiw, from 10am to 7pm. What's more, though you'd struggle to get most essentials in there at the best of times, they just haven't recovered from the panic buying of 2 weeks ago and it's been empty shelves ever since. This is the only supermarket in an 8 mile radius of that town. And that town is an old town, full of old people, many without transport.

Delivery slots at Tesco (8 and 12 miles away from the town) are still unavailable, even 3 weeks in advance. Many old people are going to suffer from this.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Apart from 501s, everything I'm wearing at the moment is from there.  I usually get stuff from the outlet shop rather than the main branch as it can be a fair bit cheaper.  I assume hash tag favours topman or similar shops popular with the younger crowd - mutton dressed as lamb.


Up until lock down I had bought no new clothes for about 16 months, apart from an emergency pair of shorts, though Mrs T bought me a new pair of trainers a while back. It will be at least 18 months before
I will be able to get out to buy anything again I expect. When I do get to source new clothes it will probably be trawls through TKMAXX, though I cant see myself needing any, not for another 6 months at least


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 7, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Leave some for me.



They had pretty full shelves, but not fresh Chillis. 

No queuing out the door, relatively quiet and the staff were all masked and gloved.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 7, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Up until lock down I had bought no new clothes for about 16 months, apart from an emergency pair of shorts, though Mrs T bought me a new pair of trainers a while back. It will be at least 18 months before
> I will be able to get out to buy anything again I expect. When I do get to source new clothes it will probably be trawls through TKMAXX, though I cant see myself needing any, not for another 6 months at least


I love TKMAXX too.

On me now, socks, jocks and shorts are from M&S and t-shirt from da MAXX.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm a tight fist...I get others to bring me back tee's from their Hol's unless they are overseas visitors in which case, Tee's from home


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 7, 2020)

Belt arrived so no longer at risk of flashing the neighbourhood.


----------



## Epona (Apr 7, 2020)

Since our big shop on Saturday was abandoned due to massive queues, we went today to buy All The Things.

Not a lot of choice in terms of fresh meat, I was hoping for something different to my usual chicken but ended up with a chicken LOL.  I did get a load of sausages with a use-by of tomorrow, 32 sausages for £2 and I am just going to portion them up and freeze them.  Got a load of falafels from the reduced to clear shelf as well, also freezable, so we are both happy.  Some white fish, veg (asparagus and cauli), washing up liquid, loo rolls, some tortellini, burger buns, mayonnaise, a couple of large bottles of squash that were on special offer, tinned tomatoes, and some cheap booze.  Did quite well in terms of bargains, although a lot of items do NOT have prices shown on the shelves at the moment - not ideal when you're on a tight budget.

They had plenty of loo roll, washing up liquid was reduced choice with all the popular brands gone.  There were only 2 bags of strong flour and 3 bags of self-raising, which I didn't get I have some - but no plain flour, which is what I am running short of.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2020)

To keep up with demand a few supermarkets have reduced their ranges.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2020)

Bread flour ... it's getting ridiculous now - neither Aldi or Tesco - and I can't see myself making a cycle trip just for flour.

I have a very minimalist lifestyle and it's the only thing I can't find - and there's queuing from opening time now - and I feel obliged to wear a mask - which is probably useless for MY protection because my glasses were misting up ...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Bread flour ... it's getting ridiculous now - neither Aldi or Tesco - and I can't see myself making a cycle trip just for flour.
> 
> I have a very minimalist lifestyle and it's the only thing I can't find - and there's queuing from opening time now - and I feel obliged to wear a mask - which is probably useless for MY protection because my glasses were misting up ...


You could just put the mask on when you get to the supermarket? 

Like you, I'm struggling to find flour, particularly wholemeal bread flour. Although I'm not looking THAT hard...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2020)

I braved Tesco for a second day - not least because I'd forgotten salad and hummus - to no avail ... thence to the local deli and bought the rationed kilo and a half of loose wholemeal - so ideally that should last me 15 breakfasts - though in practice, rather fewer... by the time I need to use it ...
Yeast will be the next issue - they probably had that, but I managed to forget to look ... EDIT - I have 60g - so sufficient for 6 weeks.. 

One downside is I came out with digestive biscuits and came close to buying a vegan ginger cake ...


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 8, 2020)

News in from Tesco.



> Tesco has said that “significant panic-buying” in recent weeks cleared its supply chain of certain items as sales jumped by 30%.
> 
> The supermarket giant said supply has now stabilised across the group as it reported its latest annual figures.
> 
> ...



The suggestion being from the data that stockpiling was largely the preserve of economically better off people. Well blow me down.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> The suggestion being from the data that stockpiling was largely the preserve of economically better off people. Well blow me down.



Indeed.  But also London is so far ahead in terms of cases and deaths than the rest of the country its no wonder people were more panicked.


----------



## gosub (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Indeed.  But also London is so far ahead in terms of cases and deaths than the rest of the country its no wonder people were more panicked.



!) They say South East.. They usually say London and the South East when they want to include London
2) For a while Hampshire had more cases than any other health authority
3) Stocks pretty much fine now, but it was properly mental


----------



## hash tag (Apr 8, 2020)

Mrs T has just received this as a birthday card


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You could just put the mask on when you get to the supermarket?
> 
> Like you, I'm struggling to find flour, particularly wholemeal bread flour. Although I'm not looking THAT hard...


So far, the place to get large bags of staples has absolutely proved to be decent corner shops, usually signified by having veg outside.  Bought a 2kg bag of basmati this afternoon and they had numerous different types of flour in all sorts of sizes, including massive sacks if you were so inclined. Supermarkets are useless for this stuff.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 8, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm heading to Wing Yip tomorrow, big Chinese supermarket place in Manchester. Going to stock up on lots of stuff and a vague hope they may have things like gloves and face masks.



In the last few years I have bought one 10kg bag of rice a year from an Asian catering kind of shop that is round the corner from my house. It's mainly for restaurants but they let the ordinary public in. It's nothing like Wing Yip - God, I love going in there. whenever I am in Manchester. Excellent place. Where Wing Yip is about the size of a regional airport, this place near me is more like your old school back street garage.  I bet the people who own my nice shop go to Wing Yip to stock up. Anyway, just before all of this started I went in there for my annual bag of rice and bought a few catering sized bags of things - dried chillies, black pepper, mustard seeds, fenugreek and a gallon of soy sauce. Glad I did that now, timely.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So far, the place to get large bags of staples has absolutely proved to be decent corner shops, usually signified by having veg outside.  Bought a 2kg bag of basmati this afternoon and they had numerous different types of flour in all sorts of sizes, including massive sacks if you were so inclined. Supermarkets are useless for this stuff.


I know my corner shop has none, boo. I could try going up to St Clears, I suppose, and see what the Spar has.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

The thing with the massive sacks of flour right now is that a lot of mills that produced for wholesale/restaurant industry currently have a load of massive sacks of flour and nowhere buying it, a lot aren't equipped with the machinery to put it into small bags for retail.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 8, 2020)

Espresso said:


> In the last few years I have bought one 10kg bag of rice a year from an Asian catering kind of shop that is round the corner from my house. It's mainly for restaurants but they let the ordinary public in. It's nothing like Wing Yip - God, I love going in there. whenever I am in Manchester. Excellent place. Where Wing Yip is about the size of a regional airport, this place near me is more like your old school back street garage.  I bet the people who own my nice shop go to Wing Yip to stock up. Anyway, just before all of this started I went in there for my annual bag of rice and bought a few catering sized bags of things - dried chillies, black pepper, mustard seeds, fenugreek and a gallon of soy sauce. Glad I did that now, timely.



10kg doesn't last anywhere near a year.  Tbf she's gluten intolerant and just my style of cooking means we eat a lot of rice. 

First Chinese supermarket I went was a you described and it was amazing. Wing Yip blew me away. Just got 3.5L of soy sauce, not counting the Golden Mountain, not quite sure why it isn't soy sauce as its made from soy, but its also awesome.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been trying different shops for the weekly shop.  This week it was Iceland and initially I very pleased to see just a small queue outside and thought I'd scored.  It was only when I realised that they had the store had no real handle on who was coming in and going out and it was way to busy inside.  Just to compound matters there was a lot of pensioners in there as Iceland is an affordable shop on a state pension.  Not good.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 10, 2020)

To avoid panic buying we've instituted internal rationing. Containers not to opened prior to the date specified thereon. Milk is the first product to be controlled:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2020)

Braved the big Tesco's this morning, first time in almost 2 weeks, pleased to report no shortages & no limit on items.

It was also the first time I've seen my brother in weeks, in the bloody queue.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 10, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Braved the big Tesco's this morning, first time in almost 2 weeks, pleased to report no shortages & no limit on items.



Nice to see Tesco have no national policy on this and that people in the south east of England (comparatively densely populated) can buy as much as they want while people in south west Wales (comparatively not densely populated) are restricted to 3 items of any product across the whole store.

Cunts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Nice to see Tesco have no national policy on this and that people in the south east of England (comparatively densely populated) can buy as much as they want while people in south west Wales (comparatively not densely populated) are restricted to 3 items of any product across the whole store.
> 
> Cunts.





Apparently they only lifted restrictions yesterday, so you may find it changes soon, in your area.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 10, 2020)

Sainsbury's Whitechapel this morning. No elderly and disabled queue by the time I got there so I breezed straight in. The regular queue stretched all round the courtyard area outside, up Brady Street and across the front of the Idea Store in Whitechapel Road. Don't know if that's just a Bank Holiday thing - never seen it like that before.

Stocks much like last week. Few tinned goods except tomatoes and beans. Most other things there however. Forgot to look for hot cross buns (although Sainsbury's buns really aren't very good) but sorted for another week.

ETA: restrictions on some items still in place.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Bread flour ... it's getting ridiculous now - neither Aldi or Tesco - and I can't see myself making a cycle trip just for flour.
> 
> I have a very minimalist lifestyle and it's the only thing I can't find - and there's queuing from opening time now - and I feel obliged to wear a mask - which is probably useless for MY protection because my glasses were misting up ...


Either fold over top of mask or fold a bit of tissue and stuff under the top of the mask to stop your glasses misting up so airflow is sealed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> Either fold over top of mask or fold a bit of tissue and stuff under the top of the mask to stop your glasses misting up so airflow is sealed.


I only realised yesterday it probably wasn't the mask leaking around my nose, but a one-way valve designed to make exhaling easier ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2020)

I hope they sort the bread flour situation out soon - I'm guessing the weigh-your-own option at the local deli is going to be the only show in town for a while because they can take full sacks - though I read yesterday that most flour is usually delivered by the tanker-load ...


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 10, 2020)

We've got just about enough bread flour, so I'm in the privileged position of wishing we also had plain flour.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> a one-way valve designed to make exhaling easier ...


Perfect for facilitating onward transmission.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2020)

2hats said:


> Perfect for facilitating onward transmission.


 I hadn't thought of that.
I mainly wear it because I spray when I speak - especially since my vocal chords don't get an airing at the moment...
I may have to start turning up the music and singing


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 10, 2020)

Has anyone else tried a non-supermarket delivery?  There's loads popping up round my way - the big indoor market in town has their own deliveries website now, some of the taxi firms are doing it, there's a couple of farm shops doing high-end stuff, and quite a few others on facebook.  A friend of a friend's son has converted his coffee van to deliver bags of fruit, veg, and basic food groceries. This is the standard bag, which I got this week for just under £20, which I thought was alright (I made it clear I wasn't vulnerable, older, or sick and to only give me a delivery if there were slots left).  



I'm still ending up going to the shops for other people though (12 weekers etc) because even if they get a supermarket order or have someone with a car going to the supermarket there's always stuff that they can't get that I can find in small local shops (some of it basic like rice, some of it because one of my mates who I'm helping out is proper awkward).  I've stopped to go in the local greengrocers and the nearest corner shop because they're both letting too many people in at one time though.  I haven't been to a supermarket for about 6 weeks now, though running low on frozen stuff so may have to at some point.


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> We've got just about enough bread flour, so I'm in the privileged position of wishing we also had plain flour.



Same here, used my last bit of plain flour yesterday


----------



## gosub (Apr 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> Same here, used my last bit of plain flour yesterday


Same as. Apperently domestic demand double during the frenzy. They are working round the clock to rectify the situation   What we need is David Icke to do a video pointing out flour is an explosive so please return it to the shops for them to deal with (won't happen as an element of truth involved)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 10, 2020)

The lines outside supermarkets are totally saving me money. I think that I'll pop in and get something nice for tea on the way home from work, then remember and decide to make do with what I can find in the cupboards.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> Has anyone else tried a non-supermarket delivery?  There's loads popping up round my way - the big indoor market in town has their own deliveries website now, some of the taxi firms are doing it, there's a couple of farm shops doing high-end stuff, and quite a few others on facebook.  A friend of a friend's son has converted his coffee van to deliver bags of fruit, veg, and basic food groceries. This is the standard bag, which I got this week for just under £20, which I thought was alright (I made it clear I wasn't vulnerable, older, or sick and to only give me a delivery if there were slots left).
> 
> View attachment 205864
> 
> I'm still ending up going to the shops for other people though (12 weekers etc) because even if they get a supermarket order or have someone with a car going to the supermarket there's always stuff that they can't get that I can find in small local shops (some of it basic like rice, some of it because one of my mates who I'm helping out is proper awkward).  I've stopped to go in the local greengrocers and the nearest corner shop because they're both letting too many people in at one time though.  I haven't been to a supermarket for about 6 weeks now, though running low on frozen stuff so may have to at some point.



My local shop up the village has been delivering to me for a couple of years now (I don't have a car and they're stars  ). They've carried on, plus now delivering to my neighbours. Plus milkman delivers loads of stuff including veg and things and non-peat compost  .


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 11, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> Has anyone else tried a non-supermarket delivery?  There's loads popping up round my way - the big indoor market in town has their own deliveries website now, some of the taxi firms are doing it, there's a couple of farm shops doing high-end stuff, and quite a few others on facebook.  A friend of a friend's son has converted his coffee van to deliver bags of fruit, veg, and basic food groceries. This is the standard bag, which I got this week for just under £20, which I thought was alright (I made it clear I wasn't vulnerable, older, or sick and to only give me a delivery if there were slots left).
> 
> View attachment 205864
> 
> I'm still ending up going to the shops for other people though (12 weekers etc) because even if they get a supermarket order or have someone with a car going to the supermarket there's always stuff that they can't get that I can find in small local shops (some of it basic like rice, some of it because one of my mates who I'm helping out is proper awkward).  I've stopped to go in the local greengrocers and the nearest corner shop because they're both letting too many people in at one time though.  I haven't been to a supermarket for about 6 weeks now, though running low on frozen stuff so may have to at some point.


We have,  one of our local farm shops has branched into doing it. It's obviously a new thing for them since payment was by banks transfer rather than card. Ours looked much like yours except we had 30 eggs (the  minimum) and a freakishly large block of cheese


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> We have,  one of our local farm shops has branched into doing it. It's obviously a new thing for them since payment was by banks transfer rather than card. Ours looked much like yours except we had 30 eggs (the  minimum) and a freakishly large block of cheese



Fuck me that's a big omelette.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2020)

*IMPORTANT CHEESE NEWS UPDATE!*

The Specialist Cheesemakers Association has updated its website with a list of cheesemakers you can buy direct from. 






						MAKE LIFE BETTER - ORDER CHEESE ONLINE!
					






					t.co


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 11, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Sambuca. I’ve been spelling it with two Cs!
> 
> Sambuca.


I know you're probably over your sambuca panic buy but I just read  a thing on the herbs that have been used to support immune systems and sambuca plant was mentioned,  so you know,  you're onto a good thing here I reckon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> *IMPORTANT CHEESE NEWS UPDATE!*
> 
> The Specialist Cheesemakers Association has updated its website with a list of cheesemakers you can buy direct from.
> 
> ...


That's a very dangerous link.  I've got a couple of pounds of cheese in so will have a look in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 12, 2020)

The big supermarkets are closed all day today, as it's Easter Sunday. So don't bother going. 

Smaller ones, metros, locals etc are open as normal.


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's a very dangerous link.  I've got a couple of pounds of cheese in so will have a look in a couple of weeks.


meh, they don't have a Sage Derby.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

xes said:


> meh, they don't have a Sage Derby.


Probably thought better of it after Cheltenham #illgetmycoat


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 13, 2020)

xes said:


> meh, they don't have a Sage Derby.


I've tried that and it's rubbish anyway, so no loss.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 13, 2020)

xes said:


> meh, they don't have a Sage Derby.





farmerbarleymow said:


> I've tried that and it's rubbish anyway, so no loss.


Sage Derby is lush.


----------



## maomao (Apr 14, 2020)

Very tense out there again today. Two trips Lidl and Asda. 90% of people are being very sensible and 10% of people are being arseholes and not respecting two metre zones. I was rude and probably quite scary (six and a half foot in a hoodie and face mask must be intimidating) to someone who jumped in next to me to grab some eggs I was looking at. 

Even when I get home I've spent two hours plus in a weird dream world full of silent queues and empty shelves and it takes me five minutes to realise I'm allowed to be near my kids. 

Asda had expensive 00 and self raising flour and I bought the 00 because I haven't seen any plain flour in two months. Not sure what I'm going to make with it. Don't want to waste it in sauces.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2020)

Aldi was virtually empty this morning - only a few customers, all trying to maintain distance between each other.  Fully stocked as far as I could see - not sure if they had flour though, but plenty of eggs.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 14, 2020)

I’ve not been in a supermarket for what seems like ages now.  My wife utilises an NHS slot in Sainsbury’s once a week but I can’t go in.  

I miss shopping.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I’ve not been in a supermarket for what seems like ages now.  My wife utilises an NHS slot in Sainsbury’s once a week but I can’t go in.
> 
> I miss shopping.


Aldi were good - they had a table outside with spray disinfectant and tissues so you could clean the filth other shoppers had left on trolleys and baskets.  I used hand sanitiser before I went in too, and after I'd packed my stuff to leave.  As usual scrubbed my hands with a brillo pad when I got home.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 14, 2020)

Not "Panic Buying" more, "Supporting a small local supplier" buying

Just put in a £55+ order for Award winning sausages - delivered direct to my door

In that order are:-

Pork and Marmalade Sausages
Burrow Hill Cider and Mustard Pork Sausages
Glastonbury Ales Pork Sausages
Traditional GOLD AWARD WINNING Pork Sausages
Home Cured Back Bacon

Can't wait for them to arrive - space already cleared in the freezer


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 14, 2020)

Bought half a kilo of yeast on eBay. Usual price 5.99, I got it for 13.99 inc postage, on Amazon it’s now up to 23.99


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 14, 2020)

Just spoken with my "Dealer"

"Assorted Pork Products"  being delivered to the door in approx 40 minutes


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Just spoken with my "Dealer"
> 
> "Assorted Pork Products"  being delivered to the door in approx 40 minutes


just hope they haven't been stepped on with saw dust


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Bought half a kilo of yeast on eBay. Usual price 5.99, I got it for 13.99 inc postage, on Amazon it’s now up to 23.99


Fuck. that's a lot of yeast!

I think I shall save the trub from my brewing efforts - sounds like I could flog it on the ebay, instead of rinsing it down the sink! The great thing about yeast is that it makes MORE yeast. Like that thing with storks and people.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2020)

Went shopping and got: 5kg sack of spuds, 4 pint bottle of milk, cheese, burgers, tomatoes (fresh), burger buns, cider, and a swiss roll which somehow got into the basket

Still no flour


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 14, 2020)

Just sayin'


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 14, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Not "Panic Buying" more, "Supporting a small local supplier" buying
> 
> Just put in a £55+ order for Award winning sausages - delivered direct to my door
> 
> ...


I'm slobbering reading that list


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2020)

Anyone know the best time to go to the shop? I've been going only to the Tesco metro at 6am as it's two minutes away and totally empty at that time. Normally I would only use it for an emergency booze run (the kind when it's not an emergency at all and the last thing you really need is another bottle of whatever). 
I digress.
Been afraid of going at peak hours as I have neutropenia (low white blood cell count). . . But I was just looking at the Lidl website and it says they are super busy between 8am and 11am, less busy from 11 -2 pm and not busy at all after 2pm. Now obviously things are a bit different now, but when I used to pop into Lidl at 9am there would be nobody else in there, and around 2pm it was as crowded as hell, massive queues.

So when in general are people finding are the quiet times in shops these days?


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 15, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Just sayin'
> 
> View attachment 206818



Congratulations; here is your German Citizenship certificate.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 15, 2020)

Schmetterling said:


> Congratulations; here is your German Citizenship certificate.



Danke


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 15, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So when in general are people finding are the quiet times in shops these days?


Aldi was dead quiet around 9.30am yesterday - only a few people in.  I suppose it will vary by area and the local demographic.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 15, 2020)

I think old habits die hard. Last Saturday lunchtime there were massive queues at Waitrose, despite most people being off work and able to go at any time during the week.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 15, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . So when in general are people finding are the quiet times in shops these days?



On my way into work I pass a mid-size Aldi and a small Lidl - the Aldi has people queueing up probably 10-15 in line for the doors opening at 8:00am

The Lidl had, maybe half that at the same time - both in Bristol . . . ie a city

A super large Tesco where we are will also have a small queue at opening time, but pop round there in the afternoon and it's pretty much walk straight in - same with a largish Morrisons

There's no real rhyme or reason to it at the moment, but you pays yer money and you takes yer choice

I wish you well and safe in your shopping excursions


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2020)

Still no flour of any description in Tesco, and my local shop has only homeopathic bags of self-raising and plain - nothing for breadmaking, and absolutely NOTHING in wholemeal. Boo.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 15, 2020)

I soaked some wholemeal all bran in milk and then added that to white flour to make roti with. I still have some wholemeal flour left but will try the all bran/white flour concoction the next time I bake bread.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2020)

Am still well stocked on most things thankfully.

Went to do a shop in Asda yesterday for a charity my friend works for.
They were FULLY stocked with everything (pasta/bread/eggs/flour/bog roll/etc) which was pleasing to see.

One bonus (for me anyway) was their reduced section #haggleshelf was great. Got loads of decent sausages, salami, cheeses and such for about a third of the price. All with long (May onward) best before dates. Guessing they (or the computerised system) has over compensated due to the 'panic buying' over recent weeks.

In other news I have three toilet rolls left


----------



## xes (Apr 17, 2020)

Chainsaw lopper hedge trimmer combo. Nightmare to find anyone with one in stock. And when it turned up the chainsaw had no chain. SO I had to go and panic buy a chain, lube and gloves. 

I am now armed and dangerous. My garden is in big trouble.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Still no flour of any description in Tesco, and my local shop has only homeopathic bags of self-raising and plain - nothing for breadmaking, and absolutely NOTHING in wholemeal. Boo.



If you're still having trouble getting wholemeal flour, I ordered this from here a couple of days ago with 3kg Cornflour for £20.36 including delivery using code SAVE20:









						Wholemeal Strong Flour Bulk 16kg
					

Wholemeal Strong Flour  - Perfect for making delicious wholemeal bread loaves and rolls.




					www.squires-shop.com


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2020)

xes said:


> Chainsaw lopper hedge trimmer combo. Nightmare to find anyone with one in stock. And when it turned up the chainsaw had no chain. SO I had to go and panic buy a chain, lube and gloves.
> 
> I am now armed and dangerous. My garden is in big trouble.


Essential shopping 

I am currently in the market for... 

Plastic 'top of cupboard' baskets 
Drawer/cupboard liners
Kitchen roll holder 
Spice rack


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Plastic 'top of cupboard' baskets


Aldi were selling smallish baskets that might work - worth checking their site to see if they're still in stock.  I bought one to keep medication in.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Aldi were selling smallish baskets that might work - worth checking their site to see if they're still in stock.  I bought one to keep medication in.


I have got some (5 so far) from Wilko (£3 ish) already so will try to get a few more 
.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 17, 2020)

xes said:


> ...SO I had to go and panic buy a chain, lube and gloves.
> ...



Someone is in for an interesting night.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 17, 2020)

xes said:


> Chainsaw lopper hedge trimmer combo. Nightmare to find anyone with one in stock. And when it turned up the chainsaw had no chain. SO I had to go and panic buy a chain, lube and gloves.
> 
> I am now armed and dangerous. My garden is in big trouble.


Saucy b'stard


----------



## xes (Apr 17, 2020)

They guy in the shop said he if turned up with those items, his missus would tell him to fuck off to Amsterdam.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 17, 2020)

Whoops, not a panic buy, more a drunken lockdown buy.  

Arrived today.. 

2 x 460g Lancashire Cheese Bombs - for the Worlds Best Macaroni Cheese we're going to make this weekend 

Also.

20g dried Carolina Reaper
20g dried Ghost / Bhut Jolokia
20g dried Orange Habanero
20g dried Guajillo
4 packets of Chocolate Habanero

^^^ we're making a series of Lockdown hot pepper sauces (4 in total ranging from Numbers 1 through to Numbers 4)

Shit.


----------



## circleline (Apr 18, 2020)

Panic bought a 'Silver Bay Point' ( fresh&fruity/8%) white wine box for £8 at Tesco the other day.  So fucking disgusting, it's (almost) put me off wine for good..


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2020)

Well at least you've still got your taste and smell


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Whoops, not a panic buy, more a drunken lockdown buy.
> 
> Arrived today..
> 
> ...



We make hot pepper sauce a LOT and also use dried in various dishes, where are you sourcing your dried chillies atm?

We are down to our last habanero and also running out of some milder smoky ones. (We are ok for Bhut Jolokia for the time being but stocks are in short supply for others!)


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Whoops, not a panic buy, more a drunken lockdown buy.
> 
> Arrived today..
> 
> ...


I've never heard of any of them


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Anyone know the best time to go to the shop?



probably depends very much on the shop / area - i'm tending to find late in the day best, but stocks of stuff is variable so it may mean more shopping trips or being flexible about what you get.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 18, 2020)

I went to the supermarket at 3pm today, there were no queues and the store wasn't too busy, 

Plenty of bog roll, but all pasta and tins of tomatoes had sold out.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I went to the supermarket at 3pm today, there were no queues and the store wasn't too busy,
> 
> Plenty of bog roll, but all pasta and tins of tomatoes had sold out.



insainsburys in reading town centre had pasta at 6pm friday evening.  no sign of having had eggs, though.  not sure what it is with sainsburys and eggs.  have they furloughed the chickens?


----------



## Numbers (Apr 18, 2020)

Epona said:


> We make hot pepper sauce a LOT and also use dried in various dishes, where are you sourcing your dried chillies atm?
> 
> We are down to our last habanero and also running out of some milder smoky ones. (We are ok for Bhut Jolokia for the time being but stocks are in short supply for others!)


South Devon Chilli Farm.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've never heard of any of them


Just cheese (2 of the below) and dried chillis.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 18, 2020)

6 bottles of Stokes tomato sauce

Regarded as an essential and not a luxury in this household


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2020)

I've run out of mayo  and bread and tortellii and eggs and tuna and potatoes and bacon and and and oo lots  but have a delivery coming tomorrow so am hoping I'll not die of hunger before then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2020)

Am down to one toilet roll now


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Am down to one toilet roll now


Got any corks?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Got any corks?


Luckily Lidl was well stocked so have 25 now


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> insainsburys in reading town centre had pasta at 6pm friday evening.  no sign of having had eggs, though.  not sure what it is with sainsburys and eggs.  have they furloughed the chickens?


Nah they've been eaten


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Am down to one toilet roll now



think the bog roll crisis is largely over now - have noticed bog rolls on the shelves the last week or two, although most places still restrict the number of packs you can buy


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 19, 2020)

We’ve run out of cheese (other than soft cheese). Also run out of pears, and of non-frozen broccoli.

Dont tell anyone but I was able to add one 50ml bottle of hand sanitiser to my Ocado order due next week.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 19, 2020)

I am feeling like a right Typhoid Mary here. I've used 12 blue gloves, and about 25ml of hand sanitiser since lockdown.

Quite a lot of soap, mind...

ETA: oh, 13 gloves. I blew one up for a profile pic somewhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2020)

Just ordered some fancy face masks with nice patterns on. If we have to wear these things, might as well look fine


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> think the bog roll crisis is largely over now - have noticed bog rolls on the shelves the last week or two, although most places still restrict the number of packs you can buy


I did a shop today as I has to pick up my prescription. No queue to get in.  Carex, bog roll, fruit, veg all plentiful.  Still no flour though.


----------



## Callie (Apr 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just ordered some fancy face masks with nice patterns on. If we have to wear these things, might as well look fine


Use a sock


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2020)

Am having trouble getting eggs, I will have to go back tomorrow to see whether there has been a delivery 
(I have more or less given up on ever having plain flour again)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2020)

Epona said:


> Am having trouble getting eggs, I will have to go back tomorrow to see whether there has been a delivery



again may vary from one area to another, but where i am, sainsburys show no signs of having had any for weeks.  small tesco and marks + spencer tend to have some more often than not (M+S do a fairly basic sort of eggs as well as fancy ones)


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> again may vary from one area to another, but where i am, sainsburys show no signs of having had any for weeks.  small tesco and marks + spencer tend to have some more often than not (M+S do a fairly basic sort of eggs as well as fancy ones)



I think I was lulled into a false sense of security by well stocked eggness in Iceland a couple of weeks back, so of course I bought a load and ate them.  I'm only going to shops within walking distance atm, not risking getting a bus anywhere.  So 3 branches of Iceland, 1 Morrison's, 1 Co-op (I don't go there because often their veg is mouldy, I know this is an issue with our local branch rather than some sort of problem with the company in general) and a few independent shops.

But yeah not heading anywhere further afield right now that would require bus or tube (germ filled capsules the lot of them!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2020)

so glad I'm not in London anymore


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> 3 branches of Iceland, 1 Morrison's, 1 Co-op



ah

can't speak for any of them

did pick something up on tweeter a day or two back, some place that's a bit of a fancy cafe / cake place normally is offering things like flour, eggs, pasta, rice and doing deliveries localish, but local in their case is deptford / greenwich, and they were offering deliveries within lewisham / greenwich boroughs or thereabouts (so mentioned it to mum-tat.   may be worth seeing if there's anything similar local to you (i'm not sure exactly where you are but have a feeling you're  north of the river...)


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ah
> 
> can't speak for any of them
> 
> did pick something up on tweeter a day or two back, some place that's a bit of a fancy cafe / cake place normally is offering things like flour, eggs, pasta, rice and doing deliveries localish, but local in their case is deptford / greenwich, and they were offering deliveries within lewisham / greenwich boroughs or thereabouts (so mentioned it to mum-tat.   may be worth seeing if there's anything similar local to you (i'm not sure exactly where you are but have a feeling you're  north of the river...)



I am north of the river but only just - that only just is a lot when it involves the Blackwall or Rotherhithe tunnels however


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Good to see
> 
> View attachment 204653
> 
> Would be good to just get rid of bottled water for ever.



‘For ever’?

Or forever?


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 20, 2020)

Whitechapel Sainsbury's this morning. No queues. Not very many shoppers. Slowly getting back to 'normal' in the sense that there was some of most things, but obviously not variety. Some tinned goods had appeared. (Bit like the first bluebells of spring this). They included Sainsbury's own brand tinned meals so presumably people aren't actually eating their emergency stockpile  Some tinned tomatoes but hardly any baked beans although that might just be a shelf stacking issue. Pretty large stocks of reduced to clear Easter eggs  Anyhow that's me sorted for another week.

First Fruit and Veg stalls I've seen in Whitechapel Road since the lockdown started although that could well be because I'm going out early at the moment. Foot traffic much lighter than I've been seeing it at this hour. Whitechapel Road very few cars. Commercial Road by contrast busy and even a little backed up.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> think the bog roll crisis is largely over now - have noticed bog rolls on the shelves the last week or two, although most places still restrict the number of packs you can buy


Got a 24 pack at Lidl 
Loads of roll in there yesterday


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 20, 2020)

got 9 eggs off my neighbour who keeps chickens.   I give them chard to eat [the chickens]  it's a good swap


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2020)

40 pairs of colourful socks and 5 colourful masks


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 20, 2020)

Houseguest: "Why have you bought 2 packs of plain flour and no self-raising?"

Me: " I'm going to let you think about that and then answer your own question."

Houseguest:  "Oh.  Because there wasn't any self-raising..."

Anyways, I have baking powder so we are now "floured up" and can carry on relieving the boredom by baking.


----------



## gosub (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Whitechapel Sainsbury's this morning. No queues. Not very many shoppers. Slowly getting back to 'normal' in the sense that there was some of most things, but obviously not variety. Some tinned goods had appeared. (Bit like the first bluebells of spring this). They included Sainsbury's own brand tinned meals so presumably people aren't actually eating their emergency stockpile  Some tinned tomatoes but hardly any baked beans although that might just be a shelf stacking issue. Pretty large stocks of reduced to clear Easter eggs  Anyhow that's me sorted for another week.
> 
> First Fruit and Veg stalls I've seen in Whitechapel Road since the lockdown started although that could well be because I'm going out early at the moment. Foot traffic much lighter than I've been seeing it at this hour. Whitechapel Road very few cars. Commercial Road by contrast busy and even a little backed up.



Glad I'm not in London.  
Out here in the perimeter there are no stars, but there are eggs and tins in fact supermarkets been about 80 % stocked for the last couple of weeks, except for flour (though I got lucky on that last week)


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 20, 2020)

Barrels of oil , just need somewhere to store them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 20, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Barrels of oil , just need somewhere to store them.



Just seen that on C-4 news, down to $1 a barrel.   

* eyes-up the water butt *


----------



## maomao (Apr 21, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> Houseguest: "Why have you bought 2 packs of plain flour and no self-raising?"
> 
> Me: " I'm going to let you think about that and then answer your own question."
> 
> ...


Everywhere's got self-raising here, it's plain and strong that haven't been seen in ages. They even had 'wholemeal self-raising' in Asda but no fucking plain  I can't even think of a use for wholemeal self raising (wholemeal cakes obviously but why?)

Aldi was ridiculous today. It's a tiny cramped store anyway but the only till they had open was the one by the door (they have eight, they could open one at the other end) so that you cannot get into the store or buyt things without coming a lot closer than two metres to a lot of people half of whom don't seem to give a fuck. Attitudes seem to be polarising. There are more masks and more people taking the 2 metre thing seriously than there were a month ago but there are also a lot more people going shopping in groups, rolling their eyes at you if you step out of their way and just generally being cunts about it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 21, 2020)

Buckfast.


----------



## xenon (Apr 21, 2020)

Edited. Was a joke but made no sense...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2020)

Oddly I have unable to get Windowlene


----------



## girasol (Apr 21, 2020)

Today was the first time I managed to get everything I needed since this started! Sainsburys was well stocked, got tinned tomatoes, toilet paper, children's pull-up nappies... Still can't get brown rice, but that was just on wish list, not an essential. They do have 5kh bags of rice and expensive rice. 

They're still operating max 3 per item and it seems to be working. I was there at 8am though. Not sure what it'll be like later on.


----------



## girasol (Apr 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Oddly I have unable to get Windowlene



Well, funny that. Got some today. 😁😁


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2020)

girasol said:


> Well, funny that. Got some today. 😁😁


Tried local shop, Lidl and Asda in the last week but none. Most/all other cleaning supplies well stocked  

Have been trying to deep clean the flat and the windows are a bit manky


----------



## girasol (Apr 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Tried local shop, Lidl and Asda in the last week but none. Most/all other cleaning supplies well stocked
> 
> Have been trying to deep clean the flat and the windows are a bit manky


Soapy water and squeegee will do job just as well.





__





						Squeegees and Liquid | Window Cleaning | Screwfix.com
					

Buy Squeegees and Liquids at Screwfix.com. Streak-free professional finish to window cleaning. Click & collect in hundreds of stores in as little as 1 minute.



					www.screwfix.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2020)

I was in the "Polish" shop earlier and had to ask the Russian staff member to help me decypher the labels that were in anything but her language - but at least closer to the two languages I'm familiar with ... I think the main issue was she didn't understand what wholemeal wheat flour was so offered me self-raising white and buckwheat ...

But they had green tomato salad 

I can't find Pernod anywhere - I've been dipping into my ancient bottle more than usual ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have been trying to deep clean the flat and the windows are a bit manky


Just wait until it rains.  I haven't cleaned the windows in years.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 21, 2020)

girasol said:


> Well, funny that. Got some today. 😁😁


"They had loads - I got 200 bottles"


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2020)

I am going to be panic buying a hair trimmer shortly. Some of the online stores are sold out but I have a cunning plan and expect to get my mitts on a hair trimmer before the week is out!


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2020)

Bought the only eggs I could find - pack of 30, more expensive than I would usually pay, but yay I have eggs again


----------



## gosub (Apr 21, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Buckfast.




How do you sleep at nights?


----------



## maomao (Apr 21, 2020)

gosub said:


> How do you sleep at nights?


Buckfast. One presumes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2020)

Polaroid film. Okay I have quite a lot left but they're doing free delivery at the moment.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2020)

maomao said:


> Buckfast. One presumes.


Unfortunately packed with caffeine, though when you crash you can have a kip in a hedge.


----------



## gosub (Apr 21, 2020)

maomao said:


> Buckfast. One presumes.



No. Did two pints of the stuff in a club one night in Leith, was buzzing my tits off for 2 days


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am going to be panic buying a hair trimmer shortly. Some of the online stores are sold out but I have a cunning plan and expect to get my mitts on a hair trimmer before the week is out!


I got mine from Argos in the end - kept checking the website everyday till they had one available on click and collect at Sainsburys - then had to wait a week for it.  Just took the first available set that looked half decent.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2020)

gosub said:


> No. Did two pints of the stuff in a club one night in Leith, was buzzing my tits off for 2 days



My husband loves the stuff, it reminds me of Venos cough mixture


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 21, 2020)

gosub said:


> How do you sleep at nights?


Buckfast.


----------



## maomao (Apr 21, 2020)

gosub said:


> No. Did two pints of the stuff in a club one night in Leith, was buzzing my tits off for 2 days


I had thought it was some monks' herbal wine, didn't realise they just tipped caffeine into it. Caffeine and alcohol has never worked for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2020)

maomao said:


> I had thought it was some monks' herbal wine, didn't realise they just tipped caffeine into it. Caffeine and alcohol has never worked for me.


'the term _tonic_ _wine_ does not imply any health-giving properties'


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2020)

gosub said:


> No. Did two pints of the stuff in a club one night in Leith, was buzzing my tits off for 2 days


In Glasgow, some pop an eccie in their Buckfast, turning it into a Buck-E-Fast


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2020)

Full of sugar as well. Basically a wine bottle full of monastic vodka red bull.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2020)

Actually, right now, the "tonic wine" concept, drugs for people stuck at home with little or no social contact, seems very attractive.


----------



## girasol (Apr 21, 2020)

existentialist said:


> "They had loads - I got 200 bottles"



OK, for the record, I only got one!


----------



## nogojones (Apr 21, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Buckfast.


I don't want to panic you more, but...









						Buckfast halts production over coronavirus fears and vows to 'protect NHS'
					

It comes as 584 people in Scotland have tested positive for coronavirus - which has so far resulted in 16 deaths.




					www.dailyrecord.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 21, 2020)

nogojones said:


> I don't want to panic you more, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. That was the joke.  I don’t really drink Buckfast.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 21, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I know. That was the joke.  I don’t really drink Buckfast.


Oh, that's OK then. Can you send me your spare bottles please?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I got mine from Argos in the end - kept checking the website everyday till they had one available on click and collect at Sainsburys - then had to wait a week for it.  Just took the first available set that looked half decent.


Darn, Argos was my cunning plan, at the moment they are all "limited stock" and none near me. Can they really not ship from other than my local stores? Grr


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Darn, Argos was my cunning plan, at the moment they are all "limited stock" and none near me. Can they really not ship from other than my local stores? Grr



I got mine from ebay. If it is a trusted seller and they are listed with good feedback you stand a good chance of getting some. Mine arrived in 2 days.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Darn, Argos was my cunning plan, at the moment they are all "limited stock" and none near me. Can they really not ship from other than my local stores? Grr


Like I said, just keep checking the website.  PITA, I know, but eventually I was lucky.  It would help if their website listed stuff that might be available locally in a week, rather than just 250 different types, that you have to click on to check if you have any chance of getting one.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 21, 2020)

spitfire said:


> I got mine from ebay. If it is a trusted seller and they are listed with good feedback you stand a good chance of getting some. Mine arrived in 2 days.


In that case weltweit , you may be better off on ebay.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Like I said, just keep checking the website.  PITA, I know, but eventually I was lucky.  It would help if their website listed stuff that might be available locally in a week, rather than just 250 different types, that you have to click on to check if you have any chance of getting one.


I think they should be able to post or ship from wherever has the item!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> In that case weltweit , you may be better off on ebay.


Hmm, perhaps. Might look at Amazon again, I think they had stock.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I think they should be able to post or ship from wherever has the item!



Yeah I had that with Argos as well. So off to fleabay I went.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2020)

These ones.

Looks like they are still in stock.









						Wahl GroomEase Trimmer Set - Black for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Wahl GroomEase Trimmer Set - Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2020)

In the past I've either lounged on the sofa or lounged on the bed, and if I wanted to sit in a place for a while and do something, I'd generally go out or be in an office. But now I need to be able to sit down without lounging, and my research has revealed that there is a furniture solution for that called a "chair". I have no idea how I can get hold of one of these things though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 21, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Oh, that's OK then. Can you send me your spare bottles please?


Loads of empties, tbf


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 21, 2020)

We plan to celebrate the end of our Dry April next week by ordering some local strong bottled ales from our friend's brewery** in advance of Friday 1st May   

** "We deliver"


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 21, 2020)

Have been partaking in a couple of solpadol (30mg codeine) of an evening lately, maybe every other day, had loads prescribed to me after an op a few years ago and then they gave me more about eighteen months ago when I got knocked off my bike so I had a nice stockpile but down to last strip now. Going to miss them. Make sleeping nice (rarely touched them pre lockdown cos trying to get up at six or whatever the next day is horrible)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2020)

watch out you don't get constipated, codeine bum is agonising


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 21, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> watch out you don't get constipated, codeine bum is agonising



I've also taken to substantial overeating during lockdown so I think it counteracts it. A dam can't hold a tsunami


----------



## Epona (Apr 22, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I've also taken to substantial overeating during lockdown so I think it counteracts it. A dam can't hold a tsunami



Terrible analogy, have you ever seen a dam after a small flash flood, let alone a Tsunami?  Bloody wrecks it mate.


----------



## maomao (Apr 22, 2020)

Being scarily tall isn't nearly as useful or desirable as people tend to think it is but this morning at Sainsburys I found a bag of bread flour half slipped down the back of the top shelf  I now have five loaves worth in my little stockpile and am feeling very wealthy.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 22, 2020)

So, last night I randomly checked the Tesco app for delivery slots. It was 9pm and I was being random. Got one for May 14th. Unbridled joy.

This morning I checked again at 10.05am. There were more new ones. Booked another for May 19th. (Because I haven't had one since March 24th and I then turned one down on April 7th on the foolish premise it was too far in the future. Never turning one down again).

Anyway, gf was on Teams to a student and we relayed the news immediately to her student, who has also not had a slot for weeks. There were no slots on hers, and the app didn't even go up past May 12th. 

Localised much? We live about 12 miles apart, but her delivery (when she gets one) comes from a different store.

Moral of the story? Fuck knows. It all seems a bit random. Never turn down a slot though.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 23, 2020)

The next thing that people will be buying is a pulse oximeter, which measures the level of oxygen in the blood.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 23, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> The next thing that people will be buying is a pulse oximeter, which measures the level of oxygen in the blood.


Coughs (no longer due to COVID19).


----------



## Hollis (Apr 24, 2020)

Online deliveries from Tesco seem to be impossible!  In my parents area they don't do click+ collect, so I guess everyone is going for deliveries.  Fortunately the good people in their home town seem less keen on Asda... so Asda it is..


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Online deliveries from Tesco seem to be impossible!  In my parents area they don't do click+ collect, so I guess everyone is going for deliveries.  Fortunately the good people in their home town seem less keen on Asda... so Asda it is..



Them and Sainsburys I think you need to check just before/after 12 midnight. I did that on a Saturday night to get Tesco delivery (first one was three weeks ahead though, just took delivery on Sunday), and I checked the other night to see that Sainsburys for some reason had delivery slots throughout Wednesday. Sainsburys though I think you need to be registered on the government's vulnerable list.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 24, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Hmm, perhaps. Might look at Amazon again, I think they had stock.



I have a spare set somewhere, might have to dig them out and put on gumtree if there is demand at the moment! Think I could probably shift my spare non-smart static bike trainer too, opportunities for clutter-clearing!


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 24, 2020)

Friday morning Tesco. Completely different experience to last week, no queue, no social distancing. Nobody on the door checking numbers. Public (obviously not all, but a lot) behaving like everything is back to normal, not following the one way system, not staying apart. People chatting in the aisles. People barging their way in front of others. Pretty depressing.

Forgot something so went to local co-op on the way home. Totally different to Tesco, staff on door making people queue. People respecting each other. That door policy makes a big difference by the look of things. People need to be told or reminded what to do, then it works. Store also stank of bleach, but that's a good thing.

Really not impressed by Tesco. In the car park, which is massive, they've blocked off the first 'lane' - there are about 12 lanes. People, on leaving, were even driving back up the no exit/no entry lane hoping for a gap in the cars to be able to nip into the second lane instead of driving around. Total assholes.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 24, 2020)

Weird how different branches of the same chain vary! 
In some thread last night (??  ) I posted about how a small Tescos near us was the best in every respect for enforcing the one way system and distancing and queueing.
Whereas Sainsbury's (our usual) and also Lidls, are much better for providing hand sanitiser ....


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2020)

nogojones said:


> I don't want to panic you more, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are Glaswegian teenagers going to do now?!


----------



## Hollis (Apr 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Them and Sainsburys I think you need to check just before/after 12 midnight. I did that on a Saturday night to get Tesco delivery (first one was three weeks ahead though, just took delivery on Sunday), and I checked the other night to see that Sainsburys for some reason had delivery slots throughout Wednesday. Sainsburys though I think you need to be registered on the government's vulnerable list.



I've tried Tesco 3 nights on the trot before/after midnight - a couple times ended up in a queue until 12.10am at which time all the slots had gone.  The other time the website seemed to crash.  I also tried their app but no use...   My parents will just have to get used to Asda..


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm now panicking. I broke a mug earlier which turns out to be one of Mrs T favourites. They do some lovely rainbow stuff Now, but possibly not the elephant any more
 
They have already replied, very nicely to two emails and have promised to scour their premises Ceramics - Fair Trade and Ethical Products  | SHARED EARTH


----------



## weltweit (Apr 24, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I'm now panicking. I broke a mug earlier which turns out to be one of Mrs T favourites. They do some lovely rainbow stuff Now, but possibly not the elephant any more
> 
> They have already replied, very nicely to two emails and have promised to scour their premises Ceramics - Fair Trade and Ethical Products  | SHARED EARTH
> 
> View attachment 208690


eminently repairable - you need some araldite (probably rapid) and a steady-ish hand..


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2020)

two component aruldite  she'll never notice


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 24, 2020)

Ordered four largish storage boxes yesterday evening (18:15) from some unknown online supplier based in Sheffield as part of a project tidying up the storage vaults at the back of the house. Postage was free, and they turned up via a parcel company at 10:30 this morning.  In a time when second class post is taking about a week this was a bit amazing.  Wouldn’t have even given enough time for the viral load on the contents to die off.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2020)

brexit no deal crash out is actually looking likely. i might start panic buying now and get in there ahead of the rush


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2020)

Still no eggs, no flour 

I do have some eggs but I really don't like having to ration them, we normally eat a lot of eggs, the ones I managed to get were really expensive too.  Plenty of broccoli in Iceland today, don't need any today haha.  Got cheese, quorn mince, beef mince, bread and some cider and snacks


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 25, 2020)

I see eggs fairly regularly, but flour is only in corner shops. I try to make a tour of the local ones and remember which ones have any. I still have an unopened 2kg bag of gram flour but once that's open I will be searching for more.

Tinned tomatoes seem incredibly rare now. It's actually much easier to buy fresh tomatoes, so I've started doing that. I wonder if people realise that there is a connection between the two products


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I see eggs fairly regularly, but flour is only in corner shops. I try to make a tour of the local ones and remember which ones have any. I still have an unopened 2kg bag of gram flour but once that's open I will be searching for more.
> 
> Tinned tomatoes seem incredibly rare now. It's actually much easier to buy fresh tomatoes, so I've started doing that. I wonder if people realise that there is a connection between the two products



Speaking as someone who regularly makes sauces from fresh tomatoes, it has to be said that tinned are a lot easier for some things.  I don't bother with chopped ones though, only the plum tomatoes as I also like those with sausages and cheesy mash  so they serve multiple functions.  They're also cheaper than buying an equivalent amount of fresh (which is a major concern for me right now).  I have been finding tinned tomatoes ok though, Morrison's own brand at 28p a tin are perfectly nice.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> Speaking as someone who regularly makes sauces from fresh tomatoes, it has to be said that tinned are a lot easier for some things.  I don't bother with chopped ones though, only the plum tomatoes as I also like those with sausages and cheesy mash  so they serve multiple functions.  They're also cheaper than buying an equivalent amount of fresh (which is a major concern for me right now).  I have been finding tinned tomatoes ok though, Morrison's own brand at 28p a tin are perfectly nice.


Yeah, fresh are definitely not as convenient for sauces. I find that I just don't cook as much stuff with a tomato sauce base nowadays really. I did make up a generic chunky sauce earlier today with my penultimate can, but I won't be doing that for a while.

I find that tomato purée plus pasta or potato water works well as a sauce base when I need it (though tomato purée is also one of the things that's increasingly rare).


----------



## magneze (Apr 25, 2020)

Tinned tomatoes back now around here. It's taken weeks though. 😮


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2020)

Yup I bought tinned tomatoes last night also. 

Plenty of kitchen roll and bog roll also on the shelves.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh, and I bought pasta .. two shapes .. seems the logistics are catching up


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2020)

Today, Tesco had flour in. Plain flour. A lot of plain flour. But - critically - _only_ plain flour. I spent so long scouring the shelves and I spent a long time trying to decipher the subtle variations in the packaging of the parsimonious McDougall selection to see if such a thing as wholewheat flour was available. It wasn't. So long, though, that I became aware of an increasing number of people pausing at socially-responsible distances, felt obliged to take a bag of the Tesco plain flour (85p) as if that was what I had wanted all along, and bugger off out of it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2020)

We're not needing flour, but we haven't had tinned tomato issues for a while now. 

Our main current problem is sourcing eggs.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2020)

I wouldn't mind a tin opener that works, I have two that have stopped working - grr


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> We're not needing flour, but we haven't had tinned tomato issues for a while now.
> 
> Our main current problem is sourcing eggs.


Eggs are no problem here. I have a couple of...informal sources, but there are a fair few in the shops, too. One of the advantages of rural living, I suppose.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I wouldn't mind a *tin opener that works*, I have two that have stopped working - grr



New ones are easy to source, I'll bet! 

Our old one was crap, but we brought in the scarcely-used tin-opener from our camper, and it works like a dream 

Saying that, a large proportion of food tins have now had ring-pull openings for the last few years.
That used to be a beer-can-only thing ....


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Eggs are no problem here. I have a couple of...informal sources, but there are a fair few in the shops, too. One of the advantages of rural living, I suppose.



It seems there's definitely a difference in local availability of goods, even within a few miles.  I haven't seen eggs in any of the supermarkets here for about 3 weeks now but found a pack of 30 expensive eggs in one of the independent local shops - there were not many left.  They had white shells and Nate got very excited because most of the supermarkets usually do brown eggs.  At least someone is happy LOL.

in terms of flour, I got some 000 flour (before anyone starts crying "that doesn't exist, you mean 00" - it is a Romanian baby-powder-fine flour that is most often used to make Cozonac, a sweet dessert bread made with yeast and either a nut paste or dried fruit, going to give it a try at some point) but I haven't seen any plain flour in weeks.


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> New ones are easy to source, I'll bet!
> 
> Our old one was crap, but we brought in the scarcely-used tin-opener from our camper, and it works like a dream
> 
> ...



One thing I've been finding lately when scouring the budget options is that ring-pulls only exist on the higher priced brands.  Lidl and supermarket own brands do not seem to have ring-pulls, so by this I can only assume that the price of the ring-pull pushes up the unit price considerably.  I am ok with a tin opener, I have one with a big handle that is ok with my arthritis


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> One thing I've been finding lately when scouring the budget options is that ring-pulls only exist on the higher priced brands.  Lidl and supermarket own brands do not seem to have ring-pulls, so by this I can only assume that the price of the ring-pull pushes up the unit price considerably.  I am ok with a tin opener, I have one with a big handle that is ok with my arthritis



Oh I'm fine with a tin-opener too, but I honestly didn't know that about differential pricing  
Sweet corn in tins is up there a a favourite for us, and both Sainsbury's own-brand and the cheap corn that Lidls have are ring-pull. 
When we had our lovely cats, it was starting to become rare for us to find tinned catfood (even quite cheap) that wasn't ring-pull .... and that was over two years ago ... (  ).
I suppose those must must be exceptions ....


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2020)

Even when I had two working can openers I preferred the ring pull cans. I tend to wash out used cans before recycling them and recently cut myself quite badly on a sharp edge of a trad can. Deffo prefer ring pull, last night the only chopped tomato tins were traditional.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 25, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I wouldn't mind a tin opener that works, I have two that have stopped working - grr


I've got them all. I stockpiled them earlier in the thread.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 25, 2020)

The only flour Morrisons had this afternoon was coconut flour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2020)

Where’s all the couscous?


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Where’s all the couscous?



There was giant couscous (which I know isn't actually couscous - which probably makes it an "alternate couscousness" _I'll get my coat_) in our local independent Turkish supermarket last week


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2020)

Need to go out and buy some rechargeable batteries for my mouse.  Will look to see if I can get some flour to make bread.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2020)

Going to panic buy marmalade, peanut butter and perhaps Bovril. 

On my last shopping trip I bought bread and butter but forgot to get anything to put on it! grr oh and tea bags ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2020)

Found some white bread flour, but not wholemeal or yeast.   Will venture out in the next day or so for yeast and wholemeal.  Couldn't see rechargeable batteries on sale, so will order some online.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Going to panic buy marmalade, peanut butter and perhaps Bovril.


Surely things haven't become that desparate you're contemplating buying bovril?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 26, 2020)

Scored a 2kg bag of chickpeas


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2020)

mum-tat has managed to get a tesco delivery slot (without registering as 'vulnerable' which would have involved phoning them)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Scored a 2kg bag of chickpeas


* stands upwind of FridgeMagnet *


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 26, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> * stands upwind of FridgeMagnet *


Let's hope he doesn't eat them all at once, or we could experience a poonami 💩


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Let's hope he doesn't eat them all at once, or we could experience a poonami 💩


If he ate 2kg of chickpeas he'd probably end up in orbit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 26, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> * stands upwind of FridgeMagnet *


That'll be the trousers. Hold on, I'll spray some Febreeze on them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That'll be the trousers. Hold on, I'll spray some Febreeze on them.


You're probably contravening the convention on chemical weapons.  I love chickpeas but my god they make me fart like a brass band.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 27, 2020)

Ocado aren't simply out of stock of frozen cod fillets, they've removed all such products from their inventory entirely, as if they never existed. 

The only frozen fillets are sea bass, mackerel, sardines, salmon, tuna, pollock and smoked haddock. 😕

Have fish & chip shops been stockpiling the supply of cod and haddock perhaps?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 27, 2020)

Again, NOT panic buying, more . . . ensuring I have "enough" and bought direct from the manufacturers on-line shop, so a solution open to all

6 large bottles of Stokes Tomato Ketchup - that'll see me right for breakfasts for the foreseeable, but it was getting close - my usual shop has C-19 closed and none of the supermarkets round our way stock it . . . dark times have been averted


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2020)

String to hang giant homemade suet fat ball out for the birds


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 27, 2020)

Sainsbury's Whitechapel. No queue - guess the message about the elderly and disabled hour has got about. Not an enormous number of shoppers, and I'm guessing more NHS/carers than either elderly or disabled. Still further back to 'normal' in terms of stocks, and physically more stuff on the shelves. Bigger range of tinned goods, particularly soups, than last week, and bigger stock of tinned tomatoes. The main aisle of tins still only has them on one side, and they're widely spaced apart with large gaps, where they used to be closely packed and also took up half the opposite racks of shelving as well. The self service checkout machines have had isolation panels fitted around them.

Less traffic on Commercial Road than last week although oddly it also felt more 'back to normal'. (scratches head). Where last week there was one fruit and veg stall in Whitechapel Road, this week there were three. 

I've become rather aware of how unfit I've become through doing a weeks shopping in one go. In the past I'd do what I used to mistakenly think of as a big shop every week or ten days, and top up from one of the nearer shops a few times in between. Carrying a complete weeks supplies I now find myself well out of puff. Still I guess the sight of me breathing heavily and glassy eyed helps encourage social distancing


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2020)

I got around to organising my quarantine queue so I can't not see what I've bought.

I've been over-buying certain items - especially soy milk just as I've (thankfully) lost my appetite a bit ... but it's difficult to do your scary once a week trip to the supermarket for fresh veggies and not buy a load of other stuff... perhaps I have doubts that the supply chain will hold up ...

The continuity of my life hinges on breakfast...
Key items 1.7kg of bread flour and 40g of yeast - so I'm OK for 2 weeks ...
peanut butter and yeast extract - ditto
Coffee is at a critical stage and I'm down to my emergency beans - which suddenly taste OK ...


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> it's difficult to do your scary once a week trip to the supermarket for fresh veggies and not buy a load of other stuff...


Make a list of what you need and stick to it.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Make a list of what you need and stick to it.


I have 4 large jars of mayonnaise in my cupboard as a testament to the perils of not following this strategy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 27, 2020)

On a mission this afternoon to find some wholemeal bread flour and yeast.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2020)

There’s a wholesale place near here that has opened up to the public, they normally only serve trade like restaurants so stuff is in big packs, but they have eggs (pack of 30) and strong flour (16kg!):





__





						Dry Store Wholesale suppliers & distributors | Brakes Food Shop
					

Buy Dry Store online from Brakes Food Shop. Bigger packs that last longer and go further. Order your grocery online today, delivered direct to your home.




					www.brakesfoodshop.co.uk
				




My mum lives about a mile away so phoned in an order and drove to the place, they stick your order in the boot of the car. The Bristol place is actually inside the docks so you have to give your car registration which they pass to security.

Food shop | Brakes Foodservice has instructions for pick up orders.

There‘s branches dotted around the country, several near London.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 27, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> On a mission this afternoon to find some wholemeal bread flour and yeast.


I've just bought a shitload of yeast from a wholesaler - 5 x 500g of Fermipan Red. I didn't really want more than a pack, but delivery was £8 and I figure someone somewhere will want it.

So if it actually turns up, you can have some if you like?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 27, 2020)

As for bread flour, FWP Matthews seem to open up their online shop every day at 10am briefly. Lots of stuff is out of stock but there's something. I ordered March 22 and got it a full month later, but that was when things were properly mad. It seems to be about two weeks now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 27, 2020)

mauvais said:


> So if it actually turns up, you can have some if you like?


Cheers for the offer.  I've managed to find that yeast online from here - no minimum order but a six quid delivery charge which is fair enough.

Absolutely no yeast in any shop I tried in the city centre.  Managed to find some of those ready to go packets that already contain yeast so that'll do until the yeast is delivered.

There's also this place near Strangeways,but the minimum order for delivery is pretty hefty so collection only. It looks like trade only but they don't explicitly say this.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah, I looked through some trade shops today. My order is with Thomas Ridley Food. It might not get fulfilled, who knows.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Yeah, I looked through some trade shops today. My order is with Thomas Ridley Food. It might not get fulfilled, who knows.


I've ordered two 500g packs, so you could have one if my order is delivered.


----------



## maomao (Apr 28, 2020)

Miracle of miracles Asda had plain flour! I bought two bags which I suppose is part of the problem but no plain flour means no Chinese meat pies and that's an essential part of my family's cultural life. 

Lot more masks this week. Also had a joint before I went (yes, at 7.45am) which helped a lot. It may have been that people were being a bit better behaved this week or maybe the weed just chilled me the fuck out but a lot less edgy and a lot less anxiety this week.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2020)

mauvais - mine has been despatched and is due for delivery tomorrow.  So give me a shout if you want me to send a packet to you or drop it off in some form of clandestine social distancing tram manoevre (I'm officially permitted to travel so no fines).

eta - now delivered.  They're basically vacuum-sealed bricks like that type of ground coffee you can buy.  They last two years according to the label.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 28, 2020)

maomao said:


> Chinese meat pies


Just looked those up and that definitely looks like something I can do. I have a load of mince in at the moment and don't want to make another random meat sauce thing.


----------



## maomao (Apr 28, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Just looked those up and that definitely looks like something I can do. I have a load of mince in at the moment and don't want to make another random meat sauce thing.


Don't forget black vinegar for dipping them in.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 28, 2020)

Suddenly realised we were completely out of custard. In normal times we have a stockpile of at least 4 tins. I just hope it’s not being rationed at Tesco.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2020)

There’s been no ground cumin for 3 weeks. My life is over


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2020)

Desperate to panic buy an Animal Crossing edition Nintendo Switch, but they're sold out everywhere


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2020)

Also, no aubergines or spinach wtf


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, no aubergines or spinach wtf



Try any 'ethnic' shops you have to hand.  Round here the panic-buyers stripped the supermarket shelves bare, but the Asian shop just down the street from me has remained pretty well stocked throughout the crisis.  They did run out of rice and tinned tomatoes at one point but they're back in stock now, and there's been no problem with spices, vegetables, pulses and so on. They even had hand sanitiser gel the other week!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

Thing about some of these shops is the narrowness of the aisles and the impossibility of social distancing


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Thing about some of these shops is the narrowness of the aisles and the impossibility of social distancing



The one I use is only letting a couple of people in at a time - but yes, I think that is a problem with some others.  It's not just independent shops, though: the little Sainsbury's near me has exactly the same problem and the same imperfect solution.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> The one I use is only letting a couple of people in at a time - but yes, I think that is a problem with some others.  It's not just independent shops, though: the little Sainsbury's near me has exactly the same problem and the same imperfect solution.


Aye, my local co-op is like that too. And full of cunts who don’t keep away from you


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, my local co-op is like that too. And full of cunts who don’t keep away from you



Thankfully not too much of a problem round here, although I may just have sworn at one bloke the other week who didn't seem to get the concept of distance. 

Tbh my biggest beef with shopping under lockdown is why people don't hurry the fuck up.  I went to the bakery down the street from me the other morning for a loaf of bread.  She's only letting one customer in at a time, which is more than fair, so I joined the queue outside.  The bloke before me went in, seemed to um and ah about what he actually wanted for ages, kept chatting with the lass behind the counter when she was getting his order, and then on his way out went back for another quick chat, seemingly oblivious to the dozen people waiting for him to finish!  I'm not the most patient person at the best of times, and had I not been in a good mood he'd have got the rough edge of my tongue.  Make a list of what you need before you go shopping, pick it up as smartly as you can and go - and don't leave other people hanging about, putting themselves at more risk than strictly necessary, just because you're not capable of doing basic shopping efficiently!  Here endeth the rant for today...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2020)

Went for a fairly long walk round town and picked up a few bits. First time in the centre for a couple/few weeks now and it is 80-90% closed up unsurprisingly. The M&S was the only place with someone on the door and had set up queuing signage/markers outside the front. Other places Iceland/Wilko I passed had signs up telling people to 'be respectful' or 'one shopper per household' at the door but seemingly not enough staff to police that. 

It was very quiet and the demographic was mostly older (the town does have a lot of oldies) people, half of which were distancing well and half seemed oblivious  Not many with face masks on round the town or working in the shops


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Went for a fairly long walk round town and picked up a few bits. First time in the centre for a couple/few weeks now and it is 80-90% closed up unsurprisingly. The M&S was the only place with someone on the door and had set up queuing signage/markers outside the front. Other places Iceland/Wilko I passed had signs up telling people to 'be respectful' or 'one shopper per household' at the door but seemingly not enough staff to police that.
> 
> It was very quiet and the demographic was mostly older (the town does have a lot of oldies) people, half of which were distancing well and half seemed oblivious  Not many with face masks on round the town or working in the shops



One effect of the crisis has been to make the city centre feel like a foreign land to me.  I've a good range of shops round here so don't need to go far afield to get what I need, and I don't think I've been into town for a month.  One of these days I ought to vary my exercise route and have a walk through town just to remind myself that it does actually exist!

Tbf most people are being pretty good about social distancing in the shops I use most often (and if they weren't or the shop didn't enforce it I wouldn't go in), but the other week one elderly bloke did barge right past me in a convenience store.  Cue rolled eyes from the woman behind the checkout, who told me he'd flatly refused to cooperate with any of the distancing measures, saying loudly that he never gets ill and doesn't see why he should change his habits now.  She told me he'd be banned from the shop if he did it again...


----------



## Mogden (Apr 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> Miracle of miracles Asda had plain flour! I bought two bags which I suppose is part of the problem but no plain flour means no Chinese meat pies and that's an essential part of my family's cultural life.
> 
> Lot more masks this week. Also had a joint before I went (yes, at 7.45am) which helped a lot. It may have been that people were being a bit better behaved this week or maybe the weed just chilled me the fuck out but a lot less edgy and a lot less anxiety this week.


Oh bugger. I didn't know about Xian Bing but now I do I feel like they might be my new favourite food. I've just had a packet of plain flour delivered in my oriental supermarket consignment and I have some tofu and weepy veg as well as lots of oriental staples like Shaoxing wine and black vinegar. Hello pie!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> Miracle of miracles Asda had plain flour! I bought two bags which I suppose is part of the problem but no plain flour means no Chinese meat pies and that's an essential part of my family's cultural life.
> 
> Lot more masks this week. Also had a joint before I went (yes, at 7.45am) which helped a lot. It may have been that people were being a bit better behaved this week or maybe the weed just chilled me the fuck out but a lot less edgy and a lot less anxiety this week.



Tell us more about these meat pies.


----------



## maomao (Apr 29, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tell us more about these meat pies.


It's basically a boazi (steamed dumpling) that's been flattened and fried. The dough may be slightly different but they're folded the same (then rolled flat with a rolling pin). Usually served well done and one of the few times Chinese cuisine uses a full on maillard reaction.

Have just trekked across town on foot to Hoo Hing in Chadwell Heath only to find they've been cleaned put of just about everything I wanted but they have flour! (plain and Sr, no strong flour). Looks like I won't be having grits for breakfast for a good long time.


----------



## xes (Apr 29, 2020)

Had to panic buy an impala. Didn't even know what one of those was, but I've not been keeping mine very clean. 

and some more sexy juicy acid techno records.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

xes said:


> Had to panic buy an impala. Didn't even know what one of those was, but I've not been keeping mine very clean.


Perv


----------



## mauvais (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Perv
> View attachment 209660






> I wish I was a little bit taller, I wish I was a baller
> I wish I had a girl who looked good, I would call her
> I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat
> And a six four Impala


President Franklin Skeelo, 1853


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> It's basically a boazi (steamed dumpling) that's been flattened and fried. The dough may be slightly different but they're folded the same (then rolled flat with a rolling pin). Usually served well done and one of the few times Chinese cuisine uses a full on maillard reaction.



I need to try this. Probably one of those things it's best to have some where before trying to cook so I know what I want to emulate.


----------



## xes (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Perv
> View attachment 209660


Well, this was my first thought, but then he talked me round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

xes said:


> Well, this was my first thought, but then he talked me round.


You have a history of humping furry creatures iirc


----------



## Epona (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Thing about some of these shops is the narrowness of the aisles and the impossibility of social distancing



This is the problem I am having - at least Iceland is good for frozen veg, but I do also want some stuff fresh (couldn't get fresh broccoli for 2 weeks!) but the local shops I would usually go to for the range of veg are really cramped, and I get very anxious when I feel hemmed into a narrow aisle and can't get past.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2020)

The narrow aisles thing was why I suggested to the gf that she should go to costco last weekend as the aisles are really wide and everything else is massive, distancing no problem. She did end up spending a couple of hundred quid so not sure it was such a good plan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

Costco? Thought you only got them in the US


----------



## xes (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> You have a history of humping furry creatures iirc


I prefer to refer to it as a hobby.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Costco? Thought you only got them in the US


Worldwide.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

xes said:


> I prefer to refer to it as a hobby.


you're even filthier than i thought


----------



## Mation (Apr 29, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I'm now panicking. I broke a mug earlier which turns out to be one of Mrs T favourites. They do some lovely rainbow stuff Now, but possibly not the elephant any more
> 
> They have already replied, very nicely to two emails and have promised to scour their premises Ceramics - Fair Trade and Ethical Products  | SHARED EARTH
> 
> View attachment 208690


Mend it with 'golden joinery', like this, so that it's all the more beautiful for its flaws?









						Kintsugi - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mation (Apr 29, 2020)

Just discovered a jar of Horlicks I panic bought a few weeks ago. Hadn't had it for years. And I still haven't.

I think I was worried that if all the booze vanished off the shelves, I'd need something to help me get to sleep 

I still like the idea, in theory. I do remember it being very tasty.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

it doesn't send you to sleep though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> it doesn't send you to sleep though


It does if you add plenty of vodka.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2020)

Dried foods sorted for a bit...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2020)

Another week, another shop.
No flour to be had - I have 1200g left - which ideally will last me 12 days because I have no business eating more than 400kcals of bread for breakfast - what with all the comfort muesli - plus extras - I'm necking after dinner ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2020)

No flour in the shops again.


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2020)

Still no flour.

Got reasonably priced eggs though, Iceland had a load today.  Also got a chicken, broc, tomatoes, a pack of stuffing, pointy red peppers, chillies, courgettes, bread, garlic.

I am finding it increasingly difficult to go shopping without having a bit of a meltdown - people aren't keeping their distance, staff are wandering round not keeping any sort of distance from shoppers, I came home today without some stuff that we needed and in a very stressed state.  (Shopping is something I usually find stressful so with increased stress levels generally and wanting to keep even further away from people than usual and no-one else seeming bothered leads to me getting claustrophobic and anxious in the middle of the supermarket  )


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2020)

I don't think supermarkets want to sell flour. They have overflowing bakery sections which make them way more money. Regardless of the time or day, even just after a delivery, I have not seen flour in a supermarket for weeks.

I'm currently experimenting with gram flour which I can pass off as a fascinating cookery thing but basically it's because it's all I have. (It is definitely not a straight replacement for plain wheat flour btw.)


----------



## maomao (May 1, 2020)

Chinese supermarkets and particularly cash and carrys (Hoo Hing etc) will have flour because no-one's cleaned them out of it yet (a lot of other staples gone though). They will only have plain and self raising though so no good for bread really. Hoo Hing have stores in Walthamstow, Mitcham and Park Royal.


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Thankfully not too much of a problem round here, although I may just have sworn at one bloke the other week who didn't seem to get the concept of distance.
> 
> Tbh my biggest beef with shopping under lockdown is why people don't hurry the fuck up.  I went to the bakery down the street from me the other morning for a loaf of bread.  She's only letting one customer in at a time, which is more than fair, so I joined the queue outside.  The bloke before me went in, seemed to um and ah about what he actually wanted for ages, kept chatting with the lass behind the counter when she was getting his order, and then on his way out went back for another quick chat, seemingly oblivious to the dozen people waiting for him to finish!  I'm not the most patient person at the best of times, and had I not been in a good mood he'd have got the rough edge of my tongue.  Make a list of what you need before you go shopping, pick it up as smartly as you can and go - and don't leave other people hanging about, putting themselves at more risk than strictly necessary, just because you're not capable of doing basic shopping efficiently!  Here endeth the rant for today...



This is something I've always been conscious of - hate making people wait for me. At supermarket checkout particularly, make sure I get everything in the basket without it stacking up on the counter and have my card out when it's all done.

I'm good I am  try not to look like an old person


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> Chinese supermarkets and particularly cash and carrys (Hoo Hing etc) will have flour because no-one's cleaned them out of it yet (a lot of other staples gone though). They will only have plain and self raising though so no good for bread really. Hoo Hing have stores in Walthamstow, Mitcham and Park Royal.


A fair number of general corner shops do have flour, presumably working on the basis of "people want this stuff let's get more in". Oh the fools without the wisdom of Lord Tesco, who I don't think is even ordering it in more than usual (maybe even less than usual).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2020)

I didn't make those Chinese meat buns btw because I had no plain flour left. However I now think I can make a decent go at an equivalent with chickpea flour batter. Though not particularly Chinese apart from the filling (chickpea flour has quite a strong taste).


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> A fair number of general corner shops do have flour, presumably working on the basis of "people want this stuff let's get more in". Oh the fools without the wisdom of Lord Tesco, who I don't think is even ordering it in more than usual (maybe even less than usual).



Unfortunately none of the shops around here (I have been going to our independent ones for veg and pasta and to check for flour) have had any ordinary plain flour or strong flour for weeks now.   So that is alas not the case everywhere.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 2, 2020)

Got the last ten pack of Stella in Sainsbury's 



You're damn right it is.


----------



## maomao (May 2, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I need to try this. Probably one of those things it's best to have some where before trying to cook so I know what I want to emulate.


Can't taste them obviously but:



Filling is pork and Chinese leaf with garlic and ginger.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 2, 2020)

maomao said:


> Can't taste them obviously but:
> 
> View attachment 210249
> 
> Filling is pork and Chinese leaf with garlic and ginger.



Awesome


----------



## WouldBe (May 2, 2020)

No flour in Morrisons last week. This week they had 16kg bags.  Virtually no eggs this week.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2020)

Did a Lidl shop earlier. Staff and public alike seem to have given up on distancing compared to last visit two weeks ago. No problems with my list, was fully stocked apart from 'brand' baked beans but I got some. 

Stopped at my small local Nisa for fresh mint (mojito) on the way back and the staff have given up with masks/gloves that were in place a week ago. 

I hope this does not cause any spike in cases/deaths.


----------



## two sheds (May 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I'm good I am  try not to look like an old person



Actually looking at it again that's bollocks I have no control over how old I look, I try not to _act _like an old person


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2020)

local-ish co-op seems to have a fairly regular supply of eggs again.  big sainsburys had clearly had some today as there was a small amount of wreckage left this evening


----------



## Looby (May 2, 2020)

We have managed to get flour in Sainsburys and M&S but only when we’ve been shopping early.
Mr Looby picked up one bag last week, decided to go back for another 10 mins later and they were all gone. He got some wholemeal for his mum today and I managed to get some self raising in M&S.


----------



## weltweit (May 2, 2020)

My shopping activities are shambolic. I make a list on my phone - even confer with it when in the shop - but then come home without items that I carefully put on my list! Duh .. 

I am trying to shop once a week, which shouldn't be so hard, today I popped into the local store and bought some stuff but I particularly needed more Weetabix but inexplicably forgot to buy any!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2020)

weltweit said:


> My shopping activities are shambolic. I make a list on my phone - even confer with it when in the shop - but then come home without items that I carefully put on my list! Duh ..
> 
> I am trying to shop once a week, which shouldn't be so hard, today I popped into the local store and bought some stuff but I particularly needed more Weetabix but inexplicably forgot to buy any!


i do a bullet point list which i tick off each time i get summat. easy peasy


----------



## weltweit (May 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i do a bullet point list which i tick off each time i get summat. easy peasy


Yes, that is a good idea, I think I will try that next time - are you using G.Keep?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Yes, that is a good idea, I think I will try that next time - are you using G.Keep?


no, just notes on an iphone, but there are plenty of other notes apps with lists that you can tick off - it's the only way for me - i'm too scatty otherwise


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2020)

I use Copy Me That! (have it on my PC and a linked app on my phone) for recipe storage, menu planning, and shopping lists 

I still come home without stuff but that is largely due to either shortages, or me getting stressed to meltdown phase before getting halfway around the supermarket


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 3, 2020)

i use small bits of paper for analogue shopping lists...


----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> I use Copy Me That! (have it on my PC and a linked app on my phone) for recipe storage, menu planning, and shopping lists


I have "Google Keep" synced on my phone and PC .. it can do bulleted lists .. 



Epona said:


> I still come home without stuff but that is largely due to either shortages, or me getting stressed to meltdown phase before getting halfway around the supermarket


When I have my bulleted list, there will be no excuses!


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2020)

I've just done a proper list of things I get for the deliveries and mark what I need  

I added crumpets just last night thank you urban


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2020)

Looby said:


> We have managed to get flour in Sainsburys and M&S but only when we’ve been shopping early.


The main M & S branch in town has been completely devoid of flour for ages.  I did manage to buy the last remaining bag of white bread flour a week or so ago, but every time I've been in since the shelves are empty.    I want some wholemeal bread flour so I'll have to keep trying.

Plenty of eggs though.


----------



## platinumsage (May 3, 2020)

Ocado have had only bread flour for the last few weeks, but now they've suddenly switched to having only self-raising flour.

We can't go shopping to shops, so we'll have to start eating cakes for lunch every day. 😐


----------



## hegley (May 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> I use Copy Me That! (have it on my PC and a linked app on my phone) for recipe storage, menu planning, and shopping lists


Does that app convert recipes from cups? I'm rubbish with americanisms when it comes to cooking. But looks like it would be quite handy - especially at the moment.


----------



## maomao (May 3, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Ocado have had only bread flour for the last few weeks, but now they've suddenly switched to having only self-raising flour.
> 
> We can't go shopping to shops, so we'll have to start eating cakes for lunch every day. 😐


Dumpling stew. 
Cheesy scones. 
Can also use sr flour for sauces, cutlet coatings or anything where a raising agent won't alter the dish. 

My wife accidentally used sr flour to make Chinese dumpling dough a few weeks ago (wouldn't have worked) but I noticed in time and managed to get enough butter, eggs and sugar in the dough to make passable cookies.


----------



## Numbers (May 3, 2020)

We do our main shop once a week, my wife gets into the big Sainsbury’s near us in the NHS slot early doors.  We build the list around the layout of the shop, she then manoeuvres around quite militantly and swiftly and thankfully is usually out by the time of general entry.  

I do a more local shop for e.g. eggs during the week.  Thankfully we’ve been lucky with our preferred choice of eggs, both of us are Burford Brown / Cotswold Legbar fans and we consume a lot.


----------



## iona (May 3, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Ocado have had only bread flour for the last few weeks, but now they've suddenly switched to having only self-raising flour.
> 
> We can't go shopping to shops, so we'll have to start eating cakes for lunch every day. 😐


You can make quick breads with s-r flour


----------



## Mation (May 3, 2020)

hegley said:


> Does that app convert recipes from cups? I'm rubbish with americanisms when it comes to cooking. But looks like it would be quite handy - especially at the moment.


You need one of these.





__





						Tala 1960 Cook's Dry Measuring Cup at John Lewis & Partners
					

Buy Tala 1960 Cook's Dry Measuring Cup from our Measuring Cups & Spoons range at John Lewis & Partners. Free Delivery on orders over £50.




					www.johnlewis.com
				








Makes it very easy


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2020)

Proustian rush, Mation - thank you!


----------



## Mogden (May 3, 2020)

Be forewarned. American cup sizes are different to UK cup sizes and both differ from Australian too. The premise of using cups is ratio so if all the ingredients are measured in terms of cups it'll be okay but if it's a mix of cups and tea/tablespoons you'll need to double check. My cookshop retail worker knowledge never leaves me.


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2020)

I just have a set of US measuring cups and use those when doing US recipes.


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2020)

Mation said:


> You need one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is particularly aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Mation (May 3, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Be forewarned. American cup sizes are different to UK cup sizes and both differ from Australian too. The premise of using cups is ratio so if all the ingredients are measured in terms of cups it'll be okay but if it's a mix of cups and tea/tablespoons you'll need to double check. My cookshop retail worker knowledge never leaves me.


Mine, which is also from Tala, but looks a little different, has both English and American cup sizes marked in it, so I'd guess that theirs all do


----------



## Dogsauce (May 4, 2020)

Since I’ve escaped ‘shielding‘ I planned to pop to the biggish Sainsbury’s about a mile away today to get a few things that you can’t get in Aldi (currants, veggie hot dogs, chewing gum) plus a few other things we’d ran out of. I got there at lunchtime thinking it might be quiet then but the well spaced and not apparently moving queue stretched right out of the shopping centre it lives in and about 50m up the road, maybe about 300m in total. Fuck that. Went to the local coop instead which had a one-person queue. Still missing my hot dogs though.


----------



## passenger (May 4, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It does if you add plenty of vodka.


It is better  Brandy and a couple of valium.


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It does if you add plenty of vodka.



You are Alexander Lukashenko  and I claim my £5


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Since I’ve escaped ‘shielding‘ I planned to pop to the biggish Sainsbury’s about a mile away today to get a few things that you can’t get in Aldi (currants, veggie hot dogs, chewing gum) plus a few other things we’d ran out of. I got there at lunchtime thinking it might be quiet then but the well spaced and not apparently moving queue stretched right out of the shopping centre it lives in and about 50m up the road, maybe about 300m in total. Fuck that. Went to the local coop instead which had a one-person queue. Still missing my hot dogs though.



i'm finding later in the day is best for avoiding queues


----------



## Mation (May 4, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Since I’ve escaped ‘shielding‘ I planned to pop to the biggish Sainsbury’s about a mile away today to get a few things that you can’t get in Aldi (currants, veggie hot dogs, chewing gum) plus a few other things we’d ran out of. I got there at lunchtime thinking it might be quiet then but the well spaced and not apparently moving queue stretched right out of the shopping centre it lives in and about 50m up the road, maybe about 300m in total. Fuck that. Went to the local coop instead which had a one-person queue. Still missing my hot dogs though.


Sainsbury's own brand veggie hotdogs? Or Quorn bastards? All Sainsbury's near me have stopped doing the own brand (frozen) ones, the only edible veggie hotdogs, meaning the only edible hotdog, and I could weep


----------



## Dogsauce (May 4, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm finding later in the day is best for avoiding queues



not an option on Sunday. Might try tonight.

Doesn’t help that it’s the only larger store in several square miles so will be covering a lot of local demand, people who might have driven somewhere at other times.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 4, 2020)

Mation said:


> Sainsbury's own brand veggie hotdogs? Or Quorn bastards? All Sainsbury's near me have stopped doing the own brand (frozen) ones, the only edible veggie hotdogs, meaning the only edible hotdog, and I could weep



I’ll get the Sainsbury’s frozen ones if they have them, but not seen any for a while.

Like a lot of larger urban Sainsbury’s (though still much smaller than the out-of-town sheds) this place is run down to fuck, stock levels have been sketchy since well before Covid. I think they’ve been cutting own brand products for a while, might be connected to the fact they’ve been expected to be taken over by another company at some point. 

They do have the Tivali hot dogs which are dead nice but don’t feel good about buying an Israeli brand and they’re a bit of a pricey treat.


----------



## Mation (May 4, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I’ll get the Sainsbury’s frozen ones if they have them, but not seen any for a while.
> 
> Like a lot of larger urban Sainsbury’s (though still much smaller than the out-of-town sheds) this place is run down to fuck, stock levels have been sketchy since well before Covid. I think they’ve been cutting own brand products for a while, might be connected to the fact they’ve been expected to be taken over by another company at some point.
> 
> They do have the Tivali hot dogs which are dead nice but don’t feel good about buying an Israeli brand and they’re a bit of a pricey treat.


That's exactly why I don't buy the Tivall hotdogs, too.

And yes, own brand stuff has been vanishing. Hmm.


----------



## Lurdan (May 4, 2020)

Sainsbury's Whitechapel for my weekly shop. Pretty much like last week. More tins and dry pasta on the shelves. They had everything I was after. I'm not into home baking myself (guess it might help if I had a proper oven). I had no idea where the flour was even shelved  but I had a look out of curiosity and there was virtually none.

Up till now Whitechapel Road has been very quiet during the lockdown. Very few cars. Quite a few today however and a bit more foot traffic.



Mation said:


> And yes, own brand stuff has been vanishing. Hmm.


Been quietly happening for a couple of years - mainly the Sainsbury's Basics lines, leaving the slightly more expensive 'regular' own-branded stuff. Sometimes coincides with the latter being given new packaging. Other stuff I've seen being rebranded under the name of the actual producer rather than given Sainsbury's branding, but otherwise unchanged. Pandemic has just added to this. I notice the inexpensive own brand 'basics' chocolate bars have now gone


----------



## Dogsauce (May 4, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Sainsbury's Whitechapel for my weekly shop. Pretty much like last week. More tins and dry pasta on the shelves. They had everything I was after. I'm not into home baking myself (guess it might help if I had a proper oven). I had no idea where the flour was even shelved  but I had a look out of curiosity and there was virtually none.
> 
> Up till now Whitechapel Road has been very quiet during the lockdown. Very few cars. Quite a few today however and a bit more foot traffic.
> 
> ...



they got rid of the basics cheese spread (about 60p) a few years ago and offered no own-brand replacement at all, only Dairylea type stuff at twice the price, one of the reasons I fucked them off and get things at Aldi now.

Sometimes I think they do this stuff in conjunction with brand manufacturers, I first had problems getting their own brand veggie hotdogs at the time the (expensive) quorn fridge ones were launched. They only seemed to reappear last year but then vanished again. Don’t think any other supermarket does own label ones.

(apologies for topic drift!)


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2020)

maomao said:


> Can't taste them obviously but:
> 
> View attachment 210249
> 
> Filling is pork and Chinese leaf with garlic and ginger.


Want. And the chilli crisp. I can't get more of that at the mo.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 4, 2020)

Every time I go into Sainsbury's, people have to have the new bag rule explained to them (that you have to pay for the bag before you get one; apparently people were nicking them) even though there is a sign on all the self checkouts. Usually it only has to be explained once and the other people in earshot then get it, but I assume the process repeats every time a new set of people gets to the checkouts, all day, plus some people seem extremely dense.

"You have to pay for the bag first, I have to see the receipt and then I give you one."
"Okay." _waits for bag_
"No, you have to pay for it first. Tell me when you finish and I will look at the screen and bring one over."
"Ah ok right." _waits to get bag_
"No I can't give you one now you have to pay on the machine and I will check it and give you a bag."
(_other customers sometimes chip in_)
"Ohhhhhh! Riiiight!"
(Someone else who has not been listening): "Hi can I have a bag please?"

Today someone else in the queue just gave one guy a spare bag they had, to save time.


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2020)

Big shop at Morrison's today.

Still No Flour.
Eggs in short supply there, but I have plenty of those atm.
Failed to get soy sauce, they only had dark and it is light I am nearly out of.

Hit an absolute treasure trove of stuff at the reduced to clear counter however:
Runner beans
Chocolate dessert pot thingies (long date but Olympics branded so they are flogging them off cheap)
Massive tub of "Best" Greek yoghurt (again long date, no idea why reduced)
Large tub of Coleslaw
Scotch eggs
Naan breads
Garlic bread


----------



## spitfire (May 4, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Sainsbury's Whitechapel for my weekly shop. Pretty much like last week. More tins and dry pasta on the shelves. They had everything I was after. I'm not into home baking myself (guess it might help if I had a proper oven). I had no idea where the flour was even shelved  but I had a look out of curiosity and there was virtually none.
> 
> Up till now Whitechapel Road has been very quiet during the lockdown. Very few cars. Quite a few today however and a bit more foot traffic.
> 
> ...





Dogsauce said:


> they got rid of the basics cheese spread (about 60p) a few years ago and offered no own-brand replacement at all, only Dairylea type stuff at twice the price, one of the reasons I fucked them off and get things at Aldi now.
> 
> Sometimes I think they do this stuff in conjunction with brand manufacturers, I first had problems getting their own brand veggie hotdogs at the time the (expensive) quorn fridge ones were launched. They only seemed to reappear last year but then vanished again. Don’t think any other supermarket does own label ones.
> 
> (apologies for topic drift!)



I was at a food branding seminar recently and the big 4 are all rebranding their value lines with something that looks like it is from a "proper" food producer.

The Value stuff has a stigma to it that they just can't get around even though most of it is perfectly good.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 4, 2020)

Latest restock.


----------



## spitfire (May 4, 2020)

Nice haul there.

Which reminds me I panic bought 2 x 5 litre kegs of krombacher a couple of weeks ago, Arrived on Friday.  😎

Insert happy face above t-shirt


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every time I go into Sainsbury's, people have to have the new bag rule explained to them (that you have to pay for the bag before you get gone; apparently people were nicking them) even though there is a sign on all the self checkouts. Usually it only has to be explained once and the other people in earshot then get it, but I assume the process repeats every time a new set of people gets to the checkouts, all day, plus some people seem extremely dense.
> 
> "You have to pay for the bag first, I have to see the receipt and then I give you one."
> "Okay." _waits for bag_
> ...




At our local supermarket they have a plastic bag recycling point,  it is right at the far end of the car park. , but I find this telling. Not on covid times, but if Ive forgot bags usually walk up and cut out the middle man by reusing the bags from there.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 4, 2020)

spitfire said:


> I was at a food branding seminar recently and the big 4 are all rebranding their value lines with something that looks like it is from a "proper" food producer.
> 
> The Value stuff has a stigma to it that they just can't get around even though most of it is perfectly good.


I did notice that some Sainsbury's products had got a new more minimal design, solid colours and a trendier typeface, though as with everything I expect it will become the new norm in no time.


----------



## spitfire (May 4, 2020)

That was the one, you just reminded me of the example, Sainsbury's chocolate.

They're phasing them in slowly so most people won't notice.


Before


After


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2020)

And then sometimes, just sometimes, you come across a great value bulk deal somewhere unexpected due to changes in the usual distribution chain, such as stuff that would normally go direct to restaurants.

Large vine tomatoes:
Iceland £2.78/kg
Sainsburys £3.78/kg
Morrisons £2.80/kg
Tesco £2.38/kg

My local offie - These 5 delicious looking kilos (2 layers in the box) of large vine tomatoes for £5.99 = £1.20/kg.
Yes fucking please, and thank you


----------



## WouldBe (May 4, 2020)

spitfire said:


> That was the one, you just reminded me of the example, Sainsbury's chocolate.
> 
> They're phasing them in slowly so most people won't notice.


Morrisons seem to think it's a good idea to completely run out for several weeks before introducing the new version.


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Morrisons seem to think it's a good idea to completely run out for several weeks before introducing the new version.



They do still have some of their "Saver" range on the shelves here, but a lot of goods just not present at all (no saver pasta, plenty of ordinary priced pasta which I swear is no different). I did get some dark chocolate though.


----------



## WouldBe (May 4, 2020)

Epona said:


> They do still have some of their "Saver" range on the shelves here, but a lot of goods just not present at all (no saver pasta, plenty of ordinary priced pasta which I swear is no different). I did get some dark chocolate though.


This has been going on for months, well before the lockdown.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 4, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Latest restock. View attachment 210772



Siren and Red Cat!!!  Jealous!!!!!  

But I did order 12 bottles of this (6%) on-line yesterday (from our local and great Mumbles Brewery), and just before it went out of stock too! 
Due to arrive tomorrow (Tues 5th)


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> This has been going on for months, well before the lockdown.



Well the last saver pasta I got from there was around 3 weeks ago.  I daresay (like flour supplies) it varies between stores.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Siren and Red Cat!!!  Jealous!!!!!
> 
> But I did order 12 bottles of this (6%) on-line yesterday, and just before it went out of stock
> Due to arrive tomorrow (Tues 5th)
> ...


Vanilla Porter sounds like a Daily Mail columnist


----------



## William of Walworth (May 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Vanilla Porter sounds like a Daily Mail columnist



Won't taste like any words by one though 
This is Left Wing beer ... the brewer's a pal of ours .....


----------



## Lurdan (May 4, 2020)

spitfire said:


> That was the one, you just reminded me of the example, Sainsbury's chocolate.
> 
> They're phasing them in slowly so most people won't notice.
> 
> ...


Didn't actually see Lovett's today - only a slightly more expensive range of own brand Sainsbury's chocolate bars. I'll have to have another look next time.

They phased out "Basic" grated cheddar leaving only regular grated cheddars in redesigned packaging. The price difference isn't ridiculous I suppose but - hang on moment (cue sad violin music) - for us poor old pensioners it all adds up.

However the most annoying - they rationalised and repackaged their own brand ground coffee last year. They did away with the variety I'd been buying. Well shit happens I guess. But then the regular 'house blend' was given packaging identical to packets of regular beans, and they'd be stuck, side by side and getting mixed up, in insufficient quantities, on the bottom shelf. More than once I've had to more or less lie on the floor to see if there was any ground coffee at the back. No wonder there's 'stigma' about own brands if you can't get your hands on them. (_shakes fist_) </rant>


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 5, 2020)

tesco started using fake brands a few years back


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> tesco started using fake brands a few years back



Oh aye, it's fairly easy to spot when you shop regularly from one place 

Rebranding their own brand stuff is a part of their marketing strategy much like rearranging where everything is in their shops on a regular basis so you have to change your route and maybe notice things you hadn't purchased before.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 5, 2020)

Read that Asda and Morrisons are selling flour directly from their instore bakeries - but presumable this only applies to the large out of town branches rather than the more convenience type outlets.  I think it was 50p a kilo.


----------



## maomao (May 5, 2020)

Walked to far away (and bigger) Aldi, bought too much and half killed myself lugging it home. Very civilised 8am crowd though, plenty of masks and at least trying to keep some distance. Might do it again next week and try not to buy flour just because it's there. I now have nearly 7 kilos of plain  because I keep thinking it's hard to get. Seems it's only strong that is scarce round here now.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 5, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every time I go into Sainsbury's, people have to have the new bag rule explained to them (that you have to pay for the bag before you get one; apparently people were nicking them) even though there is a sign on all the self checkouts. Usually it only has to be explained once and the other people in earshot then get it, but I assume the process repeats every time a new set of people gets to the checkouts, all day, plus some people seem extremely dense.
> 
> "You have to pay for the bag first, I have to see the receipt and then I give you one."
> "Okay." _waits for bag_
> ...




When I’m working at the shop, it sometimes feels like I’m teaching people how to shop, especially now for som reason.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2020)

Aldi's manager just declared that they no longer even attempt to stock wholemeal bread flour...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 6, 2020)

I found (a small quantity of) flour in a supermarket! It was quite late when I popped in... I'm not going to draw any conclusions from that though, I suspect it's entirely random. At least now I have three kilos of self-raising which should keep me going for a while.


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2020)

I just bought 10kg each of strong white and strong wholemeal from eBay...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2020)

I just scored 1.5KG in Tesco - so yeast is my next target - I suppose I might order some of that in the post ...

EDIt:-

going rate for 100g tin of Allinsons yeast on Ebay - £10 inc post


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 6, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> going rate for 100g tin of Allinsons yeast on Ebay - £10 inc post


Search for fermipan red active dry yeast.  I got a couple of 500g bags for just over 4 quid each.  Had to pay several quid in postage but that's fair enough.  I linked to some suppliers earlier in the thread.

Got 3kg flour from a local bakery today so I'm now all sorted to make bread - will do some later in the week.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Search for fermipan red active dry yeast.  I got a couple of 500g bags for just over 4 quid each.  Had to pay several quid in postage but that's fair enough.  I linked to some suppliers earlier in the thread.


Is it similar to Allinsons in terms of how much you need per weight of (wholemeal) flour ?


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 6, 2020)

Went to co-op in town (much less busy than local shops). Didn't plan very well (migraine brain).  They just have baskets and I was getting stuff for myself and a couple of other people, then got over excited by the reduced section. Ended up overbalancing basket and dropping milk, spillage on floor, couldn't find any staff, then got stuck behind a very slow elderly woman who seemed to be touching all the tea and coffee.  Proper embarrassing at the tills.   Only glaringly empty shelf was pizzas both fresh or frozen.

People on facebook saying that the local morrisons and one of the other big supermarkets are selling 16kg bags of flour now (!)


----------



## WouldBe (May 6, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> People on facebook saying that the local morrisons and one of the other big supermarkets are selling 16kg bags of flour now (!)


Had 16kg bags in Morrisons here last weekend.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 6, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Is it similar to Allinsons in terms of how much you need per weight of (wholemeal) flour ?


No idea - it just says add yeast during first proving on the packet.  I assume it will be the same as other dried yeast - yeast is yeast I suppose.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2020)

Not sure if it will do the job, but I just bought some un-activated dry yeast locally - "saf-levure" - apparently it needs activation in warm water - which isn't  much of an issue for me because I always start with the water, yeast and a little sugar.



> To activate the yeast, please mix with water before adding to the flour (a touch of sugar may also help boost the activity, 0.5% of the weight of the flour). The temperature of the water when using active yeast is very important and should be between 35-38C, anything below 32C or above 40C will result in less effective results.
> Application: Add yeast to water to dissolve before adding to the flour. If the recipe calls for 'Instant yeast' you can use the same proportion of 'Active', and if 'fresh' is listed, please use half the amount of active yeast.
> If you prefer yeast that can be added directly to the flour without the need to be activated, please search for Instant yeast (organic and non-organic available)



This stuff apparently has no vitamin C and I happen to have bought some of that on Ebay for some random horticultural reason which eludes me ...
Items for sale by salt-water-sports | eBay


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 6, 2020)

What, is it flour day now?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2020)

It is around here 

Somehow I went in the deli for my yeast and resisted buying biscuits 

One thing I've learned is I'm a poor judge of temperature - my medical thermometer just sat there so I stuck in my bath thermometer and saw that it was only in the 20s..
I've got some sitting on my desk now in a jug to see how it behaves with just sugar to work with.

I doubt I could make this work in my house in winter because it's so cold ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2020)

Right.
Hopefully I will be able to write a crib sheet to cover this - and tweak it come the winter


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2020)

Proper stinky.
I chucked in some rye flour and it's gone bonkers.
I might actually start getting my bread to rise.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2020)

Panic buy earlier was some chicken thighs (for jerking) and four cans of cider. 

From the local Nisa/Co-op who were also selling flimsy looking face masks for £2 each or 13 for £10


----------



## Tankus (May 6, 2020)

pint Stella cans are  sold  out  in  lidl   feck

....If I've got to pay ( because  of the 'kin welsh per  unit  alcohol tax increase ) now £5 for 2 litres of cider ...enjoy !!!!  (it used to be £1.99 up until last month ..I shit you not ....) I might as well go for 4 pints of Stella for £5.49 ,  but then so is everyone else

good news for Stella  ..I guess


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2020)

small tesco near work had standard bags of plain and self raising flour at lunch time today


----------



## Aladdin (May 6, 2020)

I've stockpiled Pringles. Cheese and onion flavour.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 6, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I've stockpiled Pringles. Cheese and onion flavour.


Urgh - horrible things.


----------



## Aladdin (May 6, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Urgh - horrible things.



I'm enjoying them. 😁


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Right.
> Hopefully I will be able to write a crib sheet to cover this - and tweak it come the winter
> 
> View attachment 211135


Looks handy for calculating beer temperatures - which I have to do soon


----------



## maomao (May 7, 2020)

Two bags of strong flour but no nappies at Asda today. Thinking of hollowing out a loaf and cutting leg holes.


----------



## Saffy (May 7, 2020)

You can get yeast if you ask at the bakery section of Morrisons apparently. 
I bought 16kg of strong white bread flour - we can get wholemeal flour from the windmill down the road, so going to share this with my neighbour.


----------



## 2hats (May 7, 2020)

Saffy said:


> You can get yeast if you ask at the bakery section of Morrisons apparently.


Most big supermarkets with an in-store bakery will sell you a chunk of their yeast. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

will be looking for a giant box of tea bags   








						Trouble brewing for tea producers as coronavirus lockdown hits harvests
					

India’s ‘champagne of teas’ among those affected as country’s tea board estimates output could drop 9%, amid strain in China and Sri Lanka




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2020)

^^^see loose tea thread ^^^
this should last the Two of us a day or two


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2020)

Saffy said:


> You can get yeast if you ask at the bakery section of Morrisons apparently.
> I bought 16kg of strong white bread flour - we can get wholemeal flour from the windmill down the road, so going to share this with my neighbour.



To be fair, this has been the case since the beginning of supermarket in-store bakeries, I said pages back to ask because I remember regularly selling fresh yeast when I worked on the bakery counter in one of those new-fangled out of town Sainsbury's hypermarkets back in the '80s...

(Unfortunately I don't think our Morrison's locally has an in store bakery, they don't have all the counters that the large supermarkets have - and I am not risking the bus just for shopping).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 8, 2020)

Epona said:


> To be fair, this has been the case since the beginning of supermarket in-store bakeries, I said pages back to ask because I remember regularly selling fresh yeast when I worked on the bakery counter in one of those new-fangled out of town Sainsbury's hypermarkets back in the '80s...


Yeah, I remember buying fresh yeast in plastic bags in the 80s.  Dried yeast is better as fresh yeast stinks.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2020)

Sympathies to people having important shopping and supply issues. 
Fortunately we're not, so .....

We 'panic-bought' some cider and beer from Sainsbury's today, on top of the box of twelve local bottles** that we had delivered earlier this week 
**(flagged earlier up on this thread  )

After all, we're down a bit now on the delivered box  , and it's a Bank Holiday weekend 

(   )


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2020)

Iceland shop today, Still No Flour.  Got a chicken, bread, garlic, peppers, some cream cheese and cider from Iceland and some courgettes from the veg stall outside.  Going to turn a load of my bargain tomatoes into ratatouille and hot tomato/chilli sauce tonight.

Beautiful day - within 5 minutes of leaving the flat my eyes and nose were itchy and streaming, by the time I got to Iceland the post-nasal drip had come on with a vengeance and I spluttered my way around the supermarket with my face covered and people giving me a wide berth...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 9, 2020)

Epona said:


> Beautiful day - within 5 minutes of leaving the flat my eyes and nose were itchy and streaming, by the time I got to Iceland the post-nasal drip had come on with a vengeance and I spluttered my way around the supermarket with my face covered and people giving me a wide berth...


I'm paranoid as my hayfever is making my nose run a lot at the moment - it must look suspicious to others that I'm infectious.  I also sweat a lot so usually sweat is pouring off my face by the time I get to the shop, which probably makes it look like I'm feverish.  

I use hand sanitiser stuff after I've blown my nose though which I wouldn't normally do with hayfever.


----------



## blameless77 (May 10, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every time I go into Sainsbury's, people have to have the new bag rule explained to them (that you have to pay for the bag before you get one; apparently people were nicking them) even though there is a sign on all the self checkouts. Usually it only has to be explained once and the other people in earshot then get it, but I assume the process repeats every time a new set of people gets to the checkouts, all day, plus some people seem extremely dense.
> 
> "You have to pay for the bag first, I have to see the receipt and then I give you one."
> "Okay." _waits for bag_
> ...



Why do people go shopping without bags anyway? I never get that


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2020)

Bird seed and related items.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

blameless77 said:


> Why do people go shopping without bags anyway? I never get that


I nearly always forget. Am also rubbish at calculating how many bags I need, so often nick one if I don’t have enough


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

Once I discovered Ikea blue totes, I never looked back - not least because they have shoulder straps - so I can carry a very heavy, but balanced load 200 yards from the supermarket without discomfort. 
I once carried a stupid quantity of greenhouse glass from the bus stop like that ...

I'm often surprised when I see frailer people struggling with carrier bags.
I *never* see people doing it the way I do ...


----------



## Numbers (May 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> Iceland shop today, Still No Flour.  Got a chicken, bread, garlic, peppers, some cream cheese and cider from Iceland and some courgettes from the veg stall outside.  Going to turn a load of my bargain tomatoes into ratatouille and hot tomato/chilli sauce tonight.
> 
> Beautiful day - within 5 minutes of leaving the flat my eyes and nose were itchy and streaming, by the time I got to Iceland the post-nasal drip had come on with a vengeance and I spluttered my way around the supermarket with my face covered and people giving me a wide berth...


The shop across from the old Red House had loads of flour when I was in there earlier.  Couldn’t tell you what type but there was loads.


----------



## maomao (May 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Once I discovered Ikea blue totes, I never looked back - not least because they have shoulder straps - so I can carry a very heavy, but balanced load 200 yards from the supermarket without discomfort.
> I once carried a stupid quantity of greenhouse glass from the bus stop like that ...
> 
> I'm often surprised when I see frailer people struggling with carrier bags.
> I *never* see people doing it the way I do ...


Tbf I'm not surprised you don't see people lugging sheets of glass around in an Ikea bag. I prefer to split my load between three bags as it helps me spread the load.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

maomao said:


> Tbf I'm not surprised you don't see people lugging sheets of glass around in an Ikea bag. I prefer to split my load between three bags as it helps me spread the load.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I *never* see people doing it the way I do ...


there's a surprise


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> there's a surprise


Come on, pray tell me what is wrong with splitting a heavy load evenly between two shoulder bags rather than the alternatives  ?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

A gentlegreen  yesterday:


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Come on, pray tell me what is wrong with splitting a heavy load evenly between two shoulder bags rather than the alternatives  ?


It's foolhardy as fuck to carry glass on a bicyle, esp in bags not designed to be carried that way. Sometimes you just have to take a taxi


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It's foolhardy as fuck to carry glass on a bicyle, esp in bags not designed to be carried that way. Sometimes you just have to take a taxi


Are you being deliberately obtuse ?
As you well know on my bike I always use panniers.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Are you being deliberately obtuse ?
> As you well know on my bike I always use panniers.


you just said you use Ikea bags on your shoulders


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> you just said you use Ikea bags on your shoulders


I reckon you could do with some manual handling training - the librarians get that where I work.



> Once I discovered Ikea blue totes, I never looked back - not least because they have shoulder straps - so I can carry a very heavy, but balanced load* 200 yards from the supermarket* without discomfort.
> I once carried a stupid quantity of greenhouse glass *from the bus sto*p like that ...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon you could do with some manual handling training - the librarians get that where I work.


Several times. None of them felt the need to spell out 'Do not transport glass on a bicycle in Ikea bags slung over your shoulders', just as no one feels the need to instruct parents not to let their child play on the motorway.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Several times. None of them felt the need to spell out 'Do not transport glass on a bicycle in Ikea bags slung over your shoulders', just as no one feels the need to instruct parents not to let their child play on the motorway.


You probably need to practice your reading and comprehension skills too ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2020)

Got some dried fruit to chuck in a banana loaf I'll make in the next day or so.  I haven't got any plain flour, just bread flour of various types - presumably that will do?  If the recipes needs SR I'll have to try and find some bicarb.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> You probably need to practice your reading and comprehension skills too ...


Sorry, too busy imagining you teetering on an overloaded bicyle and being decapitated Omen-style when forced to brake suddenly


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 10, 2020)

Been using a lot of Sports Direct bags recently - I never know what amount of the stuff I want will actually be there, or whether I'll spot something big and precious at random, so I need the ability to carry potentially anything. Also, folded into quarters they fit well into a backpack.


----------



## hash tag (May 11, 2020)

Today's delivery from the postman


----------



## planetgeli (May 11, 2020)

John Innes Number 3


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2020)

Might pop to Asda later for some new mugs


----------



## maomao (May 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 212113
> 
> Might pop to Asda later for some new mugs


Don't buy any of those candle in glass things though. Some fucker's had their dirty paws all over them.


----------



## maomao (May 12, 2020)

No eggs, no whole milk, no peanut butter and NO FUCKING BOURBON BISCUITS at Lidl today. This is the end of normal life.


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2020)

strung out said:


> Desperate to panic buy an Animal Crossing edition Nintendo Switch, but they're sold out everywhere


Got it!


----------



## platinumsage (May 12, 2020)

I suggest people who have a continual use for cardboard egg boxes do some panic buying. Apparently there is a global shortage of recycled newspaper because no one is buying newspapers, so lots of egg suppliers will soon switch to plastic.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I suggest people who have a continual use for cardboard egg boxes do some panic buying. Apparently there is a global shortage of recycled newspaper because no one is buying newspapers, so lots of egg suppliers will soon switch to plastic.


Reminds me. I got busted putting a couple of dozen copies of the S*n 'newspaper' in one of tr freezers at Asda by a member of staff last week  When challenged I said 'sorry thought it was the Observer' and he shrugged.


----------



## maomao (May 14, 2020)

Asda are now selling plain flour in clear plastic bags at 60p a kilo. Presumably from their bakery. Their normal plain flour is 34p a kilo. Wankers. 

Seems a little bit busier out and about but there's no non-food shops open. The shopping centre has put lanes and two metre markings on the floor of the mall in anticipation though. The closing letters stuck to all the shop doors in March are starting to look tatty.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 14, 2020)

I couldn’t find any Lea & Perrins yesterday anywhere (and couldn’t be bothered to walk and queue outside Lidl for their version). I don’t know whether it’s a stocking issue or what but who on earth panic buys Worcestershire sauce?!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> I couldn’t find any Lea & Perrins yesterday anywhere (and couldn’t be bothered to walk and queue outside Lidl for their version). I don’t know whether it’s a stocking issue or what but who on earth panic buys Worcestershire sauce?!


Wow, my Worcestershire sauce has been around for two years or so. Maybe some people have it one everything like ketchup


----------



## purenarcotic (May 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Wow, my Worcestershire sauce has been around for two years or so. Maybe some people have it one everything like ketchup



That is the only thing I can conclude. Like you, a bottle lasts me a while as I only use it for spag Bol really.


----------



## maomao (May 14, 2020)

Worcestershire sauce is also needed for gravy and any meaty sauce really. Lasts me about 6-9 months.


----------



## bimble (May 14, 2020)

Mind blown (a bit) after chatting with someone who works at the big tesco this morning, she explained that it is not people buying all the flour but that the shop can’t get any deliveries. Why that is she didn’t know though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> Mind blown (a bit) after chatting with someone who works at the big tesco this morning, she explained that it is not people buying all the flour but that the shop can’t get any deliveries. Why that is she didn’t know though.


It takes time to mill flour. Production can’t be stepped up to cope with demand


----------



## maomao (May 14, 2020)

The food profile of the country has probably changed considerably in the last few months. Even if home use of flour has only doubled with all the people cooking at home (ours has easily tripled) it would probably be very difficult to double supply. Some of the flour that was going to end up in cheap lunchtime sandwiches or in restaurants could be diverted I suppose but that would need a type of planning that capitalism doesn't do well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It takes time to mill flour. Production can’t be stepped up to cope with demand


Windy Miller might be shielding too.  

Still no flour to be seen out today.  Different types of sugar seem to be in short supply apart from white refined sugar.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2020)

Is anyone else having problems with carrots at the moment ?
You turn your back and they're a pile of mush and tiny flies ?
I'm assuming they're carrot flies as some of the carrots have obvious tunnels in them ...

I can't remember ever having a problem like this before...

The trouble is I go to the supermarket and can't resist the salad and hummus and by the time I'm ready to make my 4 day stew, the carrots are horrible (and the other ingredients are a bit past their best too).

A key (positive) issue is I'm apparently eating less due to inactivity.


----------



## maomao (May 14, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Is anyone else having problems with carrots at the moment ?
> You turn your back and they're a pile of mush and tiny flies ?
> I'm assuming they're carrot flies as some of the carrots have obvious tunnels in them ...
> 
> ...


Supermarket carrots always get horrible and sweaty in those silly plastic bags. The only way I can get them to last more than a day or two is to take them out of the plastic bag as soon as I get home, dry with kitchen towel and then keep in fridge in one of those net vegetable bags. Even then they'll have black bits in seven days.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> Supermarket carrots always get horrible and sweaty in those silly plastic bags. The only way I can get them to last more than a day or two is to take them out of the plastic bag as soon as I get home, dry with kitchen towel and then keep in fridge in one of those net vegetable bags. Even then they'll have black bits in seven days.


a colleague on the daily Teams call was talking about wrapping them in newspaper ..


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2020)

I've always had trouble with carrots, if I get a bag and am not going to use them within a couple of days I parboil and freeze them.


----------



## maomao (May 14, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> a colleague on the daily Teams call was talking about wrapping them in newspaper ..


You'd get ink on them, yuck. They need drying anyway.


----------



## planetgeli (May 14, 2020)

Got a Tesco delivery arriving in half an hour.

Just bragging.


----------



## hegley (May 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It takes time to mill flour. Production can’t be stepped up to cope with demand


Milling isn't the problem - it's packing retail-size bags (which only accounts for 4% of the market). There's a more detailed explanation here: Retail flour shortages | nabim


----------



## hegley (May 14, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Is anyone else having problems with carrots at the moment ?
> You turn your back and they're a pile of mush and tiny flies ?
> I'm assuming they're carrot flies as some of the carrots have obvious tunnels in them ...
> 
> ...


Lakeland Stayfresh Longer bags are an absolute bloody revelation for fruit and veg. And washing/reusing them doesn't seem to make them stop working. Probably something to do with Satan but they do genuinely work.


----------



## planetgeli (May 14, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Got a Tesco delivery arriving in half an hour.
> 
> Just bragging.



And that turned out well. Ordered 4 Peroni, one arrived broken in a bag with 2 bottles of Tonic water, so he gave me the 3 Peroni and the Tonics for free. It was his last call of the day. 12 hour shift.


----------



## hash tag (May 14, 2020)

We never have Worcestershire Sauce as it's not vegetarian. For beefing up gravy and the like Mrs Tag will often use marmite
 
for a quick drizzle on roasted veg and or halloumi I often use soy sauce.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2020)

Well I went into Morrison's to stock up on cat food, pasta (spaghetti), and rice (which I got) but the "Reduced to Clear" shelf provided a bounty this evening 


a large chicken for 89p (fuck me!)
ready meals (freezable) normally £2.50 each for 63p each
A cauli for 20p

Couldn't find flour or hand sanitiser, which we are now out of.


----------



## Mogden (May 14, 2020)

Hendersons is a veggie version of Worcestershire.

Surely it's a given on cheese on toast anyway.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2020)

hash tag said:


> We never have Worcestershire Sauce as it's not vegetarian. For beefing up gravy and the like Mrs Tag will often use marmite
> 
> for a quick drizzle on roasted veg and or halloumi I often use soy sauce.



Henderson's relish is what you need (if you can get it, it's a Sheffield based thing and isn't sold down here, my parents got me loads of bottles of it when they were last in Yorkshire).


----------



## hash tag (May 14, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Hendersons is a veggie version of Worcestershire.
> 
> Surely it's a given on cheese on toast anyway.


Tbf we are more toasted sandwich people these days and the only addition is generally a twist of black pepper, especially with fresh grated cheddar & mushrooms


----------



## William of Walworth (May 14, 2020)

Mogden said:
			
		

> Hendersons is a veggie version of Worcestershire.
> Surely it's a given on cheese on toast anyway.





Epona said:


> Henderson's relish is what you need (if you can get it, *it's a Sheffield based thing and isn't sold down here*, my parents got me loads of bottles of it when they were last in Yorkshire).



I absolutely *love* Henderson's ..... festivaldeb had never heard of it ,  but she was well impressed too.

But you're right, getting hold of it away from the North is a nightmare ....... we still hope our planned October trip to Sheffield goes ahead though. 

If so we'll be sure to pick some up


----------



## Mogden (May 14, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I absolutely *love* Henderson's ..... festivaldeb had never heard of it ,  but she was well impressed too.
> 
> But you're right, getting hold of it away from the North is a nightmare ....... we still hope our planned October trip to Sheffield goes ahead though.
> 
> If so we'll be sure to pick some up


If only we were away next weekend as planned William. We get it locally here and I could have done a dodgy exchange in the car park. No glass on site rule of course


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2020)

I'll tell you what I'm not panic buying. Child Bike Seats, that's because they've all been sold out from all the online and physical stores I can find. !!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 15, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Hendersons is a veggie version of Worcestershire.
> 
> Surely it's a given on cheese on toast anyway.



I can’t remember the last time I had cheese on toast. I don’t know how to use the grill on my oven and it’s so old I can’t find a manual online for it. I tried what I thought was the grill once but it just didn’t seem to work. Your post has reminded me that I quite like a bit of cheese on toast sometimes.


----------



## blairsh (May 15, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I absolutely *love* Henderson's ..... festivaldeb had never heard of it ,  but she was well impressed too.
> 
> But you're right, getting hold of it away from the North is a nightmare ....... we still hope our planned October trip to Sheffield goes ahead though.
> 
> If so we'll be sure to pick some up


You can buy it off their website


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2020)

My local Hertfordshire B&M always has Hendersons in stock for about £1 a bottle.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2020)

blairsh said:


> You can buy it off their website



I'd rather use the class-pubs, class-beer (and-also-Hendos  ) excuse actually to go to Sheffield   ....

But October's a long way off, so Hendersons online could well happen


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2020)

Mogden said:


> If only we were away next weekend as planned William. We get it locally here and I could have done a dodgy exchange in the car park. No glass on site rule of course





And have you seen next week's forecast? (  +  at the same time!)


----------



## planetgeli (May 15, 2020)

For anyone struggling with Tesco slots. They are meant to come on at midnight, but last night I tried again (for June 11th ffs) and got held in a queue. Let in at 12.01am to be told no slots available for that date. Woke up at 7am and tried again, same day, and there were a whole day's worth available. 

I think they fulfill slots for vulnerable people first, then when they've done that they release what is left. No idea what time they do this but as I say, 7am there were loads.

HTH.


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I absolutely *love* Henderson's ..... festivaldeb had never heard of it ,  but she was well impressed too.
> 
> But you're right, getting hold of it away from the North is a nightmare ....... we still hope our planned October trip to Sheffield goes ahead though.
> 
> If so we'll be sure to pick some up


Mushroom ketchup does the job instead of Worcestershire sauce too, if you can't find Henderson's.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2020)

strung out said:


> Mushroom ketchup does the job instead of Worcestershire sauce too, if you can't find Henderson's.



Good reminder! 
I used to get that quite regularly, years ago, but I'd forgotten .....


----------



## extra dry (May 15, 2020)

Tonic water. for Gin and Tonic which for some reason I am taking a rather strong liking too at the moment.


----------



## Lurdan (May 15, 2020)

Sainsbury's Whitechapel. As on the last few occasions no queue and not very crowded during NHS/Care/elderly/disabled hour. Stocks much the same as recently although not so many tinned tomatoes, and sugar not abundant. Dry pasta stocks much improved. Last packet of the 'house blend' ground coffee (mixed in with the beans again ). This could all be shelf stocking issues although I wonder about the tomatoes.

A couple of weeks ago some of the staff seemed a little tense as the new rules and etiquette were being worked out and implemented, but no sign of that today. Admittedly it's the start of the day not the end.

Commercial Road busier - up to pre-pandemic mid-morning levels. A bit more foot traffic too. However not all of the three fruit and veg stalls in Whitechapel Road last time were out today.

Thanks for the heads up about the chocolate rebranding design. I now have chocolate bars.


spitfire said:


> Before
> View attachment 210781
> 
> After
> View attachment 210780


----------



## spitfire (May 15, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> ....
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the chocolate rebranding design. I now have chocolate bars.



Excellent.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2020)

Fairly big queues at my local (big) Morrison’s. They are very well organised though, have got three hand sanitiser and trolley cleaning points outside. Staff on the door with masks on with masks on making sure people use the sanitiser. Likely about 20-30 minute wait but it feels a lot safer than other places.

Not a single mask (apart from me) in the queue sadly


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2020)

This was bugging me until Now, and will no doubt be with me for the day now. The Henderson's will all be there...


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2020)

That was the first time I had been to the local (big) Morrison's and was impressed by their organisation throughout. Would not normally 'big up' a supermarket chain but they were excellent. 

Had removed the £1 trolley deposit 
Next to the trolley points was a table with disinfectant sprays, blue rolls and hand sanitisers. 

Then they had a festival/theme park style 'zig zag' queuing system with crash barriers to get you to the entrance. There were three entries for single basket shoppers, trolley (big) shoppers and fast-track entry for key workers and the elderly  Well managed by an SIS security guard and a couple of staff members wearing masks. Also another table with disinfectant sprays, blue rolls and hand sanitisers which they insisted people use before entering the shop  Then also had a another set of festival/theme park style 'zig zag' queuing system with crash barriers to get you to the tills. Tills had big plastic guards up and was easy to stay 2m from the staff  

Having down quite a bit of event work they had obviously sat down with a proper floorplan and put together a proper layout for people movement and distancing! 

Did my shop fairly quickly and painlessly. They were low on flour/sugar but I was not after any. Everything else was well stocked and got a few #haggle bargains from the reduced shelf.


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2020)

that's good news. I know Morrison's have been good for help and stuff but dodgy handling shoppers.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2020)

Managed to get some hand sanitiser from our local pharmacy- 5 fucking quid for a tiny bottle.  Am fuming, someone somewhere along the supply chain is being a price-gouging cunt...


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2020)

Epona said:


> Managed to get some hand sanitiser from our local pharmacy- 5 fucking quid for a tiny bottle.  Am fuming, someone somewhere along the supply chain is being a price-gouging cunt...


Report to trading standards ASAP.





__





						Price gouging: how to spot it, report it and get your money back
					

Price gouging is when businesses heavily inflate the price of products or services that are in high-demand. It’s important to report price gouging so that listings are removed.




					www.which.co.uk


----------



## maomao (May 15, 2020)

Wilkos have been very good for hand sanitiser recently but even there the price has gone up.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2020)

Epona said:


> Managed to get some hand sanitiser from our local pharmacy- 5 fucking quid for a tiny bottle.  Am fuming, someone somewhere along the supply chain is being a price-gouging cunt...



Superdrug, if you have one near you, have been selling small bottles of sanitiser pretty cheap -- worth a check?


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Superdrug, if you have one near you, have been selling small bottles of sanitiser pretty cheap -- worth a check?



Cheers, will look next time I need some - there is one next to Morrison's - I was down there yesterday for grocery shopping and was hoping to get some sanitiser in Morrison's but they were out - and by the time I had finished my shop, Superdrug was closed for the night!  Will have a look next time I am down that way.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2020)

Have to say, not really sure where to put this...

But the last time I went out which happened to be for shopping so I have picked this thread, I was completely disgusted at how many people were spitting on the pavement, I shouldn't have to go out and watch that I am not stepping in potentially fucking infectious globs of other peoples spit and phlegm on the fucking pavement.

Am I being unreasonable?  This surely can't be ok behaviour in these times?


----------



## sideboob (May 16, 2020)

Epona said:


> This surely can't be ok behaviour in these times?


Never ok behaviour.   Right up there with people who use the toilet and don`t wash their hands afterwords.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2020)

An annoying couple in the small local Coop earlier.  Narrow aisles and a one-way system.  They were taking ages over every purchase, discussing and comparing the different types of item.  Because there wasn't enough space to pass them I had to stand there waiting for them to make up their bloody minds.   Just make a fucking shopping list and stick to it you bastards.


----------



## weltweit (May 16, 2020)

I will have to visit the supermarket tomorrow and am hoping for pasta and chopped tomatoes … ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 18, 2020)

Whoo-hoo - scored some flour at the Coop.  1.5kg of plain and SR, so that's me sorted for bread and cakes for a bit.


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2020)

No worries at Morrisons on Sunday, they seemed to be in stock for everything essential.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 19, 2020)

weltweit said:


> No worries at Morrisons on Sunday, they seemed to be in stock for everything essential.


Yeah, they seemed to be fully stocked again - loads of pasta and tins and jars.  Actually strangely reassuring to see it looking normal again.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2020)

1kg Cornish Blue Cheese - Cornish Cheese Co the home of Cornish Blue -
					

1kg Cornish Blue Cheese - Cornish Blue Cheese with a sweet mild creamy cheese of distinctive character has been internationally recognised by the many Awards it has won including;World Cheese Awards Champion Cheese in 2010 and Best Blue and English Cheese in 2007




					www.cornishcheese.co.uk
				




reduced to clear

It is going to kill me as no one else in the house wwill touch it


----------



## maomao (May 21, 2020)

Asda are now selling fresh yeast ready wrapped on the bakery counter for 20p. So I've got some and realised I have no idea how much to use or if it will work in my bread machine.  Now everyone's going to tell me to just bake it in the oven but I really like the bread I do in the machine.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2020)

i finally scored some strong white bread flour!


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> Asda are now selling fresh yeast ready wrapped on the bakery counter for 20p. So I've got some and realised I have no idea how much to use or if it will work in my bread machine.  Now everyone's going to tell me to just bake it in the oven but I really like the bread I do in the machine.



Yeah you can, I have it in the back of my head that you use a different quantity and let it fizz up in some warm water and sugar first?  Don't panic, I'm having a look

OK the best advice I can find is give it a feed in warm water with a bit of sugar until it froths you can't use the timer because the live yeast is going to start doing what it is going to do right away regardless of any dials on your bread machine!


----------



## existentialist (May 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> Asda are now selling fresh yeast ready wrapped on the bakery counter for 20p. So I've got some and realised I have no idea how much to use or if it will work in my bread machine.  Now everyone's going to tell me to just bake it in the oven but I really like the bread I do in the machine.


Take half of the water you were going to put in the dough, and a good tablespoonful of the flour. Add the supermarket yeast, and mix with a fork until the yeast is broken up. Leave to stand for 1-2 hours somewhere moderately warm (not hot), then use it as part of the liquid for your breadmaker recipe.

Then throw away your breadmaker, and do it in the oven, properly


----------



## maomao (May 22, 2020)

Well, internet said 3 times weight so I just threw 21 grams in without premixing with water and it over rose quite a bit (about 20-30 percent more than usual, I do a 3 quarter size loaf and it almost came out of the tin) and finished with a floppy top. In fact I think it was the over rising that was also responsible for ripping the paddle off. Luckily I noticed it vibrating away and knocked back the dough by hand, but probably not enough as it still finished badly.

And my breadmaker probably doesn't make the best bread in the world but it makes a particular bread (made with milk) that my kids gobble up like no other and fits my cutting guide perfectly so it can be sliced and frozen in measured amounts. I've lost three stone this year and if I start making artisan bloomers I'll put it all back on and have nothing to feed the kids.

I'm assuming the premixing is the same for milk as water? Maybe don't need to add flour as milk has sugars anyway.

I'm tempted to try and make ginger beer with the leftover yeast. I wonder if I really need a demi john or if it can just be done in 2l fizzy drink bottles.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> Well, internet said 3 times weight so I just threw 21 grams in without premixing with water and it over rose quite a bit (about 20-30 percent more than usual, I do a 3 quarter size loaf and it almost came out of the tin) and finished with a floppy top. In fact I think it was the over rising that was also responsible for ripping the paddle off. Luckily I noticed it vibrating away and knocked back the dough by hand, but probably not enough as it still finished badly.
> 
> And my breadmaker probably doesn't make the best bread in the world but it makes a particular bread (made with milk) that my kids gobble up like no other and fits my cutting guide perfectly so it can be sliced and frozen in measured amounts. I've lost three stone this year and if I start making artisan bloomers I'll put it all back on and have nothing to feed the kids.
> 
> I'm assuming the premixing is the same for milk as water? Maybe don't need to add flour as milk has sugars anyway.


 After all that .....


> *I'm tempted to try and make beer with the leftover yeast*. I wonder if I really need a demi john or if it can just be done in 2l fizzy drink bottles.



... I've corrected the above for you  
Actually I don't _really_ recommend beer-making at home -- brewers and home-brewers have warned me about the amount of hard work involved what with all the sterilizing etc., and getting the yeast strain right can be pretty tricky, apparantly.


----------



## maomao (May 22, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> After all that .....
> 
> 
> ... I've corrected the above for you
> Actually I don't _really_ recommend beer-making at home -- brewers and home-brewers have warned me about the amount of hard work involved what with all the sterilizing etc., and getting the yeast strain right can be pretty tricky, apparantly.


Ginger beer! I don't actually drink alcohol usually so wouldn't be brewing it to be very strong.


----------



## existentialist (May 22, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> After all that .....
> 
> 
> ... I've corrected the above for you
> Actually I don't _really_ recommend beer-making at home -- brewers and home-brewers have warned me about the amount of hard work involved what with all the sterilizing etc., and getting the yeast strain right can be pretty tricky, apparantly.


It's not that bad, William! You get a bit of a system going, and then it's quite straightforward. The worst bit is washing and delabelling the bottles, and you only need to do that once, if you remember to give the empties a quick rinse when you have emptied them.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It's not that bad, William! You get a bit of a system going, and then it's quite straightforward. The worst bit is washing and delabelling the bottles, and you only need to do that once, if you remember to give the empties a quick rinse when you have emptied them.


You're still not tempting me though ....... I'll stick to ordering** what the experts make 

**and even back in pubs, ultra-eventually


----------



## existentialist (May 22, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> You're still not tempting me though ....... I'll stick to ordering** what the experts make
> 
> **and even back in pubs, ultra-eventually


You do you. TBH, much as I might try and convince myself of it, home brewing isn't really just about making the stuff - it's the act of making it that is as important as the result. And yes, you'll be hard put to it to produce something reliably to the standard of what the experts make  Depending on the experts...


----------



## Lurdan (May 22, 2020)

Whitechapel Sainsbury's. Pretty much like the last couple of visits. No own brand tinned tomatoes of any kind - this is the third visit where that's been the case. Other brands available. I was feeling a little smug about snagging the last 2kg bag of their Basmati rice until I wandered into an aisle I don't generally use and found a big stack of very large bags of the stuff. (Mind you I've no idea how I'd get one of them home). Everything else I was after they had.

Traffic at pre-lockdown mid-morning levels. Foot traffic about the same as the last few weeks. Up on the first couple of weeks of lockdown but nothing like it was before.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2020)

Popped into a Nisa for a snack and such when in the park. Couple of weeks ago the staff had full face guards and masks on, nothing today. 

Signs up telling people to keep 1m apart.


----------



## Mogden (May 22, 2020)

Very peculiar bloke doing odd things with bunches of bananas in Aldi today. Myself and another chap getting quite huffy with him while he picked up umpteen bunches, tore some off, put some one side and others another side. A good 5 minutes of that and then he wandered off with one of the piles. Nice and hygienic that!

Another bloke intent on chatting to his mate while floundering about in the aisle, walking backwards and bumping off everyone. They are now letting in more than 1 person in a group which means couples are standing for pissing ages making up their minds about what meat to buy for the BBQ 

The queues are quicker though. Bread flour is still nowhere to be seen and there was no plain or SF either today. Plenty of eggs. Could do with more decent greens. The best cabbage I could find was a white cabbage. The sweetheart ones were withered and almost looked dehydrated, spring greens absent.


----------



## circleline (May 22, 2020)

Three drive-thru Mcds have opened for customers locally.  The queues are immense.  One is using a significant slice of the next-door Tesco car park to accommodate the queue and another has provoked a petition to local council requesting that it is closed during the day, due to the grid-locked traffic it is causing around the one-way system.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Plenty of eggs.



I hardly ever go to Aldis (not near enough) -- not sure either whether our nearby Lidls has improved yet on the eggs front.

But this week is the first one in Sainsbury's (also near to us) where there's been a really good supply of eggs 

Previous weeks, I've had to endure cleanly swept shelves, or only the smallest eggs still on sale, etc.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2020)

We managed to get eggs in Iceland yesterday - it seems a bit hit and miss (and has done for a few weeks now) as to whether they have loads or none - yesterday the egg shelves were about a third full so we got some (but not loads, leaving plenty for others is still the right thing to do with certain goods!)


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2020)

Epona : I definitely agree there,  especially with things there's been a shortage of, like eggs. 
I aim for six a week but I haven't always succeeded in finding them.
Still, supplies look like they're getting better now


----------



## 8115 (May 22, 2020)

No yeast for love or money. I bought two packets of farfalle pasta but I am planning to make a massive pasta salad.


----------



## Mation (May 23, 2020)

I'm not saying it's a bad thing, but why is everyone so desperate for flour and doing so much baking (if you didn't before)? There are bread and cakes on the shelves


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2020)

8115 said:


> No yeast for love or money.


The supplier I got mine from is out of stock sadly.  But there were quite a few sites where it was on sale when I was looking for it so worth having a look.  I bought fermipan dried yeast (500g bags).


----------



## maomao (May 23, 2020)

Mation said:


> I'm not saying it's a bad thing, but why is everyone so desperate for flour and doing so much baking (if you didn't before)? There are bread and cakes on the shelves


Cheaper, tastier and for once I've got time. Also have been restricting shopping trips to a minimum so it's always nice to have something freshly baked at the end of the shopping week. But we use quite a lot of flour anyway. I think a lot of it is people who bake at home anyway doubling or tripling their output rather than mad people piling fifty bags of flour under the bed.


----------



## gridban (May 23, 2020)

My local Morrisons, which is the only large supermarket within convenient walking distance, seems to be fully stocked with most things now. Except shopping trolleys. I haven't been able to find a trolley for a couple of weeks now - by the time I get to the checkout with a week's worth of groceries in a basket, it's nearly pulling my arm out of its socket.


----------



## WouldBe (May 23, 2020)

gridban said:


> My local Morrisons, which is the only large supermarket within convenient walking distance, seems to be fully stocked with most things now. Except shopping trolleys. I haven't been able to find a trolley for a couple of weeks now - by the time I get to the checkout with a week's worth of groceries in a basket, it's nearly pulling my arm out of its socket.


Is that an attempt to restrict how much customers buy?


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2020)

gridban said:


> My local Morrisons, which is the only large supermarket within convenient walking distance, seems to be fully stocked with most things now. Except shopping trolleys. I haven't been able to find a trolley for a couple of weeks now - by the time I get to the checkout with a week's worth of groceries in a basket, it's nearly pulling my arm out of its socket.


That is odd  

My local (big) Morrison’s has had plenty throughout this shit. They are also disinfecting them all between uses. 

Separate queues for trolley and basket shops. Also a priority queue for key workers or old folk.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2020)

So I found a load of stuff in the freezer that I bought a couple of months ago and forgot about (I don't normally eat frozen food at all, I only started freezing things when stockpiling early on and there wasn't much in the supermarkets). I noticed that literally everything says "eat within a month". Even freezer bags from Sainsbury's say "eat things you freeze in these within a month".

but that's bollocks though surely? Freezing basically preserves things almost indefinitely - it might get freezer burn or whatever but it isn't a case of it being not safe. It's not even a "best before", it's an "eat within".

I suppose it isn't in the supermarkets' interest to have people freezing lots of stuff when it's cheap and living off it rather than coming in and buying new stuff, but you'd think there'd have been some attention to this given that silly "eat by" dates have been looked at recently.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So I found a load of stuff in the freezer that I bought a couple of months ago and forgot about (I don't normally eat frozen food at all, I only started freezing things when stockpiling early on and there wasn't much in the supermarkets). I noticed that literally everything says "eat within a month". Even freezer bags from Sainsbury's say "eat things you freeze in these within a month".
> 
> but that's bollocks though surely? Freezing basically preserves things almost indefinitely - it might get freezer burn or whatever but it isn't a case of it being not safe. It's not even a "best before", it's an "eat within".
> 
> I suppose it isn't in the supermarkets' interest to have people freezing lots of stuff when it's cheap and living off it rather than coming in and buying new stuff, but you'd think there'd have been some attention to this given that silly "eat by" dates have been looked at recently.



It's fine in terms of safety (as long as it is defrosted properly and cooked to a safe temperature - the usual "piping hot in the middle" is a good indicator that this has been achieved in the absence of a food thermometer!), but quality deteriorates so food that has been frozen a long time may be unappetising and mushy.*

EDIT: Should add that it is unlikely to be "oh no that's ruined" after just a couple of months frozen, if that was the case I'd regularly be throwing food away which is kind of missing the point of having a freezer!


----------



## Mogden (May 23, 2020)

Complete rubbish. I pay no attention to the supposed shelf life of frozen foods. I would take it to mean it's a quality issue rather than I've eaten x, will I die. Bear in mind they have no idea who has a super new freezer and it does it gently compared to those of us with a decade old metal iceberg


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> It's fine in terms of safety (as long as it is defrosted properly and cooked to a safe temperature - the usual "piping hot in the middle" is a good indicator that this has been achieved in the absence of a food thermometer!), but quality deteriorates so food that has been frozen a long time may be unappetising and mushy.*
> 
> EDIT: Should add that it is unlikely to be "oh no that's ruined" after just a couple of months frozen, if that was the case I'd regularly be throwing food away which is kind of missing the point of having a freezer!


Oh sure - I just mean that it's worded to say basically you should not eat this after a month, which was the issue with the "eat by" dates which led to them often being revised.

Actually it also says "once defrosted eat within one day" too, on everything from Sainsbury's at least (seems to just be cut and pasted). So technically if I were to freeze the pita bread I just bought then defrost it, I would have to eat it days before even the best before date had I not frozen it


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2020)

I find fairly thin white fish fillets tend to be one of the most fragile in terms of freezer-burn and mushiness - I have on occasion defrosted a fillet and thought "yeah actually not eating that", so I tend to prioritise those if the freezer is getting full and stuff is getting older.


----------



## platinumsage (May 23, 2020)

Frost-free freezers make things a lot worse for long-term storage as they cycle the temperature.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> but that's bollocks though surely? Freezing basically preserves things almost indefinitely - it might get freezer burn or whatever but it isn't a case of it being not safe. It's not even a "best before", it's an "eat within".


Yeah, you can ignore that as long as it's cooked properly.  Some things do lose texture and stuff.  There's stuff in my freezer that's been there at least a year - I tend to forget to even look in it to see what's there.  It's completely full though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2020)

I'm mostly saying this because I am easily spooked even if I know something is bullshit intellectually and I am cross that I threw away a couple of nice bits of fish because of the dates  But if I did, other people will too.


----------



## WouldBe (May 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> That is odd
> 
> My local (big) Morrison’s has had plenty throughout this shit. They are also disinfecting them all between uses.
> 
> Separate queues for trolley and basket shops. Also a priority queue for key workers or old folk.


Same at my local Morrisons.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Bread flour is still nowhere to be seen and there was no plain or SF either today. .


Our local Aldi manager says bread flour is now just a special ... it always was a bit touch and go before all this ... I used to buy bread mixes in there until I realised how grim they were.


----------



## Mogden (May 23, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Our local Aldi manager says bread flour is now just a special ... it always was a bit touch and go before all this ... I used to buy bread mixes in there until I realised how grim they were.


Shame cos I rated the bread mixes. I did get one bag of strong wholemeal from Sainsburys last week but there was bugger all else.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Shame cos I rated the bread mixes. I did get one bag of strong wholemeal from Sainsburys last week but there was bugger all else.


They had some amazing flours in there a few years back - spelt and "Cotswold crunch" - but as per usual spoiled it by having crazy amounts of pattiserie flour on the pallet.


----------



## Mogden (May 23, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> They had some amazing flours in there a few years back - spelt and "Cotswold crunch" - but as per usual spoiled it by having crazy amounts of pattiserie flour on the pallet.


Yeah same here. Either that or terrible packets which meant most of them were split.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Yeah same here. Either that or terrible packets which meant most of them were split.


I've still got a bag of dark rye I bought at the time and promptly went off the idea - very difficult to make it rise and no sign of insect contamination years after I bought it !


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2020)

Mation said:


> I'm not saying it's a bad thing, but why is everyone so desperate for flour and doing so much baking (if you didn't before)? There are bread and cakes on the shelves



Personally I've been baking my own bread for a while before all this started and it's the sort of thing that it difficult to go back from - you get the equivalent of a really nice bakery loaf hot from the oven for a fraction of the cost - even the least horrible processed bread is fucking disgusting in comparison (and the salt and fat content is horrendous in a lot of processed bread).

Same with cakes/brownies/biscuits, you'd have to be really really shit at it to not (at least after a little practice) consistently produce goods cheaper and tastier, and you know and can control what ingredients are going in there - I am not going to try to argue that anyone is producing really healthy cakes, but you know what is going in it if you make it yourself.  Patisserie and pastry goods can be somewhat more complicated so I won't include those in the "easy and cheap to do at home" bracket as they take a bit more practice and skill, but the point about baking in general stands.

Also it's massively satisfying and therapeutic tbh - an hour or several spent baking a cake or some bread and enjoying it gives a massive sense of "look what I did" type glee   If it weren't for the flour shortage, what a wonderful time it would be for folks who are furloughed or self isolating to learn to bake


----------



## smmudge (May 23, 2020)

The last time we needed bog roll was the time of The Great Shortage. Anyway we didn't have a lot of choice in Aldi. They had a 24 pack, which is going to take us months to get through. But also it's _scented_. Which after a while (like 5 bog rolls through) we suddenly thought, why the hell does anyone want scented bog roll?? At what part in the wiping process does one think, gosh i really wish this bog roll had a cheap artificial floral scent?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2020)

Prompted by the above, I've written the date on a bog roll to see how long they're lasting me these days - possibly a month ...

Thanks to miscalculation, I just had to go to Aldi on a Sunday.
I was guilty of pillaging three packets of pine nuts from the boxes of now exclusively pumpkin seeds...
Extra chocolate, beer, cereals - not good diet-wise ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2020)

not that i would know quite what to do with either, but small tesco near work had a few varieties of flour and also baking powder today


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2020)

6 kilos of tahini - but I always buy that sort of quantity to avoid being exposed to dangerous confectionery in the deli ...


----------



## maomao (May 28, 2020)

Still very well behaved at Asda here but maybe it's the time of day I go. The early crowd is always orderly. I find if I turn up about ten past eight there's no need to queue.

I panic bought some biscoff and decided to have a couple before I started off home. I actually got the biscuit out and lifted it half way to my face before I remembered I was wearing a mask.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2020)

A combination of panic buying and batch cooking has left me with a freezer packed to bursting  Have about 6 pints of chicken stock in there alone  

Going to try and eat from the freezer for the foreseeable. Although the hot weather is not idea for batch cooked stews, chilli, curry, etc...


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2020)

I GOT PLAIN FLOUR!!!!


----------



## existentialist (May 30, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Yeah same here. Either that or terrible packets which meant most of them were split.


I've just had an email from Cotswold to say that they're back in stock on quite a lot of the range - they have some sort of "5 bag" deal online...


----------



## existentialist (May 30, 2020)

I can't equal gentlegreen's record on bog roll use, but we have at least one thing in common, because I did the sums a few days ago, and a loo roll lasts me between 7 and 9 days, which didn't seem unreasonable. What it means is that I still haven't opened the pack I bought a week before lockdown


----------



## William of Walworth (May 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I can't equal gentlegreen's record on bog roll use, but we have at least one thing in common, because I did the sums a few days ago, and a loo roll lasts me between 7 and 9 days, which didn't seem unreasonable. What it means is that I still haven't opened the pack I bought a week before lockdown



So much depends on what quality and size of rolls you source though.
I suspect from the above that you get pretty good ones.
But between the two of us, each one of our cheap (but always available) Home Bargains ones can be got through in not much over a day .......
We are veggies though


----------



## existentialist (May 31, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> So much depends on what quality and size of rolls you source though.
> I suspect from the above that you get pretty good ones.
> But between the two of us, each one of our cheap (but always available) Home Bargains ones can be got through in not much over a day .......
> We are veggies though


A DAY?  

Not sure if being veggie has that much of a bearing on it - I'm vegetarian, too...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 31, 2020)

existentialist said:


> A DAY?
> 
> Not sure if being veggie has that much of a bearing on it - I'm vegetarian, too...


A roll will last me around a week I think.  Think of all those poor trees William of Walworth


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2020)

Recycled paper at least ... and there are two of us, remember


----------



## Lurdan (Jun 1, 2020)

Whitechapel Sainsbury's this morning. I was talking to one of my siblings a couple of weeks ago, saying that having got myself pretty unfit, carrying a weeks supplies at a time was very tiring . Why don't you go twice a week then? Don't be silly I said scornfully. But thinking about it later it struck me as kind of a good idea (not that I'd admit it) so I've been doing that. 

Sainsbury's pretty well stocked. No use for flour myself but I ran across a couple of stacks of big bags of plain and self-raising (not sure if they were 10 or 16 kilos). Also saw very small supplies of 'regular' sized bags. 

No queue and not crowded. The distancing etiquette pretty well worked out by now. Got to say I'll miss the elder/carers hour when it goes.

As I was setting out heard some excited children's voices on another floor of my block. (Unusual sound these days - very few families with children left). Wondered if they were off to school. Two thirds of Tower Hamlets primary schools have stayed open for vulnerable and key workers children, but no sign of any wider re-opening today. Road traffic up a bit - it has been at mid-morning levels on Commercial and Whitechapel Roads for a few weeks. Busier still today. By contrast rather less foot traffic. Guess that will change as more shops open. 

First persistent beggar I've encountered since the lockdown started. (Seen some passive stationary ones). What I call a 'lone walker', traveling around looking for someone prepared to engage. Followed me for a minute or two trying a range of pretty reasonable quality pick up lines, interspersed with expressions of rather more genuine exasperation as they didn't work. Almost worth a donation for entertainment value. But not quite.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2020)

Aldi had 10KG bags of plain white flour today which is of no use to me.
Tesco have strong white bread flour which is also not my thing.
So my bread is going to be a mixture of malthouse and spelt for a while...
Embarrassingly my groceries now include beer


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Aldi had 10KG bags of plain white flour today which is of no use to me.
> Tesco have strong white bread flour which is also not my thing.
> So my bread is going to be a mixture of malthouse and spelt for a while...
> Embarrassingly my groceries now include beer


Don't be embarrassed about buying beer - some of the best people buy beer in their grocery shops.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Don't be embarrassed about buying beer - some of the best people buy beer in their grocery shops.


My one bottle of wine (or less) a week could almost be classed as a condiment, I now seem to need the calming effect of beer at lunchtime - and I'm still on the lookout for Pernod - but that's never more than a capfull or two per day ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I can't equal gentlegreen's record on bog roll use, but we have at least one thing in common, because I did the sums a few days ago, and a loo roll lasts me between 7 and 9 days, which didn't seem unreasonable. What it means is that I still haven't opened the pack I bought a week before lockdown


I just weighed my dated bog roll and was shocked to find I'm only getting about 18 days out of a roll 
I may have to start counting the sheets ... my habits are very regular, but there are several variables involved ...

So I will need to buy some more within the next couple of months ...


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 3, 2020)

Went to B&Q this morning to panic buy some 6ft feather edge fence boards. It was the first time I’ve been to a shop since the 8th of March so I was feeling rather wary.

Not many people there, and none of the staff or customers were wearing masks. The chap at the entrance said it was mandatory to take a trolley, which I did. I followed their one way system, which not everyone complied with and i felt fortunate it wasn’t busier. 

It was easy to pay at the till and the checkout person was behind a screen. I waited like a lemon for the receipt before she told me I could take it myself from the machine.

The till and general arrangements were fine, but most of the staff and some customers on the shop floor seemed rather nonchalant about keeping two meters away from each other and from other customers. I wouldn’t have minded so much if they’d been wearing masks but if I go to a shop again this year I might have to improve my own face protection.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2020)

in marks and spencer today to stock up on their clearance chopped tomato and pasta, 23p a tin of italian tomatoes, 50p for 500g of italian pasta best before 2023. regardless of whether the next shock is the second wave lockdown or the convulsions caused by brexit i'll have enough food to make pasta and sauce for a month


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2020)

New washing machine ordered this morning! Definitely a panic buy because .....

The old, crap one flooded the kitchen  and we're having to replace it with a new one immediately 
(We tinkered around with the old one, and it's definitely beyond repair  ... )

New machine not arriving until next Wednesday, either ..... hand-washing until then.

At least there's no more rain in the forecast from Friday onwards, with sunshine returning , so at least we can go back to drying stuff in the garden


----------



## sideboob (Aug 11, 2020)

In the before days my pantry was filled with food.  Still have 38 boxes of expired kraft dinner though


----------



## existentialist (Aug 11, 2020)

I still have a good half of my stash of dried pulses, but I've had to restock tinned tomatoes, and some flour, in case of a second wave. And, probably, toilet rolls


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 12, 2020)

People are apparently now panic-buying MOTs as the six month extension thing finished on 31 July.  Unfortunately mine was due on the 1st, and won’t be done until the 21st. We’re out of the two-week quarantine on Saturday but still won’t be able to do a big shop :/


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 12, 2020)

We've just re-bought our cheese stockpile for the fourth time. We have an emergency cheese reserve too, which we don't eat, so if times get very bad again, we should be sorted for dairy. 

I also just bought a larger basket to keep my PPE stockpile in.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 12, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Polaroid film. Okay I have quite a lot left but they're doing free delivery at the moment.


Always Polaroid film. They're selling a new batch of yellow Duochrome at the moment.






						Polaroid Instant Cameras and Film
					

Polaroid is back. Shop analog instant film, new cameras, vintage cameras, and more from the brand that captured millions of moments with its iconic white frame.




					uk.polaroid.com
				




no I have not shot all of the film I already have, what a silly question


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 12, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> *People are apparently now panic-buying MOTs* as the six month extension thing finished on 31 July.  Unfortunately mine was due on the 1st, and won’t be done until the 21st. We’re out of the two-week quarantine on Saturday but still won’t be able to do a big shop :/



I don't really get why?
Unless the MOT garages are becoming overwhelmed everywhere -- is this really the case?

For us, The Van's MOT due-date has been extended from April to mid-October 

Our garage man (literally) around the corner from our house knows us really well, and we've not (yet!) seen any sign of his forecourt becoming overwhelmed with waiting cars, either.

And almost all his business is doing MOTs directly.
Or MOT-_related_ at least -- they're not a general repair business.

So I'm not going to panic yet!


----------



## lunar (Aug 12, 2020)

Went out to get a fan for my daughter as she can't cope with the heat. Sadly, none were available; we'll, what do you expect in this heat.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 12, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I don't really get why?
> Unless the MOT garages are becoming overwhelmed everywhere -- is this really the case?
> 
> For us, The Van's MOT due-date has been extended from April to mid-October
> ...


I'm with Dogsauce.  My MOT was due in April, so I took advantage of the deferral.  By June, it had occurred to me that if everyone whose MOTs were up in the grace period tried to get their MOT done at the same time, the garages would be overwhelmed.  Got mine done in June, to beat the rush.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 12, 2020)

I got my MOT done in good time but I wish I'd put it off a bit as you actually get 1 year from date of new MOT.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2020)

i can see there being a bit of pressure on MOTs, since they will be dealing with the ones that got deferred as well as the ones that are due, but don't quite understand the huge rush as soon as garages opened again - they were extended 6 months, not all extended to the same date.  

 i'm intentionally hanging on a bit...


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i can see there being a bit of pressure on MOTs, since they will be dealing with the ones that got deferred as well as the ones that are due, but don't quite understand the huge rush as soon as garages opened again - they were extended 6 months, not all extended to the same date.
> 
> i'm intentionally hanging on a bit...


Looks like I may have got it wrong then.  Plus I now have an MOT date in the middle of festival season, which will be a pain if I still have this car whenever festivals start again.  TBF, it's a banger that needed a look at and a service, so getting the MOT done when I did probably wasn't a bad idea.  They still couldn't figure out where the steering fluid is leaking from.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2020)

my MOT would normally have been due in april - it's now due in october.  

this also means i can bring MOT and servicing in to line (the amount of mileage i do is such that i get it serviced once a year) - when i bought the current puddymobile it had a new MOT but it took a few months to realise it had not been properly serviced...

just had a look at the online booking thing at my local garage - they are booked up tomorrow but have 4 MOT slots available on friday.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my MOT would normally have been due in april - it's now due in october.
> 
> this also means i can bring MOT and servicing in to line (the amount of mileage i do is such that i get it serviced once a year) - when i bought the current puddymobile it had a new MOT but it took a few months to realise it had not been properly serviced...
> 
> just had a look at the online booking thing at my local garage - they are booked up tomorrow but have 4 MOT slots available on friday.


This has had the benefit for me of the MOT month not now being the same month as the tax and insurance are due, so some small mercy from a cash flow perspective.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> This has had the benefit for me of the MOT month not now being the same month as the tax and insurance are due, so some small mercy from a cash flow perspective.



yes - also moves my MOT further away from the tax, although usually managed to bat the MOT in to the next month's credit card 

i will probably book it in a bit before it's due in case they find any problems - but doesn't look like i'll be making any journeys anywhere distant in the next couple of months


----------



## 8115 (Aug 12, 2020)

My tax is free.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 12, 2020)

8115 said:


> My tax is free.


I had a  Mark II Cortina 1600E when the tax free for classics came in.  What's yours?  

 (electric?  - mrs mx  has a hybrid, which was tax free, but isn't now)


----------



## 8115 (Aug 12, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I had a  Mark II Cortina 1600E when the tax free for classics came in.  What's yours?
> 
> (electric?  - mrs mx  has a hybrid, which was tax free, but isn't now)


It's not classic, it's got a small engine (I think that's why it's free).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2020)

just a quick public service announcement (hope i'm stating the obvious to those here) but if your vehicle is 'tax free' you still have to go through the process of 'taxing' it each year (this was more obvious when you had to display a tax disc) you just don't actually hand any money over.

i've known one or two people think they just don't have to bother, which can land you in the shit...


----------



## Hyperdark (Aug 13, 2020)

Mines been deferred till December, I'lll worry about it then-maybe


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2020)

Well, what with the second wave and impending Brexit, I've started panic buying essentials* again.

* more Polaroid film


----------



## maomao (Sep 19, 2020)

We're down to our last 200 bog rolls. Might have to get some in.

Lidl was incredibly busy this morning but it wasn't very panicky. People were bulk buying nappies but that's cause they were on offer.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 19, 2020)

I ve order 6 toothpaste (I like a weleda one and can only get in certain shops) 
And two SAD  lights (home working in winter)
I'm going to stock up my refills tomorrow eg washing up liquid etc 


Brexit scarcity bothers me more than lockdown


----------



## Sue (Sep 19, 2020)

I got a big online shop a couple of weeks ago as I reckoned a second wave was coming. (And tbf was running low on a load of stuff). Now fully stocked again.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 19, 2020)

We have four months of pasta and fifty days of rice, but that didn’t stop me using corona/brexit as an excuse to buy some packets of instant mashed potato for the first time ever. They have a garlic butter version which sounds like something that has to be tried at least once.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah, we've started stockpiling.  It was meant to be a gradual "build up to the collapse of society as we know it after brexit" stockpile, but it seems it might be a good idea ahead of Lockdown 2.
The only thing Sainsbury's was short of yesterday was tonic water - the same thing happened in March - so maybe people are just getting their priorities right this time.  I even got a big jar of Marmite, though it was the last one on the shelf.  

We're doing a gradual process - buying two bags of pasta instead of one, but every week, rather than emptying the shelves and filling a big trolley.  Sort of "Stealth panic buying".


----------



## Cloo (Sep 19, 2020)

We have a smallish stockpile I might just use if it is hard to get out to the shops or everyone insists on buying shit up, but honestly, we do now know that they're not going to shut down shops (the only reason I stockpiled was in case we might have to live on government food drops or something, which for all we knew at the time was a possibility) so I don't see why people should stockpile now unless they have absolutely no support network nearby if they're ill. Might stockpile at gradually at Costco in next few months for Brexit not so much because I think we'll run out of stuff, but that there's no doubt everything will get way more expensive, so buying things like my favourite muesli, which is much cheaper at Coscto, could save quite a lot!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 19, 2020)

Weed, hash, meat.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh I thought i was on this thread. Must've been the general covid chat one.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 19, 2020)

Do you suppose that the same things will be being panic bought this time around as last time?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Do you suppose that the same things will be being panic bought this time around as last time?


Long shelf life essentials, baking ingredients and toiletries? 

Probably


----------



## weltweit (Sep 19, 2020)

So tinned chopped tomatoes for me and pasta and an extra packet of andrex.

I don't think at the moment a nationwide lockdown seems likely, I expect they will go with local ones as much as they can. Still could limit our access to the shops.


----------



## maomao (Sep 19, 2020)

Local lockdowns will soon affect everywhere  except central London and Chipping Norton.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 19, 2020)

The thing is that online grocery delivery has improved since last time. I can now get Morrisons, Marks & Spencer and Aldi all through Deliveroo. Admittedly not the full range of goods but enough to get by. I've just run out of the loose leaf tea I stocked up on back in March/April time so I might get ahead with that. Maybe cat food too but for now I'll take my chances.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 19, 2020)

I didn't need to buy anything out of the ordinary last time there was a lockdown, and I see no reason why this should change. In fact the only reason I had any difficulty was because of the fucking idiots panic buying bog roll.

It's literally fucking pointless! Why do it?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 19, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I didn't need to buy anything out of the ordinary last time there was a lockdown, and I see no reason why this should change. In fact the only reason I had any difficulty was because of the fucking idiots panic buying bog roll.
> 
> It's literally fucking pointless! Why do it?


To be fair are some families do go through it it quite quickly.


----------



## maomao (Sep 19, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I didn't need to buy anything out of the ordinary last time there was a lockdown, and I see no reason why this should change. In fact the only reason I had any difficulty was because of the fucking idiots panic buying bog roll.
> 
> It's literally fucking pointless! Why do it?


It wasn't pointless six months ago when the government were being as vague as fuck about what a lockdown might involve and all the food was disappearing off the shelves. It was also actually more difficult to shop during lockdown as I couldn't take the whole family and buggy so I had to carry everything alone. Was very glad of the pile of staples in the back room in April and May.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 19, 2020)

I think it's been sufficiently demonstrated by now that any lockdown will certainly not be anything like the kind they had in China.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 19, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I didn't need to buy anything out of the ordinary last time there was a lockdown, and I see no reason why this should change. In fact the only reason I had any difficulty was because of the fucking idiots panic buying bog roll.
> 
> It's literally fucking pointless! Why do it?



Self-isolating for 14 days is still something that people may have to do with no warning, so anyone who doesn’t have enough to get by for that long, is in my opinion being selfish. Why rely on others to deliver to your potentially virus-addled home, or even worse venture out yourself, when it has been incredibly easy to stock up over the summer? Add in other household members becoming infected later and  being ill for weeks, and a month’s worth of stuff is very reasonable.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 19, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Self-isolating for 14 days is still something that people may have to do with no warning, so anyone who doesn’t have enough to get by for that long, is in my opinion being selfish. Why rely on others to deliver to your potentially virus-addled home, or even worse venture out yourself, when it has been incredibly easy to stock up over the summer? Add in other household members becoming infected later and  being ill for weeks, and a month’s worth of stuff is very reasonable.


A lot of people are skint.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 19, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> .. Add in other household members becoming infected later and  being ill for weeks, and a month’s worth of stuff is very reasonable.


I don't have storage space for a month's worth of stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Self-isolating for 14 days is still something that people may have to do with no warning, so anyone who doesn’t have enough to get by for that long, is in my opinion being selfish. Why rely on others to deliver to your potentially virus-addled home, or even worse venture out yourself, when it has been incredibly easy to stock up over the summer? Add in other household members becoming infected later and  being ill for weeks, and a month’s worth of stuff is very reasonable.


people will still need fresh produce though and not everyon can afford to get two weeks food or have anywhere to put it


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> people will still need fresh produce though and not everyon can afford to get two weeks food or have anywhere to put it



Right. But neither of those things makes it “literally fucking pointless”.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 19, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Right. But neither of those things makes it “literally fucking pointless”.


Dick points.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 19, 2020)

It does seem a bit pointless to me now - everyone _should _know that shops will remain open and that overbuying was the reason for shortage, not supply chain issues. But I guess that last message may still not have got through.

But everyone's going to start sharing 'Oh, look at this empty shelf' photos on social media and start it all off again.   Local supermarket fine this evening though, I can report.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2020)

I can't panic buy anything good because I need to defrost my freezer


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Local supermarket fine this evening though, I can report.


Went to my local for cat food and noticed bare pasta shelves. Woman on checkout said it was rammed today with the people panic buying pasta, bog rolls and flour .
Food Bank box was empty 🙄.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I can't panic buy anything good because I need to defrost my freezer


Lazy bastard .


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2020)

Honestly I didn't panic buy loo roll last time round but that ended up in a situation I never want to repeat, which is someone in the house with IBD and no fucking loo roll.  Seriously there are 2 of us and we get through a roll a day and that is on a good digestive system day.

If you see me in a shop getting 2 packs of loo roll, that is probably a weeks worth, not apocalyptic stocking up.

It is actually fairly unpleasant that I feel the need to excuse or explain loo roll consumption


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> Honestly I didn't panic buy loo roll last time round but that ended up in a situation I never want to repeat, which is someone in the house with IBD and no fucking loo roll.  Seriously there are 2 of us and we get through a roll a day and that is on a good digestive system day.
> 
> If you see me in a shop getting 2 packs of loo roll, that is probably a weeks worth, not apocalyptic stocking up.


I have always been mocked for my stockpile of bog roll, even before covid. The mockers were helped out when they couldn't get any at peak covid. I was rather smug tbh.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I have always been mocked for my stockpile of bog roll, even before covid. The mockers were helped out when they couldn't get any at peak covid. I was rather smug tbh.



We've gone through phases of having loads of loo roll when OH gets into collecting it - it's just... I can't explain it, at the moment it is pens so we have 200+ biros littering up the place in odd locations for no apparent reason, for a while though a few years back it was a loo roll collection that was built into a wall of loo rolls in the bathroom.  A friend who visited joked "I hate it when you go somewhere and are worried that they might run out of loo roll".  I berated OH about the ridiculous loo roll collection and he stopped doing it.  This was about 10 years ago.  Then lockdown hit and we were rationing the 2 rolls we had left but had about a million biros because that was his new collected thing.  Over the years we have also had a glut of stuff like lighters, chopsticks, disposable straws and more. People are strange and do strange things.

I apologised for ever complaining about the loo roll collection mind you, that one seemed reasonable at a later date.

If anyone needs biros, let me know.  Bring a skip for ease of collection.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 20, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Self-isolating for 14 days is still something that people may have to do with no warning, so anyone who doesn’t have enough to get by for that long, is in my opinion being selfish. Why rely on others to deliver to your potentially virus-addled home, or even worse venture out yourself, when it has been incredibly easy to stock up over the summer? Add in other household members becoming infected later and  being ill for weeks, and a month’s worth of stuff is very reasonable.


Not everyone has a fridge and/or freezer, so not everyone is able to buy and store a couple of weeks' worth of fresh/frozen food.

Some people only buy a few days groceries at a time because they can't physically carry two weeks' worth of supplies but don't have a car and can't afford taxis.

Some people struggle to get by pay cheque to pay cheque in a low-paid job or payday for meagre benefits. Some are reliant on foodbanks to feed their family. Not everyone can afford to stockpile.

Not everyone is in a position to stock up and make sure that they have sufficient provisions for themselves and their family for a couple of weeks, because they lack the finances or storage capacity or because of logistical problems and they lack the means to transport a big shop.

If you're able to, bully for you, but you might want to check your privilege and have some sympathy for those who are less fortunate, who are struggling to get by.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 20, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Not everyone has a fridge and/or freezer, so not everyone is able to buy and store a couple of weeks' worth of fresh/frozen food.
> 
> Some people only buy a few days groceries at a time because they can't physically carry two weeks' worth of supplies but don't have a car and can't afford taxis.
> 
> ...



I was responding to someone who said stocking up was “fucking pointless”. I am well aware that there are reasons why some people can’t stock up, but to suggest it is a pointless thing for anyone to do is misguided. The more people who do stock up now the better for those who can’t - because if things get worse there will then be more stock on the shelves, more delivery slots and more community help available for those who weren’t able to.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I was responding to someone who said stocking up was “fucking pointless”. I am well aware that there are reasons why some people can’t stock up, but to suggest it is a pointless thing for anyone to do is misguided. The more people who do stock up now the better for those who can’t - because if things get worse there will then be more stock on the shelves, more delivery slots and more community help available for those who weren’t able to.



Not really, the people who can manage to buy, carry home, and store multiple weeks worth of goods at one time will always be more likely to be protected against shortages than those who can't, and may be reducing availability of those goods for others.

(We have both been casual labour or self employed paid weekly or per invoice for a while now, we don't get even a months worth of income at one go - it's week to week).


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> Not really, the people who can manage to buy, carry home, and store multiple weeks worth of goods at one time will always be more likely to protected against shortages than those who can't, and may be reducing availability of those goods for others.



If no one at all stocks up when things are plentiful, like now, then everyone will be competing for stuff when the  shortages come. We saw this last time with pasta, tinned goods etc.

However if those who are able have stocked up in advance when things are plentiful, then when the shit hits the fan they won’t need to compete for staples with those who weren’t able to stockpile.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> If no one at all stocks up when things are plentiful, like now, then everyone will be competing for stuff when the  shortages come. We saw this last time with pasta, tinned goods etc.
> 
> However if those who are able have stocked up in advance when things are plentiful, then when the shit hits the fan they won’t need to compete for staples with those who weren’t able to stockpile.



Yes, in that sense it is the same as has always been since the class system came into being - people who are able to stockpile do better than those who can't (and that in itself is the basis for much inequality in the world).  You can't simply berate the poor into buying more stuff while it is available if they can't afford it, regardless of how sensible an idea it might sound to you.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> Yes, in that sense it is the same as has always been since the class system came into being - people who are able to stockpile do better than those who can't.  You can't simply berate the poor into buying more stuff while it is available if they can't afford it.



I wasn’t though was I? 

Telling everyone that it’s pointless to stockpile will make things worse everyone.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I wasn’t though was I?
> 
> Telling everyone that it’s pointless to stockpile will make things worse everyone.



No you're absolutely right, the wealthy stockpiling now will help the poor if there is a shortage of goods and prices go up as a result.  Absolutely.  I can;t see how your logic can possible go wrong.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> No you're absolutely right, the wealthy stockpiling now will help the poor if there is a shortage of goods and prices go up as a result.  Absolutely.  I can;t see how your logic can possible go wrong.



Because if no one buys anything in advance, future shortages are going to better how exactly?


----------



## Numbers (Sep 20, 2020)

Went to CoOp this morning for some things for breakfast (Cava, eggs, bread) and found myself buying 4 tins of chick peas, 2 x plum tomatoes, 2 x red kidney beans, frozen peas/veg and a big pack of Cushelle double rolls.  Prob gonna buy 1 or 2 bits anytime I’m out in the coming week(s).


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 20, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Because if no one buys anything in advance, future shortages are going to better how exactly?


The whole problem last time wasn't with the supply chain it was due to people filling trollies with pasta or big roll. If there is another lockdown it won't be the poor that will be filling trollies as they won't be able to afford to. It will be the better off who won't stop stockpiling when they have a month or 2 stockpiled.


----------



## maomao (Sep 22, 2020)

So The Mail is full of pictures of  people strapping hundreds of bog rolls to their roof racks etc. but I've been in three supermarkets this week and apart from Lidl being a bit short of eggs once everything seems normal.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 23, 2020)

maomao said:


> So The Mail is full of pictures of  people strapping hundreds of bog rolls to their roof racks etc. but I've been in three supermarkets this week and apart from Lidl being a bit short of eggs once everything seems normal.



Maybe not many people in your area take that worthless shitrag seriously? I live in hope.

Either way it's been shown that this kind of stuff can snowball, and that the media plays a role in that. I definitely think news outlets should be strongly discouraged from carrying such non-stories.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 23, 2020)

maomao said:


> So The Mail is full of pictures of  people strapping hundreds of bog rolls to their roof racks etc. but I've been in three supermarkets this week and apart from Lidl being a bit short of eggs once everything seems normal.



Weren't the Mail picturing only Costco customers, 70% of whom are small business/wholesale purchasers?


----------



## bimble (Sep 23, 2020)

The supermarkets near me messed up by selling off really cheap stacks of all their weird stock that they sourced somehow during the last panic (spaghetti with just turkish writing on, 17p, peculiar pink scented bog roll etc) . They'll be regretting it now.


----------



## maomao (Sep 23, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Maybe not many people in your area take that worthless shitrag seriously? I live in hope.


I live in a solid working class Tory part of London so that's probably not true.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 24, 2020)

If you need more than three multi-packs of loo roll in one visit, best avoid Morrisons:









						Morrisons becomes first large supermarket to reinstate Covid rationing
					

Purchase limit reintroduced on items such as toilet roll to avoid repeat of March’s empty shelves




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 24, 2020)

If you need more than 3 multi packs of loo roll then you've got some serious problems


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2020)

Are we now onto loo-roll shaming people who have IBD or other digestive issues?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I can't panic buy anything good because I need to defrost my freezer


I do too - not opened the door to it for months so it's probably a giant ice cube.  



Epona said:


> Are we now onto loo-roll shaming people who have IBD or other digestive issues?


Or hay fever and general snottiness.  Tissues work out quite pricey if you have a runny nose, so loo roll is cheaper.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 25, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I do too - not opened the door to it for months so it's probably a giant ice cube.



I've chipped off a bit of the ice already but mine's nearly at the stage of ice bulging out so the door doesn't shut


----------



## Numbers (Sep 25, 2020)

We didn’t have a freezer for all of lockdown, only got one in July.  It’s now filled with containers of the different dishes we’ve made since


----------



## two sheds (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes mine too  

none of them labeled though so I've no idea what they are


----------



## miss direct (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm not panic buying anything, but would like to have a stock of flour, olive oil (then I can make my own flatbread), lentils and rice.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 25, 2020)

At the start of all this, my boyfriend went out and bought a few packs of pasta, biscuits and tins of things. When I was packing up to leave Turkey, they were still there in the cupboard, so we gave them to a poor family


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 25, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> I do too - not opened the door to it for months so it's probably a giant ice cube.





two sheds said:


> I've chipped off a bit of the ice already but mine's nearly at the stage of ice bulging out so the door doesn't shut



We reached this point back in late May or so, and everywhere around the freezer door was getting horrendous, the bulging out ice thing was something to see! .

But I can _guarentee_ that the effort involved in defrosting was not *THAT* daunting -- main thing was to spread old towels etc in front of the open freezer door, to prevent the kitchen floor being flooded!.

And the fridge and freezer were both so much better and cleaner afterwards**  </Suburban75  >

(**The fact that this ancient fridge packed up in July and we had to buy a new one, has no connection .... I think!!  )


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2020)

My freezer needs defrosting too, the issue here isn't the defrosting itself (I've been doing it for decades), it is the emptying of the freezer back to the point where it is empty  in order to do the defrost - that just doesn't feel like a great idea right now.  Especially when last time I went into Iceland big packs of quorn mince were reduced from £3 to £2, and I plan to go later and buy 5 bags while it is on offer!


----------



## Numbers (Sep 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes mine too
> 
> none of them labeled though so I've no idea what they are


Like with everything new we currently have good practise and everything is labelled 😇


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 25, 2020)

My freezer is full, I filled it up about a month ago as it looked like a lockdown was coming this autumn, I've since found out that I am likely to have to move house by the start of November so need to start emptying it!


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> My freezer needs defrosting too, the issue here isn't the defrosting itself (I've been doing it for decades), it is the emptying of the freezer back to the point where it is empty  in order to do the defrost -


I just take the stuff out and wrap it in a thick duvet while defrosting the freezer.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 26, 2020)

Was in Morrison’s y/day.  They only had 4 bottles of our fav Cava in the fridge so I panic bought them all.

I did notice that some of the staples shelves were pretty bare.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 27, 2020)

Epona said:


> Are we now onto loo-roll shaming people who have IBD or other digestive issues?



No. We are (or at least I am) shaming the panicky idiots with no health issues who go out and buy stacks of bogrolls that they don't need. In the process making it harder on the people who _do_ have issues.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2020)

Was working in town today. Good news was that we got loads of pre-lockdown donations in the charity shop  

Massive queues outside Waitrose when I walked past. 

Stopped in Asda for a small wine on the walk home and the shelves were decimated  chatted to the manager who said people were loading trolleys of pasta, tins, toilet rolls and alcohol. They said the shop will run out of some lines as early as midday tomorrow. Also said that a lot of staff were treated very badly by customers


----------



## miss direct (Oct 31, 2020)

Wish I'd bought some flour today. I got quite good at making my own flatbread earlier in the year..


----------



## Sue (Oct 31, 2020)

Went out for a walk earlier. The one place I saw a queue outside was Farrow and Ball. The Islingtonistas are obviously starting to panic about their house renovation projects...


----------



## maomao (Oct 31, 2020)

I wish I'd bought that last bag of bread flour with a whole in it in Lidl yesterday.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2020)

I gather Sainsbury's website has crashed ahead of any overdue announcement


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 31, 2020)

It's all going to go mental in the shops tomorrow isn't it?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's all going to go mental in the shops tomorrow isn't it?


Yep. If you've got enough food to last for a few days, keep well away from the supermarkets. They will bounce back after the fucking ridiculous locusts have finished their scavenging.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's all going to go mental in the shops tomorrow isn't it?


Yup. No question about it. Also lot's of people filling their SUVs and heading to their second homes. Also packed pubs and restaurants for the next 4 days and nights.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 31, 2020)

Thankfully I got a big delivery last week. At least 2 week's worth so I'll be grand for now.

No way I'm setting foot in a supermarket tomorrow.


----------



## Sue (Oct 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thankfully I got a big delivery last week. At least 2 week's worth so I'll be grand for now.
> 
> No way I'm setting foot in a supermarket tomorrow.


I've a supermarket delivery booked for Wednesday so hopefully that'll be me sorted...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No way I'm setting foot in a supermarket tomorrow.


I might stand outside one just to watch the human circus


----------



## maomao (Oct 31, 2020)

Surely the thing to panic buy would be non essential Christmas stuff, clothes, presents etc. There's more confidence about supermarkets because it pretty much held together last time but I reckon there'll be riots in John Lewis for the next four days.


----------



## elbows (Oct 31, 2020)

My Tesco delivery of an entire weeks worth of food completely failed to arrive today.


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2020)

Raiders


----------



## TimDracula (Oct 31, 2020)

Suncream...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 31, 2020)

Today I panic bought two pairs of jeans because two existing pairs chose this time to wear out.

And they wore out spectacularly, one developing shredded areas that look cool for a teenager but aren't cool for a 56 year old executive on a dress down day, and the other pair developing a split in the crotch area which could definitely look dodgy ..

So a trip to the outfitters, which was tricky because I wasn't allowed to try them on, so after returning to base to find they were too big I had to return to get the right size. All done now much to my satisfaction.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 1, 2020)

I have to go to the shop tomorrow to get cat food and something for tea and the week’s breakfasts. I am dreading that either there will be nothing in, it’ll be total chaos and everyone will be judging that what I’ve got in my basket is excessive. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2020)

The queue for a tiny little Waitrose earlier. There were also queues for barbers, but that could be normal.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm still on my march purchase of bog roll......


----------



## miss direct (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't understand why people are panic buying at the supermarkets. They aren't closing. Where's the logic? 

I do need to get a scarf and hat for winter so will go around the charity shops in a bit, as they will definitely be closed.


----------



## maomao (Nov 1, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I don't understand why people are panic buying at the supermarkets. They aren't closing. Where's the logic?
> 
> I do need to get a scarf and hat for winter so will go around the charity shops in a bit, as they will definitely be closed.


I don't get it either. I would expect malls and department stores to be rammed today because it could be the last weekend day of shopping before Christmas but supermarkets being packed doesn't make sense. Apart from the run on baking goods there weren't actually any shortages.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 1, 2020)

Bathroom sealant. Can't get enough of the stuff.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 1, 2020)

We went to the big Sainsbury’s in Beckton earlier for a few bits we needed, you had to queue to get in but it wasn’t that busy and there was a nice calm inside with nobody seeming to be panic buying.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I don't understand why people are panic buying at the supermarkets. They aren't closing. Where's the logic?
> 
> I do need to get a scarf and hat for winter so will go around the charity shops in a bit, as they will definitely be closed.


If I am slightly  empathic with people... 

Some people are thinking they should do ONE shop then hunker down  

Part of me thinks this is okay. The issue is the only people that can do this have the funds to pay for a big shop and a big enough house to store it in. A lot of people don't have those at their disposal.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2020)

might print out some "you are a wanker" sign at work

and place them on bin in 2 weeks at are full of gone off food as  pass


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2020)

ah i'm kidding but you know plenty of people are being twats, this weekend

When the restrictions don't bloody start to thursday


as waffling tory twat said yesterday

and also we already had week or 2 of shortages last time because of hording assholes


----------



## miss direct (Nov 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> If I am slightly  empathic with people...
> 
> Some people are thinking they should do ONE shop then hunker down
> 
> Part of me thinks this is okay. The issue is the only people that can do this have the funds to pay for a big shop and a big enough house to store it in. A lot of people don't have those at their disposal.


To be fair, we sort of did the same in Turkey at first, but there people don't trust the government at all (The first weekend curfew was called with two hours notice, which caused predictable chaos at every shop.)

I suppose if you have a car and a big freezer, shopping for a month isn't a bad idea. I have a bike and a tiny section of an already small freezer. I am planning to do plenty of "cupboard cooking", using up stuff I already have. Cue lots of lentil and chickpea curries


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 1, 2020)

Just popping to the local Tescos to get one or two essential items only. 

Taking a baseball bat just in case like.


----------



## maomao (Nov 1, 2020)

savoloysam said:


> Just popping to the local Tescos to get one or two essential items only.
> 
> Taking a baseball bat just in case like.


Hurry up, it's Sunday, they'll be closed soon.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2020)

hmm venture out as need a new set of runners before the shop shut

people have been panic buying fresh food and milk

but boggy roll is not going to be the currency of this local down it appears


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> 😮 Chocolate buttons?  Chocolate buttons are running out? Fuck.
> 
> I don’t eat them really, but I’d hate to _not be able to_. I’d better stock up!!!


I know, I'm the same with democracy, rarely use it myself, but I'd miss it when it's gone.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh, just realised I've replied to a time travelling  Marty McFly danny la rouge circa March 2020.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Wilf said:


> I know, I'm the same with democracy, rarely use it myself, but I'd miss it when it's gone.


Western democracy: it would be a good idea.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Oh, just realised I've replied to a time travelling  Marty McFly danny la rouge circa March 2020.


I know the lick from Johnny B Goode, if it helps.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 1, 2020)

This might be useful









						How Much Toilet Paper?! - The Toilet Paper Calculator
					

I will survive with my toilet roll in quarantine! How long will you last?




					howmuchtoiletpaper.com


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 1, 2020)

Only slightly busier than normal tbh. Plently of everything on the shelves however there was some poor elderly woman passed out at the entrance. She looked in a really bad way.

Every time I go out I seem to see something really sad lately, last night a woman on a wheel chair picking up cigarette butts from the pavement 

I need to stay home more often, yay lockdown.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2020)

Just remember when democracy hung by a chad?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Just remember when democracy hung by a chad?


I once knew a hung Chad...


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 1, 2020)

In other news I did impulse buy a massive scented candle and some Ginko. I don't know what I was thinking at the time.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I know the lick from Johnny B Goode, if it helps.


Chuck Berry bend on g string, then play b and e.  Yep, got that bit. Hang on, there's more?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Chuck Berry bend on g string, then play b and e.  Yep, got that bit. Hang on, there's more?


A little, but if you keep doing that, nobody will notice the difference. (And it’ll do Roll Over Beethoven too).


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> A little, but if you keep doing that, nobody will notice the difference. (And it’ll do Roll Over Beethoven too).


Actually, I'm thinking of summat else. It's the one you slide into first, then loads of double stops.








						Chuck Berry - Johnny B Goode (Tab)
					

TAB by Chuck Berry




					tabs.ultimate-guitar.com


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> This might be useful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ten rolls of toilet paper will last you 53 days

what sort of ballocks is this?

if you wipe your arse with your socks maybe


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 1, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> ten rolls of toilet paper will last you 53 days
> 
> what sort of ballocks is this?
> 
> if you wipe your arse with your socks maybe



It has advanced options, if you set them to the extremes then ten rolls won't even last a day.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2020)

look who the hell can make 10 rolls last 53

someone with an opiate addiction?


----------



## maomao (Nov 1, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> look who the hell can make 10 rolls last 53
> 
> someone with an opiate addiction?


I use an average 9 sheets per poo and poo an average twice a day. Apparently the average 2 ply loo roll is 500 sheets. I suspect it isn't cause a loo roll would last me alone nearly a month. Do you have permanent diarhea or are you one of those people who wraps it right round their hand?


----------



## Pikachu2398 (Nov 1, 2020)

A Christmas tree and decorations, expecting shops to be rammed when lockdown ends.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2020)

not that excessive just 53 day is just do

wtf do you used to blow you nose and other related issue tissue can be used for

a 9 pack can last maybe 2 weeks not 53 days


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2020)

I have a bidet and eat veggies, so my 9 high density Aldi bog rolls will last me 162 days, 23 weeks (18 days per roll)  - OK until April...

My stashing is limited to what a 60 year old can carry 200 metres in two Ikea tote bags, so I'm going to have to make some extra trips this coming week.

I have 32 cans of tomatoes - so good for 10 weeks - mid January
7kg of bread flour - so 14 weeks - OK until February...

I'll be filling my panniers up with 6 weeks' supply of tahini early in the week.

Unfortunately I can't easily hoard vegetables ...


----------



## maomao (Nov 1, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> wtf do you used to blow you nose and other related issue tissue can be used for


Tissues. The kind that come in boxes.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 1, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> not that excessive just 53 day is just do
> 
> wtf do you used to blow you nose and other related issue tissue can be used for
> 
> a 9 pack can last maybe 2 weeks not 53 days


I ran out of the 18 rolls I'd bought the week before lockdown in March, about a week ago. Although I did already have about 9 rolls in. So that's 27 rolls over 7½ months, or rather less than one a week.

And I use it to blow my nose, too. 2 sheets for the nose, 4 for the other end


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2020)

from teh tweeter


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 2, 2020)

I need to make a panicked trip to an industrial tool shop tomorrow to get some of the oil additive I need for the leaf blower at work. It’ll be the sort of place that will be ‘non-essential’ and shut later in the week. Stuff like that is what I need to think of, food will be fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

One thing I'm low on is seaweed and dried mushrooms from the Chinese supermarket.
Somehow I doubt they'd stop a 60 year old cycling a little far from home to a ginormous airy warehouse ?


----------



## maomao (Nov 2, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> One thing I'm low on is seaweed and dried mushrooms from the Chinese supermarket.
> Somehow I doubt they'd stop a 60 year old cycling a little far from home to a ginormous airy warehouse ?


Hoo Hing (national cash and carry chain) do deliveries I think though I've never used them. 

And I don't think there's a limit on distance from your house for exercise anyway is there? 

I found out slightly too late to be useful that they had shitloads of flour (though not bread flour) earlier in the year.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

maomao said:


> Hoo Hing (national cash and carry chain) do deliveries I think though I've never used them.
> 
> And I don't think there's a limit on distance from your house for exercise anyway is there?
> 
> I found out slightly too late to be useful that they had shitloads of flour (though not bread flour) earlier in the year.


Sounds like I can combine exercise with food shopping


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> ten rolls of toilet paper will last you 53 days
> 
> what sort of ballocks is this?
> 
> if you wipe your arse with your socks maybe


I tried using lettuce but it was only the tip of the iceberg


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2020)

Panic buying back in March was a little more understandable as we had never seen anything like it before
and no one knew where it would all end. This time around, we know shops will still be selling food and no need
for any panic buying. 
As for toilet roll, it was more logistics than anything, there was no shortage of paper, it was simply a problem
of keeping up with demand and getting it to the shops. it is very bulky and they tried to concentrate of food stuff.









						BBC Two - Inside the Factory, Keeping Britain Going, Toilet Roll Update
					

Gregg Wallace catches up with the toilet roll factory producing a million rolls every day.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> look who the hell can make 10 rolls last 53
> 
> someone with an opiate addiction?


Toilet roll lasts me ages - at a guess a week or two per roll.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

Bog roll almost wiped out at Aldi, so I bought another 6 rolls so I'm now good until July - well I'm now officially "vulnerable" so sod it. I always used to keep a decent stash because it's bulky..

Another 3.5kilos of flour - 7 weeks - so I'm OK until April.

Another 8 cans of tomatoes - so  OK till March


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Toilet roll lasts me ages - at a guess a week or two per roll.


Absolute beginner. A month at least. I hate unnecessary expense, wasting resources etc. So I wait before having a shower until after I've been.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Absolute beginner. A month at least. I hate unnecessary expense, wasting resources etc. So I wait before having a shower until after I've been.


I would be in a right state if I relied on my bath.
It's going to be every two weeks or less now that I'm retired ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I would be in a right state if I relied on my bath.
> It's going to be every two weeks or less now that I'm retired ...


surely every two weeks or more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Panic buying back in March was a little more understandable as we had never seen anything like it before
> and no one knew where it would all end. This time around, we know shops will still be selling food and no need
> for any panic buying.
> As for toilet roll, it was more logistics than anything, there was no shortage of paper, it was simply a problem
> ...


it wasn't that understandable as you didn't see people in other countries go batshit crazy to get hold of toilet paper. and even at the height of the bog roll panick loads of toilet paper was available in independent supermarkets. people were literally queuing to get into sainsbury's which was out of many products, queuing in front of turkish supermarkets which had everything in abundance that sainsbury's lacked.


----------



## maomao (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it wasn't that understandable as you didn't see people in other countries go batshit crazy to get hold of toilet paper. and even at the height of the bog roll panick loads of toilet paper was available in independent supermarkets. people were literally queuing to get into sainsbury's which was out of many products, queuing in front of turkish supermarkets which had everything in abundance that sainsbury's lacked.


I don't listen to much my mother in law says but back in March she said we were all mad and that we'd never get rid of the virus by not wearing masks and bulk buying bog roll. She wasn't wrong.


----------



## Sue (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it wasn't that understandable as you didn't see people in other countries go batshit crazy to get hold of toilet paper. and even at the height of the bog roll panick loads of toilet paper was available in independent supermarkets. people were literally queuing to get into sainsbury's which was out of many products, queuing in front of *turkish supermarkets which had everything in abundance that sainsbury's lacked.*


Yeah and pasta and rice and tinned tomatoes and all that. A friend practically cried when I told her we had chickpeas in abundance...


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

Aldi was a bit nuts today! I only went in to get stuff for dinner. Long queue to get in, every single person with a massive trolley, so I had to weave in and out with my basket. Checkout staff looking flustered (but still maskless unless on the shop floor). Old couple with 5 loaves of bread in their trolley. Everyone apart from children wearing a mask! First time ever in this Aldi that's happened.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it wasn't that understandable as you didn't see people in other countries go batshit crazy to get hold of toilet paper. and even at the height of the bog roll panick loads of toilet paper was available in independent supermarkets. people were literally queuing to get into sainsbury's which was out of many products, queuing in front of turkish supermarkets which had everything in abundance that sainsbury's lacked.


In Turkey, pasta, flour, cologne (high alcohol content, used to disinfect) and yeast were the things that sold out. Bum guns on loos mean not so much toilet paper necessary as it's just for drying.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it wasn't that understandable as you didn't see people in other countries go batshit crazy to get hold of toilet paper



It started in Hong Kong in February and then spread to Australia before coming here









						Coronavirus: Armed robbers steal hundreds of toilet rolls in Hong Kong
					

Toilet rolls have become hot property in the city due to a shortage from coronavirus panic-buying.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				











						Australians scrap over toilet rolls amid coronavirus panic buying
					

Hong Kong and Singapore have also seen shelves cleared as people worry whether they will have enough for self-isolation.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Saffy (Nov 2, 2020)

I was at B&Q at 7am this morning and was the only person there. I went past again at just after 9am and it was heaving. 

The only toilet paper left at Morrisons was coconut scented and I must say I'm converted. 

Must panic buy some Bountys now though. 🤔


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

Scented toilet paper   

It's not good for your bits!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2020)

Nipped the Tesco yesterday for a few bits as soon as it opened and it was fucking rammed   The checkout woman was shitting herself in case the madness happens again, and told me that the day before, people were actually fighting in the store for baskets, cos all the trolleys were in use.

No empty shelves though, and absolutely shedloads of pasta


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Aldi was a bit nuts today! I only went in to get stuff for dinner. Long queue to get in, every single person with a massive trolley, so I had to weave in and out with my basket. Checkout staff looking flustered (but still maskless unless on the shop floor). Old couple with 5 loaves of bread in their trolley. Everyone apart from children wearing a mask! First time ever in this Aldi that's happened.


Mine was busy too - I thought it wouldn't pick up for a day or two ...
I have to risk my health in Bristol's Sweet Mart tomorrow when I go for tahini and hopefully *not* too many Indian sweets - or even dates and figs - though I ought to indulge a little come the solstice ...


----------



## Saffy (Nov 2, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Scented toilet paper
> 
> It's not good for your bits!


I almost said flavoured but that's a bit weird. I think it's actually coconut oil, so a bit more natural.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> It started in Hong Kong in February and then spread to Australia before coming here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you utterly ignore the point that there was no actual shortage in this country, just in certain shops. and i don't believe your claim that there was some link of contagion between what happened in hk and australia and was portrayed as happening here


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Scented toilet paper
> 
> It's not good for your bits!


This has got me wondering if I should add some coconut oil to my aloe vera gel ...


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you utterly ignore the point that there was no actual shortage in this country, just in certain shops. and i don't believe your claim that there was some link of contagion between what happened in hk and australia and was portrayed as happening here



What you said was "it wasn't that understandable as you didn't see people in other countries go batshit crazy to get hold of toilet paper". As we clearly did see people in other countries go batshit crazy to get hold of toilet paper, you perhaps should have ended your sentence after "understandable", if that is what you meant.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 2, 2020)

I went to my local Tesco on Sunday to pick up a handful of items that I forgot to get delivered. The queuing system had returned and it seemed about as busy as pre-pandemic levels. I had no issue getting the things I wanted, although I had to settle for a tube of plain tomato puree, instead of garlic and herb. Oh noes.

My flatmate grabbed some bog roll a day or two before then; he didn't report any issues getting hold of it. I'd like to think that it's because I've lucked out and my local area contains a higher-than-average proportion of people who've come to realise that panic buying is an absolutely fucking idiotic thing to do.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Absolute beginner. A month at least. I hate unnecessary expense, wasting resources etc. So I wait before having a shower until after I've been.


Filthmonger. 

I've bought a new 9 pack so I now have about twelve rolls in stock.  Will keep an eye on how long each roll lasts.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2020)

Are people still measuring their toilet roll usage?


----------



## Sue (Nov 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Are people still measuring their toilet roll usage?


It seems some people are, yes...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Are people still measuring their toilet roll usage?


Proudly so, in some cases


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

Sue said:


> It seems some people are, yes...


It's a first for me as I've never thought about it before.  I started a new roll about four days ago and there's still loads left.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Are people still measuring their toilet roll usage?


Platinumsage measures it by the millimeter


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's a first for me as I've never thought about it before.  I started a new roll about four days ago and there's still loads left.


Yeh but you mostly use leaves so I don't know why you buy bog roll in the first place


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2020)

I saw a post of on Facebook of long queues at the big Chinese Supermarket in Manchester buying big bags of rice and flour. Don't they remember last time when everything was basically fine?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I went to my local Tesco on Sunday to pick up a handful of items that I forgot to get delivered. The queuing system had returned and it seemed about as busy as pre-pandemic levels. I had no issue getting the things I wanted, although I had to settle for a tube of plain tomato puree, instead of garlic and herb. Oh noes.
> 
> My flatmate grabbed some bog roll a day or two before then; he didn't report any issues getting hold of it. I'd like to think that it's because I've lucked out and my local area contains a higher-than-average proportion of people who've come to realise that panic buying is an absolutely fucking idiotic thing to do.


 much better to build up a sensible reserve over a period of time


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but you mostly use leaves so I don't know why you buy bog roll in the first place


Dockleaves are free after all.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm not panic buying Polaroid film any more as I have like twenty boxes (and, more importantly, they haven't released any discounted film recently).

I did buy a box of twelve expensive pencils. These are the best pencils I've ever used and I really wouldn't want to run out, even if (a) I have five boxes of other pencils already, as well as loads of lead for mechanical pencils, (b) I'm completely slacking on my "definitely do some sketching every day lol" goal so do not get through many pencils, and (c) they're about £3 each. But seriously though, draw with one, they're great.









						Mitsubishi Hi-Uni Pencil
					

Mitsubishi Hi-Uni Pencil £3.40 In stock now for fast UK and worldwide shipping.




					www.cultpens.com


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2020)

Hmm, at the time of the last lockdown I had 15 toilet rolls which even then seemed a little excessive. I haven't bought any since - not using them very quickly - but now I find I do need to buy more, not in a panicked way, just because I am down to my last 3 rolls.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Hmm, at the time of the last lockdown I had 15 toilet rolls which even then seemed a little excessive. I haven't bought any since - not using them very quickly - but now I find I do need to buy more, not in a panicked way, just because I am down to my last 3 rolls.


Wait, you’ve used just 12 toilet rolls in over 6 months?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's a first for me as I've never thought about it before.  I started a new roll about four days ago and there's still loads left.


Welcome!


----------



## maomao (Nov 2, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I saw a post of on Facebook of long queues at the big Chinese Supermarket in Manchester buying big bags of rice and flour. Don't they remember last time when everything was basically fine?


Except for flour which you couldn't get for weeks. I was in Lidl today and flour was about the only thing they were sold out of. And pomelos, but I think that's because they were on offer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Welcome!


I probably should do a spreadsheet with stools vs sheets graphs and everything.  The obvious metric is sheet usage vs Bristol scale.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Wait, you’ve used just 12 toilet rolls in over 6 months?


Hmm, it might be possible, a roll every 2 weeks, I don't use much.

Either that or I have bought more and not realised.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I probably should do a spreadsheet with stools vs sheets graphs and everything.  The obvious metric is sheet usage vs Bristol scale.


I fear you may not be the first...


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

Two weeks 😮 
As a woman, certain times of the month, it could be a roll a day 😔


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I fear you may not be the first...


Bet gentlegreen has an Excel formula to calculate that

=countifbristol(


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bet gentlegreen has an Excel formula to calculate that
> 
> =countifbristol(


Ah, but does it account for double-folding...?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2020)

maomao said:


> Except for flour which you couldn't get for weeks. I was in Lidl today and flour was about the only thing they were sold out of. And pomelos, but I think that's because they were on offer.



Not doing much baking I forgot about that. I guess the point I was making is nobody went anywhere near close to being hungry due to shortages in supermarkets.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I probably should do a spreadsheet with stools vs sheets graphs and everything.  The obvious metric is sheet usage vs Bristol scale.



skid mark occurrence would need to be added to the chart and  bidet ownership

if anyone can make 15 rolls last 6 months

I'm guessing a long wash cycle is required


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 2, 2020)

People who, unlike us,  fail to get through _at least_ 3 rolls a week are weirdo strange-diet oddbums**   

<***/ (IMO and IME, like*   ) >


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 2, 2020)

15 crates of 18 cans, 5 bottles of claret and 2 litre smirnoff; not all from the same shop.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> 15 crates of 18 cans, 5 bottles of claret and 2 litre smirnoff; not all from the same shop.



this might lead to a 9 pack of bog roll not lasting for a fortnight


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 3, 2020)

I am not panic buying anything. I am expecting to be able to continue to get hold of most things (physical consumer goods) I need even if its a bit of a struggle at times.  If I could I would panic buy non-socially distanced events and hugs.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 3, 2020)

was planning to go to a gig this month

it a a few time a year


and i know you can get it on a small scale

but something about a gig and a band you know playing live music


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bet gentlegreen has an Excel formula to calculate that
> 
> =countifbristol(


I wrote the date on a roll and went by weight - I can't bring myself to count sheets - yet.
I suppose I ought to do it again over several rolls...
My 18 days in spite of using a fair bit (4 visits some mornings) may be down to their being Aldi's "double length 400 sheet" rolls.
I think I must insist everyone goes by weight - though I understand not everyone has gram and 1/100 gram scales in their "bathroom"...


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 3, 2020)

Massive queues outside Primark here today.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 3, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> this might lead to a 9 pack of bog roll not lasting for a fortnight



My neighbour throws the Sun out every day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> My neighbour throws the Sun out every day.


For some time, decades ago when there was still a free local rag, I used to use it for that purpose ... I suppose I must have scrunched it up and sometimes applied water.
Around that time I made a rodding hole in the pipe outside...


----------



## TopCat (Nov 3, 2020)

Lidl will still be open and will be less busy so no worries there.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2020)

Mrs Tag reports the supermarket earlier was not very busy but it had many bare shelves and rationing has been reintroduced. The cashier said they had a flood of people in after the announcement


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 3, 2020)

I seem to have a lot of custard.
🙂


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2020)

I've made custard for custard tarts a few times recently but next time, I want to make custard purely to go with something.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 3, 2020)

Since lockdown I‘ve been making custard from powder just to drink.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2020)

Do not panic, there is plenty for all
BBC News - Lockdown: Andrex maker has '100 million toilet rolls standing by’








						Lockdown: Andrex maker has '100 million toilet rolls standing by’
					

As England prepares for a second pandemic lockdown, the maker of Andrex says it will prevent shortages.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 3, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Since lockdown I‘ve been making custard from powder just to drink.




I've had custard every second day through from March. Making berry crumbles ..with custard. Trifle...with custard. Apple tarts and rhubarb tarts ..with custard. 
Sometimes I sit and just eat the custard. 
Its a fantastic comfort food either hot or cold...I even like when it goes quite solid. 

I've never eaten so much custard in my entire life. 🙂


----------



## Supine (Nov 3, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Do not panic, there is plenty for all
> BBC News - Lockdown: Andrex maker has '100 million toilet rolls standing by’
> 
> 
> ...



Shitting hell!!! That's only 1.5 each!!!


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 3, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Do not panic, there is plenty for all
> BBC News - Lockdown: Andrex maker has '100 million toilet rolls standing by’
> 
> 
> ...



Time for a liquid diet.




Might I suggest.......

Custard 

😁


----------



## zora (Nov 3, 2020)

My hot water bottle sprung a leak a few days ago - just went on the Argos website for a few other bits and bobs and tried to add one. 
Had to work my way down four options - from plain via cable-knit cover via sausage dog-motif cover until I found one with cream faux fur cover that was still available!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2020)

The last roll lasted 11 days by the way.  Not bad going really.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m sorting our pantry and we’ve got shitloads of pasta. I used to eat loads of it but have gone off it a bit. Might take some for the food bank.
Not panic buying anything else although I did buy two jars of mint sauce last week as I couldn’t get any for weeks last lockdown, it was desperate.  I bloody love mint sauce.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 13, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The last roll lasted 11 days by the way.  Not bad going really.


Do you not poo?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 13, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Do you not poo?


He's making those rolls last a bit more than me, but I can confirm that it's possible to make a roll last over a week, and still perform the regular bodily functions without compromising on either regularity or hygiene


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Do you not poo?


I have a sphincter of steel.  

Plenty of fibre in the diet gives you clean crimps - makes the roll last longer.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 13, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I have a sphincter of steel.
> 
> Plenty of fibre in the diet gives you clean crimps - makes the roll last longer.


I find the opposite, plenty of fibre makes it sloppy af.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2020)

Seems the Tesco website is overloaded as their Christmas orders went online today.


----------



## maomao (Nov 13, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I find the opposite, plenty of fibre makes it sloppy af.


Probably because you're not used to healthy food and it irritates your stomach. Fibre usually acts as a binder. Even soluble fibre won't make it sloppy. It's not liquid.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Seems the Tesco website is overloaded as their Christmas orders went online today.



Rookie error - Ocado did this over a month ago so weren't subjected to such a blind panic, even though Christmas week slots sold out quickly


----------



## Mogden (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm on a tech binge. I've conceded and bought a new vacuum having had the previous one last 20 years with only one service/part change. It's fair to say I got the most out of it. Now I have the horror of endlessly emptying the new one cos it sucks so much more. Ma and Pa Mogden have divvied up for a new floor steam cleaner for my bday/Xmas pressie. And whilst using the new steam cleaner I launched my rice cooker off the worktop and snapped the lid clip   I was looking at getting a new one as this one has also done a grand service for a number of years but this has hurried up the process a bit although it's still just about working.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> Probably because you're not used to healthy food and it irritates your stomach. Fibre usually acts as a binder. Even soluble fibre won't make it sloppy. It's not liquid.


i'll take your word for it.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 30, 2020)

I currently have something called visual vertigo at the moment, stemming from an inner ear problem, which makes going to shops a problem. So far I've sorted out a delivery from the local indoor market (excellent produce) and a little delivery from the co-op (I chose the next day so it only cost £0.99 for delivery but could have paid a £1.99 and got it within 2 hours that evening, which I thought was good, though some choice in products was lacking).
Otherwise, i'm panic buying a mixture of handmade soaps, earrings etc, and things like "snowflake multitools" (bought myself one because it was buy 2 get 1 free) to try to get Christmas presents ready to send.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 30, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> I currently have something called visual vertigo at the moment,


What's that? You get dizzy if you look up?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 1, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I'm on a tech binge. I've conceded and *bought a new vacuum* having had the previous one last 20 years with only one service/part change. *It's fair to say I got the most out of it*. Now I have the horror of endlessly emptying the new one cos it sucks so much more. *Ma and Pa Mogden have divvied up for a new floor steam cleaner for my bday/Xmas pressie*. And whilst using the new steam cleaner I launched my rice cooker off the worktop and snapped the lid clip   I was looking at getting a new one as this one has also done a grand service for a number of years but this has hurried up the process a bit although it's still just about working.



Happy Xmas to Slave!!!


----------



## maomao (Dec 21, 2020)

Dover's blocked and if that continues shelves are going to be bare. Time to et cracking again? Today was meant to be a study day but I've a sudden urge to buy canned goods.


----------



## bimble (Dec 21, 2020)

I’m going to admit it, early this morning went and bought big box tangerines, full tank of petrol, and two blocks of manchego cheese.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 21, 2020)

bimble said:


> I’m going to admit it, early this morning went and bought big box tangerines, full tank of petrol, and two blocks of manchego cheese.



Oranges are top of the list:

(Some of these e.g. bananas won't be much affected by border closures)


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2020)

I need booze drugs a goose and a crate of wine. Plus nails for the door.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2020)

bimble said:


> I’m going to admit it, early this morning went and bought big box tangerines, full tank of petrol, and two blocks of manchego cheese.


Manchego cheese!


----------



## bimble (Dec 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Manchego cheese!


you knew i was a remainer, but now you really know how bad it is.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2020)

This thread has convinced me I need to do some shopping today. Now awaiting the media reports of the feckless public buying too much produce and then putting it all out in the bins when it expires.


----------



## zora (Dec 21, 2020)

I do fear that we will see similar scenes to lockdown 1.0 in the next couple of days. Partly because everyone who thought they would be catered for somewhere else for a couple of days now has to do their own Christmas food shop, partly because there are reports of actual food shortages being likely, and because inevitably, it will spiral again once everyone is putting that extra tin of beans and packet of pasta in their trolley. I admit it, I want some beans!

Panic bought myself a regular delivery veg box yesterday  I hope when they say "some of our produce comes from further afield than Surrey", they don't mean France...


----------



## chilango (Dec 21, 2020)

Mrs C was at Aldi for 6:40am this morning (preplanned trip to try and do the shopping at a quiet time). Apparently the queue was already 20+ at that point.


----------



## chilango (Dec 21, 2020)

I've ordered an extra Hasbean delivery but may have to drink the Arran Single Malt if I can't replace my almost finished bottle from Islay...


----------



## smmudge (Dec 21, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Oranges are top of the list:
> 
> (Some of these e.g. bananas won't be much affected by border closures)
> 
> View attachment 244549



Oh shit we go through about 2 bags of sweet potatoes a week. I defo felt there was a shortage a couple of weeks ago actually, felt like I couldn't find any anywhere.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2020)

I am heading to lidl but will walk there and cab it back. Not going in if its heaving. 
Dont want to eat Christmas dinner from costcutter though..


----------



## spitfire (Dec 21, 2020)

Imma gonna stockpile some limes.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2020)

So here we go again? People stuffing their kitchens with food they'll throw away mouldy on December 27th so people like me who can't get out at the moment, and couldn't get a delivery slot for Christmas, have naff all on Christmas Day? 

Lovely.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> So here we go again? People stuffing their kitchens with food they'll throw away mouldy on December 27th so people like me who can't get out at the moment, and couldn't get a delivery slot for Christmas, have naff all on Christmas Day?
> 
> Lovely.



 

I'm only going to get 5 limes! Need them for my vodka and coke...essential supplies.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2020)

spitfire said:


> I'm only going to get 5 limes! Need them for my vodka and coke...essential supplies.



I didn't mean your limes. I thought that was funny, which is why I liked your post.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I didn't mean your limes. I thought that was funny, which is why I liked your post.



I know mate. Just playing along. 

If I was closer I'd run you round some food but it's a bit far.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 21, 2020)

Canada are stockpiling the vaccine for covid. 5 times their population.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> So here we go again? People stuffing their kitchens with food they'll throw away mouldy on December 27th so people like me who can't get out at the moment, and couldn't get a delivery slot for Christmas, have naff all on Christmas Day?
> 
> Lovely.


Most people are stock piling, if they are, because they're worried we're going to run out of food. Indeed in the spring I was traumatised to find my local shop bare with two children to feed.


----------



## maomao (Dec 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> So here we go again? People stuffing their kitchens with food they'll throw away mouldy on December 27th so people like me who can't get out at the moment, and couldn't get a delivery slot for Christmas, have naff all on Christmas Day?
> 
> Lovely.


Stockpiling the sort of stuff that could go mouldy in a week would be very poor stockpiling, in fact it would hardly merit the name. We have a couple of weeks worth of food in the form of long-lasting grains and canned foods because we have small children to feed. In addition I might do a couple of vegetable heavy (though not vegetarian) stews for the freezer. 

If we lived in a communist utopia where we could be sure of remaining resources being allocated fairly then I wouldn't do this. Unfortunately it's a shitty country in a shitty world and I don't trust the party in power not to let people starve.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I need booze drugs a goose and a crate of wine. Plus nails for the door.


You barracading yourself in?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> You barracading yourself in?


Pretty much.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Most people are stock piling, if they are, because they're worried we're going to run out of food. Indeed in the spring I was traumatised to find my local shop bare with two children to feed.



They stock-pile because they are worried _they _are going to run out of food. They don't even see your children in the equation. It's an entirely selfish act done by people who can afford it. This is a western developed country. They don't even know what running out of food means. 

And yes, sat here in pain with rheumatism unable to get to the shops today (and not having had a delivery for a week) and with my partner self-isolating...it pisses me off.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2020)

Well I paid extra to use a cash point that was outside. Drugs are being delivered.  I am delaying the Lidl trip.


----------



## harpo (Dec 21, 2020)

I went to Lidl 8am this morning after waking from an anxiety dream on the subject. There were already queues.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Pretty much.


have you got enough tea and biscuits?


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> So here we go again? People stuffing their kitchens with food they'll throw away mouldy on December 27th so people like me who can't get out at the moment, and couldn't get a delivery slot for Christmas, have naff all on Christmas Day?
> 
> Lovely.



Very sorry to hear about your situation. I dont think a lack of delivery slots around Christmas has much to do with the current situation. There was already going to be high demand and lack of capacity in regards those slots around Christmas, long before tier 4 and the latest border problem appeared on the radar.

We had a Tesco delivery today, and were lucky to get a slot when booking it some weeks back. There were still plenty of supermarket supplies left for them to pick our order today, but the delivery driver was predicting increased chaos in the days ahead.

Plus as well as any purchases that could fairly fall under the label 'panic buying', there are also all the people whose Christmas plans have changed, eg cancelling plans to visit relative that were going to feed them at Christmas, necessitating an extra shop to keep their home supplies sufficient.

In terms of shortages of items rather than slots, supermarkets will have ramped up due to Christmas demand and Brexit contingency planning, so I expect that right now the system has more capacity than usual to handle panic, and it will be the post-Christmas period that carries most risk of shortages. But since panic buying often focusses on a fairly narrow range of products, there could still end up being gaps in some areas within days.

Anyway none of that is actually any help for your situation so I will stop droning on now. Hope you find a solution!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2020)

We're too broke to stockpile anything but we did go out this morning and get a week's worth of food and half a tank of petrol. No queues or empty shelves at the supermarket but when we arrived the car park was half empty and when we left 20 minutes later it was full...

Possibly for the best this is happening just before christmas as the shops have laid in absolute mountains of everything.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2020)

elbows said:


> there are also all the people whose Christmas plans have changed, eg cancelling plans to visit relative that were going to feed them at Christmas, necessitating an extra shop to keep their home supplies sufficient.



That's us that is. Which is why we didn't get a Christmas slot. Plus Covid app now saying my partner has to isolate until 24th. Plus I ache a bit with rheumatism (PMR) so really can't get out this minute.

TBH it's all gone wrong and I'm a bit past caring. Let people chuck their extra veg in the recycling on the 27th, I really don't care anymore. There's bits in the freezer and I don't have to eat profiteroles just because Christmas tells me I can. I'll try and go to the butchers for some steak this week, or whatever they have.

But yeah, people's attitudes in a rich country do piss me off.

But thanks for your kind words. We'll survive.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> They stock-pile because they are worried _they _are going to run out of food. They don't even see your children in the equation. It's an entirely selfish act done by people who can afford it. This is a western developed country. They don't even know what running out of food means.
> 
> And yes, sat here in pain with rheumatism unable to get to the shops today (and not having had a delivery for a week) and with my partner self-isolating...it pisses me off.


I think it's a tiny minority stock piling like that which the media loves to present as everyman when in actual fact it's most people buying a small amount extra of a few things.


----------



## maomao (Dec 21, 2020)

I've just been panic buying vinegar, haw flakes and corn grits at the Chinese cash and carry and there was a queue to the back of the place. Never seen all three tills open before.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2020)

Just walked to the (small/metro) local Tesco. Only a couple of punters in there and all shelves fully stocked.

The other punters (and me tbf) were mostly just buying alcohol and fags  

#themoodofthenation


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2020)

Going to try the supermarket in about an hour.   

In answer to the OP: cheese, crackers, pigs in blankets


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 21, 2020)

Nothing. I even deleted some pasta, tea, noodles and dried apricots from our online order because we have enough.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 21, 2020)

Bear in mind that many will have cancelled/reduced massive food orders to balance things out a bit. Whether supermarkets will manage to alter their distributions to match I dont know.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2020)

It's all getting a bit too much like the last few chapters of an airport novel disaster plot where the plagued nation gets sicker and sicker, gets cut off from the world, foods run short, the panic causes more to crowd around the few outlets with any supplies accelerating the transmission of the mutated virus...positive feedback type event thingy...  

Maybe too much sherry, too early?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> It's all getting a bit too much like the last few chapters of an airport novel disaster plot where the plagued nation gets sicker and sicker, gets cut off from the world, foods run short, the panic causes more to crowd around the few outlets with any supplies accelerating the transmission of the mutated virus...positive feedback type event thingy...
> 
> Maybe too much sherry, too early?
> 
> View attachment 244607


Oh...and set at Christmas time, obvs, to allow for spluttering clowns and florid, feverish Santas to ramp up the nightmarish colour...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2020)

Gin.  The shops will be shut for a day or two.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just walked to the (small/metro) local Tesco. Only a couple of punters in there and all shelves fully stocked.
> 
> The other punters (and me tbf) were mostly just buying alcohol and fags
> 
> #themoodofthenation


Too right. Think I'm going to buy my annual box of cigs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2020)

have survived journey to local big sainsburys - no queue to get in, no significant queue at checkouts.

only thing i noticed in short supply was potatoes of all varieties.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> only thing i noticed in short supply was potatoes of all varieties.


Hmm...that doesn't seem an especially good sign?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Hmm...that doesn't seem an especially good sign?



possibly not, although i was expecting more empty shelves


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have survived journey to local big sainsburys - no queue to get in, no significant queue at checkouts.
> 
> only thing i noticed in short supply was potatoes of all varieties.


Same at Waitrose. Half empty car park, a few dozen shoppers, no spuds except baby ones.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 21, 2020)

No roasties on Crimbo day, imagine the rioting!


----------



## maomao (Dec 21, 2020)

Hope this isn't the case in Romford. I've got a two year old who pretty much lives on mashed potatoes.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 21, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Gin.  The shops will be shut for a day or two.


Not around here, not the local shops anyway.  But... they don’t open until 10am on Crimbo Day.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 21, 2020)

According to my flatmate there are no beef or venison joints to be found in my local Tesco at the moment. Actually, that was a false alarm. Although just as I was about to post this, my flatmate phoned me up again to tell me that they were re-stocking. So beef _will_ be on the menu this Christmas.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2020)

My fil is reporting he couldn't get in the car park of local Aldi or Lidl. Then tried small local coop...no fruit or veg   
Sainsbury's didn't help by announcing this morning that there will be shortages.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Same at Waitrose. Half empty car park, a few dozen shoppers, no spuds except baby ones.


All the people with big enough kitchens/storage are in the south west or some other country retreat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2020)

the local rag (reading chronicle - or is it just reading chronic) has a piece that is allegedly about what times supermarkets are open over xmas.  for most it's saying what their normal hours are and what they did last year


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2020)

maomao said:


> Hope this isn't the case in Romford. I've got a two year old who pretty much lives on mashed potatoes.


Better go out and stock up on Smash to be on the safe side.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 21, 2020)

Not concerned about food shortages. I tend to eat my (included and calorie heavy) hotel breakfast, and have fruit for lunch at work, then something light in the evening.

I've got some dry food / tins of soup in car which I can have at work / in hotel if it comes to that. Fridge in my room would hold enough stuff for a weekend. Worst case scenario hotel room service can feed me as I'm sure their supply lines are more reliable, will cost a bit more so not ideal. Nipping into a supermarket to get fruit / salad every few days - this is where I may come unstuck if there are shortage. Wouldn't be ideal if couldn't get any fruit but not having any for a few weeks it isn't going to kill me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2020)

Second shopping run done - Morrisons (who are opening until midnight round here) - not much in the way of salads, some spuds, plenty of bog roll.


----------



## Looby (Dec 21, 2020)

I went to Asda earlier and it was fine. Busy but nothing obviously running out apart from limes. 
I then got my click and collect order from Tesco and was worried loads would be missing but the only item was blackcurrant squash. Very relieved.
Just limes, houmous and bread to get Thursday.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 21, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the local rag (reading chronicle - or is it just reading chronic) has a piece that is allegedly about what times supermarkets are open over xmas.  for most it's saying what their normal hours are and what they did last year



That paper and getreading are fucking awful rags. Clickbait usually with no info whatsoever. I once saw an article about Readings greatest restaurants that was literally the trip advisor list. They even had the comments. Just awful.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2020)

I will be panic buying a bottle of port Tuesday probably, it will be a gift that I hope will be shared!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2020)

Went to panic buy onions garlic and stock cubes and to get some booze chocs and  yorkshire puddings for christmas. There was no cravendale. People must have splashed for the extra shelf life.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 22, 2020)

Currently in Waitrose Canary Wharf, I can sense panic.  Not a Turkey in sight.


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2020)

Pretty normal for pre Christmas period at Romford Asda this morning and it was empty shelves and scrums for bog roll here in March so I think if it was going to kick off it would have already. 

I've got two bags of spuds and some frozen veg as my concession to panic buying.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 22, 2020)

souljacker said:


> That paper and getreading are fucking awful rags. Clickbait usually with no info whatsoever. I once saw an article about Readings greatest restaurants that was literally the trip advisor list. They even had the comments. Just awful.


Reading's Great Restaurants sounds like it's off Partridge or The Office


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> Pretty normal for pre Christmas period at Romford Asda this morning and it was empty shelves and scrums for bog roll here in March so I think if it was going to kick off it would have already.
> 
> I've got two bags of spuds and some frozen veg as my concession to panic buying.



I don't think proper panic buyers get up this early do they? Try back at 5pm.


----------



## bimble (Dec 22, 2020)

The rumours of a potato shortage are genuinely frightening, but that can't be to do with anything much apart from everyone needing the comfort of spuds right? I mean they are one of the things we do make here, i thought.


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh god I had better be able to get some spuds - and to think I was worried about whether I'd be able to get any King Edwards!

I don't buy spuds from Morrisons, their spuds are always unaccountably shite.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> The rumours of a potato shortage are genuinely frightening I mean they are one of the things we do make here, i thought.



_We _don’t make them. Farmers _grow _them


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> The rumours of a potato shortage are genuinely frightening, but that can't be to do with anything much apart from everyone needing the comfort of spuds right? I mean they are one of the things we do make here, i thought.



We're fine with potatoes and can be self-sufficient if we need to be. There may be some retail packing bottle-necks or something, but nothing to worry about.

For more than you want to know check out the Agriculture and Horticulture Development Board's potato pages:

Potato Weekly


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> The rumours of a potato shortage are genuinely frightening, but that can't be to do with anything much apart from everyone needing the comfort of spuds right? I mean they are one of the things we do make here, i thought.



I've done oa lot of last-minute Christmas shops over the years as I get paid on the 22nd. Veg is ALWAYS in short supply around this time, seen plenty of empty shelves in places like Morrisons before.


----------



## girasol (Dec 22, 2020)

I went shopping at 7 this morning after a 4pm shop yesterday meant husband came home without yorkshire puddings/potatoes/tomatoes/bread/meat and Actimel.  I managed to procure all required items successfully BUT it was quite busy already AND some things were flying off shelves quickly.  It felt definitely more manic and panicky than the usual Christmas busy atmosphere. It was busy so little social distancing was being observed, but people were wearing masks.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, it seemed rude not to...


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> have you got enough tea and biscuits?


No tea. All I panic bought yesterday was drink and rugs. All delivered. I have to get to Lidl today for a goose and wine and crackers and stuff.


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2020)

Beer and cat litter


----------



## souljacker (Dec 22, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Reading's Great Restaurants sounds like it's off Partridge or The Office



Lol. You'd be surprised though!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

TopCat said:


> No tea. All I panic bought yesterday was drink and rugs. All delivered. I have to get to Lidl today for a goose and wine and crackers and stuff.


Rugs? Did you drop a d?

Or are you carpeted to the max?


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Rugs? Did you drop a d?
> 
> Or are you carpeted to the max?


Wants his place to look nice for Christmas   is all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

Sue said:


> Wants his place to look nice for Christmas   is all.


It'll be really cosy and warm


----------



## bimble (Dec 22, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> _We _don’t make them. Farmers _grow _them


Stop belittling the Great British potato manufacturing industry.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Rugs? Did you drop a d?
> 
> Or are you carpeted to the max?



We say rugs. Uncrackable code innit.

Struggled to Tesco. Shelves couldn't be fuller. Pathetic thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> The rumours of a potato shortage are genuinely frightening, but that can't be to do with anything much apart from everyone needing the comfort of spuds right? I mean they are one of the things we do make here, i thought.


No, the parts come from China, Singapore and Bolivia and they're just assembled here


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2020)

So I have to go to Lidl with a sore head.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 22, 2020)

Though I'll say this. If I get Covid, that's where I got it. People were being really polite, nobody came close to bumping into me. But it was packed. (I'd say Xmas shopping packed, not loon panic buying packed). And the contrast with March, considering things are now x times worse, was unbelievable. No queue system. No 1-way system. You wouldn't know there was a pandemic on if it wasn't for the masks.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Though I'll say this. If I get Covid, that's where I got it. People were being really polite, nobody came close to bumping into me. But it was packed. (I'd say Xmas shopping packed, not loon panic buying packed). And the contrast with March, considering things are now x times worse, was unbelievable. No queue system. No 1-way system. You wouldn't know there was a pandemic on if it wasn't for the masks.


I am delaying plans for lidl now. Might go to tonight at 2130.


----------



## bimble (Dec 22, 2020)

Yep. Why is that. I'm tier 4 and the supermarket last time i went anyway hasn't resumed the controls on numbers & 1 way system that they had back in march.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Though I'll say this. If I get Covid, that's where I got it. People were being really polite, nobody came close to bumping into me. But it was packed. (I'd say Xmas shopping packed, not loon panic buying packed). And the contrast with March, considering things are now x times worse, was unbelievable. No queue system. No 1-way system. You wouldn't know there was a pandemic on if it wasn't for the masks.


Went to the shops. Saw the same. Glad stocked up till next week now


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2020)

Not easy to panic buy when you have to cart the whole load 200 yards down the road in two enormous Ikea totes - just the usual week's shopping as a carrot-muncher is one journey .... and 6 large jars of Polish pickles is as many as I've chanced so far ... and every trip to the shops is a significant increase in risk from such a low base ...

I suppose the way things are I might make a special trip for canned beans - but fresh veggies don't keep - even stored by the window in my freezing kitchen area ...


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It'll be really cosy and warm


There's only so many 'rugs' you can wear at once.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> Beer and cat litter



I remember one time I was shopping (when I lived with mogs) and as I tend to, put the heaviest items on the supermarket conveyor belt first, and got quite an odd look when the person in front of me turned round and all that was visible at that moment was beer and cat food...


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2020)

Between normal Christmas shopping, covid Christmas shopping and closed EU borders, I doubt there'll be any brie to be had by the time I get to the shops.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Between normal Christmas shopping, covid Christmas shopping and closed EU borders, I doubt there'll be any brie to be had by the time I get to the shops.



There’s a few UK made Brie’s that knock spots off French Brie - Baron Bigod being one!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> There’s a few UK made Brie’s that knock spots off French Brie - Baron Bigod being one!


I don't really have time to order online. Also although I'm into good cheese, I couldn't be bothered with the cost of it this year for various covid related reasons.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2020)

Just a cheesy suggestion for the future really


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Not easy to panic buy when you have to cart the whole load 200 yards down the road in two enormous Ikea totes



My father (who never drove) had a method for this. He'd take as much as he could carry e.g. two bags and walk with them for a hundred yards, then put them down on the pavement, return and get the other two bags, walk past the bags he'd left a further hundred yards, put those down and go back and get the other two, repeated for the mile and half journey. He'd do this with our holiday luggage for visiting grandparents when we were too poor to get a taxi to the station and I was too small to carry anything. For shopping it's probably easier to just do two trips in a day.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 22, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> My father (who never drove) had a method for this. He'd take as much as he could carry e.g. two bags and walk with them for a hundred yards, then put them down on the pavement, return and get the other two bags, walk past the bags he'd left a further hundred yards, put those down and go back and get the other two, repeated for the mile and half journey. He'd do this with our holiday luggage for visiting grandparents when we were too poor to get a taxi to the station and I was too small to carry anything. For shopping it's probably easier to just do two trips in a day.



Do it while you can. It'll be a bit harder when hungry Covid20 bandits are roaming the streets looking for nourishment.


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I remember one time I was shopping (when I lived with mogs) and as I tend to, put the heaviest items on the supermarket conveyor belt first, and got quite an odd look when the person in front of me turned round and all that was visible at that moment was beer and cat food...


I wear my sadfuckness with pride !


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes - most of the people on my high street are as good as gold, but there's bound to be someone ready to take advantage 

Just lately I've found myself looking at shopping trolleys


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2020)

Well the "Polish" shop is still all out of Greek Salad and I suspect will be for quite a while 
I was definitely aiming to hoard some of that ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 22, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> My father (who never drove) had a method for this. He'd take as much as he could carry e.g. two bags and walk with them for a hundred yards, then put them down on the pavement, return and get the other two bags, walk past the bags he'd left a further hundred yards, put those down and go back and get the other two, repeated for the mile and half journey. He'd do this with our holiday luggage for visiting grandparents when we were too poor to get a taxi to the station and I was too small to carry anything. For shopping it's probably easier to just do two trips in a day.


That's not a bad idea.  I walk to the shops so take two heavy duty jute/canvas type bags with nice handles so I can carry them back OK.  The two bag limit means I have to go shopping more often which increases the chance of me buying additional stuff I don't really need.  But I enjoy food shopping so it's no big deal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Just lately I've found myself looking at shopping trolleys


They're very practical things and ideal for hauling heavier stuff.  I've never used one but think my gran had one.  It's the law that they must contain at least some tartan fabric.



All your trolley needs are on this site.





__





						Shopping Trolleys for the elderly and young! Save upto 60%. FREE FAST DELIVERY at ShoppingTrolleysDirect.co.uk.
					

Huge collection of Shopping Trolleys and Trolley Bags to aid the elderly and Funky Designs for fashion trendsetters with Free Delivery at ShoppingTrolleysDirect. Save upto 60% now.



					www.shoppingtrolleysdirect.co.uk


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 22, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They're very practical things and ideal for hauling heavier stuff.  I've never used one but think my gran had one.  It's the law that they must contain at least some tartan fabric.
> 
> View attachment 244765
> 
> ...


Supermarkets provide them for under £1.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks farmerbarleymow 
Your post reminded me that the previous tenant here left one of those Granny trolleys behind. I may actually make some use of it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> My father (who never drove) had a method for this. He'd take as much as he could carry e.g. two bags and walk with them for a hundred yards, then put them down on the pavement, return and get the other two bags, walk past the bags he'd left a further hundred yards, put those down and go back and get the other two



hmm

round where i'm from that would end up with both sets of bags getting nicked...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Supermarkets provide them for under £1.


I accidentally walked out the pound shop earlier with a basket on my arm - I wonder how far I would have got if they hadn't called after me


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They're very practical things and ideal for hauling heavier stuff.  I've never used one but think my gran had one.  It's the law that they must contain at least some tartan fabric.
> 
> View attachment 244765
> 
> ...


I borrowed one of those from my Mum in March. Very useful piece of kit. Shopping for three households on foot is no joke. If I'd not had one of these I would  have been 
a) Knackered
b) As fit as a butcher's dog


----------



## zora (Dec 22, 2020)

I started taking my travel wheelie case to the shops when I switched to doing weekly or two-weekly shops in lockdown 1, rather than getting bits and bobs every day after work.

Have been secretly hankering after a granny trolley ever since!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Thanks farmerbarleymow
> Your post reminded me that the previous tenant here left one of those Granny trolleys behind. I may actually make some use of it!


Someone ought to make some "man-size" ones - I manage to carry 25 kilos home in my totes...


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Someone ought to make some "man-size" ones - I manage to carry 25 kilos home in my totes...



You need a sack barrow with pneumatic tyres. Fantastic bit of kit - I ran down a road with a washing machine once.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 22, 2020)

I/we accidentally shoplifted a bottle of Baileys, bottle of Sherry and 2 bottles of Vouvray wine today, not too far shy of 60 quid <eek>

We were using one of those scan as you go thingys and mis-communication between Mrs Numbers and I meant they made their way into one of the bags unscanned.

I feel zero guilt.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I/we accidentally shoplifted a bottle of Baileys, bottle of Sherry and 2 bottles of Vouvray wine today, not too far shy of 60 quid <eek>
> 
> We were using one of those scan as you go thingys and mis-communication between Mrs Numbers and I meant they made their way into one of the bags unscanned.
> 
> I feel zero guilt.


Didn't it set off an alarm ?

I once marched out of Tesco with a bottle of wine I'd paid-for. I set off the alarm but kept on going as I couldn't be arsed to have them remove the tag ...


----------



## Numbers (Dec 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Didn't it set off an alarm ?
> 
> I once marched out of Tesco with a bottle of wine I'd paid-for. I set off the alarm but kept on going as I couldn't be arsed to have them remove the tag ...


Nope, just needed a staff member to confirm age (for other booze).  We honestly didn’t know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Didn't it set off an alarm ?
> 
> I once marched out of Tesco with a bottle of wine I'd paid-for. I set off the alarm but kept on going as I couldn't be arsed to have them remove the tag ...


set off alarm today and only found when i got home that the tag hadn't been taken off a bottle of wine.

so i set to with a prising bar and then realised that i didn't need to remove the tag to get at the contents.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 22, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Supermarkets provide them for under £1.


But those would be quite difficult to store at home, unless you've got a massive house.  I do have a supermarket trolley at home - it's a mini one I use to put coins in.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 22, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I/we accidentally shoplifted a bottle of Baileys, bottle of Sherry and 2 bottles of Vouvray wine today, not too far shy of 60 quid <eek>
> 
> We were using one of those scan as you go thingys and mis-communication between Mrs Numbers and I meant they made their way into one of the bags unscanned.
> 
> I feel zero guilt.



I’ve started picking up one bottle of mulled wine and one bottle of Smirnoff, scan the wine and put the voddy on the scales, then scan the wine again. Pay a fiver for some cooking wine and a bottle of voddy. I haven’t been challenged about it yet.


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2020)

This place is a hotbed of criminal behaviour. (Suggest you give the El Gordo thread a miss though,)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I’ve started picking up one bottle of mulled wine and one bottle of Smirnoff, scan the wine and put the voddy on the scales, then scan the wine again. Pay a fiver for some cooking wine and a bottle of voddy. I haven’t been challenged about it yet.


when i've been buying booze on the scab tills no one's ever paid much attention to what i actually had, they must see hundreds of people a day and just go into autopilot


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

Sue said:


> This place is a hotbed of criminal behaviour. (Suggest you give the El Gordo thread a miss though,)


yeh there's a superfluity of naughtiness here


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> when i've been buying booze on the scab tills no one's ever paid much attention to what i actually had, they must see hundreds of people a day and just go into autopilot



There’s someone who works the scab tills at my local Sains, a fuckin stickler for checking what’s in your bag first, & then has the bastard audacity to check that against the list on the till when age verifying. Boils my piss, the fuckin jobsworth!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> There’s someone who works the scab tills at my local Sains, a fuckin stickler for checking what’s in your bag first, & then has the bastard audacity to check that against the list on the till when age verifying. Boils my piss, the fuckin jobsworth!


Tuck yer smoked salmon inside the guardian just to spite the fucker.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> when i've been buying booze on the scab tills no one's ever paid much attention to what i actually had, they must see hundreds of people a day and just go into autopilot



They aren’t arsed gonna risk challenging people are they. Would you?

The express stores are a soft touch, but the big ones are a different animal.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 22, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Supermarkets provide them for under £1.


I love the ones at my Lidl that have electronic auto lock wheels as soon as anyone attempts to take them over the shop threshold. Most amusing. 

I tend to go with a massive hiking rucksack and two extra bags for my hands. 
I went on Monday 8am and there wasn't any panic buying going on that I could see. I couldn't find the mozzarella sticks though.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> set off alarm today and only found when i got home that the tag hadn't been taken off a bottle of wine.
> 
> so i set to with a prising bar and then realised that i didn't need to remove the tag to get at the contents.


Tags on wine? Geez.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> when i've been buying booze on the scab tills no one's ever paid much attention to what i actually had, they must see hundreds of people a day and just go into autopilot



I have literally just watched someone getting a pull by the security in Bethnal Green Tiny Sainsbury's. The security guard had clocked him cheating the scab till yesterday and wanted a word! I bet that doesn't happen in 99.9% of cases though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Tags on wine? Geez.


I think my local tesco used to have a £5 threshold


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2020)

I saw on old skool shoplifter casually walking through the tills at Sainsbury's last week, just carrying three bottles of JD, complete with security tags. Nonchalant was the only word for him. He strolled through an empty till alley and walked to the door, then was off like a startled gazelle on the Serengeti. 
Unfortunately for him, the bouncer on that door set off after him like a ravenous cheetah. Shame there wasn't an Olympic scout at our Sainsbury's that day, really. Both of them would have been snapped up.   
As I was leaving, I had to walk round the broken bottles and he was being escorted back inside, remonstrating vociferously, with both men stinking of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Tags on wine? Geez.


To be fair it was bucks fizz


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2020)

Managed to get a bag of spuds.

This only counts as panic buying because I was panicking after hearing tales of potato shortages - it doesn't count as stockpiling because I had 0 spuds and now have 2.5kg of spuds, which is a normal weekly routine purchase.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

got a box of 64 pouches of cat food....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2020)

Epona said:


> Managed to get a bag of spuds.
> 
> This only counts as panic buying because I was panicking after hearing tales of potato shortages - it doesn't count as stockpiling because I had 0 spuds and now have 2.5kg of spuds, which is a normal weekly routine purchase.


oh no.  I can cope with corona virus chaos but not a loss of chips


----------



## miss direct (Dec 22, 2020)

Small Asda by me has all the 20p veg. Doesn't seem any need to panic buy as have no space in the tiny freezer and it'll only go off.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2020)

I feel surprisingly Brexit ready having ordered a shop of store cupboard essentials for last Friday


----------



## miss direct (Dec 22, 2020)

Wish i could find a red cabbage though. May have to brave lidl tomorrow..


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 22, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Wish i could find a red cabbage though. May have to brave lidl tomorrow..


HA!  we have red cabbage!


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> oh no.  I can cope with corona virus chaos but not a loss of chips



I was more worried about having roasties on Xmas day tbh, this year has been spectacularly shit and if we can just get to the end of it without any more pets or relatives dying, no more housefires or leaks, and have a nice Xmas dinner then it will be the best month of the year for me.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 22, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> HA!  we have red cabbage!


Where from? You beast. I only have one in a jar.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 23, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> My father (who never drove) had a method for this. He'd take as much as he could carry e.g. two bags and walk with them for a hundred yards, then put them down on the pavement, return and get the other two bags, walk past the bags he'd left a further hundred yards, put those down and go back and get the other two, repeated for the mile and half journey. He'd do this with our holiday luggage for visiting grandparents when we were too poor to get a taxi to the station and I was too small to carry anything. For shopping it's probably easier to just do two trips in a day.


I indirectly knew somebody years ago who used to walk to the supermarket each week to do the weekly shop, heaving the whole lot back while her husband sat watching World of Sport (which dates the anecdote). They had a car but she didn't drive. One week she just snapped and left it all on a roundabout, got back and told him to get the fuck out and pick it up.  I'd like to think it was a turning point in their marriage or that she ultimately booted him out, but real life rarely turns out that well.


----------



## bimble (Dec 23, 2020)

i have an email from tescos, it has a bunch of stuff about how they are keeping us safe and how 'we have plenty of food available to suit your needs at Christmas' and then it says 

We have some temporary purchasing limits on certain essential products to help all customers have access to these products."
This system of limiting how many of whatever it is one person can buy how is that supposed to work, I'm fine with one small milk because its just me and the cat but what if you have 5 kids and live with your inlaws do you just have to go to the shop constantly.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2020)

My local Tesco never takes the tags/stickers off the boxes of wine. The alarm always goes off, the security guys eyes widen, I roll my eyes and wave at the checkout staff who wave back. Me and the security guard laugh and he ushers me out the store with a smile.


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

bimble said:


> i have an email from tescos, it has a bunch of stuff about how they are keeping us safe and how 'we have plenty of food available to suit your needs at Christmas' and then it says
> 
> We have some temporary purchasing limits on certain essential products to help all customers have access to these products."
> This system of limiting how many of whatever it is one person can buy how is that supposed to work, I'm fine with one small milk because its just me and the cat but what if you have 5 kids and live with your inlaws do you just have to go to the shop constantly.



Back in the first lockdown there was 1 item that we needed in a higher than average quantity due to health issues, so we would just queue separately and buy a small pack (the allowed quantity) each - if we had done that to overstock on items that would have been deeply unfair of course, but short of trying to get a prescription for said item there was one point during the lockdown where we couldn't have got through it without doing that.  It was a one off and not a regular thing.  We only bought what we knew we would need for the next week, we weren't filling vans with it.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 23, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> got a box of 64 pouches of cat food....


This is my big concern. If Randy doesn't get his chosen food, I'll never hear the end of it


----------



## nogojones (Dec 23, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Wish i could find a red cabbage though. May have to brave lidl tomorrow..


Lidl are doing them cheap this week


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 23, 2020)

Planning to 'panic' buy basics this evening -- orange juice, milk, bread, eggs, and most importantly!, bananas and tangerines 

Will report back .... but Sainsbury's have been fine so far ....


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

nogojones said:


> This is my big concern. If Randy doesn't get his chosen food, I'll never hear the end of it



Oh I need to add wet cat food to the shopping list!  We do have enough for the next week but I'd rather stock up - we can live on dried pasta, rice, pulses, tins, and stuff lurking in the freezer if there are shortages - the cats cannot - I have enough dry food for 3 months but if they don't get the wet food half of their diet they might eat us instead


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2020)

This 'panic' thread is just a mundane shopping list  

The UK can't even be bothered to panic these days.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> This 'panic' thread is just a mundane shopping list



Pre-Xmas Eve life is exciting like that!


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> This 'panic' thread is just a mundane shopping list
> 
> The UK can't even be bothered to panic these days.



I am kind of done with panic, at least about this sort of thing.  I suffer from anxiety, there is other stuff I panic about.  Shopping doesn't really come into it though (except when we were short of loo roll during last lockdown, see above)


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> This 'panic' thread is just a mundane shopping list



Yes but this is the longest thread I ever started so keep it coming!


----------



## kenny g (Dec 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> My local Tesco never takes the tags/stickers off the boxes of wine. The alarm always goes off, the security guys eyes widen, I roll my eyes and wave at the checkout staff who wave back. Me and the security guard laugh and he ushers me out the store with a smile.


Whilst the four bottles of JD and side of salmon down your trousers make another triumphant escape.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 23, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Lidl are doing them cheap this week


People don't appear to buy much red cabbage around here. 15p a cabbage in our Aldi. Snapped up the last two white ones amongst a few hundred red. If I could be arsed to pickle I would be in heaven.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 23, 2020)

Having discovered that quarantine rules are that you ABSOLUTELY MUST NOT leave your home during isolation, I decided to do a little panic buy in Portsmouth when I got off the ferry. Spuds, parsnips, whisky, sprouts....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> My local Tesco never takes the tags/stickers off the boxes of wine. The alarm always goes off, the security guys eyes widen, I roll my eyes and wave at the checkout staff who wave back. Me and the security guard laugh and he ushers me out the store with a smile.


One of the reasons I like going to the co-op near me is that nobody has to come to the scab till to sign me off for booze. They have a remote control at the main till. I don't know why more supermarkets don't have them. Then if it's tagged, I just pass the bottle over to whoever is at the main till on the way out and they untag it. Much quicker and safer than someone having to traipse over and enter a PIN.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> One of the reasons I like going to the co-op near me is that nobody has to come to the scab till to sign me off for booze. They have a remote control at the main till. I don't know why more supermarkets don't have them. Then if it's tagged, I just pass the bottle over to whoever is at the main till on the way out and they untag it. Much quicker and safer than someone having to traipse over and enter a PIN.


Doing it remotely seems much easier - it's odd that others haven't adopted this, and staff have to scan barcodes and whatever.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I am delaying plans for lidl now. Might go to tonight at 2130.


Went at 2230. Nearly empty. No goose no chrimbo decorations. Got loads of stuff though.


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

I have never seen an actual goose casually on a shelf in an actual supermarket tbf - I've always had it down as something you need to do on the special orders section of supermarket click and collect or delivery (during recent internet shopping times) for the Xmas period, or order from your local butcher.  They seem to be quite expensive, but as I am the only one here who eats meat I have never really tested whether it is worth the price!  (I have a duck this year, that will happily do me my Xmas dinner and leftovers without being overwhelming).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> I have never seen an actual goose casually on a shelf in an actual supermarket tbf - I've always had it down as something you need to do on the special orders section of supermarket click and collect or delivery (during recent internet shopping times) for the Xmas period, or order from your local butcher.  They seem to be quite expensive, but as I am the only one here who eats meat I have never really tested whether it is worth the price!  (I have a duck this year, that will happily do me my Xmas dinner and leftovers without being overwhelming).


Pretty sure I've seen them for sale in big supermarkets.  Have had it before but can't remember what it was like.


----------



## iona (Dec 23, 2020)

bimble said:


> This system of limiting how many of whatever it is one person can buy how is that supposed to work, I'm fine with one small milk because its just me and the cat but what if you have 5 kids and live with your inlaws do you just have to go to the shop constantly.


My cousin has six kids now, plus her partner and sometimes one of her brothers staying there. She was shopping every day or two even before the pandemic, just to keep them in milk. Not enough fridge space to stock up much when you get through 6+ pints a day.


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Pretty sure I've seen them for sale in big supermarkets.  Have had it before but can't remember what it was like.



I have had goose but I was quite young - it's too big a bird to get for Crimbo dinner for a household with only 1 carnivore (Ok 3 carnivores including the cats but they eat a tablespoon of meat each and they are done!)


----------



## iona (Dec 23, 2020)

But yeah, noticed "max 3 per customer" signs on the flour shelf here yesterday for the first time since spring.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2020)

Big Sainsbury’s near me was pretty much empty at 8:30 last night. Some bare looking shelves (bread in particular) but that’s pretty normal for Sainsbury’s these days. Plenty of iceberg. I did that thing of feeling overwhelmed by choice while not being exactly sure what I’d come in for so wandered around in a bewildered state for about an hour occasionally remembering something I needed and then weaving around trying to find it. We’re pretty much stocked up at home, only do the Sainsbury’s every few weeks for the bits we can’t get in Aldi.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> I have never seen an actual goose casually on a shelf in an actual supermarket tbf - I've always had it down as something you need to do on the special orders section of supermarket click and collect or delivery (during recent internet shopping times) for the Xmas period, or order from your local butcher.  They seem to be quite expensive, but as I am the only one here who eats meat I have never really tested whether it is worth the price!  (I have a duck this year, that will happily do me my Xmas dinner and leftovers without being overwhelming).


If you get one make sure it's a Brixton goose Adventure 7: “The Adventure of the Blue Carbuncle” | The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes | Sir Arthur Conan Doyle | Lit2Go ETC


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 23, 2020)

My mother gets a goose every year for Christmas now - very nice, lots of taste to it. Massive though, not room for much else in the oven.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> My local Tesco never takes the tags/stickers off the boxes of wine. The alarm always goes off, the security guys eyes widen, I roll my eyes and wave at the checkout staff who wave back. Me and the security guard laugh and he ushers me out the store with a smile.



I had a Decathlon top which would set every alarm off, no matter the store. My sons would die of embarrassment as I got pulled over each time, I wasn't 100% certain why I was triggering every alarm (ASDA/Sainsburys/Waitrose to name just 3) & secretly enjoyed the attention of it all & then I returned for a 3rd consecutive Saturday to the same Tescos & a very kind security guard cut the tag out of the jacket for me & checked that it no longer set the alarm off. I think he realised that I would be coming in every week & it was more bother for him to check me every week than to deal with the cause of the problem.


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

I got pulled aside once in my local Iceland between the checkout and the doors - it was a new security guard - I could see the checkout staff trying to wave and signal to him him I wasn't a thief and I had just paid for everything (I'd been shopping there every couple of days for nearly 20 years).  I know full well it was because I was on my way home from work and looked scruffy - I showed the security guard my shopping bags and receipt and he said he wanted to see what was in my rucksack and I was by this point furious and tipped all my work overalls and gloves and PPE and tools from my rucksack out on the supermarket floor ranting about how working class people were discriminated against and I'd never been stopped when I was dressed smartly - I was absolutely fucking furious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> I got pulled aside once in my local Iceland between the checkout and the doors - it was a new security guard - I could see the checkout staff trying to wave and signal to him him I wasn't a thief and I had just paid for everything (I'd been shopping there every couple of days for nearly 20 years).  I know full well it was because I was on my way home from work and looked scruffy - I showed the security guard my shopping bags and receipt and he said he wanted to see what was in my rucksack and I was by this point furious and tipped all my work overalls and gloves and PPE and tools from my rucksack out on the supermarket floor ranting about how working class people were discriminated against and I'd never been stopped when I was dressed smartly - I was absolutely fucking furious.


I hope he blushed and apologised


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I hope he blushed and apologised



It took a good 6 months before he would look me in the eye when I went in or out (with my legally paid for shopping!)


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 23, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Where from? You beast. I only have one in a jar.


Tesco, I think.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 24, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Big Sainsbury’s near me was pretty much empty at 8:30 last night. Some bare looking shelves (bread in particular) but that’s pretty normal for Sainsbury’s these days. Plenty of iceberg. I did that thing of feeling overwhelmed by choice while not being exactly sure what I’d come in for so wandered around in a bewildered state for about an hour occasionally remembering something I needed and then weaving around trying to find it. We’re pretty much stocked up at home, only do the Sainsbury’s every few weeks for the bits we can’t get in Aldi.


Sounds like the ultimate free shopper.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 4, 2021)

Aldi and Lidl are looking very sparse in the fruit and veg department. Noticeably there are standard UK crops like carrots, spuds, seasonal apples etc but much less of imported stuff like aubergines and oranges.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 4, 2021)

This week I have started panic buying board games


----------



## nogojones (Jan 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> It took a good 6 months before he would look me in the eye when I went in or out (with my legally paid for shopping!)


See this as lifters capital. You'll be able to get away with a few joints of meat now


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2021)

Tier 18 by April. Facts. Science.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 4, 2021)

Marmite, because run out without realising.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 5, 2021)

Milk. Co-op delivery had ran out of my item (4 pint semi skimmed) and apparently couldn't replace it (despite replacing parts of my order with bizarre things last time). I was like surely they could have sent a pint of organic whole milk or 6 pints of cravendale skimmed, or even some soya - surely they realise people need some in their tea! Girlfriend said she'd pop into Aldi on way here and just sent this.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 5, 2021)

Also Aldi out of tinned chickpeas.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

crossthebreeze said:


> surely they realise people need some in their tea!


Take the opportunity to drink tea properly - you'll never look back.


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 5, 2021)

In Sainsburys Whitechapel last week all of the dairy sections looked like they'd been pillaged exactly like that. Today they were pretty much back to normal (or what passes for it at the moment). I suspect there are currently local and company-specific supply chain issues for a variety of reasons. Certainly couldn't find any trade press articles about anything more concerning.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2021)

or people panic buying due to snow forecast?


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2021)

I've noticed big holes in produce again, mostly dairy but some fruit and veg. When I picked up milk today it was from the bottom shelf of one of those metal roll in cages, cos the others were empty, and that was late morning.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2021)

crossthebreeze said:


> Milk. Co-op delivery had ran out of my item (4 pint semi skimmed) and apparently couldn't replace it (despite replacing parts of my order with bizarre things last time). I was like surely they could have sent a pint of organic whole milk or 6 pints of cravendale skimmed, or even some soya - surely they realise people need some in their tea! Girlfriend said she'd pop into Aldi on way here and just sent this.
> 
> View attachment 252958


Mrs Tag has looked for eggs on her last few visits to the Coop and said there weren't any


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag has looked for eggs on her last few visits to the Coop and said there weren't any



Interestingly, egg production and supply appears to have been totally unaffected by the pandemic last year:









						Latest UK egg statistics
					

Quarterly UK statistics about eggs.




					www.gov.uk
				




I think the Co-op are just shit.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 5, 2021)

Just in from Sainsbury's and I can report that there was loads of milk and eggs. I bought both, which is how I know. 

Espresso. 
News at 18.45. 
My Kitchen.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag has looked for eggs on her last few visits to the Coop and said there weren't any


There weren't many eggs in stock at the local little Coop branch, so I'll have to make do with the dozen I've already got in stock.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag has looked for eggs on her last few visits to the _Coop_ and said there weren't any


I see what you did there.


----------



## magneze (Feb 5, 2021)

We only have one egg left 😱


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

magneze said:


> We only have one egg left 😱


Put it in the microwave and see what happens. You won’t regret it.
You might regret it.


----------



## magneze (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Put it in the microwave and see what happens. You won’t regret it.
> You might regret it.


It's just sitting there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

magneze said:


> We only have one egg left 😱


Want me to send an emergency egg delivery?  No-one can survive on a single egg - the minimum one should have in is half a dozen.


----------



## maomao (Feb 5, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Want me to send an emergency egg delivery?  No-one can survive on a single egg - the minimum one should have in is half a dozen.


Assume that's for single people. We get nervous if we're on our last fifteen.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> Assume that's for single people. We get nervous if we're on our last fifteen.


Fifteen?  It's always highly questionable if people have odd numbers of eggs in.


----------



## maomao (Feb 5, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fifteen?  It's always highly questionable if people have odd numbers of eggs in.


Lidl and Aldi sell eggs in fifteens.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> Lidl and Aldi sell eggs in fifteens.


And Asda and Morrisons and Tesco and Sainsbury’s


----------



## maomao (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> And Asda and Morrisons and Tesco and Sainsbury’s


Dunno. Can't afford posh shops.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> Lidl and Aldi sell eggs in fifteens.


That's just full of wrongness.  

For some reason I'd feel really uncomfortable having an odd number of eggs in.  Don't know why.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 5, 2021)

I always buy 15. It’s usually 15 assorted sizes vs 12 large/medium/small. I can never decide which size is best value, and the 15 is normally cheaper per egg anyway because they don’t have to sort them.


----------



## magneze (Feb 5, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Want me to send an emergency egg delivery?  No-one can survive on a single egg - the minimum one should have in is half a dozen.


Yes please. I don't know how it got so bad. 😬


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's just full of wrongness.
> 
> For some reason I'd feel really uncomfortable having an odd number of eggs in.  Don't know why.


Get two packs then


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 5, 2021)

Been gradually stocking up over the past few months.

We now have a reasonable stockpile of most things, just in case we can't get either our normal deliveries or to the shops ourselves.
Weather is also a factor, given how relatively isolated / high up / far north where we are living.
Currently on deliveries until a) after we've all been jabbed twice plus four weeks ; and b) our local case rate drops back to well below the national average.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

magneze said:


> Yes please. I don't know how it got so bad. 😬


PM me your address.  I'll try and package them to prevent breakages.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 5, 2021)

There was an egg shortage in our local Coop, in desperation went around to the farm shop, got a tray of 2 dozen for only a few pence more than would have been in Coop. Excellent result in that many of the farm eggs have been double-yoked.


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 5, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's just full of wrongness.
> 
> For some reason I'd feel really uncomfortable having an odd number of eggs in.  Don't know why.


Do you eat your eggs 2 at a time? Otherwise you'll have an odd number each time you eat one.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Do you eat your eggs 2 at a time? Otherwise you'll have an odd number each time you eat one.


Half a dozen at a time like any normal.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 😮 Chocolate buttons?  Chocolate buttons are running out? Fuck.
> 
> I don’t eat them really, but I’d hate to _not be able to_. I’d better stock up!!!



Forget bitcoin, chocolate buttons will become the post-pandemic everyday means of exchange. Get hoarding.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Forget bitcoin, chocolate buttons will become the post-pandemic everyday means of exchange. Get hoarding.


Yeah, Bitcoin is no good to me. I’m not a paedophile or a drug dealer.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, Bitcoin is no good to me. I’m not a paedophile or a drug dealer.



Yes bitcoin is sleazy, you wouldn't give your nephews and nieces bitcoin on their birthdays.


----------



## Sue (Feb 5, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Forget bitcoin, chocolate buttons will become the post-pandemic everyday means of exchange. Get hoarding.


I don't think I'd be any good at hoarding chocolate buttons.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't think I'd be any good at hoarding chocolate buttons.



There would need to be a way of turning fat back into chocolate buttons for the currency to really take off.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't think I'd be any good at hoarding chocolate buttons.


Chocolate is shit so I'm sure you could manage that.


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 5, 2021)

Wine.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't think I'd be any good at hoarding chocolate buttons.



I read a trifle recipe the other day and it went: "put the pieces of leftover cake in a bowl and pour over the jelly mix." _Leftover_ cake?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Interestingly, egg production and supply appears to have been totally unaffected by the pandemic last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the fact that they collect stats on this.  

Likewise, the existence of the National Egg Council is lovely. I also like the National Bee Unit. 

But the British Potato Council has closed.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 5, 2021)

Snack food for the 6 nations


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> PM me your address. I'll try and package them to prevent breakages.



alternatively


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> Lidl and Aldi sell eggs in fifteens.


Stop it. Why would anywhere sell eggs that weren't in dozens or half dozens? Absolute madness!!


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Get two packs then


Packs? How can you have a 'pack' of eggs? It's this sort of thing that results from the wrongness of odd numbers.


----------



## maomao (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> Stop it. Why would anywhere sell eggs that weren't in dozens or half dozens? Absolute madness!!


3*5 is surprisingly close to golden rectangle proportions. And they fit flat at the bottom of most bag for life bags.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> Packs? How can you have a 'pack' of eggs? It's this sort of thing that results from the wrongness of odd numbers.


Eh?


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh?


They come in boxes, or cartons at a push.


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> 3*5 is surprisingly close to golden rectangle proportions. And they fit flat at the bottom of most bag for life bags.


This is a surprisingly persuasive argument. But I'm not quite ready to adjust my world view.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> Stop it. Why would anywhere sell eggs that weren't in dozens or half dozens? Absolute madness!!



think it's morrisons where you can get an empty egg box, select eggs from a tray and pay however many pence per egg or whatever per 6


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Interestingly, egg production and supply appears to have been totally unaffected by the pandemic last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That’ll be bekuz Covid ain’t no bird flu.


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> think it's morrisons where you can get an empty egg box, select eggs from a tray and pay however many pence per egg or whatever per 6


I didn't know this. But I notice you mention an egg box, not pack, so I believe you and support you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2021)

in other news, no obvious shortages in local sainsburys about 8.30 this evening


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Want me to send an emergency egg delivery?  No-one can survive on a single egg - the minimum one should have in is half a dozen.



I was once advised by a “friend” to bulk out my single egg with milk.

Disappoint


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

This thread
I’ve fallen into a rabbit hole here


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> They come in boxes, or cartons at a push.


They’re packs too


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They’re packs too


Lies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> Lies.


They’re packed into boxes and cartons


----------



## NoXion (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They’re packed into boxes and cartons



That's equivocation and you know it


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They’re packed into boxes and cartons


Yes. So why would you want to make a noun of a verb, in this specific instance of egg containers? (Prudently covering my back here, in case there's some other instance in which I agree with nouning a verb  )


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Tesco also sell eggs in boxes of ten.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I was once advised by a “friend” to bulk out my single egg with milk.
> 
> Disappoint


it depends on how you're using your egg. If you're boiling, poaching or frying it, you'll always be let down


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Wine.



Bottled beer and cider of quality , both yesterday and today.
Takes all sorts 

TBF, that wasn't actually 'panic' buying, just start of weekend!


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Tesco also sell eggs in boxes of ten.


Ignoring the abhorrent number (I won't shoot the messenger), you do correctly describe what they come in.

E2a: I've just seen your disappointing picture post above. _sigh_


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> it depends on how you're using your egg. If you're boiling, poaching or frying it, you'll always be let down


You can’t scramble one egg. I’d recommend baking it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Snack food for the 6 nations



See my post just above?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> Ignoring the abhorrent number (I won't shoot the messenger), you do correctly describe what they come in.


Before the chicken, is how they come.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> You can’t scramble one egg. I’d recommend baking it.


Fuck your rules! I'll scramble my egg if I want to


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Fuck your rules! I'll scramble my egg if I want to


Well, you can, but it’ll be a very small portion.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, you can, but it’ll be a very small portion.


I'm painfully restricting myself to one egg breakfasts


----------



## weltweit (Feb 5, 2021)

I like to coddle mine .. 

With bacon


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I'm painfully restricting myself to one egg breakfasts


Now I get the tetchiness.  I’m so sorry.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

maomao said:
			
		

> 3*5 is surprisingly close to golden rectangle proportions. And they fit flat *at the bottom of most bag for life bags*.





Mation said:


> This is a surprisingly persuasive argument. But I'm not quite ready to adjust my world view.



Not in the _slightest_ bit persuasive IMO!!! 

Put your box of 6, 19, 12, 15 or 27  eggs *at the bottom *of any bag of shopping?

Utter madness, unless you like ready-crunched eggs on return home


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> Yes. So why would you want to make a noun of a verb, in this specific instance of egg containers? (Prudently covering my back here, in case there's some other instance in which I agree with nouning a verb  )


What’s wrong with saying pack? They’re packed in packs


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Not in the _slightest_ bit persuasive IMO!!!
> 
> Put your box of 6, 19, 12, 15 or 27  eggs *at the bottom *of any bag of shopping?
> 
> Utter madness, unless you like ready-crunched eggs on return home


True. But no one has suggested putting other shopping on top of them. Only that they fit the bag. (I am assuming that maomao is a reasonable person.)


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I'm painfully restricting myself to one egg breakfasts



Same for me on workdays, on which  it's all about just a single boiled egg for breakfast, for me ....... 

I'll have to wait for *Saturday Breakfast Cafes* to reopen, if I want two 

Fried or scrambled when that happens though, not at all fussy which, in a *cafe-breakfast* environment.

With ultra-quality coffee!


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s wrong with saying pack? They’re packed in packs


Everything. They are not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Not in the _slightest_ bit persuasive IMO!!!
> 
> Put your box of 6, 19, 12, 15 or 27  eggs *at the bottom *of any bag of shopping?
> 
> Utter madness, unless you like ready-crunched eggs on return home


What if you’re buying ingredients for tossed salad and scrambled eggs?  I’d put the eggs at the bottom in that case. Bag. In that bag.


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

Just another Friday night during Lockdown 3: Revenge of the Lockdowns.


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> What if you’re buying ingredients for tossed salad and scrambled eggs?


It's the wall for you, I'm afraid. No one goes out just for that.


----------



## Sue (Feb 5, 2021)

We used to collect egg boxes for the nuns. The nuns didn't care if they were sixes or 12s or 24s. I think that proves Jesus loves all egg boxes exactly the same.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> Everything. They are not.


A pack of eggs. A pack of beans. A pack of pasta. The eggs are in boxes. The beans are in tins. The pasta is in plastic bags. Nevertheless you can still describe them all as coming in packs


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> A pack of beans.


Absolutely not. You’ve gone too far this time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> It's the wall for you, I'm afraid. No one goes out just for that.


I do.  Well, when there’s no pandemic on I do.  The pandemic has forced me into bug weekly shops, but I used to buy little and often, so I’m buying fresh when I need it.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> We used to collect egg boxes for the nuns. The nuns didn't care if they were sixes or 12s or 24s. I think that proves Jesus loves all egg boxes exactly the same.


What did the nun's use them for?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Absolutely not. You’ve gone too far this time.


You can prove anything with facts:


----------



## Mation (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> A pack of eggs. A pack of beans. A pack of pasta. The eggs are in boxes. The beans are in tins. The pasta is in plastic bags. Nevertheless you can still describe them all as coming in packs


How much wrong can one post contain?!! No one would eve describe them as coming in packs. Hardly anyone, anyway. Maybe a packet, emphasis on the et, of pasta, but that's it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

Maybe it’s a regional thing


----------



## Sue (Feb 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> What did the nun's use them for?


Eggs. 

Or maybe they were big Blue Peter fans .


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

Apart from the fact that a pack of beans is literally described as such on its label


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You can prove anything with facts:
> View attachment 253016


That’s a pack of cans. Dummkopf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Apart from the fact that a pack of beans is literally described as such on its label


No it isn’t. “6 can family pack”.  It’s a pack of cans.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyway, they’re stopping doing those packs of cans. They’re bad because plastic and unnecessary bulk buying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> No it isn’t. “6 can family pack”.  It’s a pack of cans.


But you wouldn’t say ‘get me a pack of cans’, you’d say ‘get me a pack of baked beans’


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

Tins


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> But you wouldn’t say ‘get me a pack of cans’, you’d say ‘get me a pack of baked beans’


No, you’d say “we need beans”.  “How many tins should I get?” “Six”.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

Bit quiet on the *Naked Urbanites* thread just now ....., so a very fast moving egg and shopping themed thread has got to be the most exciting remaining alternative!?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> No, you’d say “we need beans”.  “How many tins should I get?” “Six”.


A pack!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Tins


_It literally says cans on the pack._

Not so happy now, eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Bit quiet on the *Naked Urbanites* thread just now ....., so a very fast moving egg and shopping themed thread has got to be the most exciting remaining alternartive!


Dirty bastard


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> A pack!


Not in Tesco.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> _It literally says cans on the pack._
> 
> Not so happy now, eh?


Let’s call the whole thing off


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Dirty bastard



Normal bastard, compared to all this!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

'Tins' or 'Cans' though? 

Just what is it that you want to do?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

get loaded and eat a Full English Breakfast


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> Eggs.
> 
> Or maybe they were big Blue Peter fans .


But how did they get the eggs to the convent if they didn't come in boxes in the first place? Or is there an order of chicken keeping nuns?


----------



## pogofish (Feb 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> get loaded and eat a Full English Breakfast



That reminds me - I've not had a full fried breakfast at home since Lockdown began - and only once outdoors at a beach cafe after the first reopening.


----------



## Sue (Feb 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> But how did they get the eggs to the convent if they didn't come in boxes in the first place? Or is there an order of chicken keeping nuns?


Yes, they had hens and sold the eggs in donated egg boxes. Recycling back in the day.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yes, they had hens and sold the eggs in donated egg boxes. Recycling back in the day.



Folks also used to leave a jug on the doorstep and it would be filled from the milk churn


----------



## ash (Feb 6, 2021)

We can’t have an egg crisis I’ve just bought some coddlers ?!?!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 6, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yes, they had hens and sold the eggs in donated egg boxes. Recycling back in the day.


Surely the catholic church could afford to buy the cartons themselves, rather than begging for donations.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 6, 2021)

nogojones said:


> But how did they get the eggs to the convent if they didn't come in boxes in the first place? Or is there an order of chicken keeping nuns?


Maybe the catholic church is engaged in fiendish genetic experiments and the nuns are human-chicken chimeras who lay eggs.


----------



## elbows (Feb 6, 2021)

The egg problem is due to teething problems with Bill Gates vaccine communication channels. Requests to buy xboxes suffered from a vaccine-acquired accent related misunderstanding and now egg boxes are in short supply.


----------



## Sue (Feb 6, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Surely the catholic church could afford to buy the cartons themselves, rather than begging for donations.


TBF, I reckon some nuns re-using donated egg boxes is pretty far down the Sins of the Catholic Church list. (And this was well before cardboard recycling too so...)


----------



## nogojones (Feb 6, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe the catholic church is engaged in fiendish genetic experiments and the nuns are human-chicken chimeras who lay eggs.


This is where penguins came from


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 6, 2021)

Some little old lady in the supermarket today seemed to be stockpiling iceberg lettuces as she had 4 in her basket.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Some little old lady in the supermarket today seemed to be stockpiling iceberg lettuces as she had 4 in her basket.


Maybe she’d heard they’re all melting.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 7, 2021)

My panic buy of today, because we'd run out, was 2 packets of whole pre-cooked chestnuts for our upcoming Sunday veggie roast


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Some little old lady in the supermarket today seemed to be stockpiling iceberg lettuces as she had 4 in her basket.



that's just the tip of the iceberg...


----------



## Doodler (Feb 7, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Same for me on workdays, on which  it's all about just a single boiled egg for breakfast, for me .......
> 
> I'll have to wait for *Saturday Breakfast Cafes* to reopen, if I want two
> 
> ...



I really miss having a cooked breakfast in a cafe and being able to sit around reading the paper long after the plate's been taken away!


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 20, 2021)

Supermarket shelves were looking a bit sparse when I went shopping at 4, panic buying, Brexit or payday rush? I put back some lemons I didn't really need because nobody wants to see another viral video of an intensive care nurse crying.

I'm still panic buying wine, must get back to the meetings.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 21, 2021)

By contrast, I've seen virtually no empty shelves for anything for several weeks  ....

And the Sainsbury's and Lidls that I generally visit are big stores


----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I tend to go with a massive hiking rucksack and two extra bags for my hands..



Handy tip - attach your hands to end of your arms, no bags required for them!


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 21, 2021)

Cheddar cheese.
Not so much "panic buying"...more "panic eating".
😊


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 21, 2021)

Garden furniture, worried about shortages and price gouging later in the spring due to the shipping containers problem.


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm upset that what used to be called 'buying in bulk' now makes me look like a heartless bastard. Never mind the pub being closed, having to put this on hold is the real crisis! 

I prefer to just get shit done. I'm always going to need soap, buy 200 bars for 20 quid or whatever it is (pint of milk moment there) and stick them under the stairs, done. Never need to think about buying soap until years down the line when the magic box of soap is done.

No, I'm not weird, don't look at me like that.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 21, 2021)

Incomprehensible new shortage of Westons Medium Dry Vintage Cider (8%   ),  in both Sainsbury's (Saturday) and Lidls (today). 

Last few bottles only!  ..... yet there's been shedloads for many many months since the start of Lockdown One. 
Just £2.05 a bottle too! 

I suppose there's a fair risk that myself and festivaldeb have been clearing them out over the months, but more so than we were aware!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't panic 
BBC News - Covid: Shoppers told there is no need to panic buy








						Covid: Supermarkets say shortages are not widespread
					

The Co-op says that supplies of soft drinks, beer and deodorant have been affected.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 22, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Don't panic
> BBC News - Covid: Shoppers told there is no need to panic buy
> 
> 
> ...


So, cue panic buying then


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Don't panic
> BBC News - Covid: Shoppers told there is no need to panic buy
> 
> 
> ...


Pouring petrol on the fire  

Fucking useless and harmful journalism from our 'state broadcaster's' again. 

The #ToryScum are stealing, lying, killing people, perverting the course of justice and the cause of shit like this. They need to get their best journalists on th...  Oh wait


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2021)

My local CoOp was pretty much empty of most basic items y/day.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

From the been I see this story is not the front page of every newspaper, bar 2 this morning. There is nothing like it for stopping people panic buying.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

Dumb question, why wasn't there a 'pingdemic' before? 
The app didn't work?
A lot more people are infected the it seems?
The fweeddom day means a lot more people are using 'common sense' to be dicks
something else, or a combination of the above.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

You've got it wrong. This is freedom day


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2021)

Nice bump. Keep going, 100 pages in sight.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Dumb question, why wasn't there a 'pingdemic' before?
> The app didn't work?
> A lot more people are infected the it seems?
> The fweeddom day means a lot more people are using 'common sense' to be dicks
> something else, or a combination of the above.



People were not going places that required them to install the app and check in before.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2021)

We panic bought ready for Brexit Day 1 and have just kept the stock topped ever since, the only things we lack are weapons for killing zombies, will have to nip down to Aldi's and check the central aisle.


----------



## Spandex (Jul 22, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Dumb question, why wasn't there a 'pingdemic' before?


Because when case numbers got to this level before stuff was shutting down, people were staying away from places and we were going into a lockdown. Now, because vaccine, we're just supposed to carry on as normal.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> We panic bought ready for Brexit Day 1 and have just kept the stock topped ever since, the only things we lack are weapons for killing zombies, will have to nip down to Aldi's and check the central aisle.


I now have a machete I didn't have when lockdown began


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I now have a machete I didn't have when lockdown began


Nothing wrong in be prepared


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, what with the second wave and impending Brexit, I've started panic buying essentials* again.
> 
> * more Polaroid film





FridgeMagnet said:


> Always Polaroid film. They're selling a new batch of yellow Duochrome at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll never guess

ok so they did recently put out some blue Duochrome film, I obviously had to get some






						Polaroid Instant Cameras and Film
					

Polaroid is back. Shop analog instant film, new cameras, vintage cameras, and more from the brand that captured millions of moments with its iconic white frame.




					uk.polaroid.com


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2021)

Shops are well stocked round here today.

They won't be soon if everyone gets in a panic due to news stories about shops being short of goods


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 22, 2021)

I panic-bought a bag of pasta today.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

I panic-bought some flour a week or two back, without realising I was panic-buying (I actually bought it because it was reduced to clear, and I like 00 flour, anyway)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

I am off to panic buy some wine, cider and tobacco


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2021)

panic buying is something of  a self fulfilling prophecy, If someone says don't panic buy because it will cause shortages, anyone hearing it is likely to assume that people are panic buying  already and think they have to get in on the act before there are indeed shortages


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> panic buying is something of  self fulfilling prophecy, If someone says don't panic buy because it will cause shortages, anyone hearing it is likely to assume that people are panic buying  already and think they have to get in on the act before there are indeed shortages


no one expects there to be shortages of 'the guardian'

sadly


----------



## Saffy (Jul 22, 2021)

I've panic bought some raspberry Magnums.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no one expects there to be shortages of 'the guardian'
> 
> sadly


My Granddad used to breed rabbits (well keep really breeding is not something that rabbits need any encouragement to do) He read the Sun but it was a bit small to line the bottom of the rabbits cages so he would buy the Times (which he never read) for that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm going to panic buy a lawnmower shortly.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

I panicked and ran away from the shops


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

Just panic brought a 1.5kg Beef joint for £4.14 and need to work out what to do with it


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m not panic buying sewing patterns, which looked to be the latest obsession.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 22, 2021)

Saffy said:


> I've panic bought some raspberry Magnums.


I like your style.


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just panic brought a 1.5kg Beef joint for £4.14 and need to work out what to do with it



What cut?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2021)

had to go to three shops just to get some tinned chickpeas


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 22, 2021)

Brown paper bags. Ready for my next panic.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 22, 2021)

I panic bought a Casio digital watch today, £15.00 money well spent, it tells exactly the same time as my damaged Swatch Irony at a fraction of the price.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2021)

Tried to panic buy me Bishops from tesco delivery on Tuesday; ordered the max, (16), and the bastards sent 2.
Now I am panicking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Tried to panic buy me Bishops from tesco delivery on Tuesday; ordered the max, (16), and the bastards sent 2.
> Now I am panicking.


what are they?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> what are they?


usually about £1.20 a bottle...which at 5.4% = good value in my book


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

Bishops tipple, bishops finger.
I went to Eye earlier and couldn't buy anything if I wanted to. What there was was closed. Back to life and reality tomorrow though.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 22, 2021)

I bought two hats yesterday, they both fitted my big head so I thought I’ll have these. Perhaps the next person who goes into that H&M looking for large hats of that type will see the empty shelf I created send pics to the Daily Mail, sparking a nationwide panic of hat buying.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2021)

Why would economic man do such an irrational thing?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 22, 2021)

I used to throw a few extra cans of food into the trolley during the shutdown and built up a bit of a stock which is still there. It is fine for emergencies though.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2021)

Can you get Bishops Finger direct from Kent? Fucking starting to panic now if there is a shortage of my favourite tipple Westons vintage. I like a Bishops Finger & agree at £1.20 a pop it is good value.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 24, 2021)

This would appear to be the sum total of my neighbours delivery. What should I do?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This would appear to be the sum total of my neighbours delivery. What should I do? View attachment 280370


Ask them if they have the shits.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jul 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This would appear to be the sum total of my neighbours delivery. What should I do? View attachment 280370




Considering Coronavirus - worldwide breaking news, discussion, stats, updates and more  id be a bit worried


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This would appear to be the sum total of my neighbours delivery. What should I do? View attachment 280370


Maybe they have pica and like eating toilet roll.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 25, 2021)

Had trouble getting dog biscuits over the weekend.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2021)

They could have bought a bidet for what they paid for that lot


----------



## magneze (Jul 25, 2021)

No Guinness in an otherwise well stocked supermarket. Shocking.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 25, 2021)

Just returned from Sainsbury's and there were a good few gaps in the shelving. Only things on my mental list I couldn't get were wild bird seed (poor birds  ) & Henry Westons vintage (poor me) & singapore style noodles. Can live without them. Got the last two bottles of Thatchers Vintage & the last bottle of Jimmy Red Roo for me Mum.
Went for a couple of the last few Bishop's Finger which was rapidly running out.
A lot of the beers & ciders were low & I can see people bulk buying when they come back in.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


> the last few Bishop's Finger which was rapidly running out.


Not enough   s


----------



## MrSki (Jul 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not enough   s


Well at £1.20 for a decent 5.4% ale I am sure some peeps were trying it for the first time cos it is about 60p cheaper than others & it tastes lovely. Get in there quick.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well at £1.20 for a decent 5.4% ale I am sure some peeps were trying it for the first time cos it is about 60p cheaper than others & it tastes lovely. Get in there quick.


Bastards; don't they care that a fair proportion of my nutrition is gained from 'the delight'?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2021)

Was this as a result of panic buying or an average day in Asda. Either way it's horrendous  Five arrested as mass brawl breaks out in Clapham Junction Asda
5 arrested, 6 hurt Asda responds after viral video of Spiderman fight


----------



## MrSki (Jul 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Was this as a result of panic buying or an average day in Asda. Either way it's horrendous  Five arrested as mass brawl breaks out in Clapham Junction Asda
> 5 arrested, 6 hurt Asda responds after viral video of Spiderman fight


I think it was anti maskers. That must have been the middle of last week. Terrible. Hope spiderman gets the book thrown at him. What a cunt.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2021)

If ever there was a reason to worry UK could face beer shortage as delivery drivers threaten strike


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I think it was anti maskers. That must have been the middle of last week. Terrible. Hope spiderman gets the book thrown at him. What a cunt.


Some of the quotes were shocking. Perhaps it was reformed anti maskers panic buying masks


----------



## spitfire (Jul 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Was this as a result of panic buying or an average day in Asda. Either way it's horrendous  Five arrested as mass brawl breaks out in Clapham Junction Asda
> 5 arrested, 6 hurt Asda responds after viral video of Spiderman fight



I looked into it a bit and I think he's a Tik Tokker that goes into places and causes a bit of mayhem for "bantz" and it all backfired and went south. He's a horrible prick and I hope he gets fucked into the darkest of jail cells.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2021)

"tik tokker"  🤔


----------



## spitfire (Jul 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> "tik tokker"  🤔



Something that young people do m'lud.
TikToker in British English​(ˈtɪkˌtɒkə)
NOUN
a person who regularly shares or appears in videos on the TikTok application


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 28, 2021)

I have been normal-buying nitrile gloves on ebay since before the pandemic, for DIY, gardening etc. In Jan 2020 it was £5.99 per box of 100, now £18.99. I think people are continuing to panic-buy them.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 28, 2021)

Great swathes of nothingness in smaller Sainsburys. Tried to do my shop there to avoid going further afield as I CBA with proper food shopping right now but ended up at my usual cos it was just lots of empty space, particularly in meat and fruit & veg.


----------



## maomao (Jul 28, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I have been normal-buying nitrile gloves on ebay since before the pandemic, for DIY, gardening etc. In Jan 2020 it was £5.99 per box of 100, now £18.99. I think people are continuing to panic-buy them.


You wear rubber gloves for DIY? That's weird. Unless you're DIYing prostate exams or something.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 28, 2021)

maomao said:


> You wear rubber gloves for DIY? That's weird. Unless you're DIYing prostate exams or something.



No I wear disposable nitrile gloves. Sure beats getting varnish or cat shit on your hands.


----------



## maomao (Jul 28, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> No I wear disposable nitrile gloves. Sure beats getting varnish or cat shit on your hands.


Nitrile is a synthetic rubber. I have a selection of gloves for DIY and gardening. And rubber ones for changing nappies. And impromptu prostate exams.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 28, 2021)

maomao said:


> Nitrile is a synthetic rubber. I have a selection of gloves for DIY and gardening. And rubber ones for changing nappies. And impromptu prostate exams.



Yes I know, but the term "rubber gloves" refers to a specific subset of gloves and not to all gloves made from anything that might be termed rubber. It's great that you have a variety of gloves for different purposes, so do I!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 3, 2021)

Lots of empty shelves in a Sainsbury's superstore yesterday. I am told there were also empty shelves in Marks and they have stopped baking bread.


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 3, 2021)

As someone that had to deal with panic buying in the first lockdown i fucking hope people will try to be sensible 🤔 we actually had a couple of near fights over toilet roll and hand sanitiser/soap...having to police people's trollies and explain that we should try to think of others was a real grind....so far it hasn't really happened yet....but the media whipping things up doesn't help...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 5, 2021)

I’m on holiday for three weeks from Saturday, so have been running down food stocks ahead of going. There had better still be food here when I return.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This would appear to be the sum total of my neighbours delivery. What should I do? View attachment 280370


That's how I usually get mine every few months - works out way, way cheaper and it's easy to store. 

My delivery keeps being delayed, though... Do you live in east London?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2021)

Pork scratchings


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2021)

scifisam said:


> That's how I usually get mine every few months - works out way, way cheaper and it's easy to store.
> 
> My delivery keeps being delayed, though... Do you live in east London?


SW London, Battersea


----------



## weltweit (Aug 7, 2021)

I just panic bought beetroot, and then I panic ate it too!


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 7, 2021)

the pink wee wee of panic


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 7, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I just panic bought beetroot, and then I panic ate it too!


I'm panic leaving that shit on the shelf.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2021)

Paracetamol as I go through 8/ day at the moment


----------



## thismoment (Aug 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Lots of empty shelves in a Sainsbury's superstore yesterday. I am told there were also empty shelves in Marks and they have stopped baking bread.



Is that because they have run out of the ingredients to bake bread or is it a staffing issue?

A couple of weeks ago I had a Sainsbury’s food delivery and the driver said that I was fortunate to have milk as they hadn’t had milk for deliveries for a couple of days because of many lorry drivers getting “pinged” by the app.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 8, 2021)

I've decided to give up smoking, so I just panic bought a fancy vaping thing.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 10, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've decided to give up smoking, so I just panic bought a fancy vaping thing.
> 
> View attachment 282782



It's like something from Dr Who..🙂


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2021)

If I was to actually *panic-buy* jarred salad, I would have to carry 12 home instead of six in my Ikea totes.
I'm amazed I've so far managed not to break any on the 170 metres home.
In any case they rarely have more than six of the two types I like.
I get through a kilo jar every  day- half green tomato, half cucumber.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm building up my bread flour stash again since it's now available in Aldi and Tesco.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm building up my bread flour stash again since it's now available in Aldi and Tesco.


It's worth hanging on to for a while - I imagine that weevils are quite nutritious... 

ETA :*checks own flour stash for weevils


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2021)

but you should never settle for the lesser of two weevils...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2021)

The queues are so long for petrol at the sainsbos hypermarket that they have 3 people controlling the traffic 🤔 this is part of one queue


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2021)

NB. There were huge queues to get into sainsbos. Coming out, the specially created and managed petrol queue is over 40 cars in length.


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> NB. There were huge queues to get into sainsbos. Coming out, the specially created and managed petrol queue is over 40 cars in length.


Time to panic buy a bicycle.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> Time to panic buy a bicycle.


I can't use a bike for work.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> Time to panic buy a bicycle.



It wouldn't fit in the petrol tank.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2021)

LEGALISE ELECTRIC SCOOTERS


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The queues are so long for petrol at the sainsbos hypermarket that they have 3 people controlling the traffic 🤔 this is part of one queueView attachment 289924


#worldbeating


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> LEGALISE ELECTRIC SCOOTERS


They are legal aren't they? 

I'd ban them. Everyone should just slow the fuck down.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> They are legal aren't they?
> 
> I'd ban them. Everyone should just slow the fuck down.


LEGALISE WALKING


----------



## Sue (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> They are legal aren't they?
> 
> I'd ban them. Everyone should just slow the fuck down.


Everyone should just take the bus.


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> Everyone should just take the bus.


Buses? Sounds a bit rushed. I think we should build more canals.


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> Buses? Sounds a bit rushed. I think we should build more canals.



Everyone just stay where you are. Have a sit down.  Maybe a cup of tea.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2021)

I was driving home when Grant Shapps came on the radio telling us not to panic buy fuel, I looked at my half full tank, stopped at the next petrol station and filled up!   well you can't be too careful can you!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Pork scratchings


Sorted at last. Glad for you comrade.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> If I was to actually *panic-buy* jarred salad, I would have to carry 12 home instead of six in my Ikea totes.
> I'm amazed I've so far managed not to break any on the 170 metres home.
> In any case they rarely have more than six of the two types I like.
> I get through a kilo jar every  day- half green tomato, half cucumber.
> ...


You eat a kilo of jar salad veg a day? A KILO?!


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I was driving home when Grant Shapps came on the radio telling us not to panic buy fuel, I looked at my half full tank, stopped at the next petrol station and filled up!   well you can't be too careful can you!



Very sensible. Anything Grant Shapps says - do the opposite.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> Time to panic buy a bicycle.


I'd rather panic buy some red hot needles into my eyes.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 24, 2021)

Walked down the road to my local petrol station, already a queue so I can't be bothered. I have a quarter tank.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 24, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Walked down the road to my local petrol station, already a queue so I can't be bothered. I have a quarter tank.


Just as well. Juggling petrol on the way home to put it in your tank could be challenging if not dangerous.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2021)

*In Harlow, there are long queues of cars outside petrol stations, with many customers apparently panic buying, my colleague Luke Harding reports.*

The city centre is badly clogged with traffic.

And there are no taxis available from Harlow railway station because – I was told by Metro, the resident cab firm – of the worsening “fuel crisis”.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> They are legal aren't they?


nope not private ones.
hire ones are, think you need a driving licence to hire them as they are motor vehicles.

there is some petroll in my tank and I don't need to drive for at least 3 days so queues should be gone by then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You eat a kilo of jar salad veg a day? A KILO?!


it's a fair bit less drained, but lately it's been up to 2 jars a day - plus veggie and bean stew -  my diet is probably 20 to 30 portions of fruit and veg a day ...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I was driving home when Grant Shapps came on the radio telling us not to panic buy fuel, I looked at my half full tank, stopped at the next petrol station and filled up!   well you can't be too careful can you!


Was it Shops who I heard on the radio earlier and said Brexit was helping because the rules regarding HGV testing had been relaxed and there was now more testing. He also said DO NOT panic buy, it is not necessary.
Are we headed for a winter of discontent?


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2021)

I just filled my car so full of petrol that I could hardly get in afterwards.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Are we headed for a winter of discontent?











						Cheap Tent Sale | Buy Discounted Tents Online | Sale | Blacks
					

For great deals on tents, check out the tent sale at Blacks. With great deals on brands such as Vango, Berghaus and Eurohike.




					www.blacks.co.uk


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 24, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Walked down the road to my local petrol station, already a queue so I can't be bothered. I have a quarter tank.



you run on petrol?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> it's a fair bit less drained, but lately it's been up to 2 jars a day - plus veggie and bean stew -  my diet is probably 20 to 30 portions of fruit and veg a day ...


My mind boggles at this diet.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2021)

TopCat said:


> *In Harlow, there are long queues of cars outside petrol stations, with many customers apparently panic buying, my colleague Luke Harding reports.*
> 
> The city centre is badly clogged with traffic.
> 
> And there are no taxis available from Harlow railway station because – I was told by Metro, the resident cab firm – of the worsening “fuel crisis”.


Send help to Harlow.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Send help to Harlow.


Just seen a road rage punch up in Luton, just outside the Esso


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just seen a road rage punch up in Luton, just outside the Esso


Here we go!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Here we go!


The sound of sirens


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 24, 2021)

This isn't a repeat of The Great Bog Roll Famine of 2020. If most people do ride around with only a modest amount in their tanks then once everyone has filled there will be a breather which will give what few tanker drivers there are left chance to restock the garages. It's a lot harder to horde petrol and diesel than bogroll once your tanks full that's about it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The sound of sirens


10,000 punch-ups, maybe more.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 24, 2021)

Looking forward to the first Facebook live of a forecourt fisticuff


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The sound of sirens


Hello Darkness My Old Friend, I've Come To Talk With You Again.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2021)

Jerry Cans have a market again perhaps


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> 10,000 punch-ups, maybe more.


Someone has just got shot here too. Not sure if it is down to fuel, sparkling water or what.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

so do we think it will tomorrow or sunday that some daft cunts house explodes or they get burnt  because they started hording petrol in piss poor containers


anyone remember the tanker strikes
Woman suffers serious burns in kitchen petrol accident

or Petrol hording in the states this year

'Multiple explosions': Petrol crisis hoarding takes horrific turn


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm waiting for this to happen here again:



			BBC News | UK | Taxi driver faces jail for fuel hoarding
		




> In what magistrates described as an "act of gross stupidity", he stored the petrol in three containers at a house he was renovating in Porter Road in the city.
> 
> But fuel melted the bottom of a plastic dustbin and leaked into the house last September, causing dozens of homes to be evacuated for fear of an explosion.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> so do we think it will tomorrow or sunday that some daft cunts house explodes or they get burnt  because they started hording petrol in piss poor containers
> 
> 
> anyone remember the tanker strikes
> ...


Strike a light!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyhow, I am bored with this panic buying idea, my local shop was chocca full of food today..


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

that was even the thing during the first lockdown 

you know you are in real trouble when the corner shops start running out of stuff

most of the Hordes of panic buyers focus on the superstores


even during the great toilet paper panic of april 2020 i could find rolls of crap paper in bottle shops


but keep it quiet


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 24, 2021)

I don't have a car. Should I just take some tupperware for the petrol?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 24, 2021)

You'll get more in a big bucket


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

my land lord has a 2000 reg 106 sitting outside the house it starting to rot a little and is a bit bashed up

thinking of buy it for 150 and parking it near a petrol station with a sign for 1000 pounds and a timbleful of petrol can take you to work


might get luckly whilst people are waiting trying to get into a service station


----------



## Sue (Sep 24, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> I don't have a car. Should I just take some tupperware for the petrol?


Me either, feeling kind of left out. Might need to start hoarding pasta instead.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2021)

is today a good day for panic buying food while everyone is panic buying petrol?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

for the none driver start panic buying hp salad cream

and see if you can make it lead the front headline  for the sun on monday


----------



## Edie (Sep 24, 2021)

I’ve lost the will to panic buy. I just don’t care. And if I run out of fuel someone else will have to drive round and see all my community patients at risk from admission so good luck with that.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

tbh this is just the dumbest reporting i've ever seen few bp forecourts run out of petrol so everyone goes nuts

bought half a tank of diseal from the bp Garage at the end of the road on the way home as everyone is avoiding them

I live at the start of the m3 


let start a panic on payday

you'd think it was a reason to drive up petrol prices

and will be resolved in a few days but will take months for the price to stabalize


silly proles


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

how do you distract a poplulation from concerns about issues in the supply chain

don't worry you will have petrol, i'm sending in the army

 but you will  paying more for food whilst paying a US company to provide co2 to transport meat, veg, fizz in beer and the humane slaughter of livestock

during which  old people willl be unable to pay enough money to be able heat their houses during the upcoming winter

#WorldBeating


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 24, 2021)

Just had a trip to some leafy lanes near Guildford. Everywhere's clogged with traffic jams because we must all queue for petrol as if our lives depended on it. If this continues Johnson could become most unpopular with self-centred arseholes his base. Could be an interesting winter. The bookies have Rishi at 5/2 for next PM, Starmer at 4/1 and Gove at 8/1. Boris is 7/2 to quit next year.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

i'd put my money on Boris quitting after admiting people need to grow up

you are not churchill you daft cunt

no matter how much you want to claim it


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> Me either, feeling kind of left out. Might need to start hoarding pasta instead.


Bad idea. It will cling your fuel injectors.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Bad idea. It will cling your fuel injectors.


Not if you add a little oil, and turn it off when it comes to the boil.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2021)

I will be panic buying Henry Westons Vintage cider the next time it is stocked. My local Sainsbury's has been out all week. Luckily they have had Thatcher's Vintage which is a good drop but not quire the real deal. 
Don't drive so can laugh at others suffering in queues.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

Sainsburys..


we might need a Bigger Wall


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## nagapie (Sep 24, 2021)

There's a garage at the end of my road. The constant hooting is doing my head in, it's not going to get you any closer in the queue!


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Someone has just got shot here too. Not sure if it is down to fuel, sparkling water or what.


So fairly normal Friday night then


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Carvaged (Sep 24, 2021)

I recommend everyone panic buy immediately, so they can then throw it all away when it's gone off a few weeks later, like last time.

I had no real food for several weeks last March-April, aside from tons of leeks and soreen (presumably the two least desirable groceries in the market!?).

Fuck people.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 25, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> I recommend everyone panic buy immediately, so they can then throw it all away when it's gone off a few weeks later, like last time.
> 
> I had no real food for several weeks last March-April, aside from tons of leeks and soreen (presumably the two least desirable groceries in the market!?).
> 
> Fuck people.


I <3 leeks


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just seen a *road rage* punch up in Luton, just outside the Esso


Wales wishes to help the Fuel Panic Buy crisis


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2021)

various sources are reporting a likely xmas tree shortage this year...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> various sources are reporting a likely xmas tree shortage this year...


Whatever! Who gives a shit about Xmas anyway?!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 28, 2021)

Idiots
there is a shortage coming
you heard it first


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 28, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> various sources are reporting a likely xmas tree shortage this year...


I have a nice little aluminium one that was made in 1960, who bothers with real trees?


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 28, 2021)

Christmas stuff


----------



## _Russ_ (Sep 28, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I have a nice little aluminium one that was made in 1960, who bothers with real trees?


Me...I bought a real one in a pot roots and all about 5 years ago every Xmas I just bring it in from the Garden, have to use the sack truck now as its grown a bit since I put it in the latest/bigger pot.
(I'm an Atheist but celebrate Xmas as its an excuse to make a special cake)


----------



## MrSki (Sep 28, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I will be panic buying Henry Westons Vintage cider the next time it is stocked. My local Sainsbury's has been out all week. Luckily they have had Thatcher's Vintage which is a good drop but not quire the real deal.
> Don't drive so can laugh at others suffering in queues.


Decided I would be less hassle to order direct from Westons to by pass the unreliability of supermarkets. Go 20 litres of unsparkling Vintage & 12 bottles of normal Vintage on the way.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Me...I bought a real one in a pot roots and all about 5 years ago every Xmas I just bring it in from the Garden, have to use the sack truck now as its grown a bit since I put it in the latest/bigger pot.
> (I'm an Atheist but celebrate Xmas as its an excuse to make a special cake)


I rescued a potted one that someone up the road had left outside with the bins after Christmas, though it’s a bit scrappy looking.

That’s one thing I’ve noticed in the last couple of years, people buying potted live ones and just binning them after Christmas, which seems even more wasteful than getting a cut real one given the pot and soil goes off for incineration too.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 23, 2021)

There will be no more empty shelves I supermarkets as new lines, (cardboard ones) are introduced Supermarkets using cardboard cutouts to hide gaps left by supply issues


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 23, 2021)

Soon Old Men will camp out in their allotments...guarding their Sprouts


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Soon Old Men will camp out in their allotments...guarding their Sprouts


You should see the level of security (and occasional violence) used to protect giant leeks ready for competition on allotments round here already.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 24, 2021)

Absolutely nothing from Tesco.









						Tesco website and app back up after hack attempt
					

Shoppers had been locked out of the supermarket's website following an outage that began on Saturday.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 24, 2021)

Champagne  








						UK faces Christmas champagne shortage amid HGV driver crisis, poor harvests and high demand
					

'Major markets now recovering from Covid have placed significant demands on stocks'




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 24, 2021)

A Xmas champagne shortage? How shall we ever survive?! 😱


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> A Xmas champagne shortage? How shall we ever survive?! 😱


I thought everyone just drunk prosecco these days?


----------



## maomao (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm hoping for enough Christmas shortages to squeeze another twelve pages out of this thread and have my first hundred-pager.


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 24, 2021)

If they run out of sprouts, we're doomed.


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I thought everyone just drunk prosecco these days?



I can stretch to a Lambrini but even that's pushing the boat out a bit 🍾


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> If they run out of sprouts, we're doomed.


We've already had a foretaste of sproutmageddon...









						Obstacles Sprouted up on the Morrisons Roundabout in Haverfordwest. - Pembs Mag
					

Obstacles Sprouted up on the Morrisons Roundabout in Haverfordwest. Delays Sprouted up on the Morrison’s Roundabout in Haverfordwest, yesterday afternoon.




					pembsmag.co.uk


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> A Xmas champagne shortage? How shall we ever survive?! 😱


Thats it...get me the fuck off this fucking Island


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I thought everyone just drunk prosecco these days?


A good Crémant de Bourgogne is superior to Prosecco and a lot of champagne. There are also some interesting English sparkling wines.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 24, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> If they run out of sprouts, we're doomed.


I got my first bag of sprouts on Wednesday but I doubt they will last till Crimbo.

Peeps who say that you can do without whatever & ain't going to starve it is true but a self inflicted problem. Why should there be shortages? Brexit???


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2021)

crossthebreeze said:


> You should see the level of security (and occasional violence) used to protect giant leeks ready for competition on allotments round here already.


If this is anything to go by thieves would struggle. 1ton   A monster pumpkin in Italy has been declared the world's largest, sparking a fierce battle for the giant vegetable crown


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 24, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I got my first bag of sprouts on Wednesday but I doubt they will last till Crimbo.


Last? If you put them on now they might just be ready for Xmas.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Thats it...get me the fuck off this fucking Island


Buy a sodastream and use ordinary white wine.  I bet most people wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## maomao (Oct 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Buy a sodastream and use ordinary white wine.  I bet most people wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


That would just look like champagne. If you want it to taste like champagne too, use compressed farts instead of Co2.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Buy a sodastream and use ordinary white wine.  I bet most people wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


That is no way to drink white wine


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> That is no way to drink white wine


You should try it.  It does work - there are plenty of videos online showing you how to do it safely.  If you don't have a sodastream just drop an alka-seltzer tablet into the wine.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You should try it.  It does work - there are plenty of videos online showing you how to do it safely.  If you don't have a sodastream just drop an alka-seltzer tablet into the wine.



N.  O.......that's no, no way. Fizzy whine....


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> That is no way to drink white wine


Drinking white wine is no way to drink white wine.


----------



## bemused (Oct 24, 2021)

Books on panic buying.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 24, 2021)

crossthebreeze said:


> You should see the level of security (and occasional violence) used to protect giant leeks ready for competition on allotments round here already.


Some things are life and death and then there's giant leeks


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

Man Utd shares


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2021)

bemused said:


> Books on panic buying.


Just £50 to you 😊




__





						Panic Buying by S.M. Yasir Arafat, Sujita Kumar Kar | Waterstones
					

Buy Panic Buying by S.M. Yasir Arafat, Sujita Kumar Kar from Waterstones today! Click and Collect from your local Waterstones or get FREE UK delivery on orders over £25.




					www.waterstones.com


----------



## hash tag (Oct 30, 2021)

A neighbour's delivery last night. Just this, nothing else.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A neighbour's delivery last night. Just this, nothing else.
> View attachment 294738


I'm always running out of kitchen roll. I think I might adopt this approach.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 30, 2021)

We buy toilet roll and kitchen towel in bulk all the time either from Costco or delivered from Amazon during lockdown, unit costs are lower and we use a lot of it anyway. Gets stored(hoarded) in the garage till needed


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2021)

__





						ebay Bidet Toilet Seat - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




I paid about £12 for mine 4 years ago and don't know how I ever managed before.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2021)

Sorry to bring bad news....


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 1, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Sorry to bring bad news....
> View attachment 295110


How is that bad news? It contains sprouts. Sprouts are bad news. Ergo, this is good news.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Sorry to bring bad news....
> View attachment 295110


It's only out of stock because Badgers has bought their entire stock.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 3, 2021)

It does say "limited edition" on it so I don't know why people are complaining. You can probably buy a pre-owned one at auction, albeit for considerably more than the initial purchase price.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It does say "limited edition" on it so I don't know why people are complaining. You can probably buy a pre-owned one at auction, albeit for considerably more than the initial purchase price.


Yes, just send Badgers a PM and he'll state his asking price.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2021)

From today's shop. Crisps have been selling well.


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2021)

I think there probably is something specific going on with the supply of crisps recently, they've been in short supply when trying to order online from Tescos here in recent weeks. I'm using it as an opportunity to eat less crisps.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> I think there probably is something specific going on with the supply of crisps recently, they've been in short supply when trying to order online from Tescos here in recent weeks. I'm using it as an opportunity to eat less crisps.


Chips causing crisps shortage, apparently








						Shortage of Walkers crisps as empty shelves blamed on computer glitches at factory
					

Snack fans dismayed as Monster Munch, Quavers, French Fries and traditional Walkers crisps are hit by the supply disruption




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 4, 2021)

Yep no crisps in the Tesco near my office.  Having crisps instead of the healthy salad I have when WFH is the highlight of my day when I have to come in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Chips causing crisps shortage, apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this snack fan not in the slightest dismayed, i had some nice kettle crisps with my lunch


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 4, 2021)

The big shortage around here has been cucumbers of all things, after at least a week of not stocking them both the Aldi and Tesco Express now have stocks.


----------



## Sue (Nov 4, 2021)

Was in a corner shop last night and they had the full shebang. Suspect it's only a supermarket thing (again).


----------



## Sue (Nov 4, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The big shortage around here has been cucumbers of all things, after at least a week of not stocking them both the Aldi and Tesco Express now have stocks.


Cucumbers. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2021)

Sue said:


> Was in a corner shop last night and they had the full shebang. Suspect it's only a supermarket thing (again).


yeh everything people complain of not seeing can be bought on kingsland road or st mark's rise if you only go to the turkish shops rather than following where so many other people have bought in sainsbury's or tesco


----------



## Sue (Nov 4, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh everything people complain of not seeing can be bought on kingsland road or st mark's rise if you only go to the turkish shops rather than following where so many other people have bought in sainsbury's or tesco


Yeah, all extremely well supplied during the pasta/toilet paper/chickpea/whatever wars.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2021)

Weed and shrooms ...


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 4, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh everything people complain of not seeing can be bought on kingsland road or st mark's rise if you only go to the turkish shops rather than following where so many other people have bought in sainsbury's or tesco



They have Waitrose No1 Black Forest Buche de Noel?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> They have Waitrose No1 Black Forest Buche de Noel?


there'll be something better at the dalston xmas market


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The big shortage around here has been cucumbers of all things, after at least a week of not stocking them both the Aldi and Tesco Express now have stocks.


For the best. There is no point to cucumbers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> For the best. There is no point to cucumbers.



You need to try this - you'll thank me for it.
I must be necking a whole cucumber every day.
£1-ish a jar from the Polish shop.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 4, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> You need to try this - you'll thank me for it.
> I must be necking a whole cucumber every day.
> £1-ish a jar from the Polish shop.
> 
> View attachment 295462


I'm trying to think of a use for it which would result in somebody thanking you for recommending it.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> You need to try this - you'll thank me for it.
> I must be necking a whole cucumber every day.
> £1-ish a jar from the Polish shop.
> 
> View attachment 295462


Have you sort medical help for your cravings? (Concerned of urban).


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2021)

UK supplies of fake tan threatened by shortage of key ingredient
					

Cosmetics producers run short of solvent also used in makeup, skin creams and beauty products




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2021)

“It’s a total nightmare,” said Diane Higham, the director of Stockport-based Sunjunkie.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2021)

Superdrug declined to comment on the shortage


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2021)

TopCat said:


> “It’s a total nightmare,” said Diane Higham, the director of Stockport-based Sunjunkie.


She looks a tad pale in her picture 😁


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> She looks a tad pale in her picture 😁


Wickes do a nice line in shed and fence treatment.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Wickes do a nice line in shed and fence treatment.


Cruel.


----------



## Looby (Nov 5, 2021)

There are almost no crisps available in my tesco shop tomorrow. Or spirali pasta which is my preferred shape for cheesy pasta.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Cruel.


The wax based ones probably aren't too bad. Better than creasote.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2021)

TopCat said:


> UK supplies of fake tan threatened by shortage of key ingredient
> 
> 
> Cosmetics producers run short of solvent also used in makeup, skin creams and beauty products
> ...


How are false eyelash supplies?


----------



## Sue (Nov 5, 2021)

TopCat said:


> “It’s a total nightmare,” said Diane Higham, the director of Stockport-based Sunjunkie.


She was on the radio earlier along with Strictly's Official Tanner . (Having never watched, had no idea that was a thing. Hell in a handcart.)


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 5, 2021)

Looby said:


> There are almost no crisps available in my tesco shop tomorrow. Or spirali pasta which is my preferred shape for cheesy pasta.


Would that be the Gallifrey Tesco?
​


----------



## hash tag (Nov 7, 2021)

There's bugs in crisps Walkers crisps shortage could last until end of month after IT glitch

Not to mention cardboard cutouts


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2021)

Sort it out Lineker!


----------



## moochedit (Nov 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> There's bugs in crisps Walkers crisps shortage could last until end of month after IT glitch
> 
> Not to mention cardboard cutouts


Andddd Relax!   The walkers crisps crises appears to be over! * phew! * Plentiful supplies of cheese and onion in my local sainsburys today!  I hadn't seen any for about 3 weeks until today.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 20, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Andddd Relax!   The walkers crisps crises appears to be over! * phew! * Plentiful supplies of cheese and onion in my local sainsburys today!  I hadn't seen any for about 3 weeks until today.



I hope you cleared the shelves just in case there are more supply problems in the run-up to Christmas. You can’t be too careful these days.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 20, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I hope you cleared the shelves just in case there are more supply problems in the run-up to Christmas. You can’t be too careful these days.


There won't be more supply problems will there?  * runs to sainsburys *


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2021)

This is a good, honest bar of chocolate, nothing delicate or fancy. It is ethical and organic, but must be very special as I saw them in the supermarket earlier, in a security box 🤔 people clearly can't get enough of them


----------



## Saffy (Nov 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This is a good, honest bar of chocolate, nothing delicate or fancy. It is ethical and organic, but must be very special as I saw them in the supermarket earlier, in a security box 🤔 people clearly can't get enough of them
> View attachment 297672


They are really good, especially the hazelnut one.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 21, 2021)

Hmm, a 2022 diary perhaps .. 

I better get one of those


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2021)

It's the '70s all over again, if you can remember the '70s. 








						Are the 2020s really like living back in the 1970s? I wish …
					

With queues for petrol, inflation and Abba on the radio, it’s easy to compare the two decades. But you wouldn’t if you were there, says Polly Toynbee, as she revisits the styles of her youth




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Numbers (Nov 23, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Andddd Relax!   The walkers crisps crises appears to be over! * phew! * Plentiful supplies of cheese and onion in my local sainsburys today!  I hadn't seen any for about 3 weeks until today.


Morrison’s are selling Tayto, and they’re not bad at all.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 14, 2022)

I was wondering if I should panic buy some hosepipes before they get banned.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm panic buying reflective  thermal shed insulation (and some extra to stick behind my radiators) and some that stuff to stretch over windows in the winter.


----------



## furluxor (Aug 14, 2022)

I am very tempted to spend a fortune on merino base layers but so far have resisted the urge. Is this like the Marshall Plan, spending less now not to spend more later? Or is it just a panic buy that would blow up my budget for no reason?


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It's the '70s all over again, if you can remember the '70s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cam remember the 70s. 
They were way worse...from.what I recall.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 14, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Morrison’s are selling Tayto, and they’re not bad at all.



Tayto are ace..😁


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 14, 2022)

furluxor said:


> I am very tempted to spend a fortune on merino base layers but so far have resisted the urge. Is this like the Marshall Plan, spending less now not to spend more later? Or is it just a panic buy that would blow up my budget for no reason?




The ordinary thermal undies are my go to. 
I did buy some bamboo ones a few years ago that were great

If you're living in minus 15 ...for most of the winter...the merino ones might be worth a look. 

The regular ordinary non merino thermal tops and bottoms wash and dry without the risk of shrinkage though.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Aug 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I was wondering if I should panic buy some hosepipes before they get banned.


Which reminds me. I saw and ad for a folk combo playing in Okehampton recently. Walter Shortage and the Hosepipe Banned. (Groan)


----------



## furluxor (Aug 14, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> The ordinary thermal undies are my go to.
> I did buy some bamboo ones a few years ago that were great
> 
> If you're living in minus 15 ...for most of the winter...the merino ones might be worth a look.
> ...



Thanks, that's useful. When you say 'were great' - have they perished in a few years? 
I like the sound of merino because I'm keen on a natural fabric. They might be good at really low temperatures but I imagine they wouldn't make me sweat either. Knew of a courier using a merino top for work.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm seriously considering getting an electric blanket.


furluxor said:


> Thanks, that's useful. When you say 'were great' - have they perished in a few years?
> I like the sound of merino because I'm keen on a natural fabric. They might be good at really low temperatures but I imagine they wouldn't make me sweat either. Knew of a courier using a merino top for work.



The bamboo thermals were fantastic and cosy. 
But yes...they perished after 2 yrs.

I like the idea of merino too ...but was put off by the faff of drying flat etc. The brother had merino thermals and didnt follow the washing instructions and ended up with a tee & long johns fit for a 5 yr old
🤣


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 14, 2022)

Ps. furluxor 
Bamboo is also antibacterial


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 14, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Morrison’s are selling Tayto, and they’re not bad at all.



are they nordie or southern tatyo 

the south ones being superior


----------



## story (Aug 14, 2022)

Aladdin I wouldn’t be without my electric blanket. It’s been a real lifesaver when it’s been cold. I bought mine when I had more slack in my budget, so I went for top of the range. It has variable control functions, so there are four temperature zones, for each half of the double bed, and top and bottom. And I can vary the temperature, and set the timer to go off in one hour, or in 5, 8, or 12 hours. Can’t remember how much it cost, but even now I have less money, having experienced this, I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 14, 2022)

story said:


> Aladdin I wouldn’t be without my electric blanket. It’s been a real lifesaver when it’s been cold. I bought mine when I had more slack in my budget, so I went for top of the range. It has variable control functions, so there are four temperature zones, for each half of the double bed, and top and bottom. And I can vary the temperature, and set the timer to go off in one hour, or in 5, 8, or 12 hours. Can’t remember how much it cost, but even now I have less money, having experienced this, I would definitely buy it again.


I got one for Xmas, not as full on, but with a timer, it's great, so effective. Didn't they used to be quite dangerous in the past? Couldn't say why but it feels much safer


----------



## story (Aug 14, 2022)

I did have to learn how to drive it, which took a while. Y’know, what temperature works best for me, how many hours I prefer, when I might want half on or off etc. Based on how differently I use it through the year and what my own needs are, I would always recommend the variables controls option.


----------



## furluxor (Aug 14, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Ps. furluxor
> Bamboo is also antibacterial



So I've heard! But then I've also read that when it comes to bamboo _fabric_ it's often a false claim. It's so complicated


----------



## story (Aug 14, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I got one for Xmas, not as full on, but with a timer, it's great, so effective. Didn't they used to be quite dangerous in the past? Couldn't say why but it feels much safer




Yeah, I think they we’re pretty dodgy in the past. Just as well the good ol’ EU is so hot on H&S for these things. Oh, wait...
But you’ll be okay there Aladdin , with EU safety stuff.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 14, 2022)

story said:


> Yeah, I think they we’re pretty dodgy in the past. Just as well the good ol’ EU is so hot on H&S for these things. Oh, wait...
> But you’ll be okay there Aladdin , with EU safety stuff.




I started looking at them online this morning...and then saw that they're not a good idea over a memory foamattress. 

.might check out an over blanket
..


----------



## extra dry (Aug 16, 2022)

furluxor said:


> I am very tempted to spend a fortune on merino base layers but so far have resisted the urge. Is this like the Marshall Plan, spending less now not to spend more later? Or is it just a panic buy that would blow up my budget for no reason?


woollen blankets?


----------



## furluxor (Aug 16, 2022)

extra dry said:


> woollen blankets?



Got two. Wear one all day long September - March, tucking a hot water bottle underneath


----------



## extra dry (Aug 16, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Got two. Wear one all day long September - March, tucking a hot water bottle underneath


wow and you still feel cold?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 16, 2022)

furluxor said:


> So I've heard! But then I've also read that when it comes to bamboo _fabric_ it's often a false claim. It's so complicated



Yeah, almost everyone buying bamboo fabric is actually buying plastic of non-fossil fuel origin.


----------



## furluxor (Aug 16, 2022)

extra dry said:


> wow and you still feel cold?



Oh yeah. Are you a guy? There's been some research that women are more sensitive to cold, see 'thermostat wars'.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Oh yeah. Are you a guy? There's been some research that women are more sensitive to cold, see 'thermostat wars'.


Mrs Tag is invariably cold and I am invariably hot ( to the point of being sweaty). A good match?


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 16, 2022)

Just bought a hot water bottle to beat the rush.


----------



## furluxor (Aug 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag is invariably cold and I am invariably hot ( to the point of being sweaty). A good match?


Classic, same in my household  And yet my partner is the one who steals the duvet?

Storm Fox smart move. Dunno if you have any experience with them but the advice is not to use boiling water and if you're sitting down it works beautifully with a wool blanket 'tent' around it.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 16, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Classic, same in my household  And yet my partner is the one who steals the duvet?
> 
> Storm Fox smart move. Dunno if you have any experience with them but the advice is not to use boiling water and if you're sitting down it works beautifully with a wool blanket 'tent' around it.


Thanks for the advice  , but growing up I had ice on the inside of the windows  Hot water bottles and lots of blankets were the order of the day.

Ice on the inside of the windows, luxury etc etc


----------



## extra dry (Aug 16, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Classic, same in my household  And yet my partner is the one who steals the duvet?
> 
> Storm Fox smart move. Dunno if you have any experience with them but the advice is not to use boiling water and if you're sitting down it works beautifully with a wool blanket 'tent' around it.


invest in the woolen marriero layers, maybe on ebay or something well worth it.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Classic, same in my household  And yet my partner is the one who steals the duvet?
> 
> Storm Fox smart move. Dunno if you have any experience with them but the advice is not to use boiling water and if you're sitting down it works beautifully with a wool blanket 'tent' around it.


You need a duvet each 😉


----------



## furluxor (Aug 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> You need a duvet each 😉



Yes! Unfortunately, I only realised that after we bought a king sized duvet. You'd think over a 14 years or so we would have worked it out but we're a bit slow...

extra dry I assume you mean merino, and yup, that's the plan. What an unexciting thing to blow the budget on.
Storm Fox you must be well tough by now then


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Yes! Unfortunately, I only realised that after we bought a king sized duvet. You'd think over a 14 years or so we would have worked it out but we're a bit slow...
> 
> extra dry I assume you mean merino, and yup, that's the plan. What an unexciting thing to blow the budget on.
> Storm Fox you must be well tough by now then


Stick with the king and go get a single or do what we do, have a king each.


----------

